# Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.T.W.Tourguide im u.um T.W.  www.radsport-schriewer.de



## Kalles (13. Januar 2008)

Ich organisiere Touren, überwiegend Single Trails, im u.um den Teutoburger Wald.
Regelmäßige Touren fahren wir im Sommer u. Winter Samstags um 14 Uhr von 49176 Hilter, Osnabrücker Str.17. Vom Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Tourlänge ca. 20-30 km, 2-3 Std.
Längere Touren nach Absprache, auch an anderen Tagen möglich. 

E-mail:[email protected]
Tel.:05424/39063   Handy:0175 3726047


----------



## Kalles (15. Januar 2008)

ich bin gefragt worden,ob wir Profis sind.
Wir sind Fahrer,die Spaß haben wollen.Die Strecke wird von der Gruppe mitbestimmt u.auch das Tempo,also locker bleiben.,das gilt auch für Frauen.
Am 12.01 08 sind wir mal 37km u.gut 500 Höhenm. gefahren,etwas mehr als sonst.
Bis dann mal.   Kalles

www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (19. Januar 2008)

Auch heute, an dem verregneten Samstag (19.01.08)waren wir unterwegs.
Ich hätte es filmen sollen,denn so viel Wasser habe ich auf dem Festland noch nicht gesehen.Mehrere hatten abgesagt u. ich wollte es schon kenzeln.Dann kamen aber doch noch einige,sogar eine Frau u. ein Mann aus Bielefeld,die gar nicht wußten,daß es solche Trials überhaupt gibt.
Man kann sowas nicht beschreiben,man muß es erleben.
Gruß Kalles.


----------



## MTB-Cruiser (20. Januar 2008)

Hi Kalle,
danke nochmals für die geile Tour gestern trotz des Sauwetters. Aber das hat es wohl auch zu etws besonderem gemacht. Hat riesen Spass gemacht in deiner "HEIMAT".

LG Thorsten


----------



## bicicletta (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo Kalle,

auch von mir ein Danke für eine absolut tolle Tour mit "Land unter" und so vielen schönen Trails, die es hier rund um Werther definitiv nicht gibt.
Ich bin ab jetzt bestimmt öfter dabei!

Viele Grüße,
Claudia


----------



## Kalles (21. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Lorbeeren!
Ohne euch wären solche Touren nicht möglich,man würde bei solch einem Wetter erst gar nicht losfahren.
Vielen Dank auch an Euch,top durchgehalten.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2008)

Nächste Tour ist am 26.01.08 ab Hilter Osnabrücker Str.17(B68).
Testräder zur Zeit: Specialized Stumpjumper 08 Expert, Epik u. Pitch.
Scott Ransom u. Genius. Tel. reservieren.
Dann also bis Samstag 14Uhr.
Gruß Kalles.


----------



## Kalles (1. Februar 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nächste Tour ist am 02.02.2008 ab Hilter Osnabrücker Str.17(B68).
Testräder zur Zeit: Specialized Stumpjumper 08 Expert, Epik u. Pitch.
Scott Ransom u. Genius, Bergamont Evolve 5.7 u. Allride comp.
Wer Bock hat, bitte Tel. reservieren.(05409-39063,bei Kalle melden)
Letzten Samstag waren wir im Dörenberg,wäre bestimmt was für Moritzdh,wenn du wieder fitt bist. Dirtparkeröffnung ist übrigens am 07.06.2008. Kannst ja mal vorbei schauen,würd mich freuen.
Mit dem Bikepark kann noch was dauern,noch keine Genemigung für das vorhandene Gelände.
Dann also bis Samstag 14Uhr.
Gruß Kalles.


----------



## Kalles (2. Februar 2008)

Die Tour heute war kräfteraubend u. ein wenig rutschig.Trotzdem hat es Spaß gemacht.Über den Ahornweg zum Aussichtsturm Dissen.Die Abfahrten hatten es ganz schön in sich.Etwas Schnee war auch noch zu sehen und durchweg Sonnenschein.Wir waren heute mit 9 Personen,alles Top.
Gruß Kalles.      www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (3. Februar 2008)

Waren heute morgen im Dörenberg.Bei dem Frost hatten wir endlich mal wieder festen Boden unter den Rädern.Den DH konnte man super fahren, nur der lange Rückweg ist immer sehr müßig,der sich aber immer wieder lohnt.
Bis dann!      www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (8. Februar 2008)

Morgen d. 09.02. fahren wir eine kleinere Tour, wo Fahrtechnik gefragt ist.
Bis ca. 15,30 Uhr, darum bitte vor 2Uhr in Hilter sein.Wo? Siehe ersten Beitrag.Wir werden von Hilter mit dem Auto Nach Wellendorf fahren.
Viel Spaß,   Gruß Kalles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. Februar 2008)

Gestern, 22:56    #42  
Phantomias 
Mitglied




Registriert seit: Dec 2007
Ort: Osnabrück
Bike: 7005er GIANT '03 Modell Komplettumbau 2006 Farbe: Schwarz matt Pulverbeschichtet Komplette Deore XT '07


Bikemarkt-Anzeigen


Fotos 


   AW: Biken in Georgsmarienhütte / Bad Iburg 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bin heut das erste Mal mitgefahren und kann nur sagen - ECHT Klasse !!!
Trotz der Pannen muss ich echt sagen, ich freu mich auf das nächste Mal.

Grüße Phanto
__________________
Umweltskandal:
Dose Sardinen geöffnet
Alles voller Öl
Alle Fische tot


----------



## Kiez-pro (10. Februar 2008)

Moin
Ich bin Samstag (9.2.08) mal wieder mitgefahren!!! 
Wir waren so in der gegend von Ebbendorf unterwegs!!!
Geile Tour!!!  Nur ein bisschen blöd das wir so viele Pannen hatten!!!
3 Schläuche kapput und nen Kettenriss!!!   So viel Pannen hatten wir noch nie!!!
Aber die geilen Single Trails haben alles wett gemacht!!!

Heute sind wir von der Porta Westfalica nach Bad Essen ca.55 km und 1500 hm über den Wittekindweg gefahren!!!
An beiden Tagen hatten wir super geiles Wetter!!!

Bis Denne!!!


----------



## Kalles (12. Februar 2008)

Moin, so die Bilder von unserer Porta Westfalica Tour am Sonntag sind jetzt drin.  
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. Februar 2008)

Morgen geht es wieder in den Teuto.Wer mit möchte,um 14Uhr ab Radsport Schriewer,Osnabrücker Str.17,49176 Hilter.
Wetter wird Top,dann man los.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Noonamah (17. Februar 2008)

*Super Tour!!! Kann ich sehr empfehlen! * Wirklich coole Leute und eine ganz ungezwungene Atmosphäre. Ich war gestern zum ersten Mal dabei und durfte einen 2008er Stumpjumper Expert testen. Gar nicht so übel übrigens  ...  * *

Das Niveau ist ganz nett sportlich, es wird aber wirklich auf alle Rücksicht genommen ohne das es irgendwen streßt!

Also: auf geht´s und gleich nächsten Samstag mitfahren! 
Natürlich lohnt es sich auch immer mal wieder in Kalles Laden reinzuschauen!!! Da gibt es schöne Dinge! Und es wird gerade an einer netten Ausstellung gebastelt!

noon


----------



## Biker08 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
bin seit 1 woche aufs Bike gekommen, und wollte fragen ob auch absolute Anfänger mitgenommen werden ? Bis dann.
Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (18. Februar 2008)

Ich bin als Anfänger auch mitgefahren.
Die Truppe wartet auch auf einen. Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Alternativ können wir auch mal Strecken fahren, wenn Du Lust hat. 
War am Sonntag auf'm Borgberg in Hagen. Sehr geil und absolut Anfängertaugliche Strecke.

Bei Interesse sonst einfach melden.


----------



## Kalles (21. Februar 2008)

Hi, Die Tour am Samstag wird von Anna und Maik geführt. Habe seid lezten Samstag eine Grippe, war letzes mal mit Fieber mitgefahren, für Nacharmer nicht zu Empfehlen!!!
Unsre Touren sind für Jedermann, der Biken kann, natürlich auch für Frauen.
Also dann bis Samstag 14 Uhr, ab Hilter Osnabrücker Str.17.
Grüße Kalles              www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Noonamah (29. Februar 2008)

Ist morgen was los mit dem Bikertreff? Oder wird bei schlechtem Wetter nicht gefahren?

Gruß
noon


----------



## Phantomias (1. März 2008)

Also ich werd wohl nicht bei sein. 
Bin zwar noch in der HB Gegend, aber hier iss ganz schön was los.
Hier wurde sogar davor gewarnt, in den Wald zu gehen.


----------



## sterniwaf (2. März 2008)

Hallo
das ist ja toll, das von Hilter aus eine Truppe fährt. Ich werde im späteren Frühjahr mal mitfahren. Ich komme mit dem Bike von Warendorf und bin meist zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr am Wehdeberg. Ich fahre dann meistens den Hermannsweg nach Iburg oder Richtung Borgholzhausen. Da werde ich dann einfach mal etwas später starten !
Viel Spass inzwischen wünscht Thomas


----------



## Kalles (3. März 2008)

Wir sind auch Samstag gefahren.Ich selber war aber im Queen Musical, darum wurde die Tour von Werner geführt. Jetzt Samstag 08.03.08 bin ich wieder dabei.
Bis dann Kalles.     

www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Dirt Park Eröffnung ist am 07.06.2008 in Hilter. Näheres später.


----------



## Kalles (7. März 2008)

Hi 
Wetter wird morgen gut.(laut Wetterbericht)
Ich werde Morgen eine Techniktour mit schönen Singletrails fahren.
Abfahrt 14Uhr in Hilter,Osnabrücker Str.17.
Bis dann 
Kalles
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (8. März 2008)

Testrad Stampjumper 06,Bergamont Evolve 07,Gebrauchtrad Specialized Epic, Preisgünstig abzugeben.
Gruß Kalles.   Tel.05424 39063


----------



## Kalles (9. März 2008)

Die Samstagstour gestern war mal wieder ein Bringer. Geiles Wetter, begeisterte Mitfahrer, was will man mehr? Ich habe ein par schöne Bilder gemacht.Könnt ihr euch auch bald angucken.
Bis dann Kalles


----------



## coffeeracer (9. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auch schon einige Male bei euch mitgefahren. Da waren die Termine Mittwochs und Sonntags. Ist der Samstagstermin jetzt regelmäßig?
Wenn andere Termine stattfinden gebt ihr die dann auch hier im Forum bekannt? Das wäre super 

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (12. März 2008)

Der Samstagstermin ist jeden Samstag 14 Uhr. Wenn ich nicht selber die Tur leiten kann, springt jemand ein. Änderungen werden auch im Forum mitgeteilt. 
Gruß Kalles
[email protected]


----------



## Uwe_H (12. März 2008)

Moin MTBler,

Schöne Tour am Samstag (08.03.) !!

Weiter so !!

Gruß Uwe H.


----------



## Kalles (14. März 2008)

Hallo
Betr. Samstagstour um 14Uhr,mal wieder ab Hilter, Osnabrücker Str.17.
www.radsport-Schriewer.de
Ich stelle aus, auf der Freizeit-Haus-u. Gartenmesse in Bissendorf
( Industriegebiet).Die Führung übernehmen darum Anna u. Maik.
Bis dann Kalles.


----------



## Kalles (20. März 2008)

Hallo
Wir fahren am Samstag den 22.03.08 um 14Uhr von Hilter Osnabrücker 
Str.17 los.
Letzten Samstag ging die Tour, von Anna u. Maik geführt, Richtung Dissen.
Dort hat Uwe Ihnen schöne Strecken in seiner Heimat gezeigt.
Bis Samstag. Gruß Kalles         www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (23. März 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Frohes Osterfest wünscht euch Kalles. www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wir sind gestern über kleine Singles zur Noller Schlucht gefahren u. dann über den Nordhang Richtung Eppendorf an Route 68 vorbei nach Hilter zurück.
Wir hatten vor, auf dem Dirtparkgelände ein Osterfeuer zu erichten.Es ist aber im Vorfeld an der Genemigung der Gemeinde gescheitert.Sie sagten es sei kein Brauchtum, sondern nur eine Abfallbeseitigung.Wir sollen das Schnittholz, welches dort schon länger liegt , zum Grünabfallsammelplatz bringen. Damit war ein schönes Bikerosterfeuer geplatzt.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (25. März 2008)

Wir waren Samstag,-Sonntag,-u.Montagnachmittag im Teuto unterwegs.Fast nur Sonnenschein,da frag ich mich,warum man nur vom schlechten Wetter redet?
Ein paar super neue Singletrails gesichtet.Kommenden Samstag mal abfahren? Treffpunkt 14Uhr,49176 Hilter,Osnabrücker Str.17,am Radsportladen.
Bei Testradbedarf bitte Tel.reservieren.05424-39063 oder E-Mail:[email protected]
Gruß Kalles        www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Phantomias (26. März 2008)

Oh, wenn ich das gewusst hätte ...  
Naja am Samstag bin ich wieder bei. Bis denne


----------



## bicicletta (27. März 2008)

...und hier ein paar Fotos von Montag.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Kalles (29. März 2008)

Hallo
Bin gefragt worden ob wir fahren.Wir fahren um 14 Uhr.
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (30. März 2008)

Hallo
Irgendwie haben wir wettermäßig wohl nen Helm auf,es war jedenfalls vom "Feinsten".Wir waren gestern im Dörenberg.Die Gruppe war sehr stark,
22 Mitfahrer,darunter 3 Frauen.Trotz der vielen Teilnehmer lief es sehr gut.Ich habe durch Cristian gestern einen neuen Weg zum Karlsplatz kennen gelernt,muß schon sagen geiler Trail,auf dem sich allerdings auch ein paar gemault(hingelegt) haben,aber locker bleiben.
Bis zum 05.04.08.in Hilter 14Uhr Abfahrt.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Phantomias (30. März 2008)

Gestern hat Mike noch so das ein oder andere Bild gemacht.  
Die Bilder könen hier angesehen oder auch runtergeladen werden.


----------



## rainer63 (31. März 2008)

Hallo Kalle,

super Tour, super Wetter und tolle Biker die am 29.03.08 an deiner Tour von Hilter über den schlammigen Spannbrink bis nach Bad Iburg zum Dörenberg teilgenommen haben.
Streckenlänge und Geschwindigkeit sind in Ordnung, so das auch ein Anfänger wie ich mitkommt.

Weiter so!

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Kalles (31. März 2008)

Moin
Besten Dank für die Bilder,an alle Mitwirkenden.
Gruß Karl-Heinz

Auf 38 anzusehen!


----------



## annG (2. April 2008)

Na dann brauch ich nach diesen vielen Comments ja keine Angst vor der ersten Fahrt haben ;-)

Ich melde mich mitte April wegen dem Myka hoffe es ist noch zu bekommen

Gruß
Ann....


----------



## *guru* (2. April 2008)

Super Tour bis auf der schlammige Anfang.
Mit den Bildern hat ja auch super geklappt bis Samstag ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (4. April 2008)

Hallo
Morgen 14Uhr von www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (5. April 2008)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> Morgen 14Uhr



Hi!

Was habt ihr denn für morgen so geplant? Kilometermäßig/ Zeitmäßig? Sind auch Hardtails erlaubt? Nach den Fotos seid ihr ja alle Fullyisten.  

mfg


----------



## Phantomias (5. April 2008)

War um sollten keine Hardtails zugelassen sein   
Klar, ich fahr auch eins.
Wir fahren meistens so 3,5 - 4 Stunden und dann alles was uns gerade Spaß macht.
Ich weis leider nicht so recht, wo wir überall lang sind. Fest steht, das hat riesen Spaß gemacht.
Hab mein Rad (und mich) noch nie so dreckig gesehen.


----------



## Andi-one (6. April 2008)

Phantomias schrieb:


> War um sollten keine Hardtails zugelassen sein
> Klar, ich fahr auch eins.
> Wir fahren meistens so 3,5 - 4 Stunden und dann alles was uns gerade Spaß macht.
> Ich weis leider nicht so recht, wo wir überall lang sind. Fest steht, das hat riesen Spaß gemacht.
> Hab mein Rad (und mich) noch nie so dreckig gesehen.



obwohl ich 3,5-4h Fahrzeit ein wenig übertrieben finde, sind eher 2-3h


----------



## Phantomias (6. April 2008)

Naja fahren so gegen 14 Uhr los und sind gegen 18 Uhr wieder da.
Halt immer plus minus.


----------



## Kalles (7. April 2008)

Hallo
Wir sind bemüht die Fahrzeit von 2.5 Std.einzuhalten.Wird je nach Strecke auch mal ein bischen mehr.
Letzten Samstag wurde das Wetter im laufe der Tour immer besser, mal wieder Schwein gehabt. Schmantig war es aber trotzdem. Ich hoffe es hat jedem gefallen. Bis nächsten Samstag.
Kalles


----------



## Kalles (10. April 2008)

Wer Bock hat,12.04.08 in Hilter, Osnabrücker Str. 17. Abfahrt 14 Uhr.
Testbikebedarf ? Tel. 05424 39063.
Bis dann Kalles.
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Phantomias (12. April 2008)

Hab die Bilder, die Kalles gemacht hat mit online gestellt.
Hier können die Bilder angesehen werden.

Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Thomas_v2 (13. April 2008)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Hab die Bilder, die Kalles gemacht hat mit online gestellt.
> Hier können die Bilder angesehen werden.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal


Wo seid ihr denn da gewesen? Hohnangel, Wehdeberg?

Machst du eigentlich auch in SPS, oder ist das ein anderer Phantomias?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kalles (13. April 2008)

Eir waren gestern unterwegs über den Ahornweg Richtung Noller Schlucht,Aussichtsturm Dissen,Hermannsweg zurück.Ein paar nette Singletrials haben wir auch noch mitgenommen.Vom Wetter kann ich euch nur sagen, Geil.
Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nirode (13. April 2008)

Tour gestern war super bei dem hammer wetter.


----------



## nirode (13. April 2008)

Wann/wo gibt's denn die Fotos die gestern gemacht wurden zu sehen?


----------



## gtac (14. April 2008)

nirode schrieb:


> Wann/wo gibt's denn die Fotos die gestern gemacht wurden zu sehen?



Die Fotos gibts hier.

War übrigens ne wirklich nette tour am samstag!
ich war zum ersten mal dabei und es wird nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein.
gute 2,5 stunden unterwegs, abwechslungsreich, erstaunlich trocken, nicht zu anspruchsvoll (hatte ich erst befürchtet, hätte aber noch 1 Hügel mehr sein dürfen ), nette gruppe,.....

ingo


----------



## *guru* (14. April 2008)

Hi!
Die Touren sind super, wann gehts denn wieder Mittwochs abends auf Tour ?


----------



## Kalles (16. April 2008)

Moin
Es muß Mittwochs bis 21Uhr hell sein,damit wir 2Std.fahren können.Man kann natürlich auch Licht mitnehmen,was wir im Herbst immer gemacht haben.Auch das macht Spaß,wenn "Gutes"Licht vorhanden ist.
Was ist gutes Licht?Könnt ihr hier anfragen,wir haben viel Erfahrung gesammelt.
Übrigens:Es freut mich,das es euch gefallen hat.
Gruß Kalles!


----------



## Kalles (17. April 2008)

Samstag 14Uhr.
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Phantomias (20. April 2008)

Bin dabei


----------



## Kalles (20. April 2008)

Hallo
Wir waren gestern mit 12 Personen.Über ein paar neuausgemachte Singels sind wir bis zum Aussichtsturm Dissen gefahren , über den Hermanns- u.Ahornweg zurück.Es war ne schöne Tour mit einige Höhenmeter, so ca.750.
Am Samstag ab 13Uhr sind 3 Mann angefangen das Gelände vom Dirt Park TUS Hilter zu reinigen. Es ist noch viel zu tun,wobei wir noch tatkräftige Unterstützung brauchen könnten.Die nächsten Bau u. Reinigungstermine werden hier bekanntgegeben.
Bei Interesse bitte hier melden, od. unter Tel. 01753726047
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (20. April 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (21. April 2008)

Hej Kalle,

hab' schon von Klaus gehört, dass Du irgendwo im Forum ein Treff-Tread hast. Werde mich sicherlich irgendwann mal von Bergheim aus zu Dir noch  verirren.
Ansonsten, mein Glückwunsch als Nicolai-Stützpunkt! - Spricht sich ja rum.
Gruß
Eduard


----------



## gtac (21. April 2008)

hi,
gibts denn nen paar bilder vom wochenende?


ingo


----------



## Kalles (24. April 2008)

Hallo
Bilder kommen noch.
Hi Eduard,schön das du dich gemeldet hast.Wie du siehst,sind wir öfter mit dem Rad unterwegs.Wo,Kannst du zum Teil auf Bilder sehen in Antwort 38 u. 55. Viel Spaß,bis dann!
Gruß Karl-Heinz


----------



## Phantomias (24. April 2008)

Bilder von 19.04.2008 sind online und hier zu finden. Die Ordnernamen entsprechen dem Datum, wann die Tour war.

Grüße Phanto


----------



## Phantomias (27. April 2008)

Gestern war mal wieder ne richtig klasse Tour. Spitzen Wetter, Top Trails. 
Hier noch ein paar Pics. Der Rest ist wie immer hier online.


----------



## Y33driver (27. April 2008)

Die Tour gestern war echt Klasse. Und wir sind noch gut nach Osnabrück gekommen. Haben nur noch einen kleinen ungewollten abstecher nach Wellingholzhausen gemacht, weil wir wohl einmal falsch abgebogen sind. Insgesamt waren bei Nils auf dem Tacho fast 100km. Er meinte nächste Woche würd er gerne wieder mitkommen. 
Danke Phantomias die Bilder sind echt Klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (29. April 2008)

Wir fahren auch Samstag den 03.05.08. Nähere Angaben auf Anfrage.
Gruß Kalles, Individuelle Aufbauten u.auch sonst fast alles.
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Ich bin Gesundheitlich ein wenig angeschlagen,hoffe aber,das es Samstag wieder geht.
Bis dann Kalles


----------



## Kalles (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Ich war doch noch nicht fit um eine Tour zu führen, habe dafür heute eine kleine Runde gedreht.
Am Dirt Park ist letzte Woche der Holzabfall beseitigt worden.Jetzt muß noch der Schrott weg, was ich schon angeleiert habe. Erde bekommen wir auch noch einiges, wo Jens für gesorgt hat, das heißt,das die Bauerei nach Absprache mit ihm jetzt bald weiter gehen kann.
Termine werde ich hier bekanntgeben.
Zur Dirt Park Eröffnung am 07.06.08. habe ich noch 5 Plätze frei für den Fahrtechnik Kurs. Anmeldung bitte hier od. über E-Mail:[email protected]port-schriewer.de. Nähere Infos:Tel.05424 39063
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (6. Mai 2008)

Am Wochenende wird am Dirt Park.Wer Lust hat bitte melden.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Samstag führen Maik u.Anna die Tour. Bei mir ist die Firmung meines Sohnes angesagt. Viel Spaß 14Uhr in Hilter.
Gruß Kalles             www.radsport- schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Ab Mittwoch den 14.05.08. fahren wir wieder um 19Uhr.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## nirode (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ist dann nur noch mittwochs oder bleibt der Treff samstags um 14 Uhr bestehen?


----------



## Y33driver (13. Mai 2008)

Ich bin Mittwochs gerne dabei aber mein Kolegen kann ich Mittwochs nicht mitbringen.(Ist schon ganz traurig) Deswegen werden wir beide auf jedem Fall Samstags eine Tour durch den Teuto machen. Ich würd mich natürlich riesig freuen wenn Kalle mit dabei ist. Aber da könnten wir ja am Mittwoch mal drüber schnacken.
Ach so am Sonntag ist CTF in Venne. Möchte da jemand hin?
MFG Michael


----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Wir fahren jetzt an beiden Tagen. Überwiegend bin ich dabei.Wenn nicht, habe ich eine Super Vertretung von Anna, Maik, Werner u.Uwe.
Sonntag habe ich eine Ausstellung auf der CTF in Venne. Wenn mein Mitarbeiter Manfred mitkommt, könnte ich die kleine Runde mitfahren.
Erstmal bis morgen.
Gruß Kalles             www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2008)

Moin
Übrigens sind mehrere Dirtparkerbauer am Wochenende sehr fleißig gewesen. Ich glaube wir müssen mal ein paar Bilder machen, damit Ihr die Fortschritte beobachten u. evtl. mitmachen könnt.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (15. Mai 2008)

Moin, Bilder vom Dirtpark findet Ihr in meinem Profil unter Fotos.

Nicht vergessen: 07.06.2008 Große Dirtparkeröffnung in Hilter a. T. W. Borgloher Straße, Parkmöglichkeiten bei der Fa. Höcker Polytechnik - Danke dafür - Beginn 10.00 Uhr Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Morgen, Samstag 14Uhr ab Radsport Schriewer, in 49176 Hilter, Osnabrücker Str. 17. MTB Tour für Jedermann u. Frau natürlich.
Mittwoch waren wir mit 5 Mann u. 2 Frauen. Es war eine feine Tour mit vielen kleinen mehr oder weniger schwierigen Singels, wo einige abundzu mal absteigen mußten,aber allgemein sehr gut geklappt hat. Bei dem trockenen Boden konnten wir auch sehr zügig fahren, einfach nur Spaß.
Bis morgen, Kalle.


----------



## Y33driver (17. Mai 2008)

Hat heute wieder richtig spaß gemacht. Es war bischen naß aber so mögen wir es ja.


----------



## Kalles (20. Mai 2008)

Morgen gehts wieder ab.
Um 19Uhr in Hilter.
www.radsoort-schriewer.de


----------



## Phantomias (22. Mai 2008)

Die Tour gestern hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Bilder gibts hier.
Ich freu mich auf Samstag


----------



## Phantomias (24. Mai 2008)

Heute ging es über den Herrmannsweg Richtung Bad Iburg zur Wasserstelle.
Auf dem Weg dahin haben wir noch den ein oder anderen "netten" Trail mitgenommen.
Pics von Heute gibts, wie immer, hier.

Grüße Phanto


----------



## Kalles (27. Mai 2008)

Hi
Morgen, den 28.05.08. um 19Uhr ab Hilter, Osn. Str 17, Radsport Schriewer.Nicht zu warm anziehen. Bis dann, Kalles.


----------



## Kalles (27. Mai 2008)

Hi
Morgen, den 28.05.08. um 19Uhr ab Hilter, Osn. Str 17, Radsport Schriewer.Nicht zu warm anziehen. Bis dann, Kalles
" Dirtpark Eröffnung " ist am 07.06.08. in 49176 Hilter, ab 10 Uhr.
Mehrere Aussteller u. Spitzen Fahrer sind vor Ort. Interessante Angebote , Zubehör u. Fahrräder. Testräder von Scott, Specialized, Kona, Bergamont, Hai, Orbea,Cannondale u.s.w. Z.B.: Demo, Kietz Pro, Big Air, Gambler, Enduro, Randsom u. viele mehr. BMX Vorführungen auf der Mini Spaim Rampe. Mtb Technik Fahrkurs mit Sebastian Hopfe u. Partner, aus Dresden.Für das leibliche Wohl ist auch gesorgt.(Route 68).
Das Bike-Event 2008. 

Info unter www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Phantomias (28. Mai 2008)

Heute hat es uns in Richtung Ebbendorf/ Wellendorf verschlagen. Das schwülwarme Wetter hatte glücklicherweise Einsicht und ist einem schönen warmen Regenschauer gewichen. 
Oh man war das ein gematsche. Irgendeiner sgte noch, es ist sehr warm und trocken 
Leider sind fast alle Bilder nicht wirklich lesbar. Versuche morgen da noch einiges zu reparieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Morgen 14 Uhr ab Hilter. Bei Testradbedarf bitte melden.Tel. 05424 39063 od. 01753726047.
Gruß Kalles     ww.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (4. Juni 2008)

Moin,

nur noch 3 Tage bis zur -Großen Dirtparkeröffnung -.

Am 07.06.2008 um 10 Uhr geht es los!!!

Gruß Kalle
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (4. Juni 2008)

*Dirtpark *  "Eröffnung" am 07.06.08 in 49176 Hilter, ab 10 Uhr,Ansprache Bürgermeister.Super Testbikes am Dirtpark in Hilter, Borgloher Str., Parkplatz Fa. Höcker Politechnik.
DH Bikes: Scott Gambler,- Nicolai Ion,- Specialized Demo,- Kona Stinky, weitere Bikes, Bergamont Kiez Pro,-Big Air,-Cannondale Rush,-Scott Ransom,-Specialized Enduro,-Stumpi,-Epik,- Pitch u. andere.
Eine einmalige Gelegenheit diese Bikes zu testen!!!!!!
Showeinlagen der BMX Fahrer auf der Mini Spaim Rampe.
Für das Leibliche Wohl ist auch gesorgt, durch Route 68.
Alles in allem ein Super Bike Event, im Teutoburger Wald.
Gruß kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo
Eröffnung ist top verlaufen, siehe NOZ von heute. Ein paar schöne Bilder werden wir noch einstellen.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Phantomias (10. Juni 2008)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> Eröffnung ist top verlaufen, siehe NOZ von heute. Ein paar schöne Bilder werden wir noch einstellen.
> Gruß Kalles



Bilder sind online und können hier angeschaut werden.

Auf den Bildern ist etwas vom Dirtpark und auch vom Technikseminar zu sehen.

Grüße Phanto


----------



## Kalles (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo
Morgen 19 Uhr ab Hilter Osnabrücker Str. 17
Bis dann Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baiano (20. Juni 2008)

Servus zusammen, 

wenn eure Tour morgen wieder stattfindet würden wir uns mit 3 Personen gerne anschliessen. Kommen aus der Region nördlich von Osnabrück und würden den Teuto gerne bißchen näher kennen lernen. Und die Berichte hier machen auf jeden Fall schon mal Appetit. Wären dann um kurz vor 1400 in Hilter.

Gruss

Felix


----------



## Kalles (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo
Unsere Tour findet statt. Wir waren Mittwoch bis zum Luisenturm.Hat uns allen sehr gut gefallen. Spaß pur.
Bis 14 Uhr. 
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Phantomias (21. Juni 2008)

Die Bilder von der Tour am 7.6.08 zum Luisenturm findet ihr wie immer hier.
Bin heute und am Mittwoch wohl nicht bei.
Ach übrigens, Glückwunsch nachträglich, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Juni 2008)

Hi
Die Samstagtour gestern war ein gelungener Ausritt. Es waren 3 Mann aus dem Dammer Berg dabei, die top drauf sind. Begeisterung Pur schlug aus Ihren Augen.Es ist einfach eine "Geile" Gegend hier, man muß sie nur kennen. Bilder folgen noch.
Gruß Kalles.  ( Eshat Spaß gemacht mit euch allen.)
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (24. Juni 2008)

Morgen um 19 Uhr, ab Hilter Osnabrücker Str. 17. Ganz einfach zu finden, A33 Abfahrt Hilter, Ampel links, u. schon ist man am Treffpunkt. Mitfahren kann jeder, der "Bock" hat zum Biken.
Testräder stehen hier vor Ort, bei Voranmeldung. verkauf @ radsport-schriewer.de
Tel. : 05424 39063
Bis dann.  Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (25. Juni 2008)

Fußball werden wir nicht verpassen, wir machen eine schnelle Runde. 
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe einen neuen Trail im Musenberg entdeckt. Morgen könnt Ihr ihn kennen lernen.
14 Uhr Abfahrt vom Laden. www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo
Samstag ist Anna u. Mike mitgefahren, ich hatte eine Magenverstimmung.
Mittwoch bin ich wohl wieder dabei. 19 Uhr ab Hilter.
Bis dann, Kalles


----------



## Kalles (1. Juli 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo
Bei uns kann jeder mitfahren, der Lust zum Biken hat. Wenn sich jemand vorher melden möchte, kann er das auch hier im Forum, in Kalles Bikertour Hilter machen. Notwendig ist es, wenn Ihr ein anderes Rad testen wollt, weil ich es dann reservieren muß.
Bis morgen 19 Uhr.
Kalles www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## _rookie_ (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

werde morgen auf jeden Fall teilnehmen, habe nur evtl. mal Interesse nen anderes Radzu testen. Welche sind denn zur Zeit da?
Falls noch eins verfügbar wäre...ansonsten komm ich mit meinem eigenen Bike...

Gruß
rookie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (3. Juli 2008)

Testräder stehen fast immer zur Verfügung. Vorzeitig anrufen u. 45min. früher kommen, zur Abstimmung des Bikes.
Bis bald, Kalles


----------



## Kalles (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo
Bis morgen 14Uhr. Bikertreff für Jedermann der bock hat. Die "Geilsten Trails im Teutoburger Wald".
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Phantomias (5. Juli 2008)

Das war ja mal ne nette Runde. So ziemlich alles was mein MTB Herz begehrt, haben wir mitgenommen.
Ein paar Eindrücke von heute könnt Ihr hier finden.
Die Bilder von letzten Samstag und Mittwoch gibts hier. 

Grüße Phanto


----------



## osbornejunkie (6. Juli 2008)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Das war ja mal ne nette Runde. So ziemlich alles was mein MTB Herz begehrt, haben wir mitgenommen.
> Ein paar Eindrücke von heute könnt Ihr hier finden.
> Die Bilder von letzten Samstag und Mittwoch gibts hier.
> 
> Grüße Phanto




War heute wirklich eine der schönsten Touren die WIR bislang gemacht haben! Topp Guide, coole Gruppe, super Wetter, passte alles!

Gruß von den "Vieren aus Ladbergen"


----------



## cybergasm (6. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute hört sich gut an was ihr da so treibt. Ich werde ende Juli mein Bike mit nach Dissen zum Heimaturlaub nehmen, vielleicht klappts ja dass wir dann mal zusammen rocken gehen. Werde mich dann nochmal melden.
Gruß


----------



## Kalles (8. Juli 2008)

Morgen um 19Uhr geht es wieder los. Streckenverlauf je nach Wetterlage u. Gruppenprofil.
Treffpunkt 49176 Hilter, Osnabrücker Str.17, bei Radsport Schriewer.
Testradanmeldung Tel.05424 39063
Gruß Kalles


----------



## rockaholik (9. Juli 2008)

Moin,

ich wollte mal fragen ob mich nächsten Monat mal jemand von Osnabrück aus mitnehmen kann. Ich habe selber noch kein Bike und bin auch noch nie Freeride mäßig gefahren. 

Außerdem wollte ich noch fragen ob es auch möglich wäre sich einen Helm und vielleicht Knie+Schienbeinschoner zu leihen.


gruß


----------



## Phantomias (9. Juli 2008)

Klar, ich komme auch aus OS. Sollte kein Problem sein. Meld Dich einfach.
Schoner sind keine Pflicht, nen Helm lässt sich auftreiben. Notfalls habe ich noch einen in Größe 59-63 cm


----------



## _rookie_ (9. Juli 2008)

Hey,

komme auch aus Osna!
Nehme mir schon länger vor, mal bei der Tour mitzufahren!
Also das wäre dann ja mal ne Gelegenheit damit anzufangen!

Gruß
rookie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockaholik (9. Juli 2008)

Na, super. 

Sobald ich wieder in Osnabrück bin melde ich mich mal bei dir Phantomias. Mit dem Helm, mal sehen, ich habe nen ziemlich kleinen Kopf.


----------



## Landsend (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Kalles,
hat wirklich Spaß gemacht die Tour gestern!
War das erste Mal dabei aber sicher nicht das letzte Mal!


----------



## mxraven (12. Juli 2008)

War ne nette Tour am Mittwoch! Wie lang fahrt ihr Samstags?


----------



## Phantomias (12. Juli 2008)

Auch nicht wesentlich länger, nur ein kleines Stück. Kommt immer drauf an, wo wir Lust haben hinzufahren.


----------



## Kalles (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo
Normalerweise fahren wir etwa 3Std.Wir waren heute im Dören-u.Musenberg. Das hat gut 4 Std. gedauert, mit einem Weizen im Forsthaus.
Mittwoch führt jemand anders, ich bin zum Lehrgang bei Specialized.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Phantomias (12. Juli 2008)

Impressionen von heute gibts hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratty (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Teutonen,

würde demnächst gern mal bei Euch mitfahren, da ich die Gegend noch nicht kenne. Dieser Samstag würde mir gut passen, daher mal ein paar Fragen. Ist schon was konkretes geplant für übermorgen? Alles außer Asphalt ist mir gelegen, Trails - klar. Fahrt Ihr auch bei Regen? Start ist wieder 14 Uhr?


----------



## Phantomias (17. Juli 2008)

Klar fahren wir 
Wo es lang geht, wird meist vor Ort entschieden.
14 Uhr gehts los.


----------



## nirode (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
gestern abend waren wir nur vier und mein Bruder und ich haben die beiden aus Iburg ein bisschen durch Nolle gefuehrt. War mal wieder eine richtig gute Tour. 
bis demnächst


----------



## Kalles (18. Juli 2008)

Hi
Morgen ist des Downhillrennen im Hüggel bei Hasbergen, ab 12 Uhr. Vielleicht könnte man dort mal fahren u. ein bischen zuschauen? Besprechen wir morgen bei uns vor Ort. Abfahrt von www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 
waren heute mit 5 Mann, ein bischen feucht aber sehr schön.
Wir haben heute eine neue Abfahrt getestet, die ich letzten Samstag entdeckt habe, einfach geil!

Wir waren hinterher noch im Hüggel zur Downhillsiegerehrung.
Mein Nicolai Ion hat mit Jens Pöttger den 6. Platz gemacht.
Den 1. hat Sven Gehnen mit dem Specialized Enduro gemacht.
Man sieht sich, Gruß Kalles


----------



## Thomas_v2 (19. Juli 2008)

Hab mir das Schauspiel am Hüggel auch mal angesehen, allerdings habe ich auch nur noch die fünf letzten Fahrer gesehen.
Aber Respekt, bei der Nässe und den Wurzeln da noch so runterzuheizen.

Auf der Strecke habe ich mich mit meinem Hardtail zweimal auf die Klappe gelegt, denn:

Feuchtes Wetter + V-Brakes + Abfahrt = lustige Geschwindigkeiten 

Wieso fährt der denn mit deinem Rad??


----------



## rhrein (20. Juli 2008)

@Kalle
wo ist den die Abfahrt?
Gruß
rhrein


----------



## Kalles (21. Juli 2008)

Hi
Die Abfahrt im Hüggel? 
K.-H.


----------



## rhrein (24. Juli 2008)

Danke


----------



## Kalles (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo
Du meinst die Abfahrt , die wir am 19.07. gefahren sind?
Sie ist sehr schwierig zu finden, am besten, Du fährst mal mit.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (25. Juli 2008)

Wir werden morgen in den Musenberg fahren u. auf dem Rückweg die besagte Abfahrt nehmen. Mittwoch waren wir mit 15 Personen, schöne Singles,nette Runde.Bilder folgen noch. Bis morgen.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo
Morgen d. 30.07.2008 fahren wir wieder um 19 Uhr. Los geht es von Radsport Schriewer,Osnabrücker Str.17, 49176 Hilter. Jeder der lust am MTB fahren hat, kann mitfahren.(Helmpflicht). Fahrtdauer 2-2,5Std. u. 20-30km, Strecken zum Verlieben.
Bis dann Kalles
Wer ein Testbike kaufen möchte kann sich bei mir melden. www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (2. August 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo
Wir fahren morgen um 14Uhr von Radsport Schriewer in 49176 Hilter ab. Singles zum verlieben. Ungefähr 3Std., für Jedermann der schon mal ein Bike eingeritten hat.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Phantomias (2. August 2008)

Moinsen, 
hab mal noch die Bilder vom 19. 23. 26. und 30.07.08 hochgeladen.


----------



## stephan66 (3. August 2008)

Hi MTBiker
Bin am Samstag zum ersten Mal mit Kalles Bikertreff mitgefahren und kann nur sagen "SUPER".
Meine Frau, Anja war auch mit, obwohl sie erst so ihre Bedenken hatte, was da so für Leute mitfahren und ob sie da so mithalten kann.
Mein Fazit
Nur nette Leute, super Trials und gute Laune
Dickes Lob  an Kalle und danke das ich das Stumpi testen konnte.
Bin am Mittwoch auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Kalles (5. August 2008)

Hallo
Bei angesagten "Gutem" Wetter geht es morgen wieder los. Start 19 Uhr von Radsport Schriewer, Osnabrücker Str.17, 49176 Hilter. Autobahn A33, Abfahrt Hilter u. schon ist man hier.Ich werde versuchen demnächst vor 19 Uhr loszukommen.
Bis dann, Kalles


----------



## scratty (5. August 2008)

Nach der tollen Fahrt am 23.07. kommen wir morgen zu zweit. Bitte warten und nicht zu zeitig starten .


----------



## Kalles (7. August 2008)

Moin! Starten Samstag 14 Uhr. Führung machen Mike und Anna!
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (9. August 2008)

Hallo
Ich bin mit dem neuen Epic 2009 gefahren.Geiles Teil u. mit seinen 9.6 kg bestimmt eines der leichtesten Fullys auf dem Markt. 
Mittwochs wird es aufgrund der Jahreszeit immer nötiger pünktlich abzufahren. Es wäre auch gut, Beleuchtung mitzunehmen, falls es etwas später wird.
Dann bis Mittwoch 19Uhr. In dieser Woche auf Anfrage evtl. auch an einem anderen Tag.
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclo-dude (12. August 2008)

hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen wie schwer die touren so sind, meine freundin würdde gerne mal ins mountainbiking reinschnuppern und daher mal ne ganz lockere runde mitdrehen.
ist sie da richtig bei euch?
wenn sie sich dafür ein bike ausleihen könnte wäre das auch super


----------



## Kalles (12. August 2008)

Hi
Die Tour lege ich nach Wetterlage u.Gruppenprofil aus.Mir ist es wichtig, das es für jeden "Spaß" macht. Ich kann morgen ein Specialized Myka FSR Expert Größe M zur Verfügung stellen. Ist die Größe OK? Wegen der Dämpfereinstellung wäre es gut, wenn Ihr etwas eher kommt. Also bis morgen, Abfahrt kurz vor 19Uhr.
Ich fahre Donnerstag nach Holte, um neue Wege zu erkunden. Wer bock hat kann sich melden. Abfahrt 18Uhr45 von Radsport Schriewer mit dem Bulli. Info: 01753726047 od. 
05424-39063 zu Geschäftszeiten.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## _rookie_ (12. August 2008)

Hallo Kalle,

welche Testräder stehen denn noch zur Verfügung? Hätte auch Interesse und diese Woche endlich mal Zeit teilzunehmen.

Gruß
rookie


----------



## cyclo-dude (12. August 2008)

oh das donnerstag hört sich gut an, weißt du schon in etwa wie weit du da fahren wirst???
also wenn anfänger niveau da ok ist dann könnte ich mir das gut denken, morgen ist eventuell recht kurzfristig.
wäre das expert da auch zu bekommen, eventuell rufe ich dann nochmal an.
größe M müßte passen, die dame ist 1,74m kurz


----------



## Kalles (12. August 2008)

Hi
Das Expert ist dann auch noch frei. Ich kann die Strecke Donnerstag aber nich planen, weil ich noch nicht weiß wie die Strecke aussieht. Ich weiß nur, das es in Holte nicht ganz einfach wird. Wir können aber höchstens 2Std. fahren, dann ist es dunkel im Busch.Gib mir auf alle Fälle bescheit, wann Du u. deine Freundin mit möchtest.
Folgende Testräder stehen im moment noch zur Verfügung:Enduro , Pitch, Epic, Stumpi, evtl. auch das Ransom, alle Gr. L.
Bis dann, Kalles


----------



## cyclo-dude (12. August 2008)

ja gut ich werde mal fragen zur not kann man ja uch schieben.
wenn was geht melde ich mich bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoos (12. August 2008)

Hallo Kalle,

Donnerstag und Holte hört sich gut an, Wetter wird angesagt gut, ich bin zu 99% sowieso dort (liegt auf meiner Hausrunde) und würde Euch dort ggf. treffen falls mir in der Rufbereitschaft  nichts dazwischen kommt. Wo genau möchtest Du starten/parken?

Gruss Peter


----------



## Kalles (13. August 2008)

Warscheinlich am Ziehl, Rennstrecke Borgloh.(Bushaltestelle) Wenn sich was ändert, schreibe ich noch. Ich hoffe, das ich es bis 19Uhr schaffe.
Kalles


----------



## cyclo-dude (13. August 2008)

wunderbar,
meine freundin und ich würden auch gerne teil nehmen.
wir kommen dann einfach direkt dort in wenn das geht, kannst du das rad dann dort hin mitnehmen??
wir sind dann einfach kurz vor 19uhr da oben am ziel bei der bushaltestelle


----------



## _rookie_ (13. August 2008)

Hi,

würde auch gerne mitfahren. Hätte Interesse das Enduro oder das Pitch zu testen.

Soll ich am besten morgen kurz durchrufen? Oder einfach früh genug am Shop sein?


----------



## Kalles (13. August 2008)

Hi Rookie
Eins der Räder ist noch frei. Dein Gewicht wäre noch interessant. Ruf mal durch.
Bis dann, Kalles


----------



## Can07 (13. August 2008)

Hallo!

Wie schaut´s bei Euch heute denn aus. Bei uns sind arg viele Gewitter vorbeigezogen. Fahrt ihr heute abend überhaupt?


----------



## _rookie_ (13. August 2008)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hi Rookie
> Eins der Räder ist noch frei. Dein Gewicht wäre noch interessant. Ruf mal durch.
> Bis dann, Kalles



Alles klar...dann ruf ich morgen im Laufe des Vormittages eben im Laden durch...vielen Dank!
Bis morgen

Gruß
Martin


----------



## cyclo-dude (13. August 2008)

also gehe ich davon aus das du das Myka FSR mitbekommst.
dann stehen wir morgen um 19 uhr oben auf dem holter berg.
bis morgen dann und danke schonmal


----------



## Kalles (14. August 2008)

Hi Can07
Ich habe gestern nicht mehr reingschaut. Wir fahren aber bei jedem Wetter, Gestern natürlich auch. Anfangs hatten wir noch Regen, dann war es von oben trocken. Es hat trotzdem Bock gemacht.Heute fahren wir um 19Uhr in Holte. Treffpunkt Kreuzung am Ziel vom Borgloher Bergrennen, Bushaltestelle, oberhalb von Holte.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (14. August 2008)

Hi can07
Wir sind gestern gefahren. Es gibt kein Wetter.Es war erst nass u. dann Top.Bis vielleicht Samstag 14Uhr.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (14. August 2008)

Wie angekündigt waren wir heute in Holte u.haben auch die Reste der Holter Burg besichtigt. Ganz nette Trails gibt es dort. Alles in allem ein gelungener Abend, Dank Jürgen, der dort aufgewachsen ist u. uns geführt hat.
Gruß Kalles

Samstag 14Uhr, neue Tour.


----------



## Phantomias (15. August 2008)

Mal wieder ein Bilder Update.
Jetzt hier, in neuer, noch nicht ganz fertiger Gallery.


----------



## Kalles (15. August 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi
Morgen 14Uhr geht es mal wieder los. Geile Trials, super Anstiege u. noch bessere Abfahrten.
Bis dann Kalles


----------



## Kalles (17. August 2008)

Hallo
Wir sind gestern zum Aussichtsturm Dissen hin.Wir haben viele nette Strecken kombiniert u. sind somit bei 29km auf 780 Höhenmeter gekommen. Klar, das dort ein paar nette Anstiege u. super schnelle Trials dabei waren. Ich habe das erste mal versucht während der Fahrt zu Filmen. Wenn was bei rausgekommen ist, wird es bis ende der Woche hier erscheinen.
Bis Mittwoch dann.
Gruß Kalles
ALLE 2008TER WERDEN RAUSGESCHMISSEN; AUCH TESTBIKES: SCHNÄPPCHEN?
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (17. August 2008)

Hallo 
29km mit 780Höhenmeter, bis zum Aussichtsturm Dissen. Klar, das wir uns schöne Anstiege u.schnelle Trials ausgesucht haben.Wir waren mit 8 Mann u. diesmal haben wir während der Fahrt gefilmt. Wenn es was geworden ist, müßte Frank die Aufnahmen bis zum Wochenende hier Eingestellt haben.
Diesmal war ein Teilnehmer dabei, der Technikfahrkurse für Einsteiger u. Fortgeschrittene anbietet. Er kommt aus Bielefeld u. war sehr begeistert. Zu finden unter www.bikelounge.de
2008ter Bikes u. Testbikes müssen raus. SCHNÄPPCHEN?
Gruß Kalles
Bis Mittwoch www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Can07 (17. August 2008)

Hallo

war gestern mal wieder ne sehr schöne Tour mit allem was das Herz begehrt.  Stimmung und Motivation wie immer 1A. Gespannt bin ich ja mal auf das Video. Hoffe das es was lustiges zu sehen gibt.

Freu mich schon auf Mittwoch mit neuer Helmleuchte...


----------



## Kalles (18. August 2008)

Moin
Mittwoch kurz vor 19 Uhr Abfahrt. 49176 Hilter, Osnabrücker Str.17, Radsport Schriewer.Für die letzten 15 Minuten ist es schon ratsam Beleuchtung mitzunehmen.Wenn nicht vorhanden, vielleicht ein Infrarot Nachtsichtgerät!!!
Kalles


----------



## thomasbee (19. August 2008)

Grüss Gott Fischköppe !

Aaaach, tut das gut mal wieder was aus der alten Osnabrücker Heimat zu lesen. Ich glaub ich werde sentimental auf meine alten Tage. Sag mal Kalles, falls ich mal in OS bin, darf ich bei nen Tour auch mitfahren wenn ich ein Canyon habe, oder bin ich dann geächtet?

Würd mich freuen

Gruss aus München

Thomas


----------



## Kalles (19. August 2008)

Hi
Mitfahren kannste, mußt dich aber nicht wundern, wenn wir dem geächtetem Can nie on wegfahren. (Kriegst auch n`Navy mit.)
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (19. August 2008)

Am Wochenende findet ein lustiger Triathlon statt. www.bike-and- fins.de
Es lohnt sich mal dort reinzuschauen.


----------



## Kalles (19. August 2008)

Hi
Wir fahren auch heute um kurz vor 19Uhr. Wer Lust hat kann mitkommen.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Phantomias (20. August 2008)

Gestern Abend habe ich mir mal die Zeit genommen und mal die Videos vom Samstag zu Ende angeschaut und aus den brauchbaren Material einen 7 Minütigen Film gebaut.
Den Film gibts hier.

Viel Spaß beim gucken.


----------



## Kalles (20. August 2008)

Heute Abend kurz vor 19Uhr fahren wir ab Radsport Schriewer, Osn. Str. 17
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (21. August 2008)

Hallo
Nächste Tour um 14Uhr, Samstag den 23.08.2008.
Gestern muß ich sagen, war es sehr feucht, ein bischen rutschig u. weil wir kein ende finden konnten auch ein wenig dunkel aber trotzdem eine schöne Tour, die immer zustande kommt, wenn man solch angenehme Mitfahrer hat.
Bilder könnt Ihr morgen sehen, wenn Ihr auf Fotos klickt.
Bis bald


----------



## mxraven (22. August 2008)

Ich werde versuchen am Samstag wieder mal mitzufahren! Fahrt ihr auch bei Regen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (22. August 2008)

Wenn es sein muß, fahren wir auch, wenn es so regnet, das so große Pfützen entstehen, wie die, in der Du gerade stehst.
Also bis morgen.
Gruß Karl-Heinz
Ps: Testräder SAUGÜNSTIG (Anruf genügt)
                              www. radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## gtac (23. August 2008)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Gestern Abend habe ich mir mal die Zeit genommen und mal die Videos vom Samstag zu Ende angeschaut und aus den brauchbaren Material einen 7 Minütigen Film gebaut.
> Den Film gibts hier.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim gucken.


 
sehr nettes video!!
ich möchte auch mal wieder mitfahren, meine handgelenke machen aber immer noch stress....


g.


----------



## _rookie_ (24. August 2008)

Moin zusammen,

bin gestern zum ersten Mal mitgefahren und bin total begeistert. Super Strecke und nette Leute...da konnte selbst das sehr feuchte Wetter und der recht rutschige Unterrund den Spass nicht verhindern! 
Bin beim nächsten Mal sicher wieder dabei!


Gruß
rookie


----------



## Kalles (25. August 2008)

Nicht ganz 3 Std. waren wir Samstag unterwegs. Zum Glück hat es nur die letzte Std. geregnet. Jetzt Mittwoch soll es ja besser werden. 19Uhr wie immer von Radsport Schriewer, Osn. Str. 17 in 49176 Hilter.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## mxraven (26. August 2008)

Bin dabei!


----------



## _rookie_ (26. August 2008)

Bin auch auf jeden Fall mit von der Partie....

Bis morgen....


----------



## _rookie_ (27. August 2008)

_rookie_ schrieb:


> Bin auch auf jeden Fall mit von der Partie....
> 
> Bis morgen....



Mist...wird nix! Lieg flach


----------



## stephan66 (29. August 2008)

Hi, wenn ihr morgen fahrt, nehmt ihr mich auch ohne meinen "Mechaniker" mit? bin erst einmal mitgefahren und habe wie immer Panik vor der Technik. Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalles (29. August 2008)

Nächste Tour Samstag 30.08.08.


----------



## Kalles (29. August 2008)

Wir brauchen keine Mechaniker, nur geile Trials u. nette Mitfahrer.
Also dann bis morgen 14 Uhr in Hilter, Osnabrücker Str.17, bei
www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan66 (29. August 2008)

alles klar...bin dabei, freu mich schon. bis morgen


----------



## Kalles (31. August 2008)

Hallo
Die Tour gestern war etwas länger als üblich, ca. 38km, 700 Höhenmeter. Mit 19 Teilnehmern, davon 4 Frauen, eine nette Truppe, die echt gut drauf war. Einer von ihnen hatte 2,5 Autostd. Anfahrt. Bislang einer der weitentfehrntesten Teilnehmer.
Die Bilder kommen noch.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (1. September 2008)

Hallo,

die neuesten Bilder  sind eingestellt. Einfach unter meinem Benutzerbild auf Fotos klicken.

Kalle


----------



## stephan66 (1. September 2008)

Hi Kalle, tolle Fotos! Zum Glück hast du mich nicht nur beim Telefonieren abgelichtet. Hat wieder Spaß gemacht! Hebst du meine Trinkflasche gut auf bis hoffentlich Samstag? Es ist die einzige Flasche, die in meinen Rahmen paßt, deshalb so wertvoll!!! Dankeschön, Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalles (1. September 2008)

Mittwoch bin ich in Friederichshafen, Eurobike. Die Tour wird deshalb von Uwe geführt.
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß dabei. Es währe schön, wenn jeder eine Funzel mithätte.
Es wird schon früh dunkel.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (3. September 2008)

Hallo
Ich war heute u. habe einige gute Neuigkeiten. Am 20.08.2008 habe ich Besuch u.kann Euch einige Testräder von Nicolai für die Tour zur Verfügung stellen. DerBesuch fährt übrigens auch mit.
Auf dem heutigen Demo Day habe ich das neue Genius testen können. Ich kann Euch sagen, ein Traum. 150mm hinten sowie vorne , 3fach verstellbar ist schon ein Hit, bei einem Gewicht von gut 10kg bis gut 11kg, je nach Ausführung.
Mit Garmin haben wir auch ein sehr interessantes Gespräch geführt.







Alles in allem ein gelungener Tag bei sehr gutem Wetter.

Bis Samstag dann. Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Schnegge123 (4. September 2008)

Hallo !
Schöne Grüße aus dem Vorharzland !
Die Tour die ich bei Dir mitgefahren bin war echt ne wucht ! Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht trotz des Scheißwetters.....bei Kalle mitzufahren ist echt ne Wucht .....HAMMER !

Liebe Grüße Carmen


----------



## Kalles (6. September 2008)

Hallo
Mit 8 Personen waren wir im Musenberg. 25km u. 700hm.
Bilder kommen Montag.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Thomas_v2 (7. September 2008)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mit 8 Personen waren wir im Musenberg. 25km u. 700hm.



"Im" Musenberg würde sogar wirklich gehen! Man könnte ja mal in den Andreasstollen einfahren.
Im Bereich Hilter gibts ja noch mehrere Stollen: Ockerstollen, Hilterstollen etc.
Kennt sich wer in diesem Bereich aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (8. September 2008)

Der Ockerstollen ist vergittert. Als ich 15 war konnte man da noch rein.
Heute fahre ich lieber den Berg runter, als in den Stollen rein.
Bis Mittwoch 19 Uhr, mit Beleuchtung.
Gruß Kalles        www.radsport-schriewer.de

Nicolai Testräder am 20.09.2008 bei uns, beim Samstagstreff.


----------



## Kalles (10. September 2008)

Mittwochs möglichst vor 19 Uhr hier sein, damit wir noch ne gute Std. im hellen fahren können.
Bis gleich, K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (12. September 2008)

Hi,

Bilder von Mittwoch, in meinem Profil unter Fotos.

Bis Samstag
LG Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. September 2008)

Die Samstagstour haben wir um ca. 17 Uhr beendet. Gaudi hoch 3. Richt. Aussichtsturm Dissen über zich Umwege. Bilder folgen Montag.
Morgen bin ich beim Triathlon in Bad-Rothenfelde u. nächsten Samstag hier mit Testrädern von Nicolai u. Sonntag d. 21.09.2008 in Engter beim Wadenkneifer. 10 Uhr Start.
Bis dann Kalles
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (13. September 2008)

Ich habe soeben die Liste bekommen über die Testbikes die euch nächsten Samstag zur Verfügung stehen.
Helius CC29" in XXL, CC inL, AM in L, AM in M, RC in M, FR in M, das Nucleon TFR in M, Ion ST in S u. FMXTB Gates CD.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Can07 (14. September 2008)

Hallo!

Bin gestern mal den Downhill Karlsplatz Richtung Forsthaus Oesede runtergefahren und mußte feststellen das der untere Teil ziemlich zerstört war.
Was ist denn da los??? "Kleine" Umbauaktion oder wie??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (14. September 2008)

Ich habe soeben die Liste bekommen über die Testbikes die euch nächsten Samstag zur Verfügung stehen.
Helius CC29" in XXL, CC inL, AM in L, AM in M, RC in M, FR in M, das Nucleon TFR in M, Ion ST in S u. FMXTB Gates CD.
Ein Mitarbeiter von Nicolai fährt die Tour am 20.09.2008 mit u. kann uns bestimmt einiges erzählen. Es wird bestimmt interessant. Wer ein Testbike fahren möchte sollte es vorher reservieren. Ihr könnt es hier machen, od. per E-Mail.([email protected]) Samstag 14 Uhr ab Hilter a.T.W.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## markus89 (15. September 2008)

Can07 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bin gestern mal den Downhill Karlsplatz Richtung Forsthaus Oesede runtergefahren und mußte feststellen das der untere Teil ziemlich zerstört war.
> Was ist denn da los??? "Kleine" Umbauaktion oder wie??



...also wir waren auch nicht erfreut darüber, als wir samstag da waren, echt schade


----------



## Kalles (15. September 2008)

Ich habe es noch nicht gesehen , bin während der Teutotour dort hergefahren, da war noch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Kalles (17. September 2008)

Hi, 

am Sonntag, 21. September 2008 findet wieder der *Engteraner "Wadenkneifer"* - der Countrytourenklassiker statt!
Geboten werden drei Distanzen: 30/45/75 km und reichlich Höhenmeter.

LG
Kalle


----------



## Can07 (18. September 2008)

Denke beim Wadenkneifer sind wir mit dabei!! 
Dann sehen wir uns.


----------



## Kalles (18. September 2008)

Moin
Beim Wadenkneifer werde ich wie die letzten Jahre ausstellen. Dort werden Testräder bereit stehen, wie auch Samstag hier in Hilter.
Specialized: Enduro, Myka(Women).
Scott: Genius 2009, Ransom.
Nicolai:Helius CC29" in XXL, CC inL, AM in L, AM in M, RC in M, FR in M, das Nucleon TFR in M, Ion ST in S u. FMXTB Gates CD. Nicolai
Wir sehen uns mit Vincend von Nicolai hier oder in Engter.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (19. September 2008)

Hi,

Start beim http://www.wadenkneifer.de ist um 10.00, in Engter, Engter Kirchweg 25, (am Sportplatz).  

Der Wetterbericht sagt nur Gutes, also dann bis Sonntag.

Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. September 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe das Scott Genius gestern ausgiebig getestet. Der absolute "Brüller". Mit einem Gewicht von 10,4kg u. 150mm Federweg v. sowie h. in dieser Kategorie das leichteste Bike auf dem Markt. Heute u. morgen steht es noch für euch zum Testen bereit.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## andy i. (21. September 2008)

Hi,
gestern die Tour war mal wieder geil, wie das Wetter.Die Singletrails und die Abfahrten haben mal wieder voll Fun gemacht!

LG Andreas


----------



## stephan66 (23. September 2008)

Hi Leute 
Die Samstag Tour war mal wieder Spitze. Super Wetter, super Trails und nette Leute.
Bin das Specialized Enduro gefahren und war echt begeistert. Fährt sich bergauf spielend leicht und bergab hatte ich eh keine Bedenken. Kann nur empfehlen, das Enduro mal zu testen. Ist auf jeden Fall mein nächstes Bike.
Also noch mal ein Dankeschön an Kalle für die Tour.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (23. September 2008)

Hi,

die neuesten Bilder wie immer auf meinem Profil unter Fotos.

lg
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. September 2008)

Moin
Samstag 14 Uhr geht es wieder los. Wetter? TROCKEN. Geile schnelle Trials vom feinsten. (Zum abrocken, hör gerade Hells Bells)
Bis dann ,Kalles.
Das Nicolai Helius RC ist noch zu haben, sonst nehme ich es.Ich schätze, dann habt ihr es schwer!


----------



## Renato (26. September 2008)

Ich hab gestern zum ersten mal seid letzten Samstag wieder auf dem City-Rad gesessen. Der Rippenbruch verheilt besser als erwartet. Morgen wird es für mich aber noch nichts mit Gelände-Fahren. Sobald es nicht mehr piekst komme ich wieder dazu.


----------



## Kalles (27. September 2008)

Hallo
Meine Vermutung, Schönes Wetter, trifft zu.14 Uhr Abfahrt.
Nächste Woche bin ich in Spanien. Die Tour führt dann jemand anders.
Viel Spaß nächste Woche.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (27. September 2008)

Ich kanns nich lassen, Eufurie pur.
Geile Treils, schönstes Wetter, supergelaunte 18 Personen (3 Frauen, Hochachtung auch für Sie, TOP). Alle waren sie gut zufrieden, einen haben wir abgehängt, ist aber aus dem Busch herausgekommen. Er hat noch unsere Spuren gefunden u. mich eben angerufen. Also alles ok, weiter so.Ich hätte jetzt Lust noch mehr zu schreiben, aber------.
Gruß Kalles
Bilder kommen Montag.    www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Can07 (28. September 2008)

Hallo Kalle,

da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Tour gestern war super. Schnelle Abfahrten und coole Trails. Top!

Wünsch euch für nächste Woche nen schönen Urlaub mit vielen guten Trails

Gruß

Nino


----------



## Kalles (29. September 2008)

Hallo,

hier die Bilder von Samstag, wie immer unter Fotos.

lg
Silke in Vertretung für Kalle, der zurzeit im sonnigen Spanien radelt.


----------



## Kalles (29. September 2008)

Gruss aus Spanien
Sonne, Berge, einfach alles was man braucht. Träumt schön!!!
Karl-Heinz


----------



## Kalles (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Nächste Ausfahrt ist Mittwoch um 19 Uhr.(Beleuchtung)
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (9. Oktober 2008)

Am Samstag d. 11.10.2008 findet in Bad Rothenfelde ab 10Uhr ein MTB Biathlon statt. 20 od. 40 km. Eine separat ausgeschilderte MTB Familientour wird auch angeboten. Sonntag ist eine Familien Orientierungsfahrt geplant.
Unsere Jungs bauen mehre Sprünge auf u. zeigen mit ihren Dirt Bikes u. BMX ihr athletisches Können.
Natürlich fahren wir auch Samstag um 14Uhr unsere Tour. Abfahrt von Radsport Schriewer, Osnabrücker Str.7, 49176 Hilter.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (14. Oktober 2008)

Samstag den 18.10. gibts eine Orientierungsfahrt rund um Hilter. Streckenlänge etwa 27KM.
Lediglich schlappe 690 Höhenmeter werden für die Teutonen kein nennenswertes Problem darstellen. Auf halber Strecke wird es was zum schmackofatzen geben! Gefahren wird auf eigenes Risiko! Start etwa ab 13 Uhr bei einem nicht näher zu bezeichnenden Fahrradladen in Hilter.......*grins
Freue mich auf Euch!

Kalles


----------



## Kalles (15. Oktober 2008)

Kalles schrieb:


> Samstag den 18.10. gibts eine Orientierungsfahrt rund um Hilter. Streckenlänge etwa 27KM.
> Lediglich schlappe 690 Höhenmeter werden für die Teutonen kein nennenswertes Problem darstellen. Auf halber Strecke wird es was zum schmackofatzen geben! Gefahren wird auf eigenes Risiko! Start etwa ab 13 Uhr bei einem nicht näher zu bezeichnenden Fahrradladen in Hilter.......*grins
> Freue mich auf Euch!
> 
> Kalles




Wäre schön wenn ihr Euch anmelden würdet. 
Abends wollen wir im Laden bei Flaschbier und Mucke noch ein wenig in Selbstbeweihräucherung über die Heldentaten auf zwei Räder schwelgen oder quatschen, nach dem Motto: Helden in Radlerhosen......  (oder sagt man: Radfahrer, Angler und andere Lügner? )

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Odessit (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, bin neu hier und würde gerne morgen mitfahren.
Bin zwar nach langer Pause nicht mehr so gut in Form, 
der Wille ist aber da .

Gruß
Ilja


----------



## Kalles (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Gerne doch. Das Tempo kannst du selber bestimmen, mußt nur wieder zurück kommen.
Bis morgen dann .
Startzeit zwischen 1 u. 2 Uhr. Orientierungsfahrt Richt. Wellingholzhausen, Dissen.
Abfahrt vom Fahrradladen in Hilter, Osn. Str. 17. Fragen? 05424039063 od. 
01753726047.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Die Orientierungsfahrt am Samst. d. 18.10. ist sehr gut verlaufen. Einer der Teilnehmer hatte knapp 800 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho. 
Die nächste Tour ist Samst. 25.10.2008 um 14 Uhr.Mittwochs jetzt nur noch nach vorheriger Anmeldung u. nur wenn es Trocken ist. Bei Nässe u. Dunkelheit macht es keinen Sinn.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Can07 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Kalle!

Wir kommen gerade aus Winterberg wieder mit einigen Höhenmetern in den Beinen, freuen uns aber wieder auf die Tour morgen. Denke das wir  mit drei Mann wieder dabei sind.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kalles (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Wir sind gestern die Orientierungsfahrt vom letzten Samstag gefahren. Ich habe sie als feste Tour mit eingeplant und wer sie fahren möchte kann gerne vorbei kommen und sich die Karte dafür abholen. Ich kann euch dann auch eine kurze Erklärung dazu abgeben. Wir sind gestern laut Tacho 29,6 km und 850 Höhenmeter gefahren. Fahrzeit zwichen 2,5 und 3 Stunden. Wir hatten schönes Wetter und viel Spaß!!!
Bilder kommen Montag.
Bis dann, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi
Nächste Tour Samstag 14 Uhr, ab Hilter, Osn. Str. 17. Radsport Schriewer.
Ich hoffe, das sich das Wetter ändert.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. November 2008)

Hallo
Das Wetter wird Samstag laut Wetterbericht nicht schlecht. Haltet euch den Tag frei für eine schöne Tour mit feinen Highlites. Abfahrt wie immer 14 Uhr,ab Hilter, Radsport Schriewer. 
Bis dann, Kalles       www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (7. November 2008)

Jungs u. Mädels: Morgen ist Sonnenschein angesagt.
Wir fahren eine Tour mit schöne Technikdetails. 
Bis morgen, K.-H.


----------



## Phantomias (9. November 2008)

Die Tour gestern war bei bestem Sonnenschein und Herbstlichen Wetterbedingungen, wie aus dem Bilderbuch. 
Bilder gibts wie immer hier.


----------



## cyclo-dude (9. November 2008)

wird mittwochs auch noch gefahren??
ich würde da eventuell nochmal mit meiner dame teilnehmen wollen.sie müßte sich dann auch wieder ein radel leihen.
also liegt mittwoch was an??was dürfte man da so erwarten in der schwierigkeit?

danke schonmal und vielleicht bis dann


----------



## Phantomias (9. November 2008)

Nach derzeitigem Stand wird Mittwochs nur noch auf Anfrage und Trockenheit gefahren.
Wir hatten gestern schon teilweise echt Schwierigkeiten.
Auch einer, der das erte Mal gefahren ist, ist unglücklich nach vorne abgestiegen. Glücklicherweise ist nichts passiert.
Es ist einfach zu rutschig, was die ganze Sache bei Dunkelheit nicht einfacher macht.


----------



## Kalles (10. November 2008)

Hallo
Wie Frank schon geschieben hat fahren wir auch noch Mittwochs. Es sollte nicht regnen, weil wir dann auch bei guter Beleuchtung sichtprobleme haben u. das Fahren zu gefährlich wird. Sonst immer u. auch gerne. Schwierigkeitsgrad pass ich den Mitfahrern an. Wichtig ist die Größe u. das Gewicht der Person, die das Leihrad haben möchte.
Beleuchtungssets sind auch leihweise zu haben, außer die Cateye, die man mir noch nicht wiedergebracht hat!
Bis dann, Kalles!


----------



## Kalles (14. November 2008)

Hi 
Morgen 14 Uhr. Wetter wird wohl nicht so angenehm, egal.
Abfahrt hier, Hilter Osn. Str.17, Radsport Schriewer.
Bis dann Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (18. November 2008)

hi
Mit 10 Mann sind wir Samstag im glitschigen Laub u. Untergrund auf Tour gewesen. Wie einige wohl bestätigen können, mit viel Humor. Es hat die ganze Zeit gemieselt od. geregnet u. bei dem Untergrund gab es auch einige Rutscher, die glücklicherweise nur mit dreckigen Klamotten endeten.
Am kommenden Samstag werden wir wohl auch Schnee dazu bekommen. Den Spaßfaktor kann uns aber keiner nehmen.
Bis dann, Kalles


----------



## Can07 (23. November 2008)

Hallo Kalle!

Wie war euer Ausritt gestern bei dem schönen weißen Wetter? Wäre ja am liebsten mal wieder mitgefahren. Gibt´s den Foto´s??

Hatte gestern aber leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Kalles (24. November 2008)

Hi
Es hat wohl nicht sollen sein, ich hatte Lust, es war aber keiner hier.(Alle die Hosen voll)
Alleine fahren bei dem Wetter war mir zu gefährlich, drum bin ich hier geblieben u. hab noch ein bischen geschraubt. Es war auch mal ganz nett, vor allem warm, trocken u. der Kuchen hat auch sehr gut geschmeckt. Es klappt bestimmt kommenden Samstag.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Phantomias (24. November 2008)

Wenn mein Rad heile gewesen wär, wär ich auch gekommen. Aber es hatte dringend Wartungsarbeiten notwendig.
Aber nächsten Samstag kommen wir zu zweit.
Könntest DU bitte ein Rad für mich reservieren? Danke


----------



## Kalles (25. November 2008)

Hi
Schon gemacht, Gewicht u. Größe wegen der Einstellung wären nicht schlecht.
Bis bald.
Gebrauchtes Ion von Nicolai zu verkaufen. www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (28. November 2008)

Hallo
Morgen 14Uhr, von Hilter.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (3. Dezember 2008)

Nicolai Testbike zu verkaufen:

Bei meinen Fotos findet Ihr Bilder von einem Nicolai.

Das Bike ist zu verkaufen.

Wenn Ihr Infos wollt, meldet euch einfach unter 05424-39063 oder [email protected]

lg
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

die neuesten pics wie immer in meinem Profil unter Fotos.

lg
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. Dezember 2008)

Morgen 14Uhr von hier!
Die Tour ist wegen Nicolaus auf 2Std. begrenzt. Ho hooo kommt um 17 Uhr bei meinen 5 Enkelkindern. Einzufügen unter der Katagorie " Wichtig".
Bis dann, Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (5. Dezember 2008)

Bist Du der Nicolaus???


----------



## Kalles (8. Dezember 2008)

manchmal


----------



## Kalles (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi
Samstag 14 Uhr wie immer.
Letzten Samstag sind wir nur 1,75 Std. gefahren, wegen dem früheinkehrenden Nikolaus.
War aber trotzdem sehr nett, auch das Bad einer Dame in der Düte. Erstaunt war ich über die gute Bekleidung, mit der man anscheinend auch baden gehen kann, ohne naß zu werden.
Ich freue mich auf übermorgen
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (12. Dezember 2008)

wenn deine Frau sagt: das sind nie im Leben fünfzehn Zentimeter brings sie doch einfach Samstag mit! Unser neues Scott Genius Testbike ist da und das hat 15 Zentimeter Federweg am Hinterbau. Wer sich morgen früh noch schnell meldet kanns ausprobieren auf der Samstagsausfahrt um 14 Uhr................und auf dem Rückweg singen wir dann: das sind 15 Zentimeter hier im Teuto lieber Peter............soll übrigens trocken bleiben und ich schmeisse bestimmt niemanden in nen Bach, Versprochen!   Ehrenwort!

Freue mich

Kalles


----------



## Kalles (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo
Es war mal wieder ganz cool mit euch. Trotz des des vom Frost teilweise ganz schön rutschigen Untergrundes sind alle heil angekommen.
Samstag den 20.12.08 geht es wieder los. Bis Dann.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

es sind neue Fotos da. 

lg
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (20. Dezember 2008)

Moin
Wer den Dreck nicht scheut, kommt heute mittag mit aufs Rad. Treffpunkt, Radsport Schriewer, Osnabrücker Str. 17 in 49176 Hilter.
Testräder: Scott Genius, Scott Ransom, Specialized Stumpjumper, Pitch u. Safire (Women).
Bis 14Uhr 
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Phantomias (20. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
eine fette Mandelentzündung hindert mich, heute mal wieder mitzufahren 
Viel Spass Euch.


----------



## Kalles (20. Dezember 2008)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Can07 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo !
Da ich erst nächstes Jahr wieder aufs Bike komme wünsch ich allen hier ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Vielen Dank nochmal an Kalle für die tollen Touren,den Spaß und die Tips beim Biken. Freu mich schon sehr auf nächstes Jahr. Die Touren sind bei dir 

Frohes Fest

Nino


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
die Fotos von euren Touren machen ja echt neugierig. Überlege ob ich mich evtl. mal anschließe. Wann startet ihr denn immer so? Komme aus dem Kreis Steinfurt, hätte als ca. 1 Std. Anfahrt. Fahre zwar des öfteren im Teuto aber eher bei Ibbenbüren. 
Da ich viel zu selten biken kann ist meine Kondi nicht so toll, habe ich da trotzdem eine Chance bei euch?


----------



## Phantomias (21. Dezember 2008)

Wir starten Samstag immer um 14 Uhr bei Kalles.
Helm ist Pflicht und Handschuhe von Vorteil.
Ansonsten Wetterfeste Kleidung. 
Ich selber werde erst am 17.Januar wieder teilnehmen. Vorher gehts  leider net.


----------



## Kalles (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

neue Pics sind da. 

lg


----------



## Kalles (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi bussi
Kannst gerne kommen, vergiß aber nicht die Kiste die da so ungeöffnet seit März im Wald steht.   (siehe Foto)
Wir fahren auch Samstag den 27.12.08,die Antwort auf einige Anfragen. Die letzte Tour in diesem Jahr, für Genießer u. all die, die den Teutoburger Wald in seiner vielfalt kennenlernen möchten. Abfahrt um 1Uhr58, hier in Hilter, Osn. Str.17.
Wer Beleuchtung besitzt, kann es zur Sicherheit mitbringen, damit wir nicht so einen  Streß machen müssen um pünktlich zurück zu sein - vorm dunkelwerden.
Um Vorurteile auszuschließen- wir machen keine Streß- sondern Spaß Touren, auch für diejenigen jenseits der 40+.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## mxraven (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen hier ein frohes Fest und erholsame Feiertage.
Ich werde versuchen am 27.12. auch mal wieder bei euch mitzufahren.


----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo
Frohes Fest an alle. Bis Samstag dann!
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi
 Das Wetter ist gigantisch. Ich hoffe, das es morgen auch so wird.
Bis dann,Samstag 27.12.2008, 13 Uhr 58,Osnabrücker Str. 17, in Hilter.
Gruß Kalle           www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (26. Dezember 2008)

Licht könnte eventuell nicht schaden.


----------



## Kalles (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo
Ein Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünscht euch Kalle Schriewer


----------



## Kalles (2. Januar 2009)

Moin, ich hoffe ausgeschlafen u. gut drauf. Ein frohes neues wünsch ich euch.
Letzten Samstag waren wir mit 20 Personen, schöne Runde. Fotos kommen noch.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## bicicletta (2. Januar 2009)

hey kalle,

dir auch ein frohes neues jahr!
lg, claudia


----------



## Kalles (2. Januar 2009)

Ganz vergessen, wir fahren auch morgen. Abfahrt wie immer 13Uhr58 
Hilter, Osn. Str.17  Radsport Schriewer
Folgende Testbikes sind momentan vorhanden: Scott Genius 10 in Gr.S  u. in L.
Specialized Stumpi in M u. L- Pitch Gr. M- Enduro Gr. L - Safire Gr. M 
Nicolai Ion DH  Gr. M  
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (4. Januar 2009)

Malzeit
Die Tour gestern war ganz schön anspruchsvoll. Wir sind über den Spannbrink, nach Sentrup runter u. dann zur Georgshütte hoch. Weiter ging es zum Hermannsweg hoch, dann rechts Richtung Bad Iburg Wassertretstelle. Durch die Siedlung Richt. Dörenberg B51, höchster Punkt (Abf. Borgloher Str.). Dann gings zum Musenberg, nicht über die Wiese, sondern gerade aus runter, steil Bergauf u. links dann in einen super schönen Trail rein, bis zum Bach,über den man dann die Treppen hoch in den Musenberg rein fahren konnte. Als wir den geschafft hatten, gings Richt. Hilter, wo wir dann gegen 17 Uhr 30 ankamen, natürlich mit Beleuchtung. Die Tour war nicht ganz ohne, wo auch die gefrorenen Spurrillen zu beitrugen. Schade war nur die Ausfallquote von 25% wegen technischer Defekte.(Freilaufkollaps-Kettenriss-Dämpfer platt)
Nach der Tour, Begeisterung pur, was mich natürlich freut 
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo
Es sieht so aus, als wenn die Radler eine  Winterpause einlegen. Im Forum tut sich nicht viel. Wir sind auf alle Fälle auch Samstag wieder am Start. 14 Uhr, wie immer, Abfahrt von Radsport Schriewer.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Odessit (10. Januar 2009)

Es war eine tolle winterliche Tour mit allem was dazu gehört: 
reichlich Schnee, viele technische Passagen und super Stimmung.
Es hat großen Spaß gemacht 

Gruß und bis zum nächsten Mal

Ilja (Odessit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratty (12. Januar 2009)

Wie viele wart Ihr denn?


----------



## Kalles (12. Januar 2009)

13 Fahrer sind gestartet, ungefähr 300m gefahren u. dann 2km geschoben weil der Schnee zu hoch war. Danach gings schliddernd runter, bis zur Waldchaussee. Die Quälerei hat sich aber mehrfach bezahlt gemacht für die weitere Strecke, die uns über den Musenberg führte. ich kann euch nur eins sagen: Geiles Wetter , geile Fahrer, " Spaß " pur.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
gibt es bald mal wieder neue Fotos? Bin am 27.12. "mitgefahren" (bergauf meist geschoben)
besonders bergab war es recht spaßig. War danach aber doch recht kaputt(Kondition wie schon geschrieben, nur ansatzweise vorhanden).
Gruß
Scott-Bussi


----------



## rigger (13. Januar 2009)

Moin leute!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr im Sommer auch Touren in der Woche macht, wollte im Juni/Juli über Hermannsweg Richtung Externsteine und da wollte ich mal bei euch vorbeischauen.

Gibt es am Hermann empfehlenswerte Gaststätten wo man einkehren oder übernachten kann, für nen günstigen Kurs?


Gruß Nils


----------



## Kalles (14. Januar 2009)

Moin,

hier gibt es ein Nicolai Testbike:

http://www.radsport-schriewer.de/CartArticle.asp?frmOpgID=253&frmIDOffer=2113243624

Bei Interesse einfach anrufen: 05424-39063 oder mich beim biken ansprechen.

LG
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo rigger
Um deine Frage zu beantworten, wir fahren im Sommer auch Mittwochs um 19Uhr. Ein günstiges Hotel , Gaststätte Ellerweg in Hilter Hankenberge, nicht weit von uns. Ansonsten sind auf der Wanderkarte Hermannsweg einige Hotels angegeben, übrigens auch bei uns erhältlich. Top Karte 1:25000.
Es lohnt sich bestimmt auch für eine Samstagsrunde aus Schüttorf zu uns zu kommen.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. Januar 2009)

Hi
Morgen 14Uhr, wie immer, Osn. Str. 17, Radsport- Schriewer.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo
Fotos vom 27.12.08-03.01.09 u. 10.01.09 findet ihr auf #223, im Bericht in Kalles Bikertreff von Phantomias. Auf hier (in blau) klicken.
Heute waren wir mit 8 Mann im Musenberg ein bischen hüpfen. Bilder kommen.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Phantomias (18. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen,

die Bilder von gestern sind online und wie immer in meiner privaten Gallerie zu finden.
War zwar echt eisig, der Boden, dafür war die Abfahrt der Brüller.

Die Bilder vom 3. und 10. Januar 2009 stehen auch online.


----------



## Kalles (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo
Samstag wie immer
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Can07 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Sagt mal wo seid ihr denn letzten Samstag (17.01) hergefahren. Richtig tolle Bilder mit schönen Hüpfern. Wo ist denn das?


----------



## Phantomias (23. Januar 2009)

Waren Richtung Bad Iburg unterwegs. Ich kannte den Trail auch noch net.


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2009)

Moin
Wer den Dreck nicht scheut, kommt heute mittag mit aufs Rad. Treffpunkt, Radsport Schriewer, Osnabrücker Str. 17 in 49176 Hilter.
Testräder: Scott Genius, Scott Ransom, Specialized Stumpjumper, Pitch u. Safire (Women).
Außerdem könnt ihr das SX Trail II bei uns besichtigen u. das neue Epic Marathon Carbon
Bis 14Uhr
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Odessit (24. Januar 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Moin
> Wer den Dreck nicht scheut, kommt heute mittag mit aufs Rad.
> Gruß K.-H.



Es bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig, bin heute dabei.
Gruß Odessit


----------



## Kalles (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo 
Wie immer Fahren wir auch diesen Samstag. 
Testräder stehen wie immer bereit, u. andere Schmankerl sind auch zu sehen.
Einfach mal reinschauen.         www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bis dann, Kalles


----------



## Kalles (31. Januar 2009)

Moin
Bilder von letzten Samstag sind unter Fotos zu sehen, die vom vorletzten Samstag in meinem Post 270 in der privaten Gallerie von Phantomias.
Bis heute mittag, K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (31. Januar 2009)

Tach, 
die Tour war trotz miesem Wetter klasse! Besonders die Strecke mit den Sprüngen.
Evtl. bis heute nachmittag.


----------



## Kalles (1. Februar 2009)

Hi
Gestern waren wir mit 10 Mann, bis auf ein geknicktes Vorderrad, welches vor Ort repariert wurde ist alles top verlaufen. Wir waren mal wieder ein bischen springen.
Bilder folgen.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Ich bin körperlich ein bischen angeschlagen, grippiert könnte man sagen.
Für die Samstagstour muß ich noch jemanden finden, der mich vertritt. Wird schon klappen.
Werde mich bis Samstag noch mal melden.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Die Tour am Samstag wird Maik Hörnschemeyer führen. Wie immer Abfahrt um 14 Uhr, Hilter, Osnabrücker Str.17, Radsport Schriewer. Die Tour wird diesmal nicht so lang ausfallen, zirka 2 Std., weil wir am Sonntag von Porta Westfa. übern Wittekinds Weg nach Bad Essen fahren. Das sind ungef. 55km u. 1450 hm.
Ansonsten wünsch ich euch viel Spaß.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## andy i. (6. Februar 2009)

Hi
Ich freue mich schon, auf die Tour am Sonntag. Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter gut.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Kalles (6. Februar 2009)

Moin
Das Wetter ist im moment etwas wechselhaft, lassen wir uns Ã¼berraschen. So wie heute, wÃ¤re schon geil.
1,2,3 PlÃ¤tze wÃ¤ren noch frei am Sonntag. Kontakt tel. 01753726047.
Ãbrigens gibt es auf der halben Strecke warmes Essen u. GetrÃ¤nke, darum nehmen wir eine StartgebÃ¼hr von 8 â¬.
Zur Zeit stehen noch einige TestrÃ¤der zur VerfÃ¼gung, von Specialized, Scott, Bergamont, Nicolai-Ion , Lapierre.
GruÃ Kalles


----------



## Kalles (8. Februar 2009)

Start ist  um 9 Uhr 15 von der Porta Westfalika.
Bis dann
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Bilder von Sonntag den 08.02.2009 könnt ihr in der Phantomias Web Gallery - Biking finden.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (12. Februar 2009)

Hi
Das Wetter sieht im moment noch ******* aus. Gefahren wird Samstag trotzdem, ich hoffe auf Besserung. 14 Uhr wie immer.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Odessit (14. Februar 2009)

Super Tour, super Wetter, schöne Abfahrten, hat wieder Spaß gemacht!

Gruß
Odessit


----------



## Phantomias (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, es war traumhaft.
Strahlender Sonnenschein und verhältnismäßig viel Schnee.
Wer sich selber davon überzeugen möchte, darf hier mal ein Blick reinwerfen.


----------



## Kalles (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Bei der Schneetour gestern konnten wir ein schönes Panorama erleben. Der Schnee zerrt aber ganz schön an den Kräften u. es wäre auch nicht schade drum, wenn wir endlich mal wieder trockenen Boden unter den Füßen hätten.
Es hat trotzdem wieder Spaß gemacht u. ihr könnt einiges unter Fotos sehen, außerdem auf dem Beitrag von Phantomias.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## 69er (16. Februar 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bei der Schneetour gestern konnten wir ein schönes Panorama erleben. Der Schnee zerrt aber ganz schön an den Kräften u. es wäre auch nicht schade drum, wenn wir endlich mal wieder trockenen Boden unter den Füßen hätten.
> Es hat trotzdem wieder Spaß gemacht u. ihr könnt einiges unter Fotos sehen, außerdem auf dem Beitrag von Phantomias.
> Gruß Kalles


 
... plant Ihr für´s kommende Wochenende auch einen Ausritt?? Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-Sippe (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bin auf der Suche nach Touren in eurem Revier. Wir sind in den NRW Osterferien in Bad Rothenfelde im Urlaub. Wir, das sind 2 Erwachsene und 4 Kids , die seid einem Jahr im Verein CC-Rennen fahren (nur die Kids). Da reichen die von Papa gefunden Trails auf dem Kleinen Berg und am Hermansweg leider nicht mehr aus. Unsere Zwerge sind zwischen 9 und 12 Jahre alt. Gibt es bei euch noch mehr Kids, die fahren? Wir waren letztes Jahr bei der Mini-Olympiade dabei und da waren es leider nicht so viele. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere ein paar Ideen oder Vorschläge. Gruß Alex


----------



## Kalles (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe mich die letzten Tage nicht gemeldet, weil ich auf Schulungen war.
Montag u. Dienstag war eine SBCU (Specialized Rad u. Zubehör) Schulung in Bad Iburg, wo wir dann die Biketests im Teutoburger Wald gemacht haben. Ich habe die Teilnehmer durch einige schöne Trails geführt, wovon auch die Spezialized Mitarbeiter sehr begeistert waren.
Die Anfrage von Ben(69er) Kann ich leider erst heute beantworten. Wir reiten jeden Samstag um 14 Uhr aus. Gestern sind wir die Dorftour gefahren, schöne Trails die viel Fahrtechnik erfordern, optimal um sich zu schulen u. verbessern. Bachdurchquerungen sowie schwierige Wurzelpassagen.
Jetzt zu der Mtb Sippe.
Ich kann euch bestimmt behilflich sein, melden bei mir im Laden od. Tel. 05424-39063.
Vielleicht kann man auch eine gemeinsame Tour machen. Auch auf der Karte kann ich euch schöne Strecken zeigen.
Gruß Kalles
Bilder kommen heute noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (22. Februar 2009)

Die Bilder vom Samstag sind online.


----------



## Kalles (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Hier die Bilder der Schulungsteilnehmer, auf Fotos klicken.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (27. Februar 2009)

Moin
Wer den Dreck nicht scheut, kommt morgen mittag mit aufs Rad. Treffpunkt, Radsport Schriewer, Osnabrücker Str. 17 in 49176 Hilter. Um 14 Uhr Geht es los.
Testräder: Scott Genius, Scott Ransom, Specialized Stumpjumper in Gr. M u. L, Enduro u. Safire (Women), Bergamont Evolve 5.8, Nicolai Ion.
Außerdem könnt ihr das SX Trail II bei uns besichtigen u. das neue Epic Marathon Carbon.
Zm 04.04.2009 organisieren wir (Tiem Radsport Schriewer) ein Frühlingsfest mit vielen Atraktionen. Weitere Infos später.
Bis morgen
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (2. März 2009)

Hallo
Samstag waren wir bis zum Aussichtsturm Dissen.Es waren mal wieder ein paar Sahnestücke dabei, Spaß pur. Zum Abschluß sind wir noch durch den uns versagten Bikepark gefahren, wobei immer wieder Unverständnis aufkommt.
Ansonsten war es eine gelungene Tour.
Bis Samstag dann.
    Gruß K.-H.


----------



## mtbedu (3. März 2009)

*Hallo Kalle,

am 5. April sind wir für 2 Wochen in Galifa. Sehen wir uns?

Grüße,
Eduard*


----------



## Kalles (4. März 2009)

Hi Eduard
Danke für deine Anfrage. Mir wird ein bischen warm ums Herz, wenn ich an euer Heim denke
u. an die super Bikegegend. Top Abfahrten, die mir wenn ich daran denke, jetzt noch in den Knochen sitzen. Ich glaube ich habe kein Felsen, kein Stein u. keine Dorne vergessen.
Ich denke oft daran u. würde gerne kommen, doch ist mein Bikeshop zu dieser Jahreszeit sehr gefragt. Wenn möglich komme ich auf deine Einladung zurück.
Grüß deine Dame, bis dann K.-H.



                                                             Mist


----------



## Kalles (6. März 2009)

Wir haben mal wieder Wetter zum :kotz:en, trotzdem bis morgen 14 Uhr.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## mtbedu (6. März 2009)

Alles klar, Kalle,

ich grüße alle Felsen, Steine und Dornen von Dir...
Ab 05.07. sind wir auch in den Sommerferien dort.
Kannst Du mir sagen,  ab wann KS I950 erhältlich ist und was er kosten wird? Gerne per PM.
Gruß
Eduard


----------



## Can07 (7. März 2009)

Hallo Kalle,

was meinst du, wie lange reitet ihr heute so aus? Würd mitfahren, hab aber später noch nen Termin.


----------



## Odessit (7. März 2009)

Hi, sooo viel Schlamm hatte ich an meinem Bike lange nicht mehr .
Um so mehr Spaß hat die heutige Tour gemacht 
Bin auf die Fotos gespant ...

Viele Grüße aus fernem Telgte

Ilja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (8. März 2009)

Die Bilder vom Ausritt könnt ihr auf Artikel (Beitrag)293 ,auf Phantomias Online (Klicken) sehen. Bilder von 09/03/07.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (11. März 2009)

Das Wetter wird Samstag gut. Wie immer 14Uhr von Radsport Schriewer.
Testräder: Scott Genius, Scott Ransom, Specialized Stumpjumper in Gr. M u. L, Enduro u. Safire (Women), Bergamont Evolve 5.8, Nicolai Ion.
Außerdem könnt ihr das SX Trail II bei uns besichtigen u. das neue Epic Marathon Carbon.
Zm 04.04.2009 organisieren wir (Tiem Radsport Schriewer) ein Frühlingsfest mit vielen Atraktionen. Weitere Infos später.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (13. März 2009)

Wie es aussieht wird das Wetter besser als gut.   Bis morgen dann.

Gruß Kalles    www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## dirk siebrasse (14. März 2009)

Moin Kalle und Gang,

wie ich sehe, fahrt Ihr wirklich bei jedem Wetter...
so wie ich Euch kenne.

Gerne wuerde ich wieder einmal mitfahren und den "alten Mann" am Berg stehen lassen..

In Kalifornien ist es zum biken uebrigens super... was fuer trails....und das Epic rennt wie eine eins....einfach sagenhaft.

Bis dahin einmal und viele Gruesse aus den USA!!

Dirk


----------



## Kalles (14. März 2009)

Hallo
Find ich geil, das Du dich meldest .(u. uns den Mund wässerig machst  )
Bei uns geht es jetzt wettermäßig bergauf u. können den Rockys Parole bieten u. das mit den " Alten " Mann werd ich Dir noch zeigen.
Spaß beiseite . Ich wünsch Dir noch alles Gute da drüben u. verlieb Dich nicht, die *BERGE* hier warten auf Dich.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (15. März 2009)

Hallo
Die Tour gestern hatte 630 Hm u. 25 km. Wir waren mit 21 Mann u. hatten mal wieder viel Spaß auf den Abhängen, wo auch die Downhiller nicht zu kurz kamen.
Bilder könnt ihr auf den Beitrag 293 Phantomias online anklicken.
Bis dann, K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (17. März 2009)

Hallo!
Am 04.04.2009 findet im Zuge unseres Frühlingsfestes außerdem abends eine Bikerparty statt.Natürlich sind alle herzlich eingeladen!
MfG Kalles!


----------



## dumabrain (19. März 2009)

Hallo, 
mir wurde schon von einigen empfohlen die Tour mitzufahren, diesen Samstag möchte ich dann endlich mal mitkommen. 

Wird am Samstag gefahren? 

Schöne Grüße, Dima


----------



## Kalles (19. März 2009)

Malzeit!
Wir fahren Samstag wie gehabt um 14 Uhr. Los geht es von Radsport Schriewer, Osn. Str.17, 49176 Hilter.
Mitfahrbedingungen sind gute Laune u. Helm.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerve77 (19. März 2009)

Hat Samstag bei euch noch die Werkstatt offen? Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mal meine Bremsen gegenchecken könnte. Die klingt einwenig komisch und komme vorher nicht an einem Laden vorbei. Würde entsprechend früher kommen.

Danke


----------



## Kalles (19. März 2009)

Die Werkstatt ist auch Samstags besetzt, bis 13 Uhr. Mußt dich an Max wenden, der kann dir helfen. Bitte nicht zu knapp kommen, wir haben wegen der Messe nicht so viel Zeit.
Ich bin Samstag morgen auf der Freizeitmesse in Bissendorf u. komme erst zum Radfahren wieder.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## chuckr (20. März 2009)

Hallo,
wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe seid ihr ja eine einsteigerfreundliche truppe und ich würd mich freuen, wenn ich morgen mitfahren könnte. 
Gibts bei euch noch andere Leute aus Münster? Ich überlege noch wie ich nach Hilter komme - Zug und Bus sind ziemlich umständlich.
Werd mir wahrscheinlich ein Auto ausleihen, also falls noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht einfach melden.

Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## Kalles (20. März 2009)

Wir haben öfter Mitfahrer aus Münster. Ich sollte generell E-Mail Adressen sammeln, dann könnte man in solchen Fällen auch mal helfen, was über diesem Forum auch möglich ist.
Bis morgen K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (23. März 2009)

Hallo
Kurzbericht von letzten Samstag.
Wir sind mit 12 Mann über den Spannbrink nach Kloster Oesede gefahren. Danach ging es weiter Richtung Borgloh, Ebbendorf,Wellendorf,Weinberg, Hankenberge u. Zurück nach Hilter. Einer der Mitfahrer hat gemerkt, das so eine Tour mit einem neuen SX Trail nicht so einfach zu bewältigen ist, hat aber bis zum Schluß durchgehalten, Hochachtung.
Alles in allem hatten wir mal wieder viel Spaß. Bilder gibt es diesmal nicht, ich hatte keine Speicherkarte mit u. konnte somit den Fehltritt im Bach nicht festhalten.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## mxraven (24. März 2009)

War wirklich nett, und wenn ich mir jetzt das Wetter draußen anschaue, hatten wir ja richtig Glück. Werde jedenfalls versuchen nächsten Samstag wieder mit zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe_H (25. März 2009)

Hallo an alle Bergradfahrer,

war am letzten Samstag mal wieder dabei. Bei dem Wetter war diese Ausfahrt natürlich ne Wucht.  Zum "Bad im Bach" war es mir jedoch noch zu kalt... 

Bis die Tage UweH


----------



## Kalles (26. März 2009)

Resonanz eines Mitfahrers:

Zur Strecke: War sehr überrascht was ihr für Möglichkeiten habt. Sicherlich nicht mit Sauerland oder gar Schwarzwald zu vergleichen aber HM scheint es trail-technisch schon einiges bei euch zu geben. Hin und wieder wünscht man sich schon was längeres in der Abfahrt aber dafür müssen wir halt alle erst einige Autostunden auf uns nehmen.

Hallo
Es gibt auch noch längere Abfahrten in dieser Gegend. Wer mitfährt, kann auch diese nach u. nach kennenlehrnen. Bis Samstag dann.
Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Frühlingserwachen bei Radsport Schriewer am 04.04.2009.
Nähere Angaben unter www.radsport-schriewer.de   oder  http://fruehlingserwachen-hilter.npage.de/

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (28. März 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe schon gedacht, das die Tour heute verregnet. Wie es aussieht bekommen wir doch noch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen.
Bis 14Uhr dann, ab der Osn. Str 17 bei Radsport Schriewer, 49176 Hilter.
Bringt alle noch ein paar Strahlen mit, dann soll es wohl schön werden.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (28. März 2009)

Strahlen hatte wohl keiner im Koffer. Es hat fast die ganze Zeit geregnet. Das Wasser stand u. lief überall, dazu kam der kalte Wind. All das konnte uns die Gute Laune aber nicht verderben. Die Bilder dazu sind gerade im Upload.


----------



## mxraven (29. März 2009)

War sehr interessant unter den Bedingungen!


----------



## mxraven (29. März 2009)

Ach Kalle hätt ich fast vergessen. Findet die Tour diesen Samstag statt, weil Du ja bestimmt dein Frühlingsfest vorbereiten willst?


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2009)

Moin Kalle,

schöne Grüsse aus Bruchhausen-Vilsen! Hoffe die gestrige Tour war erlebnisreich!

Bis morgen bei Euch im Laden wenn ich Euch das 40er bringe!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Kalles (31. März 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo
Ich sage Euch: Geile Veranstaltung am 04.04.2009 bei Radsport Schriewer
--Frühlingserwachen--
Eine Veranstaltung vom Feinsten, mit Programm, hier zu sehen auf http://fruehlingserwachen-hilter.npage.de/

Laßt Euch übrraschen. Abends ab 20 Uhr geht es weiter mit der Bikerparty, wo eine sechsköpfige Band uns den Abend versüßen wird, da rockt das Rad.
Die Tour findet am Samstag auch statt, wie immer 14 Uhr bei www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (2. April 2009)

Hi
 Wegen der Veranstaltung Samstag fahre nicht ich, sondern Maik die Runde mit. Uwe hat sich auch gemeldet u. wenn die Gruppe aufgrund des Wetters zu groß wird können wir sie teilen.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (3. April 2009)

Hallo
Ich sage Euch: Geile Veranstaltung am 04.04.2009 bei Radsport Schriewer
--Frühlingserwachen--
Eine Veranstaltung vom Feinsten, mit Programm, hier zu sehen auf http://fruehlingserwachen-hilter.npage.de/

Laßt Euch übrraschen. Abends ab 20 Uhr geht es weiter mit der Bikerparty, wo eine 

sechsköpfige Band uns den Abend versüßen wird, da rockt das Rad.

Ich habe auch einige Superteile hier stehen,laßt euch überraschen.

Die Tour findet am Samstag auch statt, wie immer 14 Uhr bei www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (4. April 2009)

Hi
Das Event ist beendet, um 20 Uhr startet die Party mit der Liveband C.C Cover Connection.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## ohneworte (5. April 2009)

Moin Kalle,

habt ihr den Schlüssel Nr. 4 wiedergefunden?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## JWausG (7. April 2009)

Moin Kalles!

Fahrt ihr am Samstag?
Komme aus Rheine und fahre normalerweise zwischen Ibbenbüren und Tecklenburg durch den Teuto. Wäre interessant mal eine andere Ecke kennen zu lernen....
Habe auch schon viel gutes über die Gegend um Bad Iburg gehört. Ist von euch aus ja auch nicht ganz so weit.......
Würde mich jedenfalls gerne mal anschließen!


----------



## Kalles (8. April 2009)

Hallo
Wir fahren auch Ostersamstag. Wie immer 14 Uhr von www.radsport-schriewer.de.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (9. April 2009)

Hallo
Vom Frühlingserwachen u. der Samstagstour ein paar nette Bilder http://picasaweb.google.com/kalle.schriewer
Hier könnt ihr verfolgen, wie es aussieht wenn das MTB ein Alleingang macht.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Can07 (10. April 2009)

Sehr toll!! Werd dann Samstag auch ne Runde mitfahren.....


----------



## JWausG (11. April 2009)

Muss leider absagen! Habe ungeplant Besuch bekommen. Also bitte nicht unnötig warten........
Wird aber nachgeholt!!!


----------



## mxraven (11. April 2009)

Ich freu mich schon auf gleich, werd noch schnell den Platten von gestern beheben und mich dann auf den Weg machen. Das Wetter ist ja genial! Gruß an alle, Marko


----------



## MTB-Sippe (11. April 2009)

Hallo an alle die heut mit dabei waren, 
war 'ne echt klasse Tour , bei dem Wetter einfach traumhaft , die Kid's waren echt platt. Sind bis nach Hause auch gut 40 km auf der Uhr gewesen (wir hätten die Anreise besser mit dem Auto statt mit dem Rad gemacht). Wir haben trotzdem richtig viel Spaß gehabt . Auch das auf uns als Anfänger bzw. Kids so klasse Rücksicht genommen wurde finde ich echt gut. Wir sehen uns bestimmt wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chuckr (12. April 2009)

Die Kleinen waren echt gut - starke Leistung - ich war zum zweiten Mal dabei und bin begeistert, wie sich die Berge im Teuto häufen können... Kalle kennt wohl wirklich jeden Quadratmeter und es ist für alle was dabei. Wer powern will, kann und hat dafür mehr Zeit zum Verschnaufen - wer sich gerne mal auf die Mappe legt (hier - ich) kann sich darauf verlassen, dass er auch wieder eingesammelt wird. 
Werd auf jeden Fall bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder mitfahren und bin gespannt was Der Wald noch so zu bieten hat...
Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## Kalles (14. April 2009)

Ab sofort fahren wir auch Mittwochs wieder.
Die Bilder von Samstag sind in meiner neuen Gallerie online (Siehe Signatur)


----------



## Kalles (17. April 2009)

Hallo
Die erste Mittwochsrunde in diesem Jahr führte uns bis kurz vorm Aussichtsturm Dissen.
Das viele Grün u. der Duft im Wald ist schon irre, man kann gar nicht genug davon bekommen. Danke für die schmückenden Worte, an alle, die mir geschrieben haben!
Dann bis morgen 14 Uhr.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (22. April 2009)

Hallo
Nach der Runde heute, die uns (8 Mann) Richtung Noller Schlucht führte, kann ich euch sagen, das man hier im Teuto ganz schön viel Höhenmeter sammeln kann.
Samstag waren wir 16 u. haben die Orientierungsfahrt von 07 bis zur Wassertretstelle Bad Iburg abgefahren. Danach ging es über den Musenberg über schöne Trails durch den Iburger Berg zurück nach Hilter.
Bilder sind auch eingestellt. 

Gruß Kalles                  www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. April 2009)

Hallo,

was für Strecken fahrt ihr denn so? Heftige Dinger mit Drops und Sprüngen oder kann man da auch als Normalsterblicher mit Hardtail überleben?

Habe schon versucht mir eure Fotos anzusehen - aber die Picasa-Webseite hat gerade Ladehemmung :-(


----------



## Kalles (26. April 2009)

Hallo
Wir fahren alles was auf uns zukommt u. wenn auch mal krasse Sachen dazwischen sind, gibt es immer noch den Chickenway. Es sind Touren für Jedermann u. jeder ist willkommen. 
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (30. April 2009)

Hallo
Wir sehen uns Samstag um 14 Uhr, ab Hilter bei Radsport Schriewer.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Die Bilder der gestrigen Samstagsrunde hat mir Frank eingestellt. Hier könnt ihr mal sehen, wie schön der Teuto ist, nur den schönen Beerlauchgeruch konnte ich euch nicht mitbringen.Die Jungens waren alle gut drauf, es hat allen viel Spaß gemacht. Wir haben aber auch keinen Abhang ausgelassen. Luca, der Sohn von Andreas ist gestürzt, weil er zu weit gesprungen ist, hat zum Glück nur Hautabschürfungen davongetragen. Ansonsten ist alles top verlaufen.
Bis dann, K.-H. 
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## timster-Felt (4. Mai 2009)

Hi,

bin auch noch ein Anfänger und würde gerne mal, bei euch mitfahren...
Ich komme aus der nähe, von Bad Rothenfelde.
Habe aber kein sonderlich gutes Bike (Felt Q 620)...kann man damit eure Touren fahren?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Phantomias (4. Mai 2009)

Jeder kann mit seinem Rad bei uns mitfahren.
Wir fahren alles, was uns in den Weg kommt. Für alle Hindernisse gibt es Chickenways oder andere Alternativen.
Schau einfach mal rein und radel ne Runde mit.


----------



## mxraven (5. Mai 2009)

Oder mal ein Testbike unter den Hintern nehmen. Das zeigt einen mal ein paar Unterschiede auf, die man sonst gar nicht so glauben möchte! Gruß Marko


----------



## Phantomias (6. Mai 2009)

Hey Marko,
das Enduro war wohl doch net so schlecht, oder?


----------



## mxraven (6. Mai 2009)

Ist auf jeden Fall, mal in der engeren Auswahl, wenn ich in ein paar Monaten mich nach einen neuem Bergsportgerät umschaue. Gibt es denn schon was neues von meiner Pike? Gruß Marko


----------



## Kalles (8. Mai 2009)

Jungs, guckt nach draußen, "die Sonne scheint".
Was machen wir morgen? Natüüürlich radfahren, nicht um den goldenen Lenker zu erhalten, sondern die schönsten Trails im Teuto besuchen.
Bis morgen 14Uhr. Abfahrt Hilter, Osn. Str. 17, bei Radsport Schriewer.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Uwe_H (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Mountainbiker,

nette Leute (sogar zwei aus dem fernen Bayern !), bestes Wetter,  Kalles speziellen Pfade und das supergeile Genius twenty carbon - was braucht man mehr...

Mehr davon !!!   Gruß Uwe


----------



## Kalles (12. Mai 2009)

Hi,

mit dem: Klick Bike scheint einem glatt die Sonne aus dem A...

Eigentlich komplett ausverkauft, aber wie haben noch eins.

Bis morgen um 18:45 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de

lg
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spurty (15. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Hab mich am Mittwoch das erste Mal auf ne Tour mit Kalle und Co eingelassen und muß sagen, daß ich schwer begeistert war! Hat echt nen riesen Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich leicht den Eindruck hatte, daß man mich verschrecken wollte, weil die sofort im Busch angefangen sind nen Rennen zu fahren.  Abba das kann einen ja nich schocken und ne Fortsetzung gibt's bestimmt auf jeden Fall!
Hat echt Laune gemacht und is auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert! 


Ps. Der Kollege mit dem Starrbike nimmt irgendwelche harten und leistungssteigernden Drogen! 

Schönen Gruß vom Spurty!!


----------



## Kalles (15. Mai 2009)

Hy Spurty
Der Starrbiker ist die Droge, aber Spaß beiseite, denken wir an morgen 14Uhr Abfahrt. Hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter als heute Abend.
Bis bald, Kalles


----------



## Kalles (16. Mai 2009)

Tour morgen
www.wiehen-cross.de
Wir stellen dort aus, alles super organisiert.
Bis dann, Gruß Kalles
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir wieder um 19 Uhr von Radsport Schriewer.
Ich glaube es wird ganz cool.
Also bis dann.
Gruß Kalles www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Uwe_H (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo Mountainbiker,

habe da noch eine nette Tour für euch:

Am Sonntag, den 24. Mai 09 gibts eine knackige MTB- Tour von Oesede nach Lengerich.
Diese Tour (40 km, 850 HM) wird vom Naturpark TerraVita angeboten und ist in Zusammenarbeit mit den Stadtwerken Osnabrück als Rundtour mittels Bus und MTB ausgelegt. Start ist Sonntag, 10:00 Uhr HBf. Oder ihr kommt um 10:20 Uhr nach Oesede. Von dort starten die MTB- Tour.
Mehr Infos und Anmeldung unter Tel: 0541/3572-777 oder
http://www.stadtwerke-osnabrueck.de...kehr-Hafen/FreizeitBus-Teuto_Routenplaner.pdf

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Kalles (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Morgen, klar, wie immer ist die Abfahrt um 14 Uhr in Hilter.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (25. Mai 2009)

Hi
Ich höre gerade Child in Time von Deep Purple auf Radio 21. Die Stimmung jetzt hat ähnlichkeit mit der einer " Schönen "Tour durch den Teuto.
Samstag war die Stimmung mal wieder gigantisch, alle top zufrieden. Wetter u. alles drumrum war einfach spitzenmäßig. Auch die Tour von Terra Vita gestern, geführt von Uwe Hagemann war vom feinsten. Mal wieder neues Terrain kennengelernt.
Bis Mittwoch dann,
Kalles


----------



## Kalles (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Mittwoch waren wir mit 4 Mann, u. weil alle bock hatten, haben wir es uns mal gegeben.
Neue Treils konnten wir auch testen, schon klasse.
Bis Samstag dann wieder um 14 Uhr.
Anna hat übrigens in Winterberg in der Hobbyklasse den ersten Platz belegt, super u. Glückwunsch. Sie hat viel trainiert u. es hat sich ausgezahlt, finde ich echt toll  

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Can07 (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo! War gestern mal wieder ne super Runde zum Musenberg. Auch die Gruppe mit diesmal 19 Mann war echt gut drauf.
Werd mal versuchen Mittwoch mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (31. Mai 2009)

Hi! 
Es hat sich wirklich gelohnt von Lippstadt anzureisen.
Es war eine tolle Tour! 
Kalle, ich sende gerade meine Bilder. Ich hoffe ich zerschieße nicht dein Postfach.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kalles (31. Mai 2009)

> Kalle, ich sende gerade meine Bilder. Ich hoffe ich zerschieße nicht dein Postfach.
> Gruß



Bilder sind angekommen, danke dafür.  Das Postfach hat es ausgehalten.

lg
KALLE


----------



## Kalles (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

die neuesten Bilder sind eingestellt.  

War wie immer cool. 

Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo
Morgen wie immer 14Uhr, ab Hilter, Osn. Str.17
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

im Dirtpark in Hilter findet heute von 15.00 bis 17.00 eine Schulung statt. 

Wo: A33 Abfahrt Hilter Richtung G.- M.-Hütte

Der Dirtpark befindet sich hinter dem Parkplatz der Fa. Höcker-Polytechnik

Jeden Samstag von 15.00 - 17.00 und 
Dienstags von        17.00 - 19.00

finden Schulungen statt. Interessierte, Anfänger und Profis sind willkommen.


----------



## renegade9 (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich fahre überwiegend Freeride und Dh also eher weniger Touren und wollte hier mal fragen ob sich jemand findet der mal lust auf ne nette runde hat! Leider sind meine beiden mitfahrer mit denen ich sonst unterwegs bin wegen schwerer verletzungen für längere Zeit außer gefecht gesetzt!

Mfg Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo
Auf den unseren Touren nehmen wir alles mit, was Spaß macht. Um Spaß zu haben, müssen wir natürlich auch hoch. Das jedoch wage ich zu bezweifeln, das es mit deinem Bike geht. Fahr einfach mal mit uns mit, dann zeigen wir dir was geht. Wenn kein geeignetes Bike zur Verfügung steht, kannst du von mir ein Tester haben. Ich selber fahre ein Ransom, wo fast alles mit möglich ist. Ich habe auch ein Enduro als Testrad.
Mußt bei Bedarf aber deine Größe u. Gewicht angeben, es soll ja auch passen.

Wir waren Samstag mit 23 Mann unterwegs. Für die Anfänger haben wir die Tour glaube ich ein bischen übertrieben. Es waren zwar nur 27 km, dafür aber fast 900 hm. Zum Schluß, in Hilter waren die Teilnehmer aber überwiegend gut zufrieden, wir hatten ja auch ganz gut was geschafft. Bilder werde ich Montag einstellen.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## timster-Felt (10. Juni 2009)

Hi,

fahrt Ihr Heute ?
Wenn ja, wäre ich gern dabei.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Kalles (14. Juni 2009)

Moin,
Wir waren mit 13 Mann Richtung Noller Schlucht-Aussichtsturm übern Hermannsweg zurück.
War ne nette Runde. Alle gut drauf.
Die Bilder werden Montag reingestellt. Unter anderem auch die ich Abends im Dirtpark Hilter gemacht habe. Schöne Sprünge von: Max, Phillip, Nico, Manu, Stefan und Felix
Gruß Kalles


----------



## DerBergschreck (15. Juni 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Die Bilder werden Montag reingestellt.



Oh Mist, da sind dann bestimmt auch die dabei, wo wir schieben...

Gruss aus Bielefeld


----------



## Mr.TJ (18. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen!

Ich bin der TJ und seit Juni wohne ich jetzt in Wallenhorst - Rulle!
Ich habe gehört das ihr Samstags immer Touren macht!?! Gerne würde ich mich dort mal snschließen um zu schauen was noch in meinen Beinen steckt! ich fange jetzt erst wieder mit dem Biken an und alleine ist das ja immer so eine Sache. Gehört habe ich das es hier am Piesberg gut zum biken ist, im Teuteburger Wald, Musenberg in GM-Hütte!!! Gibt es denn hier auch schon Bikerparks? Hier scheint die Resonanz sehr gut zu sein! 
Würde mich freuen wenn sich eventuell mal jemand bei mir meldet!!

Bis dahin und vielleicht mal zusammen auf Tour!

Greetz

TJ


----------



## Kalles (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo
Du kannst morgen ja mal mitfahren,wirst schon sehen, macht bock.
Bilder der letzten Touren sind eingestellt.
Die Resonanzen der Touren bislang waren super, sowas freut ein natürlich. Dabei hilft der Teutoburger Wald, der, wenn man ihn kennt, einiges zu bieten hat. Dazu kommen natürlich die sehr toleranten Mitfahrer, die auch langsamere Fahrer, die noch nicht so gut drauf sind, akzeptieren. Alles in allem ist es immer eine sehr gesellige Runde.
Macht einfach Spaß, auch morgen wieder um 14 Uhr. Abfahrt ab Radsport Schriewer.
Bis morgen dann, Gruß K.-H.
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Can07 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich würd auch gern mitfahren


----------



## Kalles (19. Juni 2009)

> Ich würd auch gern mitfahren



Dann bist morgen natürlich herzlich willkommen 

lg Kalle


----------



## Can07 (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Kalle!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch noch von mir. Alles Gute!!

Viel Spaß bei der Tour heute nachmittag.

Gruß
Nino


----------



## Mr.TJ (21. Juni 2009)

Schade, am Samstag konnte ich leider nicht! Aber wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit einen Samstag frei haben werde, bin ich natürlich dabei!

Sonst wird man sich bestimmt vorher mal bei radsport-schriewer sehen!!



MFG    TJ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo
Danke an alle für die Glückwünsche.
Die Tour Samstag war spitze. Nachträglich das Weizen schmeckte auch sehr gut.
Wer Lust hat kann morgen um 19 Uhr dabei sein, wie immer ab Hilter Osn Str.17.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## carbonfid (23. Juni 2009)

hi,
war ne super tour am samstag.
kurz und knackig.
schon recht hart für meine verhältnisse
gibts schon irgendwo fotos der tour?
gruss


----------



## Kalles (23. Juni 2009)

<Wenn Frank gut drauf ist, wo ich mal von ausgehe, kommen die Bilder noch heute Abend.
Kalles


----------



## Kalles (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo
Die Bilder von gestern sind schon drin.
Wir waren mit 15 Mann Richtung Aussichtsturm Dissen. Bis Samstag dann.
Gruß Kalles

www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (28. Juni 2009)

Hi
Bilder von gestern kommen morgen. Wir sind die Dorftour gefahren, die einige schöne Schwierigkeitsgrade beinhaltet. Wir haben festgestellt, das solche Strecken noch viel Übung erfordern. So wie es aussah, hatten sie aber alle Spaß auf der Tour. Zwei drei mal mußten welche unfreiwillig das Rad verlassen, dann kam noch dazu, das einer in ein Wespennest getreten war, beim wegtragen eines dicken Astes. Die darauffolgenden Szenen muß ich wohl nicht weiter erklären. Dem einen sein Freud, dem anderen sein Leid 
. Am letzten etwas längerem Abhang war Andreas hinter mir am quieken. Unten angekommen zog er erst mal seine Hose runter u. versuchte ein stechwütiges Vieh aus seiner Hose zu beseitigen. Alles in allem eine lustige Fahrt.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (29. Juni 2009)

Bilder sind eingestellt.
Kalles
www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (1. Juli 2009)

Wir sind gerade wiedergekommen, 7 Mann, alle gesund u. gut drauf. Die Dorftour hatten wir uns heute vorgenommen u. die neuen waren begeistert von der vielfalt unserer Gegend.Bilder kommen noch.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

die neuesten Bilder sind eingestellt. 

Es sind auch Bilder vom Dirtpark dabei, cool was die Jungs so können.


www.radsport-schriewer.de



lg
Kalles


----------



## Kalles (2. Juli 2009)

Mehr Infos über den Dirtpark gibt es hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Can07 (3. Juli 2009)




----------



## Kalles (3. Juli 2009)

Morgen wie immer um 14 Uhr.
Gruß


----------



## Daniel Schumach (3. Juli 2009)

moin!

wo ist den hilter? in welchem kreis?
hättet ihr noch platz in eurer biker gruppe, für nen hardtail fahrer?


----------



## Kalles (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Hilter liegt 20km südlich von Osnabrück, ungefähr 30km von dir. Richt. Borgholzhausen, A33, Abfahrt Hilter u. dann bist du bei uns.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Phantomias (5. Juli 2009)

Am Freitag die Tour war echt der Hammer. 
Auf den Weg in die Noller Schlucht hatte mein Bekannter einen Wildunfall. Er kollidierte mit einem bräunlich getarnten Vogel, welcher ihm die Sicht nahm und somit zum verhängnis wurde. 
Bis auf ein paar Schürfwunden ist alles gut. Angekommen am Aussichtsturm Dissen kam ein etwa 20 Minütiger Platzregen runter was sich danach in einem schönen Gewitter über Nolle festgesetzt hatte. Wege wurden zu kleinen Bächen. Der Geruch von Wald lag in der Luft.Ich kann nur sagen - Natur pur. 
Ich selber habe so etwas noch nie im Wald miterlebt. Optisch wars ne glatte eins für Mutter Natur. 

Bis Mittwoch dann bei Kalles Tour.


----------



## Kalles (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

die Bilder von Samstag sind drin.

lg
Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Odessit (6. Juli 2009)

Sehr schöne Tour gewesen! Wie immer 

Gruß
Ilja


----------



## rigger (7. Juli 2009)

@Kalle bin heile in Bielefeld angekommen nach 60 km und 1500 hm.

Die neuen Handschuhe sind wirklich erste sahne, danke nochmal.
Hast echt nen super laden in hilter!!!  

Gruß Nils


----------



## Kalles (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo rigger,
danke für die Lorbeeren. Wenn du Zeit hast, zeig ich dir noch schönere Trails.
Samstag 14 Uhr von Radsport Schriewer, Osn.Str.17, 49176 Hilter.
Man sieht sich, Gruß Kalles


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. Juli 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hilter liegt 20km südlich von Osnabrück, ungefähr 30km von dir. Richt. Borgholzhausen, A33, Abfahrt Hilter u. dann bist du bei uns.
> Gruß Kalles



Denkt auch mal an die armen Rennradfahrer auf der Straße, deren Hobby ihr mit unnötigem Autofahren vermiest. Von Borgholzhausen nach Hilter fährt auch ne Bahn - und die ist genau 12 Minuten vor dem Start des Biketreffs am Bahnhof Hilter - paßt doch perfekt


----------



## Mr.TJ (11. Juli 2009)

HI!
Kommt eigentlich jemand aud der richtung Wallenhorst/Rulle/Haste? Wenn ja, dann bitte melden! Mich würde gerne mal interessieren wie ihr Sa. nach Hilter kommt. Wenn ich mit dem Bike fahren müsste, bräuchte ich eine Sauerstoffzelt . 

MFG  TJ


----------



## Kalles (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Mitfahrgelegenheiten werden sich bestimmt mit der Zeit ergben. Mitfahrer kommen aus allen Richtungen.
Mittwoch um 19 Uhr fahren wir wieder. Bilder von Samstag kommen morgen.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (14. Juli 2009)

Die Bilder sind jetzt drin, auch ein paar kleine Video.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Die Tourführung jetzt Samstag um 14 Uhr von Radsport Schriewer macht Jürgen u. Frank. So wie ich gehört habe, wollen sie zum Beutling.
Gestern sind wir über die Dörfer gefahren. 
Ich bin bis Dienstag in der Schweiz, Vorstellung  Specialized Programm 2010 u. ein wenig radfahren. Neuigkeiten gibt es dann ab Mittwoch.
Bilder von gestern kommen gleich.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Wild_Kroete (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin leider für die nächsten 10 Tage ausser Gefecht. Antibiotika sind schuld. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und bestes Wetter. 

Gute Besserung noch an unseren mittwöchigen Sturzkandidaten.


----------



## Kalles (18. Juli 2009)

18 Mann sind heute am Start Richt. Beutling. Das Wetter droht immer, bislang ging es noch gut u. wir hoffen, das es so bleibt. Bis Mittwoch dann.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Can07 (20. Juli 2009)

Oh, Mann... Jetzt ist das Bike endlich wieder fertig und ich bekomm ne Zahnwurzelentzündung. Wird nächsten Samstag also wieder nix... aber euch viel Spass... vielleicht schaff ich es Mittwoch.
Gruß an ALLE


----------



## Kalles (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Wie ihr wißt, bin ich in der Schweiz Bikepark Lenzerheide. Schon ne super Nr. kann ich euch sagen. Für das Specialized Dealer Event hat man mehrere Touren ausgewiesen. Man kann hier Strecken fahren, das ist der Traum vieler Biker. Es ist aber gut, wenn man ein wenig Gefühl fürs Radeln mitbringt, was ich ab heute bei mir in Frage stelle, weil ich mich 3 mal abgelegt u. ein Vorderrad geschrottet habe. Wir waren mit dem Lift ganz oben auf dem Gipfel, wo noch Schnee liegt, den wir schiebender weise überqeren mußten. Ich kann euch nur sagen, dann ging es AB. So eine schwierige Strecke bin ich nicht mal in Catagena gefahren. Wir sind von 2500 m runter, über Geröll, Findlinge u. was es sonst noch alles gibt, unbeschreiblich. Bilder folgen Mittwoch. Mein rechter Oberschenkel wäre fast geplatzt vor Anstrengung, meine Hände haben sich verkrampft, der Geruch von überhitzten Bremsen lag in der Luft. Ich kann euch nur sagen, Erlebnis pur. Urlaub hier wäre schon ne dolle Sache.

Gruß K.-H.          www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## bicicletta (20. Juli 2009)

..whow, hört sich super an!
viel spaß weiterhin und tu dir nix 

liebe grüße aus der heimat!
claudia


----------



## Kalles (24. Juli 2009)

Hi Claudia, komm doch mal wieder mit, dann erzähl ich dir was aus der Lenzerheide.
Morgen wie immer um 14 Uhr.

Gruß K.-H.      www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## bicicletta (25. Juli 2009)

Hi Kalle,

das mache ich gerne, hat ja immer viel Spaß gemacht!
Heute klappts leider nicht- vielleicht nächsten Samstag?
Euch viel Spaß heute- und nicht so viel Regen....

Liebe Grüße, Claudia



Kalles schrieb:


> Hi Claudia, komm doch mal wieder mit, dann erzähl ich dir was aus der Lenzerheide.
> Morgen wie immer um 14 Uhr.
> 
> Gruß K.-H.      www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Heute 19 Uhr wie immer.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (31. Juli 2009)

hi
Morgen 14 Uhr. Start bei Radsport Schriewer, Osn. Str.17, 49176 Hilter. Freier MTB Treff ,für alle die mit Begeisterung radfahren oder es testen wollen.
Testbikes stehen zur Verfügung, auch ein Damen MTB. Bei dem Wetter morgen wird es bestimmt eine schöne Runde.
Mittwoch waren wir mit neun Mann u. eine Frau unterwegs, dazu kommen noch einige Vespen, die uns kurzzeitig begleitet haben. War ne Super Tour, hat viel spaß gemacht.
Bis morgen dann
Gruß Kalles
PS:Wir haben zur Zeit Kanadier zu Besuch!!!!!  Norco Testräder stehen zum Testride zur Verfügung. Kommen, fahren, staunen und den Busch rocken! Lass krachen.......


----------



## Kalles (2. August 2009)

Hallo
Wie vorausgesagt hatten wir gestern super Wetter. 2 Frauen u.13 Männer waren am Start. 
Die Dorftour nördlich von Hilter, diesmal knapp 30km, genannt auch Techniktour war mal wieder dran. Diesmal wurde an schwierigen Passagen viel geschoben, darum öfter kommen zum Trainieren. Die Bilder u. Kurzfilme kommen noch. Die Resonanz war sehr positiv, danke.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (3. August 2009)

Hi
Bilder sind drauf. Kurzfilme kommen noch.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (4. August 2009)

Hi
Morgen wird es brüllend heiß, können wohl in Badehose fahren, sieht bestimmt gut aus.
Kurz vor 19Uhr ab www.radsport-schriewer.de.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (7. August 2009)

Hi, Morgen wie gehabt um 14 Uhr ab www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß


----------



## Kalles (8. August 2009)

Hallo
Die Norco Testräder sind noch hier. Es sind DH u. Tourenbikes,
 2010ner Modelle u. sind nicht unbegrenzt hier.
Bock? Dann man los.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (10. August 2009)

Samstag hatten wir im Bezug auf das Wetter 6 Richtige, es fing an zu Regnen als wir auf den Rädern saßen u. hörte auf, als die Räder abgespritzt waren. Danach schien die Sonne.
Schön war es trotzdem. Einige haben Probleme mit den Frauen bekommen, weil zu viel Dreck angeschlürt wurde, aber auch das biegen wir wieder hin. Für Mittwoch habe ich besseres Wetter bestellt.
Karl-Heinz


----------



## Can07 (14. August 2009)

So, freu mich schon auf morgen. Hoffe auf ne tolle Runde, was mit Kalle aber kein Problem sein wird.


----------



## w650 (15. August 2009)

Hallo Kalle, für mich, der heute zum ersten mal dabei war,eine super Tour. 
Für diejenigen, die nicht mitfahren konnten hier mal eine kurze Beschreibung. Start in Hilter bei schönstem warmen Sommerwetter in den schattigen Freeden über schöne Trails nach Bad Iburg. Es wurde in regelmäßigen Abständen gewartet und damit der bunt zusammengewürfelten Truppe Rechnung getragen. Es waren insgesamt 20 Fahrer und 1 Fahrerin und vom Hardtail übers Fully bis zum Downhillpanzer alles vertreten. Zwischendurch kamen von Kalle immer Hinweise zur Fahrtechnik und Route,damit sich für die einzelnen Streckenabschnitte Gruppen bilden konnten. Dieses hat den Vorteil,dass alle gleichermaßen auf ihre Kosten kamen und das Potenzial ihres Rades austesten konnten. Weiter ging es zum Aussichtsturm auf dem Dörenberg und dann kam für alle der wohl spektakulärste Punkt der Strecke: die Abfahrt über den Zickzackweg. Hier gab es eine schöne Vorführung der Downhiller und Tips und Tricks für die Anderen. Von dort traten wir den Heimweg über die Iburger City über den kleinen und den großen Freeden zurück nach Hilter an. Da Kalle sehr viele Testbikes zur Verfügung gestellt hat, entwickelte sich während der Fahrt und besonders in den Pausen eine lebhafte Diskussion über die einzelnen Räder. Besser geht es nicht! Lob auf der ganzen Linie.
Gruß aus Bad Iburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madglobal (16. August 2009)

Moin,

kann w650 nur bestätigen war ein Riesen-Spaß, heute schmerzen meine Beine dann docj etwas,die Anstiege waren schöööön lang! 
DANKE nochmal an Kalle, prima Streckenwahl, hätte ich selbst nie gefunden....

Werde demnächst wieder dabei sein.

Schönen Sonntag.

Martin


----------



## Kalles (17. August 2009)

Danke für die Lorbeeren u. ein dank an alle Mitfahrer. Ihr seid schuld, das ich son bock auf diese Touren habe u. treibt mich immer wieder an was neues zu testen u. andere Zusammenstellungen der Touren ausdenke, meistens während der Tour, um dem Profil der Mitfahrer gerecht zu werden. Es macht einfach Spaß.
Bis Mittwoch dann, kurz vor 19Uhr!!!!!!
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, vorsichtshalber Beleuchtung einzupacken. Was denkt ihr?

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Phantomias (19. August 2009)

Also ich muss schon mal sagen, die Tour war spitze.
Bis Kalle dann der Meinung war, er müsse sich mit einem Stein anlegen.
Leider hat er dabei den kürzeren gezogen. Seine Tochter und ich haben ihn in Krankenhaus begleitet, wo er entsprechend untersucht wurde.
Dabei muss ich sagen, das die Ärzte sich dazu entschlossen, ihn über Nacht auf die Intensiv zur Beobachtung zu verlegen.
ABER, es geht ihm soweit gut!Was er im einzelnen hat, wird er Euch erzählen, wenn er wieder da ist 

Viele Grüße


----------



## rigger (20. August 2009)

Alles Gute an Kalle!!


----------



## Kalles (21. August 2009)

Hallo,

die Tour Morgen findet wie gewohnt statt. Da Kalle noch ein bißchen mit seinen angeknacksten Rippen kämpft macht Uwe die Tour. 

Gleiche Zeit: 14.00 gleicher Ort: www.radsport-schriewer.de
LG
Silke


----------



## andy i. (22. August 2009)

Alles Gute Kalle. Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine,denn ich will Dich bald wieder im Downhill jagen ;-)
 Gruß und gute Besserung Andreas


----------



## homes (22. August 2009)

Hallo Kalle,
ich bin der Kollege, dem Du vor zwei Wochen auf einem Samstag morgen mal kurz den Dämpfer am Scott MC10 eingestellt hast. 

Wir (www.funbiker-everswinkel.de) würden gerne am 29.08.09 mit 6 Leuten um 14 Uhr mit Dir in Hilter fahren. Wie Du gesagt hast, werden wir auch jede Menge Taschentücher dabei haben, um uns die Freudentränen wg. der geilen Trails aus dem Gesicht zu wischen. Wir freuen uns schon darauf.
Gruß
Der BikerGott alias Olaf Homann


----------



## madglobal (22. August 2009)

Mannomann, da hört und liest man ja Sachen...

Gute Genesung Kalle!!!

martin


----------



## Can07 (22. August 2009)

Hallo!

So, war ne echt klasse "Runde" heute. ca.40km mit 1000 HM ! Hat echt Spaß gemacht, wenn´s auch manchmal etwas schmerzte. Es war auch ne super Stimmung in der Truppe! TOP!
Diesmal hab ich sogar zweifache Canyon Unterstützung bekommen!

Vielen Dank an den Uwe und gute Besserung an Kalle!!


----------



## criscross (23. August 2009)

Hi
war gestern ne schöne, wenn auch recht Sportliche Tour Richtung Luisenturm ,da der Ersatzguide wohl eher aus dem Lager der Marathon-XC Racer kommt. Hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.Waren schöne Downhills dabei die nicht zu überschätzen sind! Leider hat dabei ein Fahrer erstmal ne Erdprobe genommen,zum Glück nur die Schulter geprellt ( hoffe ich ).

Hey Kalle, hoffentlich bis Du bald wieder Fit, alles Gute .

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (23. August 2009)

Moin,

Ich glaube die Marathonrunde gestern gehörte zum Trainingsprogramm von Teutotour und Wadenkneifer ??????????
Mann muss auch mal beissen können 
Hat spass gemacht,und alle waren gut drauf. Besten Dank an Uwe!
Nach ein paar Weizenbier (alkoholfrei) war bei mir die Welt wieder in Ordnung 
Der Biker,der gestern unsanft abgestiegen ist,hat sich hoffentlich nich was kaputtgebrochen und ist bald wieder dabei!
Ach ja.......- Ich glaub die Canyon's werden langsam zur "EPIDEMIE" !?

Und Du Kalle musst Geduld haben - Rippen kaputt dauert und tut weeeeeeh - Gute Besserung und Kopf hoch 

Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Can07 (23. August 2009)




----------



## madglobal (23. August 2009)

Moin,

ich dachte am Samstagmorgen, "...da machste am Nachmittag nen kleinen Ausflug nach Hilter" und kam nach 4 Stunden Fix und Foxi heim. 

Danke, dass Uwe den Heimweg dann doch irgendwann angesteuert hat, auch wenn ich mir am Luisenturm unter "leichtem Heimweg" noch ne andere Illusion hatte... 

War spaßig! 

Schönen Sonntag!

Martin


----------



## Uwe_H (24. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Bergradfahrer!

War eine wirklich schöne Tour mit Euch am Samstag !!!
Danke für Eure netten Beiträge!!!

Ich hoffe, dass die Schulter unseres gestürzten Mitradlers wieder fit ist.

Da ihr ja nun alle fit für größere Aufgaben seit: Wie sehen uns am kommenden Samstag....
Neeee, war jetzt ein Scherz!!! Samstags muß wer anders führen. 
Dann gibts wahrscheinlich wieder mehr spektakuläre Downhills und knifflige Abfahrten...

Touren- MTBler können am 5.9. (Samstag, 10:00 Uhr ab Dissen) wieder auf ihre Kosten kommen. Für den Naturpark TERRA.VITA führt ein Guide (aus dem Lager der Marathon-XC Racer) eine Strecke (gute 40 km / 1000 HM...) zwischen Hankenberge und Luisenturm.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## madglobal (25. August 2009)

moin,

bin wieder fit...

Fährt jemand am Mittwochabend? Wetter scheint ja gut zu werden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Kalles (25. August 2009)

Hallo, lebe wieder.
Ich bin noch im Krankenhaus, Aussicht auf Entlassung jetzt Freitag, habe aber noch ne länger Pause angeordnet bekommen.
Es geht trotzdem weiter, auch morgen wird gefahren.
Wie immer kurz "vor" 19Uhr.
Ich bedanke mich bei allen u. besonders bei denen, die mir helfen, das die Touren auch bei meinem Ausfall weiter stattfinden können. Dazu kann sich gerne jeder melden, weil es bei mir noch ein paar Wochen dauert.
Gruß an alle, K.-H.


----------



## -Hansi- (26. August 2009)

Moin Biker,

Bin auch noch bis Samstag krankgeschrieben ( entzündetes Auge ).   Werde dann Sonntagmorgen wieder in den Sattel steigen. Fahre mit dem Zug nach Hörstel und über die Hermannshöhen zurück nach B.-Iburg. km:45 - hm:850. "Frühschoppen" Marktplatz-Tecklenburg.  B.-Iburg ca. 12:30. Wer Bock hat fährt mit  
Bahnhof Melle: Abfahrt 07:58 - Wissingen 08:06 - Osnabrück 08:12.

Na dann viel Spass auf den Trails !!

Servus Ade,  Jürgen


----------



## Kalles (26. August 2009)

Du kannst mir den Mund ganz schön wässerig machen, aber coole Idee.
Ich wäre dabei gewesen. Wer bock hat, kann sich hier melden.
Bei uns in Hilter haben wir schon 2010ner Modelle von Specialized, darunter das neue Enduro u. den Stumpjumper. Meiner Meinung nach die besten Geräte in seiner Katagorie, die es auf dem Markt gibt.
Ich werde sie auch beide als Testräder bekommen u. das Epic.
Die übriggebliebenen 2009er Modelle werden wir jetzt abverkaufen, interesse????

Gruß Kalles             www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Phantomias (26. August 2009)

Eine schöne kleine Feierabendrunde war das heute 
Alle hatten ihren Spaß, Holger war bergauf nicht zu bremsen.

Bis Samstag dann.

Grüße und Gute Besserung an Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (27. August 2009)

Hallo
Wie ihr seht habe ich etwas Zeit, ich muß mich bewegen u. Andreas muß noch etwas üben, damit er mich demnächst wieder jagen kann.
Ich wollte euch noch auf das nächste Event hinweisen, die Teuto Tour Bad Iburg am 06.09.2009. Letztes Jahr 630 Teilnehmer, schon bald nicht mehr zu toppen.
Bei der Teilnehmerzahl noch sehr gut organisiert.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns dort.
Übrigens komme ich morgen raus aus dem Krankenhaus, damit kann ich euch Samstag zum Start begrüßen. Mitfahren leider noch nicht. 

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (27. August 2009)

Moin
Ich werde am Sonntag den 06.09.09 Testbikes mitnehmen nach Bad Iburg. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, aber kein Bike hat
, oder mal ein anderes fahren möchte, kann sich bei mir melden.
Es stehen mehrere Bikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre zur Verfügung. Perso mitbringen.
Meine Nr. 01753726047 oder 05424 39063 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalles


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. August 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo, lebe wieder.
> Ich bin noch im Krankenhaus, Aussicht auf Entlassung jetzt Freitag, habe aber noch ne länger Pause angeordnet bekommen.



Sei getröstet: ich bin auch ausser Gefecht - habe mir den rechten Fuss gebrochen.
Laufe jetzt schon 5 Wochen mit Krücken und Gipsschuh herum. Mit dem Stadtrad kann ich schon etwas fahren, aber Gelände kann noch ein paar Wochen dauern...


----------



## derearl (28. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich war am letzten Samstag (22.08) das erste mal mit auf Tour und es hat mir echt gut gefallen. Wird also sicher nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein!

Während der Tour hat auch jemand an verschiedenen Stellen ein bisschen mit der Videokamera aufgenommen. Ich wollte mal fragen ob das Material vielleicht schon irgendwo verfügbar ist. 

Gruß Earl


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2009)

Hallo
Earl, Jürgen kommt morgen vorbei u. bringt eine DVD mit.
Die Führung wird morgen Christian Jakob übernehmen.

Ich werde am Sonntag den 06.09.09 Testbikes mitnehmen nach Bad Iburg. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, aber kein Bike hat
, oder mal ein anderes fahren möchte, kann sich bei mir melden.
Es stehen mehrere Bikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre zur Verfügung. Perso mitbringen.
Meine Nr. 01753726047 oder 05424 39063 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bis morgen dann. Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2009)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Sei getröstet: ich bin auch ausser Gefecht - habe mir den rechten Fuss gebrochen.
> Laufe jetzt schon 5 Wochen mit Krücken und Gipsschuh herum. Mit dem Stadtrad kann ich schon etwas fahren, aber Gelände kann noch ein paar Wochen dauern...



Hi, bei mir auch. Ich kann nur hoffen, das es nicht noch Komplikationen gibt.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (30. August 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe von den Samstagfahrern noch nichts gehört, darum werde ich erstmorgen berichten können.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## w650 (30. August 2009)

Hallo, ich habe heute die Saison vorzeitig beendet indem ich mir einen Zeh gebrochen habe. Viel Spaß bei der Teutotour.


----------



## boing (31. August 2009)

Was ist denn hier los? Voll das Lazarett rund um Osnabrück, haben wir derzeit eine Epidemie?

Da will ich mich mal auch nicht zurückhalten: Weber B-Fraktur des rechten Aussenknöchels beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg zugezogen - Saison zu Ende :-(


----------



## Wild_Kroete (31. August 2009)

Wir sollten das hier nicht zu einer Verletztenliste verkommen lassen. Gut, dass ich immer so vorsichtig und vorrausschauend fahre  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja Samstag.


----------



## -Hansi- (31. August 2009)

Moin Biker,

hier mal ne gute Nachricht:
*KEINE VERLETZTEN* gestern bei der Tour Hörstel - B.Iburg.
Waren ganz entspannt mit 5 Leuten unterwegs und haben das gute Wetter und den lecker Kuchen genossen !
Mit Extrarunde und Hometrail kamen alle auf ca. hm:1000 und km:70.
Hat spass gemacht, denn alle waren gut drauf !
Sind auch'n "paar" Bilder im Album. 
Werd ich sicher noch mal wiederholen, aber erst Teutotour und Wadenkneifer.

See you later 

Jürgen


----------



## Kalles (31. August 2009)

Hattest du nicht was von 40km gesagt? Ist ja gut, das ich nicht mitgefahren bin. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Can07 (31. August 2009)

Hast ja ein "paar" schöne Fotos gemacht von der Hörstel-Gruppe. Hat auch echt Spaß gemacht, war toll. Zudem auch eine perfekte Vorbereitung für die Teutotour.
Sehen uns dann am 6. am Kurhaus.


----------



## Phantomias (31. August 2009)

Für Mittwoch wäre evtl. etwas Licht angesagt. Es wird ja doch schon langsam früher dunkel.


----------



## Wild_Kroete (2. September 2009)

Habe mein Rad gestern erfolgreich bei Kalle abgegeben um meine Totem wieder gesund zu machen. Wenn alles klappt, bin ich Samstag wieder dabei. Ist schon klar, wer die Tour führt?


----------



## Kalles (4. September 2009)

Hallo
Daniel u. Frank macht die Führung morgen. Abfahrt wie immer 14Uhr von Rad Sport Schriewer.
Sonntag bei der Teutotour bin ich anwesend u. habe Testräder mit, unter anderem auch 2010ner Modelle 
Ich habe schon einige Meldungen u. hoffe auch den kurzentschlossenen helfen zu können.

Bis dann, Gruß K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (4. September 2009)

w650 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe heute die Saison vorzeitig beendet indem ich mir einen Zeh gebrochen habe. Viel Spaß bei der Teutotour.



Wieso kann man denn mit gebrochenem Zeh nicht Radfahren? Radschuhe haben doch eine sehr harte Sohle, wodurch die Abrollbewegung des Fußes verhindert wird. Ich bin mit einem Spezialschuh 2 Wochen nach meinem Bruch des 3. rechten Mittelfussknochens schon wieder etwas Rad gefahren.


----------



## Kalles (4. September 2009)

Wenn`s der dicke Eumel ist, wird es wohl ein bischen schwierig. In meiner Situation würde ich den gebrochenen Zeh vorziehen u. einen Weg finden um auf`s Rad zu kommen. Trotzdem wünsch ich dir eine gute schnelle Genesung. 
Ich freu mich schon auf Sonntag, auf gutes Wetter u. eine rege Beteiligung bei der Teutotour in Bad Iburg, wo ich nur auf dem Parkplatz stehen darf .
Aber OK ich tu für die Radfahrszene was ich kann.
Noch ein Riesenschmankerl für euch, Rabatt-Rabatt-Rabatt.
10-20% auf Bikes, 20% auf Bekleidung u. 15% auf Zubehör im September 09.
Testbikes, einschließlich 09er werden auch abverkauft, die 2010ner sind im Anmarsch.

Bis dann, Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (5. September 2009)

Bei den Regenschauern waren heute Mittag nur 4 Mann am Start. So wie es aussieht hat sich das Kommen gelohnt. Als sie hier den Parkplatz verließen schien die Sonne u. scheint immer noch. Immer an das Gute glauben!
Wenn ich schon mal hier bin, kann ich euch auch berichten, das meine Frau von der Eurobike nur für morgen 3Tester mitgebracht hat, die ich Montag für andere Termine wieder wegschicken muß. Alles 2010er Modelle, S-Works Stumpi, Epic u. Das neue Enduro, beide in Carbonversion.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns auf der Teuto Tour.

Gruß Kalles
________


----------



## w650 (5. September 2009)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wieso kann man denn mit gebrochenem Zeh nicht Radfahren? Radschuhe haben doch eine sehr harte Sohle, wodurch die Abrollbewegung des Fußes verhindert wird. Ich bin mit einem Spezialschuh 2 Wochen nach meinem Bruch des 3. rechten Mittelfussknochens schon wieder etwas Rad gefahren.


 
Du bist ja ein Fachmann.....wenn der Zeh doppel so dick geschwollen ist wie normal kommste gar nicht in den Schuh. Abgesehen von der Größe des erforderlichen Schuhes ist ein Kontakt des Zeh mit der Schuhwandung auch etwas Schmerzhaft. Weiterhin wird es wohl besser sein abzuwarten bis die Schwellung wieder weg ist und ein nomaler Schuh wieder passt bevor ich jetzt loslaufe und mir für die paar Tage einen Spezialschuh anfertigen lasse. Ich denke in 1-2 Wochen wird der Schuh wieder passen und dann mal vorsichtig probieren richtig aufzutreten. Außerdem geht es hier nicht um "etwas" Rad fahren sondern um richtig MTB im Gelände.....da ist ein kleiner Unterschied als nur morgens zum Bäcker.


----------



## Kalles (5. September 2009)

Du hast vollkommen Recht. Ich war von meiner Situation ausgegangen.
Sorry


----------



## Phantomias (5. September 2009)

Die Tour heute hat sich echt gelohnt. Waren zu viert unterwegs. 35 km mit knapp 900 Hm waren von Daniel echt gut rausgesucht. 
Die ganze Tour war auf Freeride und nicht auf CC  ausgelegt.
Dabei sind wir schöne Trails gefahren, die ich selber noch nicht kannte.

Also bis denne.


----------



## Wild_Kroete (6. September 2009)

Hallo,

Hier der Link zu der Nachtfahrt in Ibbenbüren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9016

Ist am 12.09.09 und startet am Wanderparktplatz bei den Dörenther klippen.


----------



## Phantomias (7. September 2009)

+kingsize+ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hier der Link zu der Nachtfahrt in Ibbenbüren.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9016
> ...



Dabei 
Dafür net am Nachmittag. Da muss ich zu einer Veranstaltung.


----------



## Kalles (9. September 2009)

Hallo
Die Führung heute Abend übernimmt Frank.
Bis 19Uhr dann heute ab Radsport Schriewer in Hilter, Osnabrücker Str.17.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (9. September 2009)

Wir sollten in Zukunft etwas früher losfahren. Von 6 Leuten hatten 2 kein Licht, denn es war schon sehr früh dunkel. Somit mussten wir einieg der schönsten trails rund um Wellendorf auslassen und bei zeiten den Rückweg antreten. ABER!!! Die Tour wird Samstag wiederholt


----------



## Kalles (11. September 2009)

Hi
Die Führung macht morgen Jürgen Husmann. Könnt euch auf ne schöne Runde freuen.
Wir treffen uns dann morgen um 13Uhr 55 auf dem Parkplatz von Radsport Schriewer.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Phantomias (12. September 2009)

Bitte für Mittwoch Licht mitbringen !!!
Die letzen Male war es schon immer sehr schnell dunkel. Wer unbedingt mit möchte, aber kein Licht hat, kann sich bei Kalle ein Licht (von 3 Lampen) reservieren. 
Wir werden es am Mittwoch nochmal mit der Runde vom vergangen Mittwoch probieren.


----------



## -Hansi- (12. September 2009)

Moin Biker's,

Glaube das war ne gesunde Runde heute, km:32 und hm:697 
Waren alle gut drauf, hat echt spass gemacht.
Die zwei Plattfüsse haben wir ja schnell in den Griff bekommen-- is für die Anderen ja auch ne schöne Erholungspause. 
Die Verpflegung wurde  inner Noller Schlucht etwas knapp, aber das war bem Uphill hinter'm Steinbruch wieder vergessen !?
Nach so einer Tour kann man sich auch mit gutem Gewissen wat gönnen  

Ciao und see you later

Jürgen


----------



## -Hansi- (12. September 2009)

Ach ja-----die Bilder sind Montagabend auf Kalles Seite.


----------



## rigger (14. September 2009)

Ich hatte mir am Samstag auf dem Nightride in Ibbenbüren ne Tesla von einem eurer Tourguides geliehen und ihm meinen Perso als Pfand gegeben und habe leider vergessen ihn wieder danach zu fragen. Könnte er sich oder könntest du dich vielleicht mal bei mir melden bitte, THX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (14. September 2009)

Jo, den haben wir wohl im Eifer der Gespräche und des wartenden kühlen Blonden  vergessen. Soll ich Dir den an die draufstehnende Adresse schicken?


----------



## rigger (14. September 2009)

Jo schick mir den mal bitte! War geil Samstag! THX


----------



## Kalles (16. September 2009)

Die Führung heute Abend übernimmt Frank. Starten sollte man schon um 18 Uhr 30, weil sonst wenig Zeit bleibt im Hellen zu fahren.
Start von www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Phantomias (16. September 2009)

Zu sechst ab durch den Busch. Ausgestattet mit richtigem Licht war die Tour gegen 21 Uhr, mit knapp 24 km und 626 Hm zu Ende.
Eine kleine Stunteinlage von meiner Seite aus, heiterte die Stimmung etwas auf. 
Heute morgen habe ich noch die Bilder vom Samstag online gestellt.

Bis nächsten Mittwoch dann. *Abfahrt 18:30Uhr*.


----------



## rallli (17. September 2009)

Bitte denkt an die einzige CTF bei uns im Umland

15. Wadenkneifer CTF Pfichtveranstaltung
Es ist geniales Wetter angekündigt für diese geniale Pflichtveranstaltung am

20.September 2009

15. Engteraner Wadenkneifer

Start: 10.00 - 11.00 Uhr am Sportzentrum in Engter

Strecken: 30/45/75 km alle Schwierigkeitsgrade jeder wie er will.

www.wadenkneifer.de

Wir sehen uns
Grüße


----------



## Kalles (17. September 2009)

Hallo,Lust auf ne super organisierte Tour am Sonntag, nämlich den Wadenkneifer?
Wie schon öfter haben wir auch beim www.wadenkneifer.de am Sonntag einige Testräder mit. Scott Genius, Specialized Enduro mit Doppelbrückengabel, Epic, ein Damenrad Safire, 
Lapierre Zesty 314 u. ein Scott Ransom. Bei Bedarf bitte melden.

Gruß Kalles     www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Mountain77 (17. September 2009)

Hi Kalle,

Samstag 14 Uhr steht aber noch für dieses WE, trotz CTF?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## -Hansi- (17. September 2009)

Moin,

bei so vielen Veranstaltungen hab ich auch noch was !
Wer auf 8 Rädern ( Rollen ) abfährt kommt Freitagabend nach Melle zum *"NIGHT - SKATEN*"  Info: www.stadtjugendring-melle.de 
Alles was leuchtet und flackert mitbringen - und dann 5 Runden durch die City mit dem Musiktruck.     Start: 21.00 Uhr

See you later

Jürgen


----------



## Kalles (17. September 2009)

hallo
Auch Samstag wird wie immer gefahren. Abfahrt 14 Uhr von Radsport Schriewer.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## weltenbummler84 (18. September 2009)

hallo kalle(s) 

ich wollt mal anfragen ob morgen am samstag ein platz zum mtb biken frei ist?

bin bisher immer solo unterwegs und schaue mich nun nach mtb gruppen um.

ich bin 25 zur zeit nicht so fit mangels training. 

mfg stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (18. September 2009)

Hallo Weltenbummler,

klar ist noch ein Platz frei. Einfach um 13.45 vorbeikommen und mitbiken.

Bis morgen dann.

LG
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. September 2009)

Nochmals zur Erinnerung!!!!!!!!!

 Hallo,Lust auf ne super organisierte Tour am Sonntag, nämlich den Wadenkneifer?
Wie schon öfter haben wir auch beim www.wadenkneifer.de am Sonntag einige Testräder mit. Scott Genius, Specialized Enduro mit Doppelbrückengabel, Epic, ein Damenrad Safire,
Lapierre Zesty 314 u. ein Scott Ransom. Bei Bedarf bitte melden.

Gruß Kalles www.radsport-schriewer.de
__________________


----------



## -Hansi- (21. September 2009)

Moin,

das Wochenende ist vorbei, jetzt geht's wieder an's "Malochen"  
beim NIGHTSKATEN in Melle passte alles - Wetter und Temperaturen waren optimal.
Auch beim Wadenkneifer hatten wir ein Superwetter, und dank der grossen Kuchenauswahl an den Verpflegungsstationen gab es für uns überhaupt keine Probleme bei der 50km Runde.
Mit Bratwurst und Erdinger wurde abgeschlossen 
Wir sehen uns bei Kalle

Gruss   Jürgen


----------



## Kalles (22. September 2009)

Hi

Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ob Frank die Tour morgen führen kann. Erhat sich den Rücken verdreht u. war heute beim Arzt. Mal sehen wie es ihm morgen geht.
Zur Sicherheit wäre es gut, wenn sich noch jemand medet der den Job macht.
Die Tour findet auf alle Fälle statt. Licht ist mitlerweile Pflicht. Testbeleuchtung habe ich auch hier, aber bitte melden, wer Bedarf hat.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Marquez (23. September 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

ich komme auch aus Osna und bin vom Bikevirus angesteckt worden. Auf Grund meiner Fitness und Fahrtechnik befinde ich mich aber noch in der Aufbauphase und suche erst mal passende Strecken.

Eure Touren hören sich super an, leider werde ich es aber erst mal so schnell Sa. oder Mit. nicht schaffen teilzunehmen.

Könnte mir jemand die Strecken als gpx zur Verfügung stellen, so könnte ich mal testen wie ich im Saft stehen!

Wäre super und dann bin ich demnächst sicherlich auch mal dabei! 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. September 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Licht ist mitlerweile Pflicht.



Wieso? Fahrt ihr Samstag jetzt länger als bis 19:00 Uhr?
Sonnenuntergang ist nämlich im Moment gegen 19:15 Uhr.


----------



## Marquez (23. September 2009)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wieso? Fahrt ihr Samstag jetzt länger als bis 19:00 Uhr?
> Sonnenuntergang ist nämlich im Moment gegen 19:15 Uhr.



ICh glaube, es ging um den Mittwoch!


----------



## Phantomias (23. September 2009)

Marquez schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> ich komme auch aus Osna und bin vom Bikevirus angesteckt worden. Auf Grund meiner Fitness und Fahrtechnik befinde ich mich aber noch in der Aufbauphase und suche erst mal passende Strecken.
> 
> ...



Strecken gibt es nicht als gpx Datei. Wir fahren die Touren so, wie es grad am besten passt und vorallem, worauf die Mitfahrer grad Lust haben.

Ich fahre heute nicht. Meinem Rücken gehts noch nicht so gut. Werd es mir nachher in der Sauna gemütlich machen.  Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.

Denkt bitte daran richtiges Licht mitzunehmen und keine getönten Brillen!


----------



## Kalles (24. September 2009)

Hallo
Mit 8 Mann waren wir gestern unterwegs u. mit der teilweise geliehenen Beleuchtung ohne Probleme. Bis zur Wassertretstelle in Bad Iburg ging die Tour, die mit voller Zufriedenheit abgeschlossen werden konnte.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (24. September 2009)

Servus Preissn!

Ich werd vielleicht demnächst endlich mal ne Woche in meiner Heimat verbringen (Osnabrück/Sutthausen) und wollte mal höflichst fragen, ob es vielleicht von der Gegend Ibbenbüren - OS - Tecklenburg - Iburg - Hilter - Bielefeld, also von der Gegend in der Ihr so rumfahrt, ein paar schöne GPS Tracks gibt?

Und dann wollt ich noch fragen: Ich hab hier noch nen altes Buch "MountainBike aktiv Weserbergland/Teutoburger Wald" von Frank Klose, darin ist eine 4-tägige Transteutonia Rheine - Iburg - Detmold - Diemelstadt beschrieben. Kennt vielleicht jemand die Strecke?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Teuto Biker (25. September 2009)

hi thomas,

wir sind die strecke in diesem frühjahr gefahren und hatten das buch von frank klose dabei,daß ist aber absolut nicht nötig.die ausschilderung ist durchweg gut und der weg durch die geographie vorgegeben,immer auf dem kamm bleiben,dann bist du immer richtig.
hier ein paar eckdaten aus dem buch über den transteutonia :

221 km
6110 hm
schwierigkeit:schwer
reine fahrzeit:17-21 stunden

viel spaß


----------



## Kalles (25. September 2009)

Hallo

Die Frage vom Transteuto ist somit gut beantwortet.
Zu der Tour morgen. Wie sonst auch, fahren wir vom Fahrradladen in Hilter um 14 Uhr ab.
Die Tourführung übernimmt Jürgen Husmann.
Mit mir wird es Gesundheitlich auch immer besser, ein wenig Zeit wird es noch dauern.
Wir machen im Moment, bis ende Monat noch eine 10-20 % Aktion. Wer noch Bedarf hat, jetzt ist Zeit.
Während des Ockermarktes in Hilter am 17 u. 18 Oktober veranstalten wir wieder eine Orientierungsfahrt, die dritte dann. Könnt euch schon mal drauf freuen . Genaueres kommt noch. Die Möglichkeit es Samstag oder Sonntag zu machen, besteht noch.
Bitte um Meldungen bis zum 1.10 2009, was euch lieber ist. Jede Stimme zählt!!!!!

Gruß Kalles    www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Can07 (26. September 2009)

Wolllte euch für heute viel Spaß wünschen. Selber kann ich leider nicht- die Arbeit wartet. Bis nächstes Wochenende dann....


----------



## -Hansi- (26. September 2009)

Can07 schrieb:


> Wolllte euch für heute viel Spaß wünschen. Selber kann ich leider nicht- die Arbeit wartet. Bis nächstes Wochenende dann....


Das ist aber schade, ich hab noch was füf dich


----------



## madglobal (26. September 2009)

Na Hansi, fertig mit Radwechsel?? 

War trotz des Doppelpechs ne schöne Tour, hoffe, dass die Schaltung des schönen schwarz-grünen Stumpjumper bald wieder hergestellt ist....

Danke Hansi für ne entspannte Samstagnachmittagtour.

Grüße an alle 

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (26. September 2009)

Mannomann --  2 mal die Decke runter. 
Ich hab 3 Kreuze gemacht als ich mit der kaputten Decke bei Kalle am Laden war. 
Das Stumpi rollt schon wieder, hat Kalle sofort repariert Ersatzteile waren zum Glück da. 
24km und 600hm waren's trotzdem bei superwetter.
Bilder sind Mo. oder Di. drin.


Heisses Wochenende u. see you later


----------



## Kalles (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Samstag ist Feiertag, wir fahren aber trotzdem. Ich hoffe, das Wetter spielt auch mit.
14 Uhr wie immer, weil vielleicht auch einige kommen, die sich vorher nicht gemeldet haben.
Eine andere Startzeit wäre darum nicht angebracht.

Ich werde zum ersten mal nach dem Unfall wieder dabei sein, darum eine lockere Tour, aber schön , wie immer halt.

Am 17.u.18.Oktober machen wir wieder eine Orientierungsfahrt, wie schon 2mal durchgeführt. Näheres folgt noch.

Gruß Kalles      www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## -Hansi- (2. Oktober 2009)

Moin Kalle,

hälst es wohl nicht mehr aus auf'm Sofa ??
Aber richtig so - immer am Ball bleiben 
Kannst den Ball ja erst noch'n bischen flach halten. 

Sehen uns morgen

Jürgen


----------



## Phantomias (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Can07 (3. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch dabei....!! Wird bestimmt gut...


----------



## Kalles (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi
Bislang sieht es gut aus wenn ich nach draußen gucke, dann kann es ja gleich losgehen.

Gruß


----------



## -Hansi- (4. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

war ne tolle Runde gestern.
km:28 und hm:600 - die berüchtigte "Dörferrunde" bringt immer wieder spass an die Backe 
und Kalle auch wieder gut dabei -- toi -toi - toi  

schönen Sonntag und see you later

Jürgen


----------



## Noonamah (4. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit!
Ich schließe mich an: war ne tolle Runde! Ich staune, welche Wege der Kalle so kennt, zwischen den ganzen sonst wohlbekannten Straßen und Dörfern!
Wetter hat ja acuh super mitgespielt! Schönen Dank!

Markus


----------



## Kalles (5. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Lorbeeren!!!!!

Es ist auch eine super abwechslungsreiche Tour, bei der man auch mal schnell die Orientierung verlieren kann.
Bilder hat Frank eingestellt, auch von der Tour die ich am Sonntag mit 4 Mann aus dem Norden gefahren bin.

Gruß K.-H.    www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Danceflohr (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe das Wetter ist nächsten Samstag gut! 
Dann komme ich auch zum ersten Mal mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fullcontact187 (9. Oktober 2009)

ich denke ich fahre morgen auch mal mit!


----------



## Phantomias (9. Oktober 2009)

Danceflohr schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Wetter ist nächsten Samstag gut!
> Dann komme ich auch zum ersten Mal mit!



Wie??? Schönwetterfahrer? 
Bei Matsch und trocken von Oben machts am meisten Spass.
Ich werde erst am Mittwoch wieder mitfahren. Bis dahin werde ich mein Bike im Harz etwas quälen.

Bis dahin beste Grüße


----------



## Danceflohr (10. Oktober 2009)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Wie??? Schönwetterfahrer?
> Bei Matsch und trocken von Oben machts am meisten Spass.
> Ich werde erst am Mittwoch wieder mitfahren. Bis dahin werde ich mein Bike im Harz etwas quälen.
> 
> Bis dahin beste Grüße



Ich schäm mich ja so!! ^^ 

Ne im Ernst, ich freu mich derbe auf ... heute! Scheiss egal, wie das Wetter wird!


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. Oktober 2009)

Danceflohr schrieb:


> Ich schäm mich ja so!! ^^
> 
> Ne im Ernst, ich freu mich derbe auf ... heute! Scheiss egal, wie das Wetter wird!



Sieht so aus, als wenn es gegen Mittag aufhören wird zu regnen:
http://www.wetteronline.de/radar.htm

(auf "Loop 90 Minuten klicken", dann kann man sehen,  wie schnell die Regenfront abzieht)


----------



## Kalles (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie Recht er hatte, das Wetter war vom Feinsten. Es war zwar ein bischen rutschig, aber sonst war alles top.
Wir waren mit 15 Mann am Start, was ich am Vormittag noch nicht erwartet hatte. Ein paar hartgesottene hatten angerufen, das sie egal was kommt, fahren wollen. 
Prima, dann weiß man wenigstens, woran man ist.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## fullcontact187 (11. Oktober 2009)

war ne geile tour, auch wenn meine beine gegen ende komplett versagt haben... danke fürs durchziehen! 

das letzte stück runter war n knaller 

ps: ich mag matsch...


----------



## Kalles (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Mittwoch bin ich in Manheim. Wenn sich noch jemand findet die Tour zu führen, geben wir das hier bekannt, bis Mittw.15 Uhr. Beleuchtung ist Pflicht. Leihbeleuchtung ist auch noch vorhanden.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
Morgen u. Sonntag starten wir eine Orientierungsfahrt. Samstag um 14Uhr, wie immer,  u. Sonntag ist der Start von 10-11Uhr. Start ist vom Parkplatz der Firma Radsport Schriewer.
 Die Strecke ist gekennzeichnet u. zusätzlich bekommt ihr eine Karte mit. Sie ist nicht ganz einfach, ich finde die beste Tour die ich bislang ausgearbeitet habe, wenn ich das sage wißt ihr bestimmt worum es geht. 
 Ein Trail schöner als der andere, den man aber erst durch bergauf erkämpfen muß.

Die Länge u. Höhenmeter gebe ich heute Abend bekannt, wenn ich die Daten habe.
Wir sind die Strecke gestern Abend erst abgefahren.

Ich mach hier erst mal Schluß
Gruß K.-H.   www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## DerBergschreck (16. Oktober 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> Morgen u. Sonntag starten wir eine Orientierungsfahrt. Samstag um 14Uhr, wie immer,  u. Sonntag ist der Start von 10-11Uhr. Start ist vom Parkplatz der Firma Radsport Schriewer.
> Die Strecke ist gekennzeichnet u. zusätzlich bekommt ihr eine Karte mit. Sie ist nicht ganz einfach, ich finde die beste Tour die ich bislang ausgearbeitet habe, wenn ich das sage wißt ihr bestimmt worum es geht.
> Ein Trail schöner als der and



Das heißt, die Tour findet ohne dich bzw. einen anderen Guide statt und wir müssen uns selbst den Weg suchen?
Falls ja: dann komme ich lieber ein anderes mal. Nach Karte fahren mache ich sonst ständig und einfach einem Guide hinterher fahren ist für mich auch mal etwas entspannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (16. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich gut an - da bin ich aber mal gespannt...?????????? 
Als Zieleinfahrt würde ich gerne über die "Ockermeile" fahren 

sonnige Grüsse   Jürgen


----------



## JWausG (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Meine Frau und ich würden morgen gerne mitfahren. Wie gut sollte die Kondition denn sein? Wir sind zwar beide recht "Sattelfest" aber halt keine Leistungssportler.....
Wir sind sonst im Teuto rund um Ibbenbüren unterwegs und würden gerne mal was anderes sehen!
Und meine Frau fragt ob eventl. auch andere Frauen bei euch mitfahren oder ob es eine reine Männerrunde ist.......?
Bis denne
Jens u. Bettina


----------



## Kalles (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi
Ich bin noch mal ne Std. im Busch gewesen, den Rest kennzeichnen, allerdings im dunklen mit Beleuchtung. Lupine Wilma, schon ein super Teil.
Die Karte bekommt ihr nur mit, wenn einer die beiden Punkte, links od. rechts abbiegen, bei einer höheren Geschwindigkeit übersehen hat, nur zur Orientierung.
Ihr könnt in Gruppen oder alleine fahren. Ihr könnt euch auch unterwegs noch trennen, wenn der Leistungsunterschied zu groß ist, alles offen.
 Es kommt nicht auf Zeit u. Geschwindigkeit an, Stress macht man sich selber.

Die Länge beträgt ca. 21 km, Höhenmeter knapp 600.
 Wir sehen uns morgen. Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Nach dem Wochenendstreß, Ockermarkt u. die Orientierungsfahrt, wollt ich mich mal wieder melden. Die O.-fahrt hat den Teilnehmern viel Spaß gemacht.
So wie es aussieht wird das Wetter morgen gut, so das wir morgen auch fahren. Abfahrt Punkt 19 Uhr. Beleuchtung mitbringen od. evtl. bei mir leihen. Gut wäre, wenn ihr euch bei Bedarf vorher meldet, damit ich auch jedem helfen kann.
Bis Morgen dann, hier in Hilter bei http://www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß an alle


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. Oktober 2009)

Ist morgen (Samstag) wieder ne "normale" Tour (also keine Orientierungsfahrt sondern geführt)?

Mit dem Wetter sollten wir Glück haben; das Regen-Orakel sagt die Regenfront erst für den späten Nachmittag voraus, wenn wir vermutlich schon wieder zurück sind:

http://wetter.zdf.de/ZDFwetter/inhalt/30/0,5998,1040030,00.html

Die letzten Tage ist ja kein nennenswerter Regen gefallen, der Wald dürfte relativ trocken sein


----------



## -Hansi- (23. Oktober 2009)

Würde Samstag gerne mitfahren, habe aber leider Samstagsdienst bis 20.00 Uhr,   
wünsche viel Spass und tut Euch nicht weh !

See you later.    Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (23. Oktober 2009)

Moin

Mittwoch sind wir die Tour zwei mal gefahren,meine Kamera war weg. Ich habe sie zum Schluß der zweiten Runde unterm Laub wieder aufgefunden. Was mit gutem Licht doch alles möglich ist,u. ein wenig Glück natürlich.
Morgen Fahren wir die Tour wie immer. Abfahrt 14 Uhr von Radsport Schriewer.

Gruß Kalles    www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## criscross (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
wollte morgen mal wieder bei euch mitfahren.

Brauchen wir eigentlich Beleuchtung fürn Rückweg ?


----------



## Kalles (23. Oktober 2009)

So spät wird es nicht, ich werde euch schon früh genug zurück bringen.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. Oktober 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> So spät wird es nicht, ich werde euch schon früh genug zurück bringen.
> 
> Gruß K.-H.



Na hoffentlich bevor der Regen kommt...


----------



## Wild_Kroete (24. Oktober 2009)

Ui! Kalle wird uns zurück bringen! Da freu ich mich ja, dass du wieder so fitt bist. Dann sehen wir uns nachher


----------



## peaceman1899 (25. Oktober 2009)

Halli Hallo,
bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen, da ich auf der Suche nach einem Mountainbiketreff und netten Bikern in der Nähe von Osnabrück bin. Jedoch bin ich blutiger Anfänger und habe auch noch keinen Kurs etc. besucht, bin jedoch schon öfter mit meinem Bike im Teuto und umzu unterwegs gewesen, nun leider seit einigen Wochen weniger durch Erkrankung. Ist dieser Treff für mich geeignet oder fahrt ihr mir konditionell davon? Wenn ja, wie teuer wäre die Teilnahme? Wäre nett wenn einer von euch kurz mal Erfahrungen postet. Ihr könnt mir gerne auf meine mail Adresse schreiben: [email protected]
Viele Grüße und Danke!! Friede


----------



## DerBergschreck (25. Oktober 2009)

peaceman1899 schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen, da ich auf der Suche nach einem Mountainbiketreff und netten Bikern in der Nähe von Osnabrück bin. Jedoch bin ich blutiger Anfänger und habe auch noch keinen Kurs etc. besucht, bin jedoch schon öfter mit meinem Bike im Teuto und umzu unterwegs gewesen, nun leider seit einigen Wochen weniger durch Erkrankung. Ist dieser Treff für mich geeignet oder fahrt ihr mir konditionell davon? Wenn ja, wie teuer wäre die Teilnahme? Wäre nett wenn einer von euch kurz mal Erfahrungen postet. Ihr könnt mir gerne auf meine mail Adresse schreiben: [email protected]
> Viele Grüße und Danke!! Friede



Teilnahme kostet nix. Einfach mitfahren. Kondition und Fahrtechnik und Ausrüstung ist bei allen unterschiedlich - aber es wird ja nach jeder heftigeren Auf- oder Abfahrt oben bzw. unten gewartet. Kann man schön quatschen oder mal nen Happen essen.

@Kalles: War wieder schön am Samstag. Die Downhillstrecke war sehr beeindruckend. Werde jetzt öfters mal mitfahren - hier bei uns gehen die meisten MTBler jetzt leider in den Winterschlaf :-(
Dabei kann der Winter doch auch eine sehr schöne Jahreszeit für den Wald sein. Criscross und ich haben schon die fetten Nokian Spikesreifen im Keller liegen und sind so für alle Fälle gewappnet


----------



## peaceman1899 (25. Oktober 2009)

super, dann schau ich am Samstag mal vorbei


----------



## Phantomias (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd auch da sein.


----------



## Kalles (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Der Resonanz nach zu Urteilen ist die Samstagsrunde top angekommen. Ich glaube, das die Strecke für einige nicht ganz ohne war, aber trotzdem ne super Runde.
Die restlichen Bilder kommen morgen.
Für die mit dem schmalen Geldbeutel habe ich noch ein paar Highlightes im Laden, Scott Genius od. Ransom, Pitch, Enduro, Stumpi, XC, Epic, Sx Trail u. andere MTB`s, bis zu 25% reduziert.

Gruß Kalles    www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Bilder und Filme vom Samstag sind jetzt eingestellt.  

LG
Kalle


----------



## -Hansi- (30. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

gutes Wetter morgen, hab die Kette schon geölt und alles abgeschmiert  

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Kalles (30. Oktober 2009)

Auch Moin!

Du hast es erfasst, alles rund um fit, darum laßt uns radeln gehen.
Abfahrt um 14 Uhr bei Radsport Schriewer, Osnabrücker Str.17, in 49176 Hilter.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Wild_Kroete (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin natürlich auch dabei! Was könnte man auch besseres bei dem Wetter machen als Radfahren? Für Vorschläge bin ich natürlich offen.


----------



## -Hansi- (31. Oktober 2009)

+kingsize+ schrieb:


> Ich bin natürlich auch dabei! Was könnte man auch besseres bei dem Wetter machen als Radfahren? Für Vorschläge bin ich natürlich offen.


Bei mir im Garten wär noch was zu tun....


----------



## Kalles (2. November 2009)

Hallo,

all die vielen Filme von Samstag sind jetzt drin. 

viel Spaß beim angucken.

LG 

Kalle


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. November 2009)

Hallo Kalles,

wie macht ihr das denn jetzt zur Winterzeit? Werden kürzere Touren gefahren, sodass man noch vor Sonnenuntergang zurück ist oder ist eine fette Lampe Pflicht?


----------



## Kalles (3. November 2009)

Moin 

Wir fahren morgen um einen Beleuchtungsvergleich zu machen. Es haben sich schon einige gemeldet mit verschiedenen Beleuchtungsanlagen. Ich freue mich schon drauf, wird bestimmt eine interessante Tour. Los geht es um 19 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de in Hilter.

Ab jetzt fahren wir Mittwochs nur noch nach Ansage hier im Forum, es sei denn, es meldet sich jemand der gerne fahren möchte. Nächstes Jahr nach der Zeitumstellung wieder regelmäßig jeden Mittwoch.

Samstags fahren wir die Tour bis es dunkel wird.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen Beleuchtung mitzunehmen wäre nicht verkehrt,
 man weiß ja nie!  

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (3. November 2009)

Filme sind auch bei YouTube unter Fahrradkalle zu finden.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (3. November 2009)

Moin,

Hab grad die Videoclips von letzten Samstag bei YouTube gesehen 
Fahrradkalle eingeben und ab geht's - Superquality !!!

Servus bis denne.


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2009)

Moin,

Klamotten sind eingepackt, ich bin heute Abend dabei!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Kalles (5. November 2009)

Hallo

Gestern abend sind wir nach kurzer Fahrt in einen Regen u. Hagelschauer geraten, welcher nicht aufhören wollte. Da wir alle gut gekleidet waren konnte uns das aber den Spaß nicht verderben.
Schade war, das man einen schönen Trail total mit Bäumen blockiert hat, was hoffentlich nicht die Regel wird. Die Waldbesitzer haben anscheinend nicht das Verständnis für unseren Sport.
Die Beleuchtung gestern war übrigens top, Wilma, Tesla, Big Ben, Black u. Karma sind mitgewesen. Es war sogar ein Mitfahrer aus der nähe von Hoya dabei.
Auf einem Foto könnt ihr einen superschönen Feuersalamander sehen, den wir unterwegs entdeckt haben.

Bis zum nächsten mal, Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (6. November 2009)

Moin

Morgen 14 Uhr geht es wieder los, Tour vom Feinsten für begeisterte Mountainbiker.
Abfahrt von Hilter, Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Vorsichtshalber Beleuchtung mitnehmen, wer sie hat u. natürlich gute Laune.

Zur Verfügung stehende Testräder: Specialized Safire, Stumpi, Enduro, Epic( Konstrukteursweltmeisterschaft gewonnen ), Scott Genius u. Ransom, Lapierre Zesty314, Spicy216.
Jetzt auch bei uns Epic 29 u. nächste Woche Mittwoch den Stumpjumper als 29er.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (7. November 2009)

Hallo

Eine schöne Tour war das heute. Ein bischen rutschig u. ein wenig feucht, teilweise fühlte sich der Untergrund so an, als wenn man im Schnee fährt, so glitschig. Die Strecke ging bis zum Aussichtsturm Dissen.

Bis Mittwoch dann um kurz vor 19 Uhr. Ein paar Meldungen habe ich schon.
Genau so wie der Helm, darf auch die Beleuchtung nicht fehlen!

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## DieWildsau (8. November 2009)

Moin 
Ich wollt mal anfragen wie das is mit einer altersklasse ...
Ich bin nun nicht grade der Älteste(15). aber dafür gut informiert und auf den meisten strecken ziemlich sicher.. die strecke am turm bei Dissen habe ich auch schon ein paar mal hinter mir .. 
wollte halt nur mal anfragen wegen den Samstags Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (8. November 2009)

Hi

Wenn du deinem Namen Ehre  machen möchtest, hast du bei uns nichts zu befürchten.
Bei uns fahren auch schon mal welche mit, die um 10 Jahre alt sind u. sich auch konditionell nicht verstecken müssen.
Also keine Hemmungen u. ran an den Speck.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gestern abend sind wir nach kurzer Fahrt in einen Regen u. Hagelschauer geraten, welcher nicht aufhören wollte. Da wir alle gut gekleidet waren konnte uns das aber den Spaß nicht verderben.
> Schade war, das man einen schönen Trail total mit Bäumen blockiert hat, was hoffentlich nicht die Regel wird. Die Waldbesitzer haben anscheinend nicht das Verständnis für unseren Sport.
> ...




Moin Kalle,

bin aber auch anschließend gut nach Hause gekommen! Übrigens nennt sich der Scheinwerfer von Busch & Müller "Big Bang"!

Ansonsten war die Tour sehr nass und rutschig aber gut!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Kalles (10. November 2009)

Hallo

Morgen abend kurz vor 19 Uhr, mit Beleuchtung von Radsport Schriewer in Hilter.
Wer hat Bock auf Schmötke sollte mitkommen.

Im Moment habe ich zwei 29er hier stehen. Ein Epic u. ein Stumpjumper, die man unbedingt mal gefahren haben muß.

Bis morgen dann.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## -Hansi- (11. November 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Morgen abend kurz vor 19 Uhr, mit Beleuchtung von Radsport Schriewer in Hilter.
> Wer hat Bock auf Schmötke sollte mitkommen.
> ...


 Macht euch man nich so schmutzig..... troztdem viel Spass,

bis Samstag    Jürgen


----------



## Kalles (13. November 2009)

Hallo

Wenn ich nach draußen gehe kommt mir ein warmer Föhn entgegen, ich glaube es wird wieder Sommer. Wenn es dazu noch trocken bliebe, hätten wir eine schöne Aussicht auf die Tour morgen. 
Mittwoch abend sind wir trocken zurückgekommen, haben uns im Dunkeln aber öfter verfranzt. Das war eine echte Orientierungsfahrt, der kleine Berg am Südberg ist doch nicht so klein wie ich dachte.
Wir sehen uns dann morgen um 14 Uhr.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Bullsi (13. November 2009)

Moin Leute,
ich schaue Samstag auch mal vorbei (das erste mal). 

@Hansi; Haben wir uns letzte Woche Sonntag im Freden getroffen?


----------



## -Hansi- (13. November 2009)

Bullsi schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich schaue Samstag auch mal vorbei (das erste mal).
> 
> @Hansi; Haben wir uns letzte Woche Sonntag im Freden getroffen?


 Ich glaube ja, wenn du einer von den beiden Hardtail's warst - Ich musste nach Wellingholzhausen und Ihr wolltet inner halben Stunde in Iburg sein.
Toll das du dabei bist - ich bin auch da, soll wohl ne Schlammschlacht werden 

Bis denne


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. November 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gestern abend sind wir nach kurzer Fahrt in einen Regen u. Hagelschauer geraten, welcher nicht aufhören wollte. Da wir alle gut gekleidet waren konnte uns das aber den Spaß nicht verderben.
> Schade war, das man einen schönen Trail total mit Bäumen blockiert hat, was hoffentlich nicht die Regel wird. Die Waldbesitzer haben anscheinend nicht das Verständnis für unseren Sport.



Aber einfach nen Baum hinlegen kann auch für Waldbesitzer Probleme geben. Stichwort "Wegesicherungspflicht".


----------



## -Hansi- (15. November 2009)

War ne Supertour Samstag, anfangs Regen -dann sogar mal Sonne - und nen Sonnenuntergang vom Musenberg  - doch dann war's plötzlich dunkel 
Schon gut das einige an Licht gedacht haben  
Sah schon gut aus wenn sich 20 Biker durch den Matsch quälen  -  und keine Panne (muss auch mal gesagt werden).
Ach ja, km:25 - hm:570.
Dann schönen Sonntag noch
VG  Jürgen


----------



## Kalles (15. November 2009)

Ich bins, Moin!

Hi Hansi, mit keine Panne war wohl nichts. Den Knall im letzten Waldstück kann keiner überhört haben, ich dachte es schießt jemand auf uns.
Der Schlauch wurde nicht gewechselt, der Fahrer ist mit dem Rad so zurückgefahren.
Ich finde es schon ganz cool, das bei dem Regen 20 Fahrer am Start waren u. top zufrieden am Ziehl ankamen. 

Ich möchte nochmals darauf hinweisen, das die Mitfahrer die ein GPS mit hatten, diese Touren nicht veröffentlichen u. auch nicht an andere weitergeben. Wie ihr gesehen habt werden die Trails teilweise zu gemacht, weil es den Besitzern zu viel wird. 
Die Bekanntmachung der Strecken macht wie im Schneeballsystem seine Runde u. irgendwann können wir uns auf die Waldautobahn verziehen. Auch meine persönlichen Kontakte helfen dann nicht weiter.
Ich hoffe ihr habt alle Verständnis dafür.

Die Filme von Samstag könnt ihr euch ab morgen im you tube unter fahrradkalle ansehen.

Dann noch viel Spaß
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g2aRXAmAqQ"]YouTube- Biken im Teuto[/ame]

Hier gibt es einen Film von Samstag.   

lg Kalle


----------



## Can07 (16. November 2009)

Sehr tolle Idee ein paar Filme ins Netz zu stellen. Kann man fein schauen, auch wenn man mal nicht mitgefahren ist. Toll.


----------



## Mountain77 (16. November 2009)

Hi Kalle,

gut das ich heute Urlaub hatte. War mal schön deinen Laden in aller Ruhe zu besuchen, ich sollte mal öfter meine EC-Karte liegen lassen.

Bin gespannt wie die neue Sattelstütze funzt, wird morgen bei nem Nightride angetestet. Hat aber bei der Hofrunde schon einwandfrei funktoniert.

Und noch ein Lob fürs Video, hast meine Schokoladenseite voll getroffen! ;-)

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2009)

Hallo

Das mit den Videos gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

Hier ist noch eins:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14diH7kIAG8"]YouTube- Samstags durch den Teutoburger Wald[/ame]
Vorteile hat es auch auch in dem Sinne, das jeder sehen kann , wo es bei ihm noch hapert.
Es ist nicht ganz einfach bei Feuchtigkeit u. grobem Gelände auf dem Rad zu bleiben, darum habe ich mir gedacht nächsten Samstag auf der berüchtigten Dörferrunde mit euch ein bischen zu üben. Die meisten kennen ja schon die schönen Wurzeltrails u. Schluchten. Übung macht den Meister.

Zu morgen hat sich noch keiner gemeldet, darum kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob wir morgen fahren.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## ohropax (17. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich komme morgen definitiv nicht.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2009)

Hallo

Sven hat sich eben gemeldet, er möchte morgen fahren u. somit starten wir um kurz vor 19 Uhr vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer in Hilter, Osn. Str.17.
Beleuchtung nicht vergessen, od. melden, wer eine braucht.

Bis morgen dann
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (19. November 2009)

Hi

Eine Kurzbeschriebung von gestern, 2Mann, 2Std, von oben trocken, rutschig, glitschig.
Sven meint, sein Ding. War ne schöne Runde, nur mein Knie macht mir ein wenig Sorgen.

Samstag geht es dann ab in die  Dörferrunde.

Gestern habe ich übrigens das Scott Voltage FR 20 bekommen. Anschauen u. Gefühle wecken lohnt sich. 
Für Tourenreiter habe ich auch jetzt 29er hier stehen, auch da lohnt sich mal ne Testfahrt. 
Heute habe ich den Stumpjumper S-Works bekommen, den wir natürlich sofort aufbauen u. wiegen mußten. Bei 140mm Federweg, 10,88kg, das ist schon eine harte Nummer finde ich.
Noch einige  coole 2009er Modelle günstig abzugeben.

Jetzt reichts, Gruß Kalles


----------



## w650 (20. November 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Für Tourenreiter habe ich auch jetzt 29er hier stehen, auch da lohnt sich mal ne Testfahrt.
> ...


 
In welcher Größe?


----------



## Kalles (20. November 2009)

> In welcher Größe?



Hallo,

im Moment haben wir noch eins in L da. Die XLer sind diese Woche verkauft worden.

Einfach mal vorbeikommen oder anrufen: 05424-39063

LG
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Can07 (21. November 2009)

Hallo!

Also das Youtube Video von fahrradhansi kann man aber auch nur empfehlen. Toll zusammengeschnitten und dokumentiert. Sehr gute Arbeit, Jürgen. Top! Mehr Movies!!


Euch viel Spaß heute. Auf mich wartet noch arbeit....
Das Scott Voltage FR20 muß ich mir nächste Woche aber mal anschauen- hab schon viel drüber gelesen

Gruß
Nino


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. November 2009)

Can07 schrieb:


> Euch viel Spaß heute. Auf mich wartet noch arbeit....



Na und? Haste schon mal erlebt, dass Arbeit wegläuft?
;-)



> Wenn ein Butterbrot herunterfällt, fällt es immer auf die Seite mit der Butter.
> Wenn eine Katze herunterfällt, fällt sie immer auf die Pfoten.
> 
> Was passiert aber, wenn man einer Katze ein Butterbrot auf den Rücken bindet?
> ...


----------



## Bullsi (22. November 2009)

Moin, die Tour vom letzten Samstag hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht, nächste Woche bin ich leider nicht dabei, weil ein Festival in Gießen statt findet.

Kalles kannst mir bescheid sagen wenn du die Bilder von Samstag hochgeladen hast? Wäre dir sehr dankbar 

Ich habe hier in Forum noch ein witziges Zitat gefunden:


> Ich hab mir teuere Bikes geholt um davon abzulenken das ich  ein totaler Loser bin...



In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Sonntag

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kalles (23. November 2009)

Moin

Die Bilder werden wir morgen hochladen.
Freut mich, das es euch Spaß gemacht hat. 
Auf der Rückfahrt, den langen Trail runter sah es super aus mit den vielen Lichtern in der langen Reihe, schön hintereinander weg. Allerdings mit 21 Personen (darunter eine "Frau" )statt 22,denn Cristian hat eine Abkürzung genommen, oder mußte. Er hatte einen schleichenden Platten, fuhr hinten u. hat uns nach dem Aufpumpen am Sportplatz nicht mehr gesehen. Ist über die Straße zurück. 
Alles in allem ein gelungener Nachmittag, macht schon Spaß mit euch!

Gruß Karl- Heinz


----------



## Kalles (24. November 2009)

Hallo,



> Kalles kannst mir bescheid sagen wenn du die Bilder von Samstag hochgeladen hast? Wäre dir sehr dankbar



Die Bilder sind jetzt drin.

LG Kalle


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. November 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie? Nur 9 Bilder und kein einziges Video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (24. November 2009)

Hallo

Video kommt noch, Bearbeitung dauert etwas länger.
You Tube, Fahrradhansi kannste schon was sehen.
Wenn morgen jemand fahren möchte, bitte melden, sonst bereite ich mich nicht darauf vor.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## ohropax (24. November 2009)

Moin moin,

obwohl sich das Wetter momentan etwas sparsam gestaltet, hätte ich schon Lust auf eine kleine Runde. Aber nur, wenn sich noch ein paar Mitfahrer finden. Wenn nicht, würd ich absagen, so dass Kalle auch mal wieder früh Feierabend machen kann.

Also wie siehts aus?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Kalles (25. November 2009)

Hi,

hier endlich ein Film von Samstag. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YzcLf_oWzs"]YouTube- Kalles Biketreff 21.11.2009[/ame]

lg
Kalle


----------



## DerBergschreck (25. November 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier endlich ein Film von Samstag.
> 
> ...



Du musst bei deiner Kamera mal Ton nachfüllen, der scheint nämlich alle zu sein ;-)


----------



## Kalles (25. November 2009)

Hallo Marcus

Sven will heute abend auch mit, dann sind wir schon zu dritt, also wird gefahren.
Vielleicht gesellen sich ja jetzt noch ein paar dazu, bis kurz vor 19Uhr also.

Zum Ton kann ich nichts sagen, ich habe nur gehört, das die Speicherkarte defekt sein soll.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## ohropax (25. November 2009)

Halt!

Ihr dürft jetzt nicht mehr fahren, denn mittlererweile kann ich nicht mehr. Ich habe vorhin meinen Eltern erlaubt, mich zu besuchen und gemeinsam über den Weihnachtsmarkt zu gehen. Das kann ich jetzt nicht mehr canceln.

Grüsse


----------



## Kalles (25. November 2009)

Wenn wir heute abend doch nur zu zweit sind, fahr ich meiner Frau lieber über den Rücken. Habe Sven schon abgesagt, dann also wieder Samstag.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (28. November 2009)

Moin

Ich glaube heute wird es eine etwas feuchtere Runde.
Trotzdem Abfahrt um 14Uhr vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer in Hilter Osn. Str.17

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (29. November 2009)

Hallo

Gestern sind wir nach einer halben Std. in einen längeren Regenschauer gekommen, ca. 30min, aber dann war es relativ trocken, bis wir zurück waren. Einer ist unterwegs bei einer Bachdurchquerung kurz baden gewesen, aber außer feuchten Füße hat er es gut überstanden. Es geht halt nichts über gute Klamotten.
Wir waren gestern mit 5 Mann unterwgs, sind von Wellendorf losgefahren u. haben die Dorfrunde etwas ausgeweitet. Zum Glück sind wir vor dem Platzregen zurück gewesen.


Bis die Tage, Gruß K.-H.


----------



## criscross (29. November 2009)

Hi Kalle

hast Du vielleicht noch ein 2009 Sp. Pitch in Gr.L da ?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (29. November 2009)

Hallo
Bei den vielen Bikes die ich auf Lager habe weiß ich nicht ob ich es in L stehen habe, kann es dir aber morgen hier bekanntgeben.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (30. November 2009)

Hallo,

wegen des besch... Wetters  gibt es nicht so viel Bildmaterial , aber trotzdem viel Spaß  hierbei: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X45UQtAWKoE"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff 29.11.2009[/ame]

Lg
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Sven hat sich zur Tour morgen gemeldet, also Start um kurz vor 19Uhr vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer.
Beleuchtung kann auch geliehen werden, wir haben einige Beleuchtungsanlagen im Verleih.
Dann hoffen wir mal auf schönes Wetter.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## ohropax (1. Dezember 2009)

Bin morgen auch wieder dabei. Es soll ja zumindest bis abends trocken bleiben - man mag es nicht so recht glauben.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Bullsi (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mal eine Frage die mich schon lange brennend interessiert:
Wenn ich ein Testbike stark beschädigen sollte, wer kommt dafür auf? Versicherung? Oder muss ich selbst zur Tasche greifen? 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. Dezember 2009)

Bullsi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage die mich schon lange brennend interessiert:
> Wenn ich ein Testbike stark beschädigen sollte, wer kommt dafür auf? Versicherung? Oder muss ich selbst zur Tasche greifen?



Würde mal letzteres sagen.
Eine Haftpflicht ist normalerweise nicht für geliehene Gegenstände zuständig.


----------



## Kalles (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

 der Bergschreck hat recht.

Morgen wieder um 14Uhr, Abfahrt vom Laden.

Gruß Kalles   www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. Dezember 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Morgen wieder um 14Uhr, Abfahrt vom Laden.
> 
> Gruß Kalles   www.radsport-schriewer.de



Viel Spaß im Regen!


----------



## Kalles (5. Dezember 2009)

Hi
Mußt mit Mamma Plätzchen backen? 
Für die Männer dann bis 14Uhr, Beleuchtung für den Notfall wäre nicht schlecht.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (5. Dezember 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hi
> Mußt mit Mamma Plätzchen backen?



Ich stelle mich jedenfalls der Gefahr und flüchte nicht in den Wald!

;-)


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hi
> Mußt mit Mamma Plätzchen backen?
> Für die Männer dann bis 14Uhr, Beleuchtung für den Notfall wäre nicht schlecht.
> 
> Gruß Kalles



Moin Kalle,

wie war es denn für die Männer im Wald? Regenwetter oder doch Trocken ?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Kalles (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich mußte mir einmal kurz die Regenjacke anziehen, sonst nur abundzu Mieselregen. 
Es war ne super Tour, sind noch nicht gekannte Trails gefahren, war sehr interessant.

Bis die Tage, Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Ihr braucht noch Weihnachtsgeschänke?

Ich habe noch einige Bikes zu Hyperpreisen einkaufen können, jetzt fast alle Kategorien MTB`s zu Preisen, das euch Pippi in den Augen steht, vor Freude natürlich. 
Kein Geld mehr in der Tasche?  Finanzierung ist auch möglich. 
Unter diesen Umständen kann man doch auf das Traumbike nicht verzichten, oder?

Übrigens fahren wir Mittwoch, Sven, Stefan u. Kumpel haben sich schon gemeldet. Kurz vor 19Uhr, Abfahrt Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin

Es war eine nette Runde heute, sogar trocken. Ein schönes Stück ist allerdings wegen einer Durchforstung lahm gelegt worden, da mußten wir die Räder leider schultern.
Mit 6 Mann ging es heute los, Richtung Wassertretstelle. 1,5Std. haben wir für 16,1km gebraucht, in teilweise sehr nebeligen Teilstücken. Fünf Lupine u. ein Eigenbau waren für die Ausleuchtung zuständig.
Alles in allem ne spitzen Tour. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## -Hansi- (11. Dezember 2009)

Moin Biker,

bin morgen dabei - keine Arbeitund die Plätzchen sind auch schon 
gebacken  

Schneegrenze ist für morgen bei 400m angesagt, aber wir müssen ja nicht immer bis auf'n Gipfel ??                                                   Sa.-So.- Weihnachtsmarkt in Holte (muß man gesehen haben)  
Die Vid's sind bei YouTube: fahrradhansi

Bis denne  VG Hansi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Hansi hat es schon angekündigt, morgen 14 Uhr von Radsport Schriewer.

Bis dann,
Gruß Kalles


----------



## -Hansi- (13. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
trotz der Matsche gestern alles super gelaufen, war ne tolle Tour 
 unter der Dusche haben die Zehen aber ganz schön gekribbellt  
km:33 / hm:660 /  und heut Abend zum Weihnachtzmarkt in HOLTE 

VG  Hansi


----------



## Kalles (14. Dezember 2009)

Auch Moin

Mir hat`s auch gekribbelt, als ich die schmunzelnden Gesichter nach den Trails gesehen habe, wo Lutz auch nicht ganz schuldlos dran war.
Ne schöne Tour war das, wurde mir Samstag von mehreren gesagt,  hm, ja, dann machen wir doch weiter so. 
Wur werden uns die nächsten male ein bischen wärmer anziehen müssen, wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht ansehe, auch jetzt Mittwoch um 19Uhr.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (17. Dezember 2009)

Moin

Gestern waren wir nur mit 2 Mann. Ich kann euch sagen, Ihr habt was verpasst!!!!! 
Kein Regen , alles trocken, klare Sicht, nette Runde mit ein paar schöne Highlights.
Den Hermannsweg haben wir nur kurz gekreutzt, er ist durch die vorherige Matsche u. den jetzt gefrorenen Boden, durch die vielen Rad u. Treckerspuren, fast unbefahrbar.
341 hm, 16 km , die wir in 1,5 Std. sehr genossen haben.
Die nächste Tour ist Samstag 14Uhr.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## noam (18. Dezember 2009)

wie lang wird die tour am sa zeitlich so pi mal daumen werden?

müsste gegen 5 noch auf ne weihnachtsfeier und würd vorher wohl noch mitfahren


----------



## Kalles (18. Dezember 2009)

Wenn alles glatt geht, sind wir Samstags jetzt im Winter zka. 5 Uhr zurück. Wenn das reicht kannst du gerne mitkommen, dann mußt du vielleicht auf das erste Bier verzichten.

  
 Ich kann euch noch ein paar Superschnäppchen anbieten, Pitch Comp Gr.M, Epic Comp u. Expert Gr.L u. M, 29er Stumpi, FSR XC Gr.L u. M, Ransom 30 noch mit Dreifachkurbel Gr.L, Genius 50 Gr.M, ein Damenmodell Myka FSR u. noch einige andere. Ein Anruf od. private Nachricht lohnen sich u. machen vielleicht noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk möglich. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## -Hansi- (18. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

hab'n super Video gefunden, macht echt spass sich das anzusehen


----------



## noam (19. Dezember 2009)

kann leider doch nicht kommen. müssen leider noch zu viel vorbereiten.

wünsche euch trotzdem viel spaß


----------



## Kalles (19. Dezember 2009)

Wir waren kurz vor 5 zurück, es war sehr schön im Schnee, aber auch schwierig zu fahren.
An einer Stelle war es so glatt, das 4 Mann hintereinander auf dem Boden lagen, sah lustig aus. Es ist nichts passiert, zum Glück. 
Die Eindrücke auf so einer Tour sind überwältigend, was die Aussicht im Sonnenuntergang angeht, soitzenmäßig kann ich nur sagen. Leider hat bei der Kälte meine Kamera versagt.

Frohes Fest wünsch ich euch alle
Gruß Kalles


----------



## -Hansi- (19. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2009)

Laut Video will der Hansi am Mittwoch keinen Nightride veranstalten!


----------



## Kalles (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Wie es aussieht, werde ich morgen nicht fahren können. Die Weihnachtsvorbereitungen u. super Abverkäufe lassen es nicht zu. Wenn doch jemand fahren möchte, bitte hier melden, damit ihr euch hier zu 19Uhr verabreden könnt.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Phantomias (23. Dezember 2009)

Wird denn am 26.12. gefahren?


----------



## -Hansi- (24. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

wünsche allen ein *FROHES WEIHNACHTSFEST*  
Und wenn ihr am biken seid, tut euch nich weh !!!


----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich wünsche allen Radlern eine schöne Weihnachtszeit. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe den Wetterbericht gesehen u. mich, auch weil sich einige entschlossen haben mitzukommen, entschieden morgen zu fahren. Wer Zeit u. Bock hat kann sich dazugesellen.
Treff um 14 Uhr Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer. Wir fahren von dort aus nach Wellendorf zur Dörferrunde. Ich glaube, das wir bei den Bodenverhältnissen auf lange Anstiege verzichten können u. ein bisschen mehr technische Strecken fahren.
Ein bischen abspecken tut nach dem reichlichen essen ganz gut.
Fragen? 01753726047

Bis morgen dann
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Phantomias (26. Dezember 2009)

Die Tour war klasse. Christian musste leider wegen eines Rahmenbruchs vorzeitig aufhören. Eis und Matsch forderte die ohnehin schon technisch ausgelegt Dorfrunde alles von uns ab. Das Wetter hat super mitgespielt.
Bilder sind bei Kalle auch online.
Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## Kalles (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi

Wie Frank schon angedeutet hat war es eine super Runde. Auf den Trails war kaum noch Schnee zu sehen u. sehr gut befahrbar. Ich habe einige technisch anspruchsvolle Dinge mit eingebaut, so das die Tour auch ein paar lustige Abschnitte hatte.
Es hat mir mit euch mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Ich wollte noch mal darauf hinweisen, das ich noch einige Auslaufmodelle zu günstigen Konditionen stehen habe, auch 29er.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (28. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryE-NMEPFEk"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff im Dezember[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (28. Dezember 2009)

Eine etwas anderes Weihnachtsvideo: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RwA-SaXlH4"]YouTube- MTB zu Weihnachten mit Kalle im Teuto[/ame]


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Eine etwas anderes Weihnachtsvideo:
> 
> YouTube- MTB zu Weihnachten mit Kalle im Teuto



Hi Kalle,

da sind wir doch auch an dem einen Mittwoch lang gefahren?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Kalles (28. Dezember 2009)

Moin Jens

Du hast es mit deiner B&M richtig gesehen, obwohl es im Dunkeln schwierig zu lokalisieren ist. 

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (30. Dezember 2009)

Fahren heute abend?
Sven will, noch mehr die Bock haben?
Bitte kurz melden, am besten hier im Forum.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin

Sven hat wegen des guten Wetters, Eisglätte u. null Meldung abgesagt.
Heute also kein radeln.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben uns gestern kurzentschlossen für die Sauna entschieden, als bei dem schönen Wetter kein weiterer erschienen ist. 

Ich wünsch euch allen einen Guten Rutsch.

Bis Samstag dann
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bicicletta (31. Dezember 2009)

Kalles schrieb:


> Wir haben uns gestern kurzentschlossen für die Sauna entschieden, als bei dem schönen Wetter kein weiterer erschienen ist.
> 
> Ich wünsch euch allen einen Guten Rutsch.
> 
> ...




..dir (..und euch anderen allen auch) auch einen guten rutsch!

liebe grüße von der anderen bergseite,
claudia


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2009)

Moin Kalle,

auch Dir einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## criscross (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Frohes neues Jahr. 

@ Hallo Kalle, wird morgen die Saison eröffnet ?

    sind die Trails befahrbar ?

   Gruß aus Bielefeld 
       Stefan


----------



## weltenbummler84 (1. Januar 2010)

frohes neues an alle  
nun wo ich aus dem 17 grad warmen marseille vom biken wieder zurück bin wollt ich mich morgen wieder durch die kälte strampeln. 
fährt morgen jemand?

lg stefan


----------



## Kalles (2. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues an alle die mich kennen, mögen, Lieben!!!!!

Wir fahren heute um 14 Uhr, Abfahrt vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer.
Den Einstieg habe ich schon im Kopf, wie es weiter geht sehe ich wie immer unterwegs.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (3. Januar 2010)

Mit 11 Mann u. einer Frau sind wir gestern 19,8 km u. 456 hm durch teilweise ganz schön hohen Schnee gefahren. Auf dem Kamm sind hohe Schneeverwehungen, die uns öfter vom Rad geholt haben. Der Schnee zerrt ganz schön an den Kräften, was aber durch die super Aussicht wieder gut gemacht wird. Die Natur an solchen Tagen so erleben zu dürfen ist schon was feines.
Es waren aber nicht nur wir Hobbyfahrer unterwegs, sondern auch einige Jäger , die nach Sichtung weit umfahren wurden, damit auch sie ihr Hobby in Ruhe ausüben konnten.
Alles in allem würde ich sagen, ein gelungener Nachmittag, den 4 Mann in der Sauna im Campotel in Rothenfelde ausklingen ließen.
Bilder u. Film kommen morgen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (4. Januar 2010)




----------



## Kalles (4. Januar 2010)




----------



## Kalles (4. Januar 2010)

Filme und Bilder sind jetzt drin.

Viel Spaß damit Es war kalt  und schön 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9yZUJ76bWc"]YouTube- MTB im Schnee[/ame]


----------



## Kalles (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Ich muß morgen unters Messer, Schulter OP. Erst nächste Woche kann ich sagen, wie lange ich pausieren muß. Samstag fährt Lutz für mich u. wird euch den schönen Teutoburger Wald zeigen.
Ich hoffe die OP verläuft gut, dann bin ich bald wieder fit. Ich werde versuchen für die Samstage jeweils einen Fahrer zu finden, damit die Tour weiterhin regelmäßig stattfindet.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo Kalle,

ich wünsch dir alles Gute zu der OP.

bis denne,
Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2010)

Hi Kalle,

Alles Gute!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## criscross (9. Januar 2010)

Moin

na, mit dem fahren wird heute wohl nix, oder hat noch
einer Schneeketten über ?


----------



## Kalles (9. Januar 2010)

Moin
Ich bin gerade aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen, natürlich nicht einsatzfähig.
Lutz u. Holger sind hier schon am Start.
Leider muß ich noch eine Weile indoor treten.

Gruß an alle, Kalles


----------



## Kalles (11. Januar 2010)




----------



## -Hansi- (11. Januar 2010)

Winterlichen Gruß aus dem verschneiten Holte, bin Sonntag mal mit meiner Frau richtig "Schlitten gefahren" und hab ihr mal die besten Rodeltrails in Holte gezeigt. Den Downhill vom Kriegerdenkmal sollte man nicht unterschätzen...aber ne Riesengaudi   
See you later     Hansi


----------



## criscross (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Kalle

bist Du schon wieder Startklar ?
Wenn nicht, wird dann morgen trotzdem gefahren ?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Phantomias (15. Januar 2010)

Na klar fahren wir morgen. Werden mal sehen, wo wir lang fahren können.


----------



## Kalles (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs u. noch zu wenig Mädels 

Ich bin auf dem Wege der Besserung, wenn es so weiter geht könnte ich nächsten Samstag vielleicht wieder dabei sein. Die Ärzte im Klinikum Osn. habens echt drauf.
Heute bei dem schönen Wetter waren sechs Mann am Start. Sie waren im kleinen Berg, wo es sich sehr gut fahren lies, nach Aussage von Sven. 450 hm u. 25 km bei den Bedingungen sind schon beeindruckend. 
Sven sagte mir, das er Mittwoch auch fahren will. Meldet euch bitte, wer sich ihm anschließen möchte.
Kleiner Tipp für den Schnäppchensucher, ich habe noch einiges stehen, was von Interesse sein könnte. ( Stumpi, Enduro, Epic, Ransom, Pitch, FSR XC, 29er in Gr. M,L u. XL, Spark Lim. Gr. S, einige Mod. von Lapierre u. Bergamont, auch Rennräder ). 

Gruß Kalles                    Mal wieder ins Gedächnis rufen, www.Radsport-Schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Januar 2010)

Tach Kalle,

einen schönen Abend noch und weiterhin gute Besserung!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Kalles (19. Januar 2010)

LG Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Januar 2010)

Moin od. Malzeit    

Leider gibt es auch unter den Radlern noch einige , die meinen einen super Deal gemacht zu haben , indem sie einfach RÃ¤der klauen. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, das man mit geklauten RÃ¤dern glÃ¼cklich wird u. beim Radeln vor Freude Pippi aus den Augen quillt.

Ich bin jetzt auf eure Hilfe angewiesen, denn man hat mir ein Stumpjumper FSR Pro Carbon Gr.XL u. ein Epic Fsr Marathon Carbon Gr.L, Farbe Carbon silver, geklaut. :kotz:  Der Stumpi hat die Farbe Carbon/schwarz mit goldene Streifen u. braune Felgen. Das Rad stammt aus dem Modelljahr 2009 u. trÃ¤gt die Rahmen Nr.STQ48C0021. Das Epic von 2009 hat die Rahmen Nr. STAB38C0737.
Der Verkaufspreis liegt jeweils bei 4799,-â¬.
Da der Stumpi ein sehr groÃes Rad ist, fÃ¼r Fahrer ab 1,9m GrÃ¶Ãe, mÃ¼Ãte es schnell auffallen, auch das Epic, welches in der Farbe u. AusfÃ¼hrung sehr selten ist.
Fotos von den RÃ¤dern folgen noch.
Sachdienliche Hinweise nehmen wir gerne entgegen, also Augen auf. :hÃ¼pf:
Meine Tel. Nr. 01753726047

GruÃ Kalles


----------



## Kalles (20. Januar 2010)

Hier sind Bilder der gestohlenen Fahrräder:


geklaute Bikes

Kalle


----------



## Bullsi (20. Januar 2010)

Wow, das ist ja echt krass, dass gleich 2 geklaut wurden. Weißt du denn wann das passiert sein könnte? Ich mein, ihr lasst ja den Laden nicht nachts auf. Und wenn das einer von uns Samstags-Tourern gewesen ist, wäre das ja schon ziemlich stumpf. Ich halte mal Augen auf bei Zeitungs Inseraten, Ebay Auktionen und natürlich auch bei uns hier im Gebiet.

Gutes gelingen!


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Die Anteilnahme an den geklauten Rädern ist sehr hoch, ich danke euch. 
Wenn mir jemand hilft die Räder wieder zu beschaffen, wird es nicht zu seinem Schaden sein. 
Jetzt was zu der gestrigen Tour, die sahnemäßig verlaufen ist. Wetter u. Trails einfach spitze. Wir konnten seit langem mal wieder richtig Gas geben, was wir dann auch Richt. Wassertretstelle Bad Iburg erst überm Spannbrink, links runter nach Natrup Hilter u. dann am Waldrand lang, gemacht haben. Den Rückweg fuhren wir übern Kamm u. dann den schönen Trail runter bis Natrup. Oben auf dem Kamm waren allerdings noch sehr hohe Schneeverwehungen, die dann aber Bergrunter u. dadurch das sie hartgefrohren waren keine Probleme darstellten, sondern einen zusätzlichen Reitz. 
Wenn Gefühle, Reitze u. Empfindungen schreiben könnten, ich glaube das das Fassungsvermögen des Forums nicht ausreichen würde, darum hör ich jetzt auf. 
Meine Schulter hat es übrigens ganz gut durchgestanden.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesu (24. Januar 2010)

hallo,

komme aus bielefeld und suche nette leute für nette touren-bin gerad`auf dein touren angebot samstags gestoßen. also sobald es im wald etwas eisfreier wird, würd ich gern mal mitfahren...

in hoffnung auf tauwetter
wiesu


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2010)




----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


>



Moin Kalle,

ich war gestern in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs. Da liegt noch deutlich mehr Schnee als bei Euch! War ganz schön anpruchsvoll zu fahren!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Kalles (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo wiesu

Kannst gerne mitkommen.
Morgen wird es zwar nicht ganz leicht, gefahren wird aber trotzdem.

Wir sind seit einiger Zeit dabei legale Downhillstrecken möglich zu machen.
Es wird über eine Interessengemeinschaft, Landkreis, Förster, Privatwaldbesitzer, Naturschutzbehörde, Downhiller u. Tourenfahrer ausgearbeitet.
Ziel ist es, das wilde Bauen und Querfahrten zu verhindern indem attraktive Angebote geschaffen werden. Wichtig ist auch, die Meinung der Waldnutzer, die sich im Wald erholen möchten oder auch derer die wirtschaftliche Gründe haben, gegenüber den MTB Fahrern zu verbessern. Dazu gehört natürlich, das die Radler überall positiv auffallen.
Gehen wir es also an!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## WildsauHardride (29. Januar 2010)

Hi,

super Sache, das mit der legalen Downhillstrecke!
Das illegale Bauen, lohnt sich sowieso nicht, da es nur Probleme bringt und sehr schnell wieder abgerissen wird.
Wenn Ihr alles abgeklährt habt und die Sache fest steht, würde ich gerne beim anlegen der Strecke helfen, wenn Ihr noch unterstützung sucht 

Wie ist das denn jetzt mit euren Wintertouren?
Würde auch gern mal mitfahren, nur weiss ich nicht, ob ich mit meinem doch etwas schwereren Freerider, mit euch mithalten kann.
Oder geht Ihr das ganze, bei dem Wetter eh etwas ruhiger an?

Gruß


----------



## Kalles (30. Januar 2010)

Wir gehen es so an, wie die letzte Person es verlangt. Kein Streß, Spass.

GrußKalles


----------



## Can07 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Die Sache mit den legalen Strecken finde ich auch sehr interessant. Hoffentlich entstehen so ein paar tolle, sichere Strecken. Drücke Euch die Daumen!!!


----------



## ohropax (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

man liest zur Zeit so wenig von euren Touren, wie sieht es denn Mittwoch abend mit einer Runde Schlammcatchen bei coolen 2Grad aus?

@Kalle
Gibt es in der Zwischenzeit schon etwas erfreuliches oder tröstendes zu den entwendeten Rädern?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Kalles (1. Februar 2010)

Hier ein Filmchen von Samstag, in unserer Bildergalerie gibt es auch die neuesten Fotos. 

[


----------



## Kalles (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo ohropax
Mittwochs fahren wir im moment nicht, weil es im dunkeln bei dieser Witterung nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.
Die Samstagstour findet natürlich wie immer statt.
Wie ihr in dem Film seht, kann man auch im Schnee ganz gut fahren, wenn er nicht gerade geküßt wird. 22km im Schnee war auch nicht schlecht, in weniger als 2Std. Fahrzeit.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (2. Februar 2010)

Moin Kalle,

melde mich zurück ! War ne Woche in Östereich Skifahren. hatten die Pisten für uns allein, und gutes Essen gab's auch !!!   
VG Hansi


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. Februar 2010)

wiesu schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> komme aus bielefeld und suche nette leute für nette touren-bin gerad`auf dein touren angebot samstags gestoßen. also sobald es im wald etwas eisfreier wird, würd ich gern mal mitfahren...
> 
> ...



Moin, komme auch aus Bielefeld. Bin zusammen mit criscros auch demnächst wieder in Hilter (wenn mein neuer Hobel endlich fertig ist). Wir fahren auch in Bielefeld öfters - vielleicht bist du ja dabei


----------



## Kalles (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Morgen wie immer 14Uhr vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer in Hilter.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## derearl (6. Februar 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Wir sind seit einiger Zeit dabei legale Downhillstrecken möglich zu machen.
> Es wird über eine Interessengemeinschaft, Landkreis, Förster, Privatwaldbesitzer, Naturschutzbehörde, Downhiller u. Tourenfahrer ausgearbeitet.
> Ziel ist es, das wilde Bauen und Querfahrten zu verhindern indem attraktive Angebote geschaffen werden. Wichtig ist auch, die Meinung der Waldnutzer, die sich im Wald erholen möchten oder auch derer die wirtschaftliche Gründe haben, gegenüber den MTB Fahrern zu verbessern. Dazu gehört natürlich, das die Radler überall positiv auffallen.



Hi, 
Hab heute bei euch im Laden von diesen Plänen erfahren und finde das Super! Ich wäre da in jedem Fall an weiteren Informationen zu interessiert. Gerne auch per PM wenn das noch nichts fürs Forum ist. 
Plant ihr eigentlich die DIMB mit ins Boot zu holen?

besten Gruß
earl


----------



## Kalles (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Das Projekt wird bearbeitet von der Naturschutzbehörde. Zuständig ist Timo Kluttig, der auch die Terra Vita Touren ermöglicht hat. Er ist beauftragt worden eine Lösung zu finden u. darum sehe ich dem positiv entgegen.

Jetzt zu letzten Samstag, Tourkatastrophe. Der Wald war nicht befahrbar, wir haben es trotzdem gewagt u. sind damit voll auf die Schnau... gefallen. Der Grog bei Route 68 hat dann alles wieder gut gemacht.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## -Hansi- (8. Februar 2010)

Moin,

wenn ich gewusst hätte das es Grog gibt, wäre ich auch gekommen


----------



## ohropax (9. Februar 2010)

Die Erfahrung habe ich gestern abend auch gemacht - noch nie so schnell wieder daheim gewesen. Darauf gabs dann erstmal ein Frustbier vorm Läppi...

Dann bleibts wohl auch am Mittwoch beim Nichtstattfinden oder?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Kalles (9. Februar 2010)

Mittwoch, also morgen bin ich in Cuxhaven, darum wird es nichts. Es sei denn es finden sich noch andere.

Gruß an alle, außer an die, die mich ständig veraschen, siehe unten.

 Wenn jemand in seiner Bekanntschaft eine Tesla 4 Erworben hat, aber kein Ladegerät, sondern den Scheinwerfer u. den Accu, dann könnte es meine sein.
Wenn er auch noch einen Rahmen hat den er lackieren lassen will, könnte das zusammenpassen. Er hat von mir ein defektes Innenlager geholt. Damit das Gewinde nicht mitlackiert wird, wollte er es in den Rahmen schrauben u. Trinkgeld in mein Tresenschwein stecken. Seitdem ist die Tesla weg. Jetzt habe ich Kameras installiert, Schnauze voll.


----------



## ohropax (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo Kalle,

das nimmt ja kein Ende. War das früher auch schon so schlimm oder ist es eine neue Entwicklung. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn, so etwas in Zukunft zu verhindern? Prinzipiell ist es ja wenig förderlich, jeden Neuankömmling oder Kunden unter Generalverdacht zu stellen, aber ich denke dass es sinnvoll wäre, dass du dich besser absichertest, ohne dabe das Prinzip der 'offenen Tür' vollkommen zu beerdigen.

War es jemand, der schon hin und wieder bei den Gruppenausfahrten dabei war und daher identifizert werden könnte? Wenn ja, wäre mein Vorschlag, vor Tourenbeginn Kontaktadressen aufzunehmen; das könnte man ja auch über die Sicherheit im Fall eines Unfalls verargumentieren. Damit das Ganze nicht zur Registrierungs-Posse wird, würde ich auch nicht alle Adressen, sondern nur die der Leute, die nicht gute Bekannte von denen sind, deren Kontaktadressen du schon hast, fordern. Da du die Touren ja sowieso eher auf eine kleinen 'intimen' Kreis von Leuten ausgerichtet hast, käme das dem MinMax Prinzip schon nah.

Oder auf der anderen (technischen) Seite: (intensivere) Kameraüberwachung des Tresenbereichs der Werkstatt oder sonstwie sensiblen Bereiche. Ist natürlich auch eine finanzielle Abwägungssache. Würde so etwas im Gegenzug vielleicht von deiner Versicherung honoriert?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe reagiert, die nächsten Diebe werden sich wundern.
Zwei Tage Schulung bei Specialized verhindern mich eventuel an der Tour Samstag teil zu nehmen. Ich werde mich diesbezüglich noch mal melden.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (13. Februar 2010)

Sorry Leute,

grad eben hat mein Ersatzmann abgesagt wegen einer Erkältung. Schade und gute Besserung Sven! Natürlich kann man fahren auch wenns ziemlich schwer ist! War gestern bei der Specialized Schulung mit Kollegen im Busch und es war hammerhart. Nur leider kann ich in der Kürze der Zeit  niemanden mehr zum Guiden organisieren. Ich hoffe Ihr seht es mir nach!
Aber der Teuto wartet trotzdem auf Euch!
Bis nächste Woche dann!

Kalles


----------



## Kalles (15. Februar 2010)

Moin

Samstag hat Holger u. Rolf die Tour gerettet. Sie haben den Kleinen Berg unsicher gemacht. Nach Aussage von Holger lief es sehr gut.
Ich war Freitag u. Samstag auf einer Specialized Schulung. Mit den Teilnehmern war ich schon Freitag unterwegs. Stattgefunden hat die Schulung im Hotel zum Freeden, die ihr Hotel auch gerne MTB Fahrern zur Verfügung stellen. Ich kann euch nur sagen, alles vom Feinsten.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (16. Februar 2010)




----------



## Kalles (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe im moment noch die Schnüffelpest, weiß deshalb nicht ob ich morgen mitfahren kann. Wer fahren will kann trotzdem kommen, einer ist immer dabei, der sich hier auskennt.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Die mit 6 Mann bestrittene Tour Samstag war nicht gerade zuckerschlecken. Die letzte schöne lange Abfahrt hat uns der hohe Schnee auch noch versaut. Es gab natürlich auch ein paar gute Abschnitte u. die Laune haben wir uns durch den teilweise hohen Schnee nicht nehmen lassen.
Bilder u. Filme könnt ihr anschauen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (23. Februar 2010)

Hier der Film von unserer Tour am Samstag.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT7OJLt8KlM"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff im Schneematsch[/ame]
Die neuesten Fotos sind natürlich auch drin.


----------



## Phantomias (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bin diesen Samstag mal wieder dabei.
Werde allerdings keine lange Strecken mit längeren Steigungen fahren können.


----------



## Can07 (25. Februar 2010)

Endlich ist der Schnee weg....... und meine Winterpause beendet!!! Es kann also wieder los gehen!!


----------



## Kalles (25. Februar 2010)

Moin

Zu Samstag haben sich schon mehrere angemeldet. Ich glaube das wird ne schöne Runde. 
Der Wunsch der gemeldeten neigt zur Dörferrunde. Ich glaube da hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock zu, ein paar technische Sachen über Wurzeln, Steine, Abhänge, alles was man wieder sehen kann.  
Wer es vergessen hat, 14Uhr vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (27. Februar 2010)

Wir hätten heute morgen fahren sollen bei dem schönen Wetter. Der Schnee ist weg, das ist die Hauptsache, also bis gleich.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## huskyradler (28. Februar 2010)

Danke für die nette Unterhaltung heute im Laden Kalle.Als frisch zugezogener in der Umgebung würde ich mich gerne mal der Tour anschließen.


----------



## Kalles (28. Februar 2010)

Ist kein Problem, kannst gerne mitkommen.
Die Tour gestern war sahnemäßig. Als wir vor Ellerweg links Richtung Bad Iburg eingebogen sind habe ich im Wald erst gedacht, das wird nichts heute wenn es so weitergeht. Die Wege waren im ersten Stück noch voller Schnee u. Eis. In Hankenberge am Limberg war dann alles schneefrei. Wieviel Spaß wir dann hatten könnt ihr an den Bildern u. Filmen sehen, die morgen eingestellt werden.
8 Mann, 30km u. glückliche Gesichter waren das Endresultat. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (1. März 2010)

So hier ist ist ein bißchen Filmaterial von Samstag, Fotos sind auch drin.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mXFxrSRld4"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff 27.02.2010[/ame]

LG
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. März 2010)

Hallo

Silke hat noch ein bischen Filmmaterial unterschlagen, wird morgen eingestellt.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (3. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (3. März 2010)

Moin,

der erste Film war lustiger


----------



## huskyradler (5. März 2010)

der erste war wirklich besser.
hoffentlich bleibt das wetter so bis morgen abend.


----------



## Can07 (6. März 2010)

Wir sind wieder richtig eingeschneit. Hört denn dieser Winter gar nicht mehr auf. Ich will jetzt Sonne!!


----------



## huskyradler (6. März 2010)

ich bin froh das ich wieder zuhause bin,das berg auf war ne quelerei durch den tiefenschnee.die abfahrten habens dann aber einigermaßen wieder gut gemacht.

gibs hier in der gegend ne strecke wo man schön weit springen kann?

mfg benny


----------



## Kalles (8. März 2010)

Die Badewanne hat doch bestimmt einiges widre gut gemacht, oder?

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (9. März 2010)

Hallo,

hier das Filmmaterial von Samstag:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ91rwFyL1Y"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff[/ame] 

Fotos sind natürlich auch drin.

lg
Silke


----------



## Can07 (10. März 2010)

Hallo!!

Wer noch tolle Videos schauen möchte sollte mal folgenden Film runterladen: www.vittoriaftp.com/whatsnext.zip

40 Minuten Tricks, Stunts, Downhill und Park Biking!!

Echt stark und vertreibt den Winter!!


----------



## Kalles (12. März 2010)

Hallo

Morgen 14 Uhr Treff bei Radsport Schriewer, Start vom Parkplatz.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## huskyradler (12. März 2010)

bin ja mal gespannt wie die fahrverhältnisse werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincents (15. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt habe ich es auch mal geschafft, mich hier im Forum einzutragen. Die Tour von gestern steckt mir noch etwas in den Knochen, v.a. im rechten Schulterblatt. Ist aber wohl nur ein blauer Fleck. 
Grüße von Holger


----------



## Kalles (15. März 2010)

Hallo

Samstag waren wir erst in Richt. Noller Schlucht unterwegs, sind dann aber links ab Richt. Wellingholzhausen u. zur Auheide raus aus dem noch mit Schnee gefüllten Wald. Wir sind weitergefahren nach Hankenberge, Borgloh, Ebbendorf, Wellendorf u. wieder durch Hankenberge zurück nach Hilter. Nach der Auheide haben wir keinen Schnee mehr gesehen.
Super Tour!!!!!!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (15. März 2010)

Hallo,

hier ist das Filmaterial von Samstag:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4OJ9uItSIY"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff 13.03.2010[/ame]


----------



## Kalles (18. März 2010)

Moin

Am 27.03.2010 veranstalten wir ein Event "FRÜHLINGSERWACHEN".
Die Testbike-Flotte von Lappiere mit Hersteller Infostand erwartet euch. Außerdem bieten wir geführte MTB-Testtouren auf Specialized, Scott und Lapierre.

Wenn das Wetter Samstag auch noch so ist wie heute, ich glaube dann bekomm ich einen Hitzeschock. Absolut cool, endlich mal wieder in kurze Hose. Dann also bis Samstag.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Can07 (18. März 2010)

Werd Samstag auch wohl zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr wieder mitfahren! Freu mich schon!!
Hoffe das Wetter bleibt so megamäßig!!!!


----------



## Kalles (22. März 2010)

Hallo,

hier unser 1. Frühlingsfilm 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NViP6jd4HoA"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff[/ame]


lg
Silke

Wie ihr seht geht es wieder bergauf mit dem Wetter. Jetzt Samstag haben wir bei uns ein Bikeevent, Frühlingserwachen, wie oben schon angedeutet. Wenn ihr alle mitmacht wird der Bär los sein. 
Ein großes Programm erwartet euch, Modenschau Radbekleidung, Trailshow mit Ann-Kristin Bettenhausen, Bikelimbo und Bunny-Hop Contest, Funny Bike Contest, BMX Stund Show, Tombola-(1.Preis ein Fahrrad), Kaffee u. Kuchen vom Tus Hilter unter der Schirmherrschaft von Jens Pöttger, Würstchen u. Getränke. 
Für die, die es brauchen haben wir auch einen E-Bike Track, Probefahrten sind selbstverständlich möglich, schon mal den Antrieb fürs MTB testen.

Ich freue mich auf euch u. auf schönes Wetter
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (22. März 2010)

Es ist wichtig, das ihr noch mal reinschaut u. die Änderung oben durchlest.

Gruß


----------



## Kalles (24. März 2010)

Die Tour findet trotz des Events statt, wie immer 14 Uhr.

Gruß Kales


----------



## Kalles (25. März 2010)

Moin, Erinnerung

Am 27.03.2010 veranstalten wir ein Event "FRÜHLINGSERWACHEN".
Die Testbike-Flotte von Lappiere mit Hersteller Infostand erwartet euch. Außerdem bieten wir geführte MTB-Testtouren auf Specialized, Scott und Lapierre.
Das Scott Voltage FR 20 habe ich nur für dieses Wochenende zum testen.

Gruß K.-H.   www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Vincents (26. März 2010)

Hallo,
ein paar von Kalles Mitfahrern und ich suchen Interessenten fÃ¼r einen Fahrtechnikkurs im Odenwald im September 2010.

Die wichtigsten Angaben:


Der Kurs wÃ¤re im Odenwald.
Er wÃ¤re am Wochenende: Freitag Anreise, Samstag und Sonntag fahren, Sonntag abends Abreise
Bis jetzt sind das 2. und 3. Wochenende im September im GesprÃ¤ch.
Ãbernachtung in einer Jugendherberge.
Es wÃ¤re eine DAV-Veranstaltung dementsprechend mit DAV-Fahrtechniktrainer.
Teilnehmerzahl: 4-6
Kosten: Fahrt + Ãbernachtung Juhe + Kurs selbst ca. 60-80â¬ (? - wÃ¤re noch genauer zu klÃ¤ren)
Es wÃ¼rde mich freuen, wenn Ihr Interesse habt und Euch per PN meldet. Die bisherigen potentiellen Teilnehmer kennt Ihr sicherlich schon von Kalles Ausfahrten -> alle Voraussetzungen fÃ¼r ein unterhaltsames WE wÃ¤ren gegeben 

LG


----------



## Kalles (1. April 2010)

Hallo

Samstag fahren wir wie immer um 14Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2010)

Moin Kalle,

war eine tolle Tour gestern Abend und wiederholenswert. Wenn man pünktlich 18.45 Uhr loskommt kann man die Tour bereits ohne Beleuchtung durchziehen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Phantomias (2. April 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Kalle,
> 
> war eine tolle Tour gestern Abend und wiederholenswert. Wenn man pünktlich 18.45 Uhr loskommt kann man die Tour bereits ohne Beleuchtung durchziehen!
> 
> ...



Ohne Beleuchtung ist langweilig


----------



## Kalles (2. April 2010)

Hallo

Tour für jeden der Lust hat auf Mountainbiken.  
Morgen wieder um 14Uhr. Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Da wollen wir mal ne schöne Osterrunde einläuten, freu mich schon drauf.

Letzten Mittwoch sind wir seit langem auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. Jetzt nach der Zeitumstellung werden wir es wieder öfter machen. Wäre gut, wenn ihr euch zu der Mittwochsrunde anmeldet. Abfahrt 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## -Hansi- (2. April 2010)

Versteckst du auch Eier ?


----------



## Phantomias (2. April 2010)

1845 schaffe ich definitiv nicht.
1900 schon eher. Dann würde ich auch mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (4. April 2010)

Hallo

Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes Osterfest!!!

Gestern waren wir mit 18 Mann u. 1 Frau unterwegs. Nach etwa 4Std. waren wir zurück, teilweise ein bischen groggi. Tourverlauf: Natrup Hilter, Waldrand, dann einmal kurz hoch bis knapp vorm Hermannsweg, runter wieder zum Waldrand bis zur Wassertretstelle in Bad Iburg. Danach gings rauf zum Musenberg, wo wir ein paar schöne Trials mitgenommen haben. Weiter ging es zur Georgshütte, rauf zum Hermannsweg, runter nach Natrup u. übern Spannbrink zurück.Super Tour, super Laune!!!!!!  

Gruß Kalles

Bilder u. Filme kommen Dienstag.


----------



## -Hansi- (4. April 2010)

Jau-- war super gestern und das "Osterei" hat auch jemand gefunden 
Wünsche allen dicke Eier und see you later  

VG  Jürgen


----------



## ohropax (4. April 2010)

@Kalles
Ich gehöre ab jetzt auch zum auserwählen Kreis der Beklauten, dh mein beiges Starrbike ist weg. Arg. Und vor allem sehr schade um die Nabendynamo-Elektro-Eigenbaugeschichte. So macht Ostern Spass 

Grüsse und Euch frohe Ostern,
Marcus


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. April 2010)

ohropax schrieb:


> @Kalles
> Ich gehöre ab jetzt auch zum auserwählen Kreis der Beklauten, dh mein beiges Starrbike ist weg. Arg. Und vor allem sehr schade um die Nabendynamo-Elektro-Eigenbaugeschichte. So macht Ostern Spass
> 
> Grüsse und Euch frohe Ostern,
> Marcus



Tut mir echt Leid für dich :-(

Versuche es positiv zu sehen: jetzt kannst du ja endlich mal deinen Carbon-Traum in die Realität umsetzen. Wenn du mit uns zusammen fährst, müsstest du aber aus Gründen der Gewichtsgleichheit den Rahmen vorher mit Quecksilber füllen ;-)


----------



## Kalles (6. April 2010)

Hallo Ohropax

Ich habe im Moment einige gute Gebrauchträder auf Lager, allerdings ohne Lichtanlage.

Morgen Abend fahren wir um 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Bullsi (6. April 2010)

Moin Leute, ich habe letzten die Downhill Strecke im Dörenberg gesucht (die mit den verschiedenen Schanzen) leider kann ich mich nur an die Hälfte der Strecke erinnern. Ich beschreib mal kurz was ich noch ausm Kopf weiß: Wenn man von der B51 in dieses kurze Waldstück hinein kommt, ist da ein ziemlich steiler Anstieg. Nach dem Aufstieg kommt eine etwas längerer Trail bis man bei dieser Straße rauskommt(wenn es orientierungsschwierigkeiten gibt, nach dieser stelle hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g2aRXAmAqQ"]YouTube- Mit dem MTB durch den Teutoburger Wald[/nomedia] , wenn man etwas weiter fährt fängt dann eine Straße an). So und da steck ich dann fest und wusste nicht mehr weiter als ich da heute stand. Da waren zwei Wege die hoch führten, einer etwas höher der andere etwas tiefer. Ich bin den tieferen gefahren und dann kam wieder ein sehr steiler und längerer Anstieg. Aber als ich oben war konnte ich nichts derartiges entdecken. Ne kurze Beschreibung wäre sehr hilfreich oder sogar besser noch, wenn mich dort jemand mal hoch begleiten würde und das zeigen würde.
Ab Mai fahr ich dann auch wieder mit (wenn die Abschlussprüfungen geschrieben wurden). Jetzt bin ich leider durchweg am pauken und komme nur selten zum biken, aber wenn dann richtig.


----------



## Phantomias (6. April 2010)

naja es gibt da nicht nur eine Strecke 
Welche von denen meinst Du denn?


----------



## Bullsi (6. April 2010)

Puh da gibts mehrere? *erstaunt ist*

Nunja, sag mir einfach wie ich am einfachsten von der Stelle eine erreiche, die ich beschrieben habe. Als wir dort runter gefahren sind konnt ich mich an 4 Schanzen erinnern und eine Steil-Kurve. Ich glaube ich sollte das Gebiet mal öfters befahren und mal genauer erkunden. Aber die schönsten Trails übersieht man ja leider 

Wenn jemand mal vorhat in ferner Zukunft dort zu biken wäre ich wohl gern dabei.
Am besten wäre ein kompletter Guide. Davon würden auch viele andere profitieren, aber so eine Mühe muss sich jemand erstmal machen.


----------



## Kalles (8. April 2010)

Hallo,

hier ist schon mal ein bißchen Filmmaterial:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9OxQzjUu-k"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff zu Ostern[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPrvYj6z9lw"]YouTube- MTB im Teuto[/nomedia]

lg
kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullsi (8. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob einer von euch die blue kennt. (ist eine Zeitschrift von Os-Community)

Wen hab ich darin gesehen? Frank, mit nem Giant-Fully in der Hand 
Die haben mal zwei Seiten (mager aber immerhin) für Fahrräder geopfert. Und da war eine kleine MTB-Sektion. Er hätte lieber Specialized in der Hand halten sollen. 

Als Anhang einen Screenshot davon


----------



## Odessit (8. April 2010)

ohropax schrieb:


> @Kalles
> Ich gehöre ab jetzt auch zum auserwählen Kreis der Beklauten, dh mein beiges Starrbike ist weg. Arg. Und vor allem sehr schade um die Nabendynamo-Elektro-Eigenbaugeschichte. So macht Ostern Spass
> 
> Grüsse und Euch frohe Ostern,
> Marcus



Stell mal ein Bild von dem Rad ein und wir halten die Augen auf! 
Gruß Ilja


----------



## Phantomias (8. April 2010)

Bullsi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob einer von euch die blue kennt. (ist eine Zeitschrift von Os-Community)
> 
> Wen hab ich darin gesehen? Frank, mit nem Giant-Fully in der Hand
> Die haben mal zwei Seiten (mager aber immerhin) für Fahrräder geopfert. Und da war eine kleine MTB-Sektion. Er hätte lieber Specialized in der Hand halten sollen.
> ...



Ist da was schlimm dran?


----------



## Bullsi (8. April 2010)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Ist da was schlimm dran?



Nein im Gegenteil, ich finde das gut, dass die Blue bisschen für Fahrräder wirbt. Wenns mehr Biker gibt profitieren ja alle von oder? (vor allem die Bike-Läden )
Und ein bisschen indirekte Werbung für Specialized find ich gut.


----------



## Kalles (10. April 2010)

Moin

Ein paar Std. noch, dann können wir wieder in die Kette treten. Um 2Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Vincents (10. April 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ... Um 2Uhr vom Parkplatz ...



OK bis in einer Stunde dann  - NIGHTRIDE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullsi (10. April 2010)

Yeah Nightride 

Nur das ich grad 4L flüssiges Brot in mir habe, passt schon.


----------



## DerBergschreck (11. April 2010)

Bin jetzt schon mehrmals mitgefahren und war auch gestern dabei - habe aber diesmal einige Kritikpunkte zu der Tour:

Ein Hund hat in einer MTB-Gruppe nichts zu suchen. Es gab einige brenzlige Situationen, wo man fahrtechnisch gut zu tun hatte - da ist es überhaupt nicht hilfreich, wenn da auch noch ein Hund ums Rad wuselt.

Ich halte den Ansatz "bei uns kann *jeder* mitfahren" für falsch und gefährlich. Das Gelände um Hilter ist definitiv nichts für absolute Anfänger. Das mussten einige ja auch auf dieser von überdurchschnittlich vielen Stürzen geprägten Tour schmerzvoll erfahren.

Wenn jemand dann, wie der Fahrer des Lapierre-Fullys, wirklich zum ersten mal auf einem MTB sitzt, hat er er genug zu tun, sich erst einmal mit seinem Rad vetraut zu machen. Sich dann noch auf die Gruppe und auf unbekanntes Gelände zu konzentrieren, führt schnell zu Überforderung - was dann ja auch in seinem ziemlich heftigen Sturz deutlich wurde.

Auch die Teilnahme des Jungens (ich schätze 12 Jahre alt?) halte ich für sehr fragwürdig - und zwar nicht wegen seines Alters, sondern ebensfalls seiner mangelhaften Radbeherrschung. Er lag auch mehrmals auf der Erde, einmal konnte ich ihn vor einem Sturz noch durch Festhalten bewahren. Kalle, stell dir mal vor, ihm wäre ersthaft was passiert: mit seinem kleinen 24"-Kinderrad in einer Gruppe mit Leuten mit fetten Fullies - wie wäre das denn bitte in der Öffentlichkeit angekommen?

Kalle, du solltest als Grundaussage etwas in dieser Richtung formulieren:
"Hier kein jeder mitfahren, der sein Rad beherrscht und schon ein paar hundert Kilometer im Gelände gefahren ist".

Damit werden auch Anfänger angesprochen - aber absolute Einsteiger bleiben aussen vor und werden vor Überforderung und Verletzungen geschützt. Denn die Gefahr ist ja die, dass jemand mit mangelhafter Fahrtechnik durch Vorausfahrende zu höherem Risiko "angestachelt" wird: der vor mit hat das gefahren - dann kann ich das auch. Klappt aber oft nicht und dann gibts Heulen und Zähneklappern. Das kann niemand wollen.

Ansonsten wie immer: schöne Tour (naja, die "Kriecheinlage" durch die Tannen bei der Besichtigung des zukünfigen Bikeparks war nicht so mein Fall ;-)

Gruss, Andreas


----------



## Can07 (11. April 2010)

Wer bringt denn einen Hund mit zu einer MTB Tour??


----------



## Vincents (11. April 2010)

Hallo Bergschreck,

nach der gestrigen Tour waren wir heute mit der bike-lounge in Bielefeld unterwegs. Das Gelände dort gefällt mir sehr gut! Wo fährst Du dort?

Jedenfalls haben wir auch nochmal über die Tour gestern gesprochen. 

Ich finde, es zeichnet Kalle's Treff aus, dass die Gruppe für alle und damit auch für Anfänger offen ist. Das sollte so bleiben, mir hat das am Anfang auch viel geholfen. Die Leute müssen selbstbewusst genug sein abzusteigen, wenn es noch zuviel ist. Darauf weist Kalle eigentlich auch immer hin. Der eine Kollege, der gestern gestürzt ist, erschien etwas sehr ehrgeizig.

Dass ein Knirps mal dabei ist, ist ok. In dem Alter bin ich auch mit dem Rad durch den Wald. Bezüglich der Haftung muss man sich natürlich als Veranstalter absichern. 

Der Hund war klar fehl am Platz. Das lag aber auch an der Größe  der Gruppe. So viele Leute um die Jahreszeit, das hätte ich nicht  erwartet. Die Gruppengröße ist überhaupt der Knackpunkt. Bei weniger als 10 Leuten kann man sich aufeinander einstellen und das Warten aufeinander stört überhaupt nicht. In so einem Fall wie gestern sollten wir vielleicht zwei Gruppen bilden. 

Grüße, 
Holger


----------



## DerBergschreck (11. April 2010)

Vincents schrieb:


> Hallo Bergschreck,
> nach der gestrigen Tour waren wir heute mit der bike-lounge in Bielefeld unterwegs. Das Gelände dort gefällt mir sehr gut! Wo fährst Du dort?



Nanu? Heute mit der bike-lounge? Das war dann aber nichts offizielles, oder? Stand jedenfalls nichts auf der Webseite und im Newsletter. (oder war das 'ne Tour, um die Inhalte des Basic-Kurses vom Samstag zu vertiefen?)

Ich fahre entweder von Bielefeld nach Osten Richtung Oerlinghausen (teils Hermannsweg, teils Parallelwege) oder Richtung Westen im Bereich Kirchdornberg, Werther, Ascheloh und Amshausen. In letzterer Gegend finde ich das Gelände besonders "kuschelig". Hat nicht so grosse Höhenunterschiede wie in Hilter und ist durch den Übergang des Teutos von einem auf zwei Höhenzüge landschaftlich ganz abwechslungsreich. Und mittendrin liegt die Friedrichshöhe ideal für eine Pause mit Einkehr


----------



## Odessit (11. April 2010)

Vincents schrieb:


> Die Gruppengröße ist überhaupt der Knackpunkt. Bei weniger als 10 Leuten kann man sich aufeinander einstellen und das Warten aufeinander stört überhaupt nicht. In so einem Fall wie gestern sollten wir vielleicht zwei Gruppen bilden.
> 
> Grüße,
> Holger



... dann gehen auch nicht unbemerkt drei Leute verloren


----------



## Vincents (11. April 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Nanu? Heute mit der bike-lounge? Das war dann aber nichts offizielles, oder? Stand jedenfalls nichts auf der Webseite und im Newsletter. (oder war das 'ne Tour, um die Inhalte des Basic-Kurses vom Samstag zu vertiefen?)



Es war ein "Advanced I" Kurs. Schöne Geschichte!


----------



## Vincents (11. April 2010)

Odessit schrieb:


> ... dann gehen auch nicht unbemerkt drei Leute verloren



korrekt  Gut, dass Lutz in dem Moment Besenfahrer war.


----------



## huskyradler (12. April 2010)

Kalle und Lutz haben eigenlich vor jeder abfahrt über kritische punkte gewarnt wie liegende bäume,größere welsige stücke,eng befahrbare stücke zwischen bäumen usw.   .Auch Phil der kleine junge hat die Tour meiner Meinung nach sehr gut gemeistert für seine 8jahre.wir sind alle mal klein angefangen und haben uns bei den großen alles abgeschaut,das sollte man vll mal im hinterkopf behalten.
Der Hund war mir nicht im Weg,hab aber doch einige Momente gesehen wo er jemandem vor mir im Weg war,da würde eigenlich mehr Kommunikation zwischen Herrchen und Hund reichen und ordentlich Beifuss Training.

Bei mir hat Irgendwo ab Rückweg von Dissen hoch zum Hermannsweg der Dämpfer aufgeben,In diesem Sinne vielen Dank an Lutz.


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. April 2010)

Vincents schrieb:


> Es war ein "Advanced I" Kurs. Schöne Geschichte!



Ja, hatte ich auch letztes Jahr gemacht.
Ende Mai ist bei mir Advanced II dran - hoffentlich ist das Wetter dann besser als bei euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikertarzan (12. April 2010)

Klasse Runde,moderates Tempo, viele Pausen, schöne Trails kennengelernt.
Auf dem Rückweg Richtung Steinhagen konnten wir uns dann austoben.
Irgendwas ist ja immer bei der großen Teilnehmerzahl!?
Super Angebot was Kalle da bietet, bestimmt nicht das letzte mal das wir da waren.
CS


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. April 2010)

Bikertarzan schrieb:


> Klasse Runde,moderates Tempo, viele Pausen, schöne Trails kennengelernt.
> Auf dem Rückweg Richtung Steinhagen konnten wir uns dann austoben.
> Irgendwas ist ja immer bei der großen Teilnehmerzahl!?
> Super Angebot was Kalle da bietet, bestimmt nicht das letzte mal das wir da waren.
> CS



Ihr wart die beiden, die wir im Zug getroffen hatten?
Falls ja: wenn ihr nochmal fahrt, könnten wir uns ja mit dem Bahn-Gruppenfahrschein zusammentun, dann sparen wir Kohle


----------



## Bikertarzan (12. April 2010)

Jau, kann mich gern mal melden, wir sind aber auch fleißige Rennradfahrer,
da gibts keine regelmäßigen Mountainbikerunden.
Aber die Idee ist gut !!

CS


----------



## Vincents (12. April 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> ...
> Ende Mai ist bei mir Advanced II dran - hoffentlich ist das Wetter dann besser als bei euch...



Das Wetter war größtenteils feucht und kalt . Doch das härtet uns ab.

Den Advanced II dranzuhängen, hätte mich auch interessiert. Der Termin Ende Mai passt nur leider nicht und ist wohl schon ausgebucht.


----------



## Kalles (13. April 2010)

Hi,

Filmmaterial von Samstag

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81nIVDf_zl8"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff im April[/nomedia]

lg
Kalle


----------



## tonig. (13. April 2010)

Hallo kalle. 
wollte mal fragen wo genau der bikepark in hilter ist?!?  
bei dem schönen wetter heute, wollten ein paar kumpels und ich da mal hin. 

bin da noch nie gewesen!!! hab nur letztens was davon gehört.


----------



## Kalles (14. April 2010)

Hallo

Es ist noch kein Bikepark, es sollte einer werden. Anfänge waren gemacht, bis Herr Brockmeyer das Vorhaben gestoppt hat. Das Gelände ist ein alter Steinbruch der Fa. Timmermeister in Hankenberge. Ich habe es der Behörde nochmals vorgeschlagen, mal abwarten.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## DerBergschreck (14. April 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Es ist noch kein Bikepark, es sollte einer werden. Anfänge waren gemacht, bis Herr Brockmeyer das Vorhaben gestoppt hat.



Wessen Interessen vertritt denn dieser Herr Brockmeyer, dass er das Projekt gestoppt hat?


----------



## tonig. (14. April 2010)

echt schade, dass es leute gibt, die uns den spaß nehmen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _rookie_ (15. April 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wessen Interessen vertritt denn dieser Herr Brockmeyer, dass er das Projekt gestoppt hat?



der Herr dürfte vom Landkreis Osnabrück sein...


----------



## Kalles (15. April 2010)

Leider ist Herr Brockmeyer letztes Jahr verstorben. Der Weg zum Ziel wird jetzt hoffentlich nicht steiniger.Der Landkreis hat auf alle Fälle in den Letzten Monaten viel Verständnis für unsere Sportart gezeigt u. sucht gemeinsam mit uns, den Bikern u. den Waldbesitzern nach einer Lösung. Hoffen wir auf eine baldige Lösung. 

Jetzt mal zum letzten Samstag
Grundsätzlich möchte ich hiermit sagen, das die Samstagstour ein freier Treff ist und jeder für sich selber "Haftet". Ich werde nicht bestimmen wer mitfahren darf u. bin auch froh das es ab und zu bunt gemischte Gruppen sind. Die Treffs werden dadurch immer interessant bleiben. Ich habe schon öfter Jugendliche mitgehabt, was ein wenig mit Jugendförderung zu tun hat u. welches das Ansehen der MTB Fahrer fördert.
Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Treff, außer das ich nicht genug Zeit aufbringen kann, um jedem einzelnen unterwegs Tipps zu geben, damit weniger Unfälle passieren. Ich finde es gut, dass der Gruppenzusammenhalt schon so gewachsen ist und viele aus der Gruppe den Anfängern gute Tipps geben.
Ich finde auch gut, dass hier positive und negative Kritik geäußert wird, um Denkanstöße für Veränderungen zu bringen.

Weiterhin fröhliches radeln...
... bis Samstag 14 Uhr  Treff Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (16. April 2010)

Hi

Denkt an morgen 14 Uhr, Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.Radsport-Schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## beha (16. April 2010)

hallo kalle,
wollen morgen mal mit 4-Leuten mitfahren.
Fahren sonst mit 3-6 Leuten im Bereich Voxtrup,Holsten-Mündrup,Holte,Nemden und Bissendorf.Also denn bis morgen 14:00H


----------



## Can07 (18. April 2010)

Hallo!

Gerstern war mal wieder ne super Dörferrunde! Hat super viel Spaß gemacht. Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.  
Bis nächsten Samstag......


----------



## -Hansi- (18. April 2010)

Moin,  da sind se 

 

Schönen Sonntag noch !    Hansi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi64 (19. April 2010)

Hallo,ich war am Samstag das erste mal mit "Kalles" Bikern auf Tour,hat viel Spass gemacht ! Bis bald...Gruss Andi


----------



## Kalles (20. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDtrvhtIlfI"]YouTube- Kalles Teutotour[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyPU-EBi19k"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertour 17.04.2010[/nomedia]

Fotos sind auch drin.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Phantomias (20. April 2010)

Ich plane morgen mal wieder mitzufahren. Allerdings wird es zeitlich recht knapp pünktlich bis 1845 Uhr da zu sein.


----------



## Kalles (23. April 2010)

Hallo

Letzten Samstag waren 26 Personen am Start, die ich dann aber in 2 Gruppen zu 12 u. 14 aufgeteilt habe. 12 zum Dörenberg, 14 zur Dörfertour, wo einige nasse Füße bekommen haben u. ich meinen Spaß. 

Wir sehen uns morgen bei  Wetter.
Abfahrt um 14Uhr Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## -Hansi- (24. April 2010)

Das war doch wieder tolll heute. Habe mir ganz schön den Staub aus der Kehle spülen müssen 
Nachstes mal fahr ich vorne 

Schönen Sonntag     -Hansi-


----------



## Phantomias (24. April 2010)

-Hansi- schrieb:


> Das war doch wieder tolll heute. Habe mir ganz schön den Staub aus der Kehle spülen müssen
> Nachstes mal fahr ich vorne
> 
> Schönen Sonntag     -Hansi-



Dafür musste aber schon schnell genug sein


----------



## Kalles (26. April 2010)

Hallo,

Filme:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEUeGT75O4E"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff vom 25.04.2010[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do6heiz0xnU"]YouTube[/nomedia]

Bilder sind wie immer in der Picasa Galerie eingestellt.

lg
Kalles


----------



## Kalles (27. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QrTedqJs-w"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff 24.04.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (27. April 2010)

Hi

Der Freie Treff Samstags von unserem Parkplatz ist letzte Zeit gut besucht. Wie es aussieht macht es allen richtig SpaÃ. 
 Am 1. Mai werden wir auch fahren. Es hat sich auch eine Mitfahrerin aus NÃ¼rnberg angemeldet.
Am 15. Mai fahren wir die Tour in Rothenfelde mit, bei der Miniolympiade. Start an den Salinen um 14 Uhr mit Anmeldung ab 13 Uhr u. 3,-â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr. 
DafÃ¼r gibt es einen Verpflegungsstand  am Restaurant Blomberg`s HÃ¶hen u. eine Massage  im Zelt neben dem Start von denen ich erst morgen erfahre, ob sie ein kleinen Obolus fÃ¼r die Kostendeckung haben mÃ¼ssen.
Eine Runde ist 23,7 km lang u. hat rund 1000 hm. 
NÃ¤heres kommt noch.

Bis morgen um 18 Uhr 45 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de
GruÃ Kalles


----------



## Kalles (27. April 2010)

18 Uhr 45 morgen Abend, ca. zwei Std. Runde. Das Wetter ist auf unsere Seite.
Testräder stehen genügend zur Verügung.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (30. April 2010)

Hallo

Wir fahren auch am 1.Mai. Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 14 Uhr.
Ich bin ab 13 Uhr 30 hier in Hilter.

Gruß K.-H.

Hier der Film vom Mittwoch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLVHXF-SA8g"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff vom 28.04.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (30. April 2010)

Hallo
Morgen werden die Waldwege alle gut belaufen sein, darum werden wir die Dörfertour anpeilen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (3. Mai 2010)

Hi

Bei dem Wetter am 1. Mai konnte es nur eine Freudeverbreitende Tour werden.
Life miterleben ist das Rezept. 
Mittwoch dann wieder um 18 Uhr 45 ab Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bilder von Samstag könnt ihr erst ab Donnerstag sehen. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Bullsi (5. Mai 2010)

Ich bin heute auch dabei. Hab aber kein Helmlicht, ich hoffe das stellt kein Problem dar.


----------



## Bullsi (6. Mai 2010)

Moin Kalle, ich habe gestern leider vergessen, dass ich noch die Verpackung von meiner Crankbrothers abholen musste. Samstag hole ich die dann ab. Da ist nämlich noch meine alte Sattenstütze drin.


----------



## Kalles (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo Bullsi
Habe alles für dich bei Seite gelegt.
Wir sehen uns dann morgen und all die Lust am Radeln haben und unseren Freien Treff mit guter Laune bereichern möchten.
Wie es aussieht wird das Wetter ein wenig gemischt sein. Vielleicht finde ich mal wieder ein Bach der etwas mehr Wasser führt. 
14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles

Bilder vom letzten Samstag kommen erst Montag.


----------



## Kalles (8. Mai 2010)

Nächsten Samstag starten wir um 14 Uhr in Bad Rothenfelde vom 2. Gravierwerk aus.
Die ausgezeichnete Strecke ist auch am Sonntag zu befahren.
Familienmitglieder sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen zu der 2. Mini-Olympiade, wo sehr viel angeboten wird.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (8. Mai 2010)

Mal ne schnelle Frage: Hält die Bahn von Bielefeld kommend auch direkt in Hilter? Laut Bahn.de ja. Auf GoogleMap ist aber keine Haltestelle eingezeichnet. So what?  Danke!


----------



## -Hansi- (8. Mai 2010)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Mal ne schnelle Frage: Hält die Bahn von Bielefeld kommend auch direkt in Hilter? Laut Bahn.de ja. Auf GoogleMap ist aber keine Haltestelle eingezeichnet. So what?  Danke!


 Jau -hält in Hilter-Bahnhof. Na dann Gute Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (8. Mai 2010)

-Hansi- schrieb:


> Jau -hält in Hilter-Bahnhof. Na dann Gute Fahrt



cool cool! Danke!


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. Mai 2010)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Mal ne schnelle Frage: Hält die Bahn von Bielefeld kommend auch direkt in Hilter? Laut Bahn.de ja. Auf GoogleMap ist aber keine Haltestelle eingezeichnet. So what?  Danke!



Mit den Bahnhöfen nimmt GoogleMaps es nicht so genau - da sind öfters mal Fehler drin.

Fahre auch immer mit der Bahn von Bielefeld nach Hilter. Ankunft immer um xx:48 Uhr - also ideal für die Startzeit 14:00 (die aber nie pünktlich eingehalten wird )


----------



## Kalles (10. Mai 2010)

Eine freundlichen Leihgabe von Fahrradhansi


----------



## Kalles (11. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pC8rG4-3Ng"]YouTube- Kalles Maitour im Teuto[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfY0kFrva_I"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff vom 08.05.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Vincents (11. Mai 2010)

@Hansi,
das Video sieht top aus! Die Slomos sind interessant. Woher kommt eigentlich das Vogelgezwitscher, hast Du das eingespielt? Oder fällt mir das beim Fahren nicht auf  ?

@Kalle,
wie immer gekonnt die interessanten Momente zusammengefasst! Das "Mondfahrzeug" wirkt noch auf dem Video etwas unwirklich. Als ich es bei der Abfahrt plötzlich vor mir hatte, habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt und musste ich mich erst vergewissern, dass nicht auch noch Elvis Presley oder Michael Jackson hinter dem Steuer sitzt.

Grüße, Holger


----------



## Kalles (12. Mai 2010)

*Nicht vergessen!*
Samstag, 15.05.2010 findet unsere Tour um 14.00 in Bad Rothenfelde im Rahmen der Mini-Olympiade statt.

2. Mini-Olympiade in Bad Rothenfelde am 15. Und 16. Mai 2010​
Wir sind dabei und bieten eine ausgeschilderte MTB Tour rund um den LÃ¼denstein im âKleinen Bergâ​Eine Runde 23,7 km mit ca. 1.000 knackigen HÃ¶henmetern 
Tourbeginn: 15.05. um 14.00 Anmeldung ab: 13.00 im Kurpark 
Startgeld: 3,--  Verpflegungsstand inklusive, am SchÃ¼tzenhaus âBlombergâs HÃ¶henâ
2 Profis von www.physioplus-online.de bieten fÃ¼r â¬ 2,-- Massagen an


Weitere Infos und das Programm findet Ihr am Ende dieses Eintrags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Nicht vergessen, Start Samstag in Bad Rothenfelde am Gradierwerk, Kreisel Bahnhofstraße mitten im Ort.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## -Hansi- (15. Mai 2010)

Moin,
hab noch'n paar Bilder von unserer "VADDERTAGSTOUR" (Tour d' Hörstel). War'n super Tag !  hm:840  km:40 
Ich fahr ja nur wegen dem Kuchen mit


----------



## Kalles (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin heute beim Wiehencross in Venne. Ihr könnt die Strecke in Bad Rothenfelde heute auch fahren.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## radrolle48 (18. Mai 2010)

-Hansi- schrieb:


> Moin,
> hab noch'n paar Bilder von unserer "VADDERTAGSTOUR" (Tour d' Hörstel). War'n super Tag ! hm:840 km:40
> Ich fahr ja nur wegen dem Kuchen mit


 
Tolles Video, klasse gemacht. Irgendwann fahr ich mit.


----------



## Kalles (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Schönes Wetter ist angesagt. Ich freue mich schon auf Samstag, wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## _rookie_ (20. Mai 2010)

Hier gibts Neuigkeiten zu der geplanten legalen DH-Strecke!

http://www.landkreis-osnabrueck.de/...itionierter-sport-oder-waldfrevel.html?type=2


----------



## Can07 (21. Mai 2010)

Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt. Werd versuchen am 27. Mai da mal hinzufahren und mir das anzuhören. 
Vielleicht wird´s ja wirklich mal was.....


----------



## Can07 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte nächstes Wochenende ( 29./30.05) mal nach Willingen und Winterberg fahren. 
Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte melden. Hoffe natürlich das das Wetter genauso gut wird. Fahre Samstag und wahrscheinlich Sonntag!
Je mehr Leute, desto besser!!


----------



## Phantomias (24. Mai 2010)

Can07 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte nächstes Wochenende ( 29./30.05) mal nach Willingen und Winterberg fahren.
> Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte melden. Hoffe natürlich das das Wetter genauso gut wird. Fahre Samstag und wahrscheinlich Sonntag!
> Je mehr Leute, desto besser!!


 Wir waren heute in Willingen. War echt super.
Vllt würde ich am 30. Mai nochmal mitkommen. Lass uns mal telefonieren.

Am 5.6. fahre ich nach Schulenberg. Wenn noch wer interesse hat, einafach melden.


----------



## ohropax (26. Mai 2010)

Moin moin,

wie ist aktuell der Stand bei den Mittwochstouren? Finden die einfach statt oder nur auf Anfrage oder gar nicht, weil zu hell? 

Neues zum Thema DH/FR-Streckenlegalisierung bei uns:klick mich

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Wir fahren Mittwochs um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sehr "Wichtig"
Morgen Abend ist für jeden MTB Fahrer eine Pflichtveranstatung im Kreishaus am Schölerberg um 18 Uhr 30, ganz hinten links im Kreishaus.
Je mehr Anwesende, um so mehr die Aussicht auf Erfolg unserer Anliegen.
Das Kreishaus muß überfüllt sein, damit die Behörde den Bedarf erkennt.

Wir alle hoffen auf Jeden!!!!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## tonig. (26. Mai 2010)

Sehr "Wichtig"
Morgen Abend ist für jeden MTB Fahrer eine Pflichtveranstatung im Kreishaus am Schölerberg um 18 Uhr 30, ganz hinten links im Kreishaus.
Je mehr Anwesende, um so mehr die Aussicht auf Erfolg unserer Anliegen.
Das Kreishaus muß überfüllt sein, damit die Behörde den Bedarf erkennt.

Wir alle hoffen auf Jeden!!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na dann wollen wir uns mal dahin begeben!!!
Muss wie ne Völkerwanderung werden!!! 

Bin auf alle Fälle dabei und hoffe auf SEHR,SEHR viele Gleichgesinnte. 
Sehen uns hoffentlich alle morgen im Kreishaus.

Bis denne...


----------



## fullcontact187 (26. Mai 2010)

ich bin auch da!


----------



## Vincents (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
leider konnte ich nicht zum Schölerberg kommen. 
Was war da los? Wie war Euer Eindruck?
Gibt es noch andere Termine?
Grüße, Holger


----------



## WildsauHardride (28. Mai 2010)

Hi,

musste gestern zu der Zeit, leider eine Klausur schreiben.
Sonst wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen...Ich hoffe das trotzdem genug Biker erschienen sind.

Wäre dankbar wenn jemand berichten könnte, hoffendlich Positives 

Gruß


----------



## Kalles (28. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEyhUlZ_y3g"]YouTube- Pfingsten mit Kalle im Teuto[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4km2qy0xBY"]YouTube- 24.04.2010  MTB im Teuto[/nomedia]

Hallo

Morgen wie immer, Freier Treff, Abfahrt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bilder vom letzten Samstag sind unter hier (blau) zu finden, Film folgt heute noch.
Die Anfänger vom letzten Samstag sind super mitgekommen u. nach Erkundigung gut auf.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

morgen, Sonntag den 30.05. gibts ne Einführungstour für Einsteiger. Es geht um 9.00 Uhr los und es wird ne moderate Runde welche bestimmt auch von Neueinsteigern leicht bewältigt werden kann. Freue mich besonders auch auf die interessierten Damen für welche eine besonders geeignete Tour ausgearbeitet wurde.
Bis morgen Früh dann!

Kalles

Abfahrt wie immer in Hilter  http://www.radsport-schriewer.de/


----------



## -Hansi- (1. Juni 2010)

Moin,  
das Video von Samstag steht bei YouTube unter *fahrradhansi  *
hab's nicht auf Kalles Seite hochladen können 

See you later...... Hansi


----------



## Kalles (1. Juni 2010)

Moin,

hier der Film von Samstag, Bilder wie immer in der Galerie in der Signatur.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3b76yw7MLg"]YouTube- Am 29.05.2010 mit Kalle durch den Teuto[/nomedia]



Und hier der Link zu Hansis Film:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSRdaY9GARI&feature=sub"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff - 29.05.2010  im Teuto[/nomedia]


Gruß
Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (1. Juni 2010)

Hansi, die slow motion Szenen find ich genial!


----------



## derearl (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

Da sich ja auch hier eine Reihe begeisterte Bergradsportler herumtreiben, möchte ich vor dem Hintergrund der Initiative zur Errichtung legaler Downhillstrecken in und um Osnabrück auf die neu gegründete *IG "Teutobiker"* hinweisen, die ein erster lockerer Zusammenschluss von Gleichgesinnten bildet. Weitere Schritte können von hier aus gut geplant werden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=526

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Beitritte! Und bitte weitersagen, denn je mehr Leute es werden, umso besser können wir unsere Interessen vertreten.

Gruß Earl


----------



## Vincents (2. Juni 2010)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hansi, die slow motion Szenen find ich genial!




 

Wer streichelt hier zärtlicher zum Walzer von Strauss? Die Stollenreifen die Wurzeltrails oder die Streicher die Violinen? Das ist hier die Frage!
P.S. hätte Strauss das gesehen, er hätte den Walzer statt "An der schönen blauen Donau" in "Im schönen grünen Teuto" umbenannt und sein Hobby gewechselt.


----------



## Vincents (2. Juni 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Moin,
> hier der Film von Samstag, Bilder wie immer in der Galerie in der Signatur.
> YouTube- Am 29.05.2010 mit Kalle durch den Teuto
> ...



 Die Harvester sind schon gewaltig. Habe neulich einen in der Nähe von "Achter de Welt" gesehen. Damit kann man bestimmt Traumtrails bauen. Den Maschinenführern möchte ich empfehlen niemals den Zündschlüssel stecken zu lassen, sonst kommt noch jemand auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## -Hansi- (2. Juni 2010)

Kalle,  die Profilspuren auf deinen Fotos sind aber nicht von meinem *NOBBY NIC*


----------



## sterniwaf (4. Juni 2010)

Fahrt ihr auch am 5.6.?
Ich werde mich mal auf die Socken machen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Aber das sieht ja super aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (4. Juni 2010)

Wenn ihr morgen fahrt, würden meine Freundin und ich aus Bielefeld auch mal mitfahren wollen! Muss man sich irgendwo anmelden oder einfach vorbei kommen?
Achja, wir sind Einsteiger, aber ambitioniert!


----------



## KD-BigHit_2009 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe schon, ein, zwei Leute die hier schreiben sind schon in der Teutobiker IG. *Danke noch mal für eure unterstützung ! *
Wer noch nicht dabei ist, wäre super wenn ihr dazustoßen würdet.
Können jede Unterstützung gebrauchen!


----------



## Kalles (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Bei dem Wetter wäre es eine Sünde nicht zu fahren. 14 Uhr Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Es ist ein freier Treff, also ohne Anmeldung.

Bis morgen dann.
Gruß K.-H.


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (5. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute! Das war doch mal ne richtig gute Sache heute! Hat uns super viel Spaß gemacht mitzufahren! Ich finds klasse das ihr sowas organisiert, weiter so!

Wir sind jetzt öfter mit von der Partie!

Beste Grüße aus Bielefeld!


----------



## Spacy (6. Juni 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, wirklich eine Super Tour beim schönsten Wetter!!
Habe hier ein wenig Videomaterial von der Tour, aber leider sind die besten Szenen nicht aufgenommen worden, Akku war alle..
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/12322948"]Lapierre Spicy 316 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]

Gruß Spacy


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (6. Juni 2010)

Grüß dich! Hast dich ja doch noch angemeldet! Dann war das ne Cam die du mit Panzertape am Lenker befestigt hast? Cooles Video btw., schade das der Akku platt war!


----------



## Spacy (6. Juni 2010)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Grüß dich! Hast dich ja doch noch angemeldet! Dann war das ne Cam die du mit Panzertape am Lenker befestigt hast? Cooles Video btw., schade das der Akku platt war!



Hi  genau, der bin ich, mit dem Panzer Tape.. 
Ja ich ärgere mich auch so richtig, weil es waren noch viele schöne Abfahrten dabei gewesen die nicht drauf sind.. 
Aber wir holen es bestimmt noch nach..


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (6. Juni 2010)

Garantiert! Das muss wiederholt werden! Gibts keine Helmhalterung für deine Cam?


----------



## Spacy (6. Juni 2010)

Den selben Gedanken hatte ich nachdem ich mir das Videomaterial angeschaut habe auch. Die Cam muss auf dem Helm 
Ich denke, die beste Halterung wird das Panzertape sein


----------



## Kalles (7. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Fotos sind wie immer in unserer Bildergalerie.   

Und hier sind Filme:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stCJ1PjWtj0"]YouTube- Kalles Teutotour am Mittwoch 02.06.2010[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B73N87-zjbI"]YouTube- Kalles Teutotour vom 05.06.2010[/nomedia]


Gruß
Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacy (7. Juni 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Fotos sind wie immer in unserer Bildergalerie.
> 
> ...



Schönes Video, ab dem Tag an, bin ich Spicy geschädigt!!


----------



## Phantomias (8. Juni 2010)

JO, das Spicy ist schon nett.
Wenn ich es arbeitstechnisch schaffe, bin ich morgen mit dabei.


----------



## Wild_Kroete (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich es schaffe bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Kalles (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Die Touren machen immer mehr Laune. Teilnehmer, Wetter, Gegend, alles top. 
Gestern war der Untergrund sehr feucht, wir sehr dreckig, trotzdem kam mir eine Welle von Zufriedenheit entgegen, als wir wiedr auf unseren  Parkplatz fuhren.
Samstag 14Uhr auf ein Neues

Weiter so, 
Gruß K.-H.  www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (11. Juni 2010)

Und hier noch der Fim vom Mittwoch: 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP_xYrtYIdQ"]YouTube- Mit Kalle durch den Teuto[/nomedia]







Bis Morgen

Kalles


----------



## Vincents (11. Juni 2010)

Hi Kalle, ich würde ja gerne kommen, aber leider hat sich meine Schaltung und oder Kassette am letzten Wochenende im Harz zerlegt. Die Kassette hinten eiert, als wäre sie von einem Schmiedehammer geküßt worden. Den Patienten weise ich die Woche bei Dir ein! Grüße!


----------



## Kalles (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo 

Mittwoch fahren wir wieder Trails vom Feinsten, bis dann also. Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Wir sind gerade wieder gekommen. 11Mann u. eine Frau, alle gut drauf, wobei das Wetter auch noch geholfen hat. 27km, überwiegend Singletrails haben eine Laune heraufbeschworen die ich hier nicht beschreiben kann. Miterleben ist das Rezept, was euch bestimmt einige bestätigen können.
Nächste Tour Samstag 14Uhr.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hier der Film vom Mittwoch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHWbdN1o1jo"]YouTube- Kalles Teutotour am 16.06.2010[/nomedia]

Bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (18. Juni 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Miterleben ist das Rezept, was euch bestimmt einige bestätigen können.



So isses. Das schnallen aber leider einige Bekannte von mir hier in Bielefeld nicht. Ich denke da oft: "Das muss ganz schön anstrengend sein, sich jeden Samstag 'ne andere Ausrede auszudenken, damit man in Hilter nicht mitfahren muss!"


----------



## Kalles (19. Juni 2010)

Moin

Kurz vor der Abfahrt hatten wir ein Regenschauer, aber so positiv wie wir eingestellt waren, konnte das Wetter nur vom Feinsten werden u. so war es auch. 17 Mann u. eine Frau kamen mal wieder aus dem Staunen nicht heraus wie schön unsere Gegend hier ist.
Dann wollen wir mal so weiter machen.  

Gruß Kalles


----------



## -Hansi- (20. Juni 2010)

Jau, war wieder ne schöne lockere Tour durch unseren Teuto 
----ach ja, da war doch noch was.................. 
*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH* *zum Geburtstag*, Kalle.
Das Bier hol ich mir heut abend ab 
Gruß Hansi


----------



## madglobal (20. Juni 2010)

Na da schließe ih mich sehr gerne an:

*Alles Gute und heile Knochen für Dich Kalle!!*

Bin ab kommende Woche wieder häufiger dabei!

Ciao
martin


----------



## Uwe_H (20. Juni 2010)

Hey Kalle, 

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!! *

Gruß Uwe


----------



## criscross (20. Juni 2010)

Hi Kalle

Alles gute zum Geburtstag 
Gruß aus Bielefeld
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wild_Kroete (20. Juni 2010)

HI Kalle,

alles Guten zum Geburtstag. Leider schaffe ich es heute Abend nicht! Wir sehen uns Samstag, bis dahin schone die alten Knochen, damit ich nicht immer hinter dir Bremsen muss.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## KILLtheHILL (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Kalle,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag, und weiterhin unfallfreie Fahrt.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## bicicletta (20. Juni 2010)

Happy Birthday...alles Liebe!
Claudia


----------



## Vincents (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Kalle,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Ich hoffe Du konntest noch der Versuchung widerstehen, Dich mit einem E-Bike zu beschenken. So wie Du Dich gehalten hast, wäre das wohl kaum nötig. Weiter so! 



Gruß, Holger


----------



## Odessit (21. Juni 2010)

Liebe Grüße zum Geburtstag aus Telgte!

Gruß Ilja


----------



## Kalles (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hier der Film von Samstag:


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1xPczrMjGU"]YouTube- Kalles Teutotour am 19.06.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (22. Juni 2010)

Moin

Danke Euch allen.
Daniel du alte Locke, ich muß den Bremsklotzverschleiß anheizen u. dich bei Laune halten.

Wer fährt morgen mit? Zur 2ten Halbzeit möchte ich zu Hause sein. Das heißt, komprimiert fahren, dampf machen? Aber ohne Daniel, der Bremst ja nur!!!! 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Xeleux (22. Juni 2010)

hallo ...
wenn ihr morgen fahrt, möchte ich mich gern zum ersten mal euch anschließen. 
gruß
xeleux


----------



## Wild_Kroete (23. Juni 2010)

Moin Jungs,

ich werde heute auch versuche da zu sein. Habe allerdings noch bis voraussichtlich 15:00 Uhr einen Termin in den Niederlanden. Könnte also etwas knapp bei mir werden

@Kalle: Ich melde mich noch bei dir.

Mir ist die zweite Halbzeit allerdings egal  Und wenn ich heizen soll, würde ich das leichte Rad mitbringen. Dann sehen wir mal, wer die dickeren Klötze hat.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## spurty (23. Juni 2010)

Wir kommen auch mit zwei Mann. Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (23. Juni 2010)

hallo kalle,
es war heut eine super tour, die einfach lust auf mehr macht ... wenn das hindernis kondition nicht wär  , nee war nur spaß, paßt schon!
also, samstag kann ich leider nicht , aber nächsten Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei  ... see you!


----------



## Kalles (24. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-VVH3kf4c4"]YouTube- Mit Kalle durch den Teuto[/nomedia]

Hallo

Es war eine tolle Sache mit euch zu fahren u. zeigen wie schön der Teuto sein kann. Er hat allerdings auch schlechte Seiten, nämlich die Höhenmeter die jemanden ganz schön alle machen können, besonders wenn Ihr sie am Deich nicht so trainieren könnt. Vielleicht solltet ihr öfter kommen.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (24. Juni 2010)

Hi

Gester sind wir trotz des Fußball`s mit 8 Personen unterwegs gewesen. Ich habe ein bischen Gas gegeben, weil ich die zweite Halbzeit noch sehen wollte. Im Vordergrund stand natürlich die Zufriedenheit der Mitfahrer, was auch sehr Gut geklappt hat, oder?
Nächster Treff ist Samstag 14Uhr.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## spurty (24. Juni 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Im Vordergrund stand natürlich die Zufriedenheit der Mitfahrer, was auch sehr Gut geklappt hat, oder?
> 
> ...



Joa, ging wohl grad so.............. Ne, Scherz! War echt ne richtig schöne Runde und hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Gibt ja wirklich schöne Trails bei euch!  Fand die Matschkuhle echt klasse!  Einen Haken hatte die Sache allerdings. Das macht so einen Bock, daß man geknickt is, wenn's schon vorbei is.  Aber es gibt ja immer ein nächstes Mal.


----------



## Kalles (25. Juni 2010)

Hi

Erinnerung!!! Morgen 14Uhr ab www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Odessit (26. Juni 2010)

Es war eine tolle Tour bei einem tollen Wetter! 

Gruss


----------



## Can07 (27. Juni 2010)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ca. 31.5 km waren bei dem Wetter einfach nur ein Traum.... Wir wollten gar nicht mehr zurück!!!


----------



## -Hansi- (27. Juni 2010)

Can07 schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ca. 31.5 km waren bei dem Wetter einfach nur ein Traum.... Wir wollten gar nicht mehr zurück!!!


Toll.....und ich mußte zur Hochzeit  aaaaaber Freitag geht's ins schönste Gebirge der Welt ( Dolomiten ) 
See you later,  Hansi


----------



## criscross (27. Juni 2010)

Can07 schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ca. 31.5 km waren bei dem Wetter einfach nur ein Traum.... Wir wollten gar nicht mehr zurück!!!


 
Mit Abstand die beste Tour die ich bis jetzt in Hilter gefahren bin .
absolut geile anspruchsvolle Trails und Downhills.
Dank an unseren Guide Phantomias ( Frank ? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (28. Juni 2010)

Moin

Schön das ihr alle gut zufrieden wart. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRSUpogIHlk"]YouTube- Kalles Teutotour vom 26.06.2010[/nomedia]


 Die Gruppe zu trennen hat sehr gut hingehauen wie es aussieht, somit hatten wir alle unseren Spaß.   Ein Dank an Frank!
Mittwoch fahren wir die Dörferrunde, die immer wieder für Emotionen sorgt. Technisch etwas anspruchsvoll und für den der nicht absteigen möchte, eine Herausforderung.
Dann also bis Mittwoch 18Uhr45.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (29. Juni 2010)

Morgen 18Uhr45 Start, nicht vergessen.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## posmanet (30. Juni 2010)

Ich werde da sein - wie Dienstag besprochen. Ich rufe morgen (...ist ja schon heute!) nochmal kurz durch - meine Freundin möchte auch mitkommen.

Gruß
Martin mit dem Cadex


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (30. Juni 2010)

Meine Freundin und ich reisen gleich auch aus Bielefeld an! Bis nachher!


----------



## Phantomias (30. Juni 2010)

War ne echt klasse RUnde heute. Trotz einer nicht unerheblichen Teilnehmerzahl von, ja wirklich, 20 Leuten hat alles super geklappt.
Zurück in Hilter hatten alle irgendwie ein Grinsen auf dem Gesicht.
War echt klasse. Bis evtl. nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (30. Juni 2010)

Schließe mich an! Bis auf die zwei Reifenpannen alles tutti! Geh jetzt pennen! Grüße aus Bielefeld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posmanet (30. Juni 2010)

Ebenso - eine tolle Tour. Wir sind gerne mal wieder dabei!  Vielleicht dann ja mit neuen eigenen Fullys?


----------



## Kalles (2. Juli 2010)

Hi, hier der Film vom Mittwoch.   

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0WkCPl93ck"]YouTube- Kalles Teutotour am 30.06.2010[/nomedia]


LG Kalle


----------



## Wild_Kroete (2. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte Kalle einfach schon mal vorweggreifen: 

Morgen wird natürlich auch gefahren. Die Gruppen werden sich evtl. aufteilen, damit der Teil der Fussball schauen will, rechtzeitig wieder am Auto ist. Zumindest die Zweite Halbzeit wird klappen, je nach Anreiseentfernung. Die andere Gruppe kann dann so lange fahren, wie die Beine es mit machen.

Beste Grüße und bis morgen
Daniel


----------



## Kalles (2. Juli 2010)

Bis morgen dann, u. zieht euch was warmes an. 
13Uhr45(14Uhr) am Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (5. Juli 2010)

Moin

Samstag waren wir pünktlich zum Fußball zurück. Ein zweiter Trupp ist noch übern Dörrenberg gewesen. Selbst bei dem warmen Wetter war es eine super Runde.
Mittwoch müssen wir uns nochmals trennen, des Fußballs wegen, aber eine gute Stunde bin ich dabei.
Am 25.07.2010 möchte ich nach Höxter zu Andreas N. Er kennt sich dort gut aus. Um 6Uhr morgens geht es hier los, damit wir um 8Uhr dort fahren können. Nachmittags muß er immer arbeiten. Es soll eine 3-4 Std Tour werden. Bitte hier melden.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Morgen 14Uhr geht es wieder los zur "Wahnsinnstour".
Wieso Wahnsinn? Guck mal nach draußen, 37 Grad sind morgen angesagt.
Wir fahren immer, also raus aus dem Pool.
Abfahrt Hilter Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (12. Juli 2010)

Moin

Mit gemischten Gefühlen sind wir die Tour angetreten bei der Hitze.Beim Fahren hat man davon nicht viel gemerkt, es war wieder eine tolle Tour mit euch zusammen.
Poolsitzer haben auf alle Fälle was verpasst. 

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo

29ner testen? Ich habe ein Epic Gr.L hier stehen, außerdem noch 10 andere Testbikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre.
MTB Tour morgen Abend um 18Uhr45. Freier Treff vom Parkplatz Rad-Sport Schriewer in Hilter, 20km südlich von Osnabrück.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## transalp03 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Transalp-Startplatz frei!!!
Wer hat Zeit und Lust am Freitag 16.7.10 mit zur Transalp zu fahren.
Da ein Teamfahrer kurzfristig ausgefallen ist, gibt es noch einen freien Platz.
Übernachtung im Wohnmobil ist organisiert.
Preis ist verhandelbar.
Die Mannschaft kommt aus Münster. 
Wer wirklich kann (will) ruft mich bitte unter 0163/7010597 an.
Ich leite euch dann weiter-
VG Thomas


----------



## Xeleux (14. Juli 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 29ner testen? Ich habe ein Epic Gr.L hier stehen, außerdem noch 10 andere Testbikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre.
> MTB Tour morgen Abend um 18Uhr45. Freier Treff vom Parkplatz Rad-Sport Schriewer in Hilter, 20km südlich von Osnabrück.
> ...


 

Guten Morgen Kalle,
ich bin heut auch wieder dabei ... und möchte gern Dein Angebot  annehmen, das 29er Epic zu testen! bis heut abend dann ... 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Juli 2010)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Kalle,
> ich bin heut auch wieder dabei ... und möchte gern Dein Angebot  annehmen, das 29er Epic zu testen! bis heut abend dann ...
> Gruß



Wenn du mal Mittwoch abend fahren willst und Hilter ist dir zu weit ist: an der Schrebergarten Kolonie "Sieben Hügel" (www.sieben-huegel.de) wird ja auch immer ab 19.00 Uhr fleissig gefahren.


----------



## Kalles (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Mittwoch sind wir in den Sturm gekommen, kurz vor Iburg. 15min in der Schutzhütte gewartet,aber dann doch im Regen  , statt 34 Grad nach der Abkühlung bei 22Grad  zurück gefahren.
Das war mal ein Erlebnis besonderer Art. Es haben sich sogar einige bedankt für die etwas einzigartige Runde. 

Morgen geht es dann um 13Uhr55 wieder los. Abfahrt 14Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## DerBergschreck (16. Juli 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Morgen geht es dann um 13Uhr55 wieder los. Abfahrt 14Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de



Ach, vor 14:15 Uhr wird doch das eh nix.
(die Freerider brauchen ja immer die akademische Viertelstunde um sich aufm Parkplatz warmzuhoppeln)


----------



## Phantomias (16. Juli 2010)

das liegt aber meist daran, das einige immer erst um 14 Uhr ankommen. Dann noch auspacken, zusammenbauen und umziehen müssen.
So wirds natürlcih irgendwann immer später ...


----------



## Jannik. (17. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte heute auch mal mitfahren. Werd so gegen elf hin in Bünde starten, über Straße nach Hilter. Gibts die Möglichkeit, nen Rucksack während der Tour abzustellen im Laden oder so? Kann man irgendwo in der Nähe duschen, Freibad oder so? Wollt anschließend direkt zu nem Kumpel.
MfG
Jannik


----------



## DerBergschreck (17. Juli 2010)

Phantomias schrieb:


> das liegt aber meist daran, das einige immer erst um 14 Uhr ankommen. Dann noch auspacken, zusammenbauen und umziehen müssen.
> So wirds natürlcih irgendwann immer später ...



Da hilft es, einfach pünktlich um 14 Uhr losfahren. Wenn die Zeitdiebe dann um 14:03 eintreffen und niemand ist mehr da, dann werden sie das nächste mal schon pünktlich sein.

Mache ich bei meinen Touren auch so.
Gewartet wird nicht - wir sind ja nicht an der Bushaltestelle.
Zu spät kommen ist unsozial gegenüber allen anderen die sich ihre Zeit so einteilen, dass sie pünktlich kommen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (17. Juli 2010)

Jannik. schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute auch mal mitfahren. Werd so gegen elf hin in Bünde starten, über Straße nach Hilter. Gibts die Möglichkeit, nen Rucksack während der Tour abzustellen im Laden oder so? Kann man irgendwo in der Nähe duschen, Freibad oder so? Wollt anschließend direkt zu nem Kumpel.
> MfG
> Jannik



Falls Laden nicht geht, ist bestimmt einer der Leute die mit dem Auto kommen so nett, dass du den Rucksack dort abstellen kannst.

Laut GoogleMaps
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&um...local_group&ct=image&resnum=3&ved=0CDAQtgMwAg

hat Hilter kein Freibad. Aber der Kumpel hat doch bestimmt 'ne Dusche, oder?

(in Rothenfelde unter die Saline stellen ist ja auch blöd - das ist ja Salzwasser)


----------



## Can07 (17. Juli 2010)

Heute wird´s bestimmt wieder gut. Sehen uns um 14.00 Uhr- warmgehoppelt versteht sich.


----------



## Kalles (20. Juli 2010)

Moin

Morgen 18Uhr45 wie immer Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de, pünktlich u. warmgehoppelt bei dieser Hitze.
Hallo Jannik. Ich hoffe dir hat es trotz der Strapazen gut gefallen auf der Tour. 

Bis zum nächsten mal, Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (23. Juli 2010)

Moin,

hier der Film vom letzten Mittwoch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR7lJoupYvI"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff am 14.07.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (23. Juli 2010)

Moin

Morgen 14Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## -Hansi- (25. Juli 2010)

Moin,
schöne Tour gestern - Kalle wollte am Anfang nur bergaufi..... aber dann kamen doch noch die Sahnetrails     hm:750  km:28
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTLuwC-Kdr0"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff   24 07 2010 im Teuto[/nomedia]


----------



## transalp03 (25. Juli 2010)

.......das ist ja wieder ein toller Film von einer schönen Tour ! *Super Hansi* *!!*


----------



## Kalles (27. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEVAj9o5pgU"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff vom 24.07.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## eko (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Dennis, ich bin 26 Jahre und komme aus der schönen flachen Stadt Delmenhorst Ich bin Anfänger im Bereich MTB und werde heute Abend wohl an der Tour vom Radsport-schriewer teilnehmen.

Wer ist noch dabei? Seit ihr nur Profis? Habe gerade schon mit Radsport-Schriewer telefoniert. Der nette Herr schilderte mir, der langsamste macht das Tempo

Also, Leute heute wird´s langsamer

Netten Gruß Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (2. August 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin eine Woche in den Alpen gewesen, Vorstellung Neuheiten Specialized u. Scott 2011.
Morgens Vorstellung u. Schulung, ab 14Uhr Testride. Ich kann euch saaageen - Wahnsinn.
Ich kann euch einiges berichten, zum Beispiel Mittwoch ab 18Uhr45 auf der Tour.
Abfahrt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (3. August 2010)

Moin

Wolte mich noch bei Frank und Lutz bedanken, das sie die Touren letzten Mittwoch und Samstag geführt haben. 

Dennis, wenn du mitfahren möchtest, man zu. 

Ich werde meine Testräder bald verkaufen, sobald die neuen hier sind. Wer Interesse hat kann sich vormelden. Tel.05424 39063

Gruß Kalle


----------



## WildsauHardride (3. August 2010)

Hey,


hab mir grad das Video von eurer Tour vom 24.7.10 angesehen...Bei 1.57 fahre ich an euch vorbei.
Hatte mir schon gedacht das es Kalles Gruppe sein könnte 

Gruß


----------



## Vincents (3. August 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Ich werde meine Testräder bald verkaufen, sobald die neuen hier sind. Wer Interesse hat kann sich vormelden. Tel.05424 39063


 
Das höre ich gerne! Aber wahrscheinlich kein XL-Rahmen dabei? Verscherbelst Du auch das Enduro mit dem roten Metallic-Lack? Das kann sich wirklich sehen lassen!


----------



## KaijserChief (6. August 2010)

Moin kalle,

Das war mittwoch mal ein schones trail! Wen ich mal am campotel Bin woll ich gern noch ein mal mit fahren!

Gr. Gerwin Kaijser (aus der niederlande)


----------



## Spacy (6. August 2010)

Nun hat mein Lapierre Nachwuchs bekommen.. 
Und wurde gleich heute schon mal eingeweiht!! 

Klasse Bike, mein Junior ist total davon begeistert!! 

Vielen Dank auch an Kalle und seine Mitarbeiter für den super schnellen Service!!


----------



## Kalles (7. August 2010)

Hallo

Ein XL Rad ist nicht dabei. Das rote Enduro steht natürlich auch zur Verfügung.

Bis gleich 14 Uhr

Gruß Kalles


----------



## -Hansi- (7. August 2010)

Das war ja mal wieder ne tolle Tour heute, sah aus als ob es allen super gefallen hat.  *hm:722  km:30* - besten Dank auch an Daniel und ich hoffe Du hast dich nicht weh getan. Na denne schÃ¶nen Sonntag und immer schÃ¶n "Kette rechts"    [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-4GHSF1KkM"]YouTube- âªKalles Bikertreff   07 08 2010â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Wild_Kroete (8. August 2010)

Hi, 
Ist nicht allzuviel passiert. Kleine Prellung auf dem Fuss und ein verstauchtes rechtes Handgelenk. Das Dümmste ist, dass das Display vom Navi kaputt gegangen ist. Aber alles reparierbar. Auf dem Video sah es mal wieder harmloser aus, als es sich angefühlt hat. Aus dem Sturz kann man wenigstens lernen, dass man den Arsch nicht zu weit hinten haben sollte.

Dann bis Mittwoch

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## KaijserChief (8. August 2010)

Moin,

Wo Kann man die bilder ansehen?

Gr. Gerwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (8. August 2010)

KaijserChief schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wo Kann man die bilder ansehen?
> 
> Gr. Gerwin


 Eine Seite zurück.....35


----------



## KILLtheHILL (9. August 2010)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
hat wer Lust am 28.08.10 von Hörstel aus Richtung Hermann (Transteuto.de) zu fahren?
Mindestens 130 km und reichlich Höhenmeter. Teilstrecke geht auch... bis Hilter sind es 60 km. 

Dann bis Mittwoch

Gruß 
Lutz


----------



## Can07 (10. August 2010)

So, jetzt weiß ich wie man zu einem richtigen Profi wird.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uYSctSJ8KA&feature=player_embedded#

.... einfach früh anfangen!!!!


----------



## Kalles (12. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39NPxK9fqwo"]YouTube- Mit Kalle im Teuto[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (13. August 2010)

Moin

Morgen fahren wir die Dörferrunde. Wer Lust hat, Start 14Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Meine Testräder stehen zum Verkauf, sobald die Neuen hier sind können sie übernommen werden. Wer Interesse hat bitte vormelden.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## posmanet (13. August 2010)

Moin,

vielleicht kommen wir mit - was ist die Dörferrunde?

Gruß


----------



## Kalles (13. August 2010)

Die Dörferrunde hat nicht ganz so viel hm, dafür aber viele technische Trails. Sehr abwechslungsreich u. interessant. Wundertüte also.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Wild_Kroete (14. August 2010)

Moin Leute,

Ich werde heute leider nicht dabei sein, da ich Abends mit meine Freundin in Oesede in einem Musical bin. Ist eine sehr gute Gelegenheit für meine Superkompensation. Morgen(Sonntag) habe ich geplant gegen 13:30Uhr eine Tour im Raum Rheine/Ibbenbüren zu starten. Hier die Eckdaten für die, die mitfahren möchten.

Start: Wanderparkplatz Brochterbeck, 52°13'48.38"N /   7°45'11.11"E für die  Routenberechnung mit Google Earth, ca. 15min vom Ikea Osnabrück

Länge: 30km / 800hm

Character: Sehr traillastig. Wir werden uns sicher Zeit nehmen, um einige Stellen auch mal zu üben und alternative Routen zu besprechen.

Ende: spätestens 18:00 Uhr

Wer Lust hat, kann mir einfach eine Nachricht schicken oder um 13:30 Uhr in Brochterbeck sein. 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Vincents (14. August 2010)

@Daniel: Dein Steißbein schlägt in dem Video ja mal geradso noch neben den Wurzelstöcken ein, Glück gehabt. Gut zu hören, dass Du nur leichte Blessuren hattest. 

Ansonsten ein astreiner Stunt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (15. August 2010)

Moin,

hier mal ne Kurzfassung von meinem diesjährigen *ALPENCROSS,* und die Birnlücke tut ga nich so weh...   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyH1yjxtq-0"]YouTube- Hansi's  ALPENCROSS 4   2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (17. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6Wn87IojhQ"]YouTube- 14.08.10[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (18. August 2010)

_Meine Testräder stehen zum Verkauf, sobald die Neuen hier sind können sie übernommen werden. Wer Interesse hat bitte vormelden._

Hier sind die Testbikes die verkauft werden:

1 Specialized Epic 29er Gr. L
1 Specialized Epic Expert Gr. L
1 Specialized Safire Gr. M
1 Lapierre XControl 310 Gr. L
1 Lapierre Spicy 216 Gr. M
1 Scott Genius 30 Gr. L
1 Specialized Stumpjumper expert Gr. M


----------



## Kalles (18. August 2010)

Moin

Ich wollte nur berichten, dass der Stuntfahrer letzten Samstag wohl auf ist.

Bis heute Abend dann. 18Uhr45 Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Karl-Heinz


----------



## Kalles (22. August 2010)

Moin 

Triathlon am Kronensee. Näheres unter Bike and Fins.
Lustige Veranstaltung, an der ihr auch mal teilnehmen könnt.

Die Tour heute war nicht ganz ohne, darum gehe ich jetzt schlafen.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (24. August 2010)

Hallo

Morgen 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Es wäre schön, wenn wir pünktlich loskämen, denn die Tage werden immer kürzer.
Beleuchtung sollte man sicherheitshalber auch mitnehmen.
Wer zwei neue Cannondale MTB`s sehen möchte, der Außendienst bringt sie morgen mit, ab 17Uhr ist er im Haus.
Auch die Tour wird er begleiten. Er ist früher als Profi gefahren u. kann uns bestimmt viel erzählen.
Bis morgen dann. Gruß K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reker007 (24. August 2010)

moin moin,
ich hab mir eure videos bei youtube angesehen. sieht ganz nett aus bei euch. fahrt ihr auch mal im bielefelder teuto rum? weil hilter is mir nen bisschen weit weg ;-)


----------



## Kalles (25. August 2010)

Hallo

Wir fahren immer von Hilter los u. kommen bis zum Luisenturm in Borgholzhausen wenn wir die Richtung einschlagen. Weil das hier ein freier Treff ist u. einige bis zu 150km und mehr fahren um hier mitzufahren, kann ich die tour nicht verlegen. Es kommen öfter welche aus Bielefeld mit, vielleicht könnt ihr euch mal zusammen tun.
Die Ausfahrt heute war etwas lang, 35km in nicht ganz 2,5Std. Mitfahrer waren alle gut drauf u. ist zwischendurch mal eine kuhle Nummer gewesen. 
Immer brauch ich das nicht. 

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Wild_Kroete (26. August 2010)

Moin Jungs,

Es soll sich natürlich keiner abgeschreckt fühlen. So schnell sind wir wohl noch nie gefahren, zumindest nicht wenn ich dabei war. Vielleicht lags ja immer an mir  Spaß gemacht hats wohl, mal so ein bissel durch die Gegend zu Rasen. Samstag werde ich wohl nicht dabei sein, außer es ist schlechtes Wetter. Ansonst werde ich wohl die Transteuto versuchen.

Bis die Tage.


----------



## OPTIMUS-P (26. August 2010)

hallöchen-trätstelle iburg immer noch nicht gekonnt üben dran


----------



## Kalles (27. August 2010)

Hallo

Wenn es so weiterregnet wird's morgen eine Schlammschlacht. Am liebsten wäre ich gestern Abend gefahren. 
Also morgen dann um 14Uhr
*Am 5. Sept. findet die 12.Teutotour statt. Start 10 bis 11 Uhr vom Kurhaus Bad Iburg.
*
Ich werde für unsere Fahrer ein Fahrerlager errichten, so wie letztes Jahr, wo wir auch einige andere Fahrer helfen konnten. Kam übrigens super an.
Wir haben natürlich einige super Bikes am Start, natürlich auch einige *2011er Modelle*.
Wer noch kein Bike hat oder testen möchte, bitte melden.
Genius, Genius LT, Cumber, Epic 29er, Epic, Stumpjumper, Safire, X-Control, Spicy, Scalpel, Factory Racing(7,5kg), Z ONE 40, Blur LTc u. für die Kids ein Scale 24", Wenn einer sein Nachwuchs mitnehmen möchte.
Es sind schon einige vergeben, darum bitte bald anmelden unter 01753726047

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## OPTIMUS-P (28. August 2010)

wetter geht doch bis nach her


----------



## OPTIMUS-P (28. August 2010)

hammer nachmittag-  bis samstag


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2010)

Der Film von Samstag, viel Spaß damit.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7Bo9aWS9Wk"]YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff vom 28.08.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (30. August 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Der Film von Samstag, viel Spaß damit.
> 
> YouTube- Kalles Bikertreff vom 28.08.2010



Cooles Video - "Mit Karbid - dann geht das.." 

Gruß aus Bielefeld


----------



## Kalles (2. September 2010)

Moin

Auf der Teuto Tour wird es kein Fahrerlager geben, der Veranstalter u. die Stadt hat was dagegen. 
Ich werde mit den neuen 2011er Modellen u. meinen Bekannten die Tour mitfahren u. mich zurückhalten, wenn man mich lässt.
Wir sehen uns dann Samstag um 14 Uhr hier auf meinem Parkplatz zur Tour de Kallee.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (6. September 2010)

Hallo

Samstag waren wir bis zum Aussichtsturm Dissen. Ich bin auf der halben Runde mit einem Mitfahrer, der linksseitig noch zurückgebliebene Schäden einer halbseitigen Lähmung hat, zurückgefahren. Ich muß sagen, das mich der junge Mann sehr beeindruckt hat, den Mut aufzubringen eine solch anstrengende Tour mitzufahren.
Ich suche noch Mitfahrer, die einfachere Touren mit dem MTB fahren. Um diese Kontakte an Jan Peter weiter zu geben. Er kommt aus Spenge.

Sonntag sind wir die Teuto Tour mitgefahren. 14 Testräder waren von uns unterwegs.
Wenn ihr noch das Scott Genius LT Carbon (185 mm Federweg) probefahren wollt, ich habe es noch bis morgen abend hier, auch das Scale 899 Hardtail, welches hier 8,64 kg auf die Waage bringt, allerdings dreckig, könnt ihr bis morgen testen.
Die Tour gestern war top , auch die organisation. Lob an alle!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (9. September 2010)

Hallo

Gester abend sind wir noch 2Std. unterwegs gewesen. Es war zwar feucht, aber nicht wirklich nass. Beleuchtung ist natürlich ein muß zu dieser Jahreszeit. Wir sind die Dörfertour ab Wellendorf gefahren, war ne nette Tour u. auch ein wenig rutschig.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (10. September 2010)

Moin

Morgen 14 Uhr. Start 13Uhr59 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter wird top so wie es im Moment aussieht. 

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (12. September 2010)

Hallo

Das Wetter war Samstag wie angekündigt, einfach klasse.
Wir sind mal wieder die Dörfertour gefahren, nur wie immer ein bisschen anders.
Es hat allen sehr gut gefallen u. endete bei uns mit einem Weizen.
Für einige,die das erste mal so eine Strecke gefahren sind, war die Tour ein wenig anstrengend, waren aber in Hilter ankommend stolz auf sich, das sie es geschafft haben.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (14. September 2010)

Moin

Morgen scheint die Sonne, ein Grund nen Ausritt zu machen.
Treff um 6Uhr40 auf dem Parkplatz von Radsport Schriewer in Hilter.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Phantomias (14. September 2010)

So früh??? -.-


----------



## OPTIMUS-P (15. September 2010)

der is wohl irritiert -war da- keiner -gähn öö äää


----------



## Jannik. (15. September 2010)

"Wir fahren jetzt auch Mittwochs ab 18:45 Uhr."
oder anders gesagt, Treff um 6Uhr40, oder zwanzig vor sieben ;-)
Aber nebenbei, weder um 6Uhr40 noch um 18Uhr40 scheint zu dieser Jahreszeit die Sonne


----------



## Phantomias (15. September 2010)

Wat, wie? Sonne? Stimmt im Wald ist eher weniger Sonne 
Hauptsache Wald ist genug da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wild_Kroete (15. September 2010)

Moin Jungs,

ich werde leider erst wieder Samstag Zeit für ne fahrt haben. Aber dann richtig 

Viel Spaß heute Abend.


----------



## -Hansi- (15. September 2010)

Und nicht vergessen...Sonntag !!! WADENKNEIFER in Engter


----------



## Kalles (15. September 2010)

Hallo,

der Film von Samstag.   

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KhEYQpAVtU"]YouTube        - Mit Kalle im Teuto[/nomedia]

lg
Kalles


----------



## Zeckenporsche (15. September 2010)

-Hansi- schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen...Sonntag !!! WADENKNEIFER in Engter


 
Kennt jemand die 30km Strecke? Kann man die gut mit dem cyclocrosser fahren?


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2010)

kann hier mal jemand einen kleinen erfahrungsbericht zur veranstaltung geben?

bin wahrscheinlich sonntag zu nichts zu gebrauchen, aber man weiss ja nie ...
(samstag 8h barntrup solo)


----------



## -Hansi- (15. September 2010)

Wadenkneifer ist vergleichbar mit der Teuto-Tour Bad Iburg.
30-45-75km werden angeboten-- viel Waldautobahn aber auch schöne Singels. 
Natürlich auch gute Verpflegungsstationen
So wie vor und nach der Tour mit Würstchen - Kuchen usw.
Deswegen fahr ich mit 
Also dann bis Sonntag 10.00 am Start 

Gruß Hansi

www.wadenkneifer.de






http://www.wadenkneifer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. September 2010)

Hallo

Ich werde Sonntag beim Wadenkneifer ausstellen, bin also auch da.
Fahren kann ich nicht, es sei denn einer hütet meine Schafe  `n Räder.
Ich nehme natürlich auch Testräder mit, wenn also einer Bedarf hat muß er sich bei mir melden.
Samstag fahren wir natürlich auch, wie immer 14 Uhr.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (20. September 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-8c0ZNwZIc"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour vom 18.09.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (25. September 2010)

Hallo

Wir haben mal wieder super Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt am Mittwoch u. Heute.
Spaß hatten wir auch genug, Mittwoch bei der Dörfertuor u. eben Richtung Wassertretstelle, Fuß vom Dörenberg, dann zum Musenberg, danach Georgshütte, hinauf zum Hermann u. runter nach Natrup Hilter.     nur grinsende Gesichter, das ist das, was mich immer wieder animiert zum weitermachen. Danke an Alle!!!!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Vincents (25. September 2010)

Hi Kalle,
ich möchte Dir zustimmen. Die Tour heute war wirklich schön. Könnte man in der Form öfter machen . Das  herbstliche und sonnige Wetter hast Du gut arrangiert. Die nach abgetrockneten Abschnitten immer wiederkehrenden Schlammschlachten waren klasse - gehört für mich beim Biken dazu  Freue mich schon auf den restlichen Herbst.
Gruß Holger


----------



## -Hansi- (26. September 2010)

Moin,

ich kann dem Holger nur zustimmen !!! Es war nicht immer leicht im "Schlamm" aber man muß auch mal beißen können
Wie es aussah haben die *hm:720* und *km:27* allen spass gemacht  
Und die Bilder sind auch schon da...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIY2NhZBgSc"]YouTube        - Kalles Bikertreff   25 09 2010[/nomedia]

See you later, und'n schönen Sonntag

Hansi


----------



## transalp03 (26. September 2010)

Hi Hansi
Wiedermal ein Super Video von dir


----------



## Wild_Kroete (27. September 2010)

Moin Jungs, 
leider konnte ich am Samstag nicht mitfahren. Dafür habe ich Sonntag ne schöne entspannt 110km Tour mit Holger gemacht. Am 14.11 wird die nächste Tour in der Größenordnung stattfinden. Dieses mal durch den Teuto. Start sollte 9:00 Uhr im Rekershof 67, 49078 Osnabrück sein. 
Fürs GPS:
52°15'45.86"N -   7°59'49.89"E

Die Tour geht über den Hüggel, Sutthausen, Hagen, Dörenberg->Musenberg->evtl bis Spannbrink,Hilter und dann wieder zurück. Die Route wird dann auch je nach Gegebenheiten und Gruppendynamik angepasst(ca. 90km). Ziel ist 17:00 Uhr (Dämmerung) wieder am Ausgangspunkt. Mittagessen im Forsthaus oder in I-Burg. Das ist noch offen.

Anmeldung bitte unter den Terminen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Wild_Kroete (27. September 2010)

Hier der Link zum Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10872

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Kalles (28. September 2010)

Hallo

Hansi, den Film hast du super hinbekommen.   Vieleicht sehen wir uns morgen um 18Uhr45,
hier auf dem Parkplatz zur Mittwochstour.
Danke noch für die Lorbeeren, davon bekommt man ja Pippi inne Augen. 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v-J-Eyunww"]YouTube        - Mit Kalle im Teuto am 25.09.2010[/nomedia]

Gruß an alle. Kalle!


----------



## posmanet (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

hier habt Ihr noch die Kalletour vom Samstag per Helmkamera: [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/15438196"]klick[/ame] 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (1. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Eine Helmkamera hat auch was. 
Morgen um 14 Uhr Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de, wie fast immer, wenn sie alle pünktlich wären. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Spacy (1. Oktober 2010)

Klasse Videos Leute, wirklich sehr schön die Erlebnisse konserviert!!
Der Samstag mit Euch hat ja super viel Spaß gemacht, hoffe sehr das ich 
morgen wieder dabei sein kann.. Auf ein Neues, bis morgen um 14 Uhr am Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

PS: Die Flaschen am Rücken, das hat was hehe..  SEHR GEIL^^


----------



## Vincents (2. Oktober 2010)

@posmanet
Feine Idee bei 2:18 - habe mich zuerst gefragt, wo Du da unterwegs warst, Wildschweine jagen?


----------



## Kalles (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Morgen geht es wieder los. 18Uhr45 Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Rembert, der Außendienst von Canondale ist auch wieder dabei. Rik u. Lars haben sich auch schon angemeldet, schönes Wetter auch!!!   Dann bis morgen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Wild_Kroete (6. Oktober 2010)

Oh mist, 
ich kann leider wieder nicht. Habe die Handwerker im Haus.

Ich versuche nächste Woche Samstag dabei zu sein.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Kalles (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Gestern wie vorausgesagt, Wetter u. alles drumrum vom Feinsten, bis auf ein Kettenriss u. Platten.
Testbikes u. MTB`s von 2010 könnt ihr jetzt zu Schnäppchenpreise bekommen. Silke wird heute morgen noch eine Aufstellung machen u. sie hier reinstellen. Freeride, all Mountain u. Racebikes von Lappiere, Scott u. Specialized.

Wir sehen uns dann Samstag.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (7. Oktober 2010)

Folgende Bikes werden zu echten Schnäppchenpreisen abgegeben.

Vielleicht schon mal an Weihnachten denken. 

*Downhiller:*

*Specialized* Big Hit I RH M
*Nicolai* Ion  3.299,--
Gabel: RockShox Boxxer Gable
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Lenker: Holzfeller DH Riser Bar

*29er*

*Specialized*  Stumpjumper Expert 29er RH L
Specialized  Stumpjumper Comp  29er RH M
*Specialized*  Epic Comp              29er RH L

*Race*

*Specialized*  Epic Expert Testbike  NP 2.999,--  für 1.499,--
*Specialized*  Epic Comp FB. rot           RH M
*Specialized*  Epic Comp Fb. grau/weiß  RH M
*Specialized*  Epic Expert                     RH L

*All Mountain*

*Lapierre* Zesty 514 RH L
*Lapierre* Zesty 314 RH 46
*Lapierre* Zesty 214 RH 50
*Lapierre* X-Control 310 Testbike RH 51
*Lapierre* Technic FS RH M
*Specialized* FSR XC Pro
*Specialized* FSR XC Comp
*Scott* Genius 30 Tester wenig gelaufen RH L
*Kona* Nissan Four Deluxe RH 18"

*Freeride*

*Scott * FR Voltage small
*Lapierre* Spicy 216 Tester RH M
*Lapierre* Froggy 318  RH 48

*Damen* *Fully*

*Specialized* Safire Comp  RH M
*Specialized* Safire Elite Testbike RH M
*Specialized* Myka FSR comp       RH L
*Specialized* Myka FSR               RH M

*Damen HT*

*Bergamont* Icee Disc FM       RH 47
*Scott* Contessa 30              RH M
*Specialized* Myka Elite          RH 17" 

*Hardtail  * 

*Specialized*  Rockhopper HT  19"
*Specialized*  Rockhopper SL comp  17", 19", 21"
*Specialized*   P.AM  1   RH M, L, XL

*Dirtbikes *

*Specialized* P.2
*Specialized * P.Grom
*Specialized * P.2 Cro-Mo


----------



## Kalles (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi

Morgen ist eine CTF in Stemwede. Start von 10-11 Uhr.
Um 14 Uhr Treff in Hilter, wie immer.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2010)

der start ist meines wissens nach von 9-11uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (10. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

hier das Vid von Samstag, war ja wohl traumhaftes Wetter !!!
Und das mit dem Bierchen anschließend sollte man öfter machen 
*km: 26 / hm:362*
Und der mit dem Bodenkontakt hat sich hoffentlich nicht weh getan, auf jeden Fall vorbildlich abgerollt 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJhSw5ScMck"]YouTube        - Kalles Bikertreff   09 10 2010[/nomedia]

Schönen sonnigen Sonntag 

Hansi


----------



## Kalles (10. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Wir treffen uns um 11Uhr zu einer kleinen Runde in Melle. Es geht zum Zwickenbach.
Treff wo? Kurz anrufen unter 01753726047.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Spacy (10. Oktober 2010)

Hansi, wie immer, ein sehr gelungenes Video von Dir. Sehr schön festgehalten und gemuxt!!
Danke an Kalle, der immer wieder die besten Trails und passend dem Wetter gewählt hat!!
Viele Grüße an alle, die gestern mitgemacht haben. Freu mich jetzt schon auf das nächste Mal..  

PS: Das springen macht mir Spaß, will aber noch geübt werden..


----------



## Kalles (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Bis heute Abend. Abfahrt 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Morgen 14Uhr, wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter soll wieder besser werden, also bis denne.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (21. Oktober 2010)

Moin

 Wie es aussieht wird das Wetter Samstag besser, aber nicht viel wärmer, aber hauptsache trocken.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja Samstag Lust, würd mich freuen. 14Uhr wie immer, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Meine Testbikes stehen jetzt zur Verfügung, Schnäppchen gefällig?

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

habe fertig, hier die Bilder des Tages 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcFFvQuWRdA"]YouTube        - Kalles Bikertreff   23 10 2010[/nomedia]

War ne tolle Runde heute und der Regen hat uns die letzte halbe Stunde auch nicht mehr weh getan.

Bis denne, schönen Sonntag 

Hansi


----------



## ohropax (28. Oktober 2010)

Und Sprung!



Ker wat vermiss ich schon jetzt so kurz nach meinem Umzug die Touren mit euch. Und dieses WE wird es schon wieder nichts mit einem Trip nach Hilter. Aber für den nächsten Nightride nächste Woche melde ich mich schon mal an, Wetter schietegol, da kann ich jetzt keine Rücksicht mehr drauf nehmen...

BTW: Hat jemand Interesse an neuen ungefahrenen Schwalbe Marathon Winter Spikereifen in 622x35?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Kalles (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Zum Glück brauchen wir noch keine Spikereifen, denn das Wetter wird gut morgen.
Wer Lust hat, kann morgen mitkommen.
Start wieder 14Uhr vom Parkplatz in Hilter bei www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Wie ich gesagt habe, wetter war top, außer ein bischen Miesel zwischendurch.
Heute sind wir übern Spannbrink in die Dörfertour gefahren. Viel Abwechselung war angesagt. Es haben sich einige für die schöne Tour bedankt, Dank zurück, war top mit euch. 

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (1. November 2010)

Film von Samstag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9ekPo2DqLg"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour im "Goldenen Oktober"[/nomedia]


----------



## noam (1. November 2010)

gehts mittwoch wegen der zeitverschiebung bissel früher los?
würde gern mal mitkommen


----------



## Kalles (2. November 2010)

Moin

Betreff: Mittwochsrunde

Im Sommer fahren wir Mittwochs regelmäßig, in den dunkelen Monaten möglichst nur bei trockenem Wetter, aus Sicherheitsgründen. Bei Regen und rutschigem Untergrund ist es nicht ganz ungefährlich bei Dunkelheit zu fahren.
Ich werde es grundsätzlich hier ankündigen, wenn Mittwochs gefahren wird, bis auf Wiederruf im Frühjahr, wenn wir wieder Regelmäßig fahren.

Wenn jemand trotz nicht angekündigter Mittwochsrunde Lust zum Biken hat, kann er sich hier melden. 
Die Zeit 18Uhr45 bleibt bestehen, eher komme ich nich aus diesem Laden.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Wild_Kroete (2. November 2010)

Hi Leute 

am 14.11 organisiere ich noch mal ne Tour durch den Teuto. Den Link zum Termin seht ihr unten. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10872


----------



## Kalles (2. November 2010)

Hallo

Wenn es morgen nicht regnet fahren wir. Frank u. ein Bekannter haben sich angemeldet.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Phantomias (2. November 2010)

Wenn es morgen Abend nicht regnet, wollen wir wohl fahren.
Also bis morgen Abend dann.

UND, Licht nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (4. November 2010)

Hi

Es hat gestern tatsächlich nicht geregnet als wir losgefahren sind, aber 3min. später.
Der Regen hörte auch nicht auf. 
 Wie immer ist es, wenn man unterwegs ist, auch schnuppe. Spass hatten wir trotzdem u. das nicht wenig. Kalt war es auch nicht.
 Bei der Schmierseife wurde auch öfter mal der Boden geküßt. Dabei mußte ich feststellen, das die Brennesseln immer noch sehr aktiv sind. 
Samstag 14Uhr dann auf ein neues.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Phantomias (4. November 2010)

Nu komm. So oft habt ihr Euch nun auch nicht den Boden geküsst. In der Tat war es schwierig, das Gehölz und die Wurzeln unter dem vielen Laub zu sehen.
Dennoch hat es richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## -Hansi- (5. November 2010)

Eben richtige Männer !!!


----------



## Kalles (8. November 2010)

Hallo

Wir waren Samstag mit 7 Personen unterwegs u. haben uns bei dem saftigen Untergrund mal wieder die Dörferrunde angetan.
Es sah so aus als wenn die Sonne unsere Tour begleiten wollte  , denn vorher u. nach der Tour hat es geregnet.
Abundzu mußten wir den Trail verlassen, um die angeschwollenen Gewässer zu überqueren. Es war wieder eine schöne abwechslungsreiche Runde.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (9. November 2010)

Novemberimpressionen: 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nucf8OGiN0"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour im November[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (9. November 2010)

Hallo

Morgen werde ich nur bei  Wetter fahren, es sei denn jemand kann mich überreden im Schlamm zu wühlen.

Wir sind dabei hier in der Firma den Fahrstuhl abzureißen.
Der Vorteil der euch dadurch entsteht sind die ab sofort geltenden *Staubpreise*. (bis zu 50%)
Das gilt für fast alle Fahrräder, Bekleidung, Helme, Schuhe und einige andere Dinge. ,, Einkaufserlebnis Pur !!!!!
Entstauben nur gegen Aufpreis. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (9. November 2010)

Na dann mal nix wie hin und den Laden leer kaufen...

Gruß Lutz


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2010)

Das sagst du jetzt wo ich bis Freitag in Bremen bin ... Ich hoffe ihr habt mir am Samstag noch etwas über gelassen


----------



## Kalles (12. November 2010)

Moin

Ich habe mich schon auf Sturm u. viel Wasser gefreut  , laut Wetterradar aber nicht die Rede, jedenfalls nicht für unsere Region.
Das heißt rauf aufs Pferd u. rein in den trocknenden Schlamm. 
Wie immer starten wir wieder um 14Uhr. Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß Karl Heinz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLtheHILL (13. November 2010)

Mahlzeit

Endlich wieder Schlammtreten, ich feue mich riesig...
Bis später...


----------



## Wild_Kroete (13. November 2010)

Ich werde mich von oben bis unten mit dem Modder einsprenkeln. Ich weiß, du wirst drauf abfahren. 

Bis nacher


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2010)

Hi,

das Video von Samstag: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYaMBRxWnvE"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour vom 13.11.2011[/nomedia]

Klein aber fein


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2010)

Hallo

Ich werde heute Abend nicht mitfahren können. 
Es wird bestimmt jemand dabei sein der sich hier auskennt und die Tour führt. Wenn das Wetter nicht umschwengt lohnt es sich aufzusatteln. 
Mit dem Boschhammer habe ich mir beim Abriss den Rücken versaut.
Samstag wird es hoffentlich wieder gehen.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2010)

Bin schon wieder da

Ich habe soeben eine Liste mit Auslaufartickel bekommen.
Braucht ihr noch WeihnachtsgeschÃ¤nke? 
Carbon Fullfacehelm Gr. S und M fÃ¼r 99,95â¬ statt 239,90â¬ Team Helm.
Carbon Fullfacehelm Gr. S, M und L fÃ¼r 119,90â¬ statt 239,95â¬.
Fullfacehelm Skull Gr. S, M, und L. fÃ¼r 59,90â¬ statt 140,-â¬
MTB Schuhe ab 49,90â¬.
Alles super Markenprodukte fÃ¼r die hÃ¤ufig kleine GeldbÃ¶rse. :hÃ¼pf:
NÃ¤heres kÃ¶nnt ihr bei mir erfahren unter 05424 39063, Anruf genÃ¼gt. 

GruÃ Kalles


----------



## Kalles (20. November 2010)

Moin

Um 14 Uhr sind sie los, ja sie, ich nicht. Seit Montag, wo ich abends 
nichts besseres zu tun hatte als den großen Boschhammer zu vergewaltigen, ist mein Rücken außer Gefecht gesetzt.
Sie fahren heute zur Wassertretstelle, Musenberg, Georgshütte, Hermannsweg, zurück über Natrup Hilter.
Ich werde mich jetzt auf die faule Haut legen, bis denne.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (22. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yusatx2WSus"]YouTube        - Kalles Bikertreff vom 201.11.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (25. November 2010)

Hi

Hier im Forum ist im Moment nicht viel los, liegt es vielleicht am Wetter?
Das wollen wir zum Wochenende ändern, mit trockene Kälte  und Sonne.
Wer Lust hat kann sich Samstag zu 14Uhr einpacken und mitfahren.
 Ich bin auch wieder dabei.  Mit Rollator
Die Bäche sind schön voll u. sehr kalt, zieht euch warm an.  

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Wild_Kroete (26. November 2010)

Moin Leute,

Ich bin Samstag auch wieder dabei. Wird sicherlich lustig. Werde vielleicht mal meine kleine Rennkiste mitbringen, damit ich auch mal mithalten kann und ihr nicht immer auf mich warten müsst.

Beste Grüße
Daniel


----------



## KILLtheHILL (26. November 2010)

Ho ho,

endlich Schnee und Frost!
Ich werde ein wenig FROSTSCHUTZMITTEL  und LEBKUCHEN einpacken.

Bis morgen
Lutz


----------



## Kalles (26. November 2010)

Moin 

Hallo Daniel, meinst du das Ding mit dem Gruber Antrieb?  

Bis morgen
   Kalle


----------



## Wild_Kroete (26. November 2010)

Hi Kalle,

eigentlich dacht ich an eine Kette, die ich bei dir an der Sattelstütze einhänge!

Bis Morgen
Daniel


----------



## -Hansi- (28. November 2010)

Moin,

schöne Tour gestern. Dörferrunde links rum auch mal ganz interessant!
Und nach dem Glühwein und dem Lebkuchen von Lutz war die letzte 27% Steigung auch locker zu schaffen 
Habe anschließend die Heizung im Auto auf Fußraum gestellt und alles war gut 
Na dann schönen 1. Advent 

Gruß Hansi


----------



## Kalles (30. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiT7m7lMVC8"]YouTube        - Kalles Bikertreff 27.11.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi, Moin

Ein paar nette Filmchen habe ich euch wieder reingestellt. Die Dörferrunde war wieder ein toller Erfolg, alle gut drauf u. gut zufrieden,  da kann ich wieder Monate von zehren.
Danke übrigens für die Lorbeeren, es macht immer wieder Spaß. 
Die nächste Ausfahrt ist Samstag um 14Uhr.
Das Wetter soll zwar kalt  , aber schön werden, wie letzten Samstag.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Vincents (3. Dezember 2010)

@Kalle:

a) Ja sehr schöne Tour, bei dem Wetter passte auch die Dörferrunde gut!

b) Die Kamera ist ja noch erstaunlich ruhig geführt nach den Glühwein und bei den Temperaturen. Übung? 

b) An solchen Tagen könnte man fast die (gefühlte) Temperatur im Video einblenden. Sonst weiss man später nicht mehr, was man auf sich genommen hat. Mein naßer rechter Fuß fühlte sich gen Ende unserer Pausen eher wie ein Klumpen Eis an.

@Lutz: Danke für die Versorgung mit Glühwein und Lebkuchen!

Hoffe morgen gibt's mal ordentlich Schnee unter die Stollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin

Die nächste Tour fahren wir Samstag. 14Uhr geht es los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## -Hansi- (11. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich geh heute zum Holter Weihnachtsmarkt  
http://www.pointoo.de/poi/Bissendorf/Weihnachtsmarkt-rund-um-die-Kirche-in-Holte-469391.html

vielleicht sehen wir uns da heute Abend 
viel Spass beim biken und tut euch nicht weh!!!


----------



## Kalles (13. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Vincents (14. Dezember 2010)

Drei Mitfahrer? War das alles am Samstag? Ich war leider erkältet. Kommende Woche bin ich wieder mit von der Partie. 

Gruß, Holger


----------



## Kalles (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wir fahren natürlich auch morgen. Wie immer 14.00 Abfahrt bei 

www.radsport-schriewer.de

Zur Erinnerung: 



Gruß

Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein u. mehrere male schneeküssen  ging es heute durch den Kleinen Berg. 
Die Aussicht u. Eindrücke waren vom Feinsten. Film u. Bilder kommen Montag.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hier der Film von Samstag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usSf9c-kcz0"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour im Schnee[/nomedia]

Bilder sind in unserer Galerie eingestellt.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## KILLtheHILL (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wieder einmal sehr schöne Bilder...
Achtzehn Kilometer sind wir durch den Kleinen Berg geradelt.
Lecker war der Glühwein -> Danke an den Spender.

Vielleicht bis Samstag,

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Vincents (20. Dezember 2010)

Großes Kino Kalle! 

Geistesgegenwärtig die Kamera mal in die Lichtspiele in der verschneiten Landschaft gehalten. Der Zusammenschnitt mit den Fotos sieht auch gut aus.  Da hat Dir doch Hansi geholfen oder? Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Atmosphäre von der kleinen Kamera so gut eingefangen werden könnte. Ebenfalls Danke an den Spender! Ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch. Bis nächstes Jahr, jetzt sind erstmal die Skier dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (21. Dezember 2010)

Vincents schrieb:


> Großes Kino Kalle!
> 
> Geistesgegenwärtig die Kamera mal in die Lichtspiele in der verschneiten Landschaft gehalten. Der Zusammenschnitt mit den Fotos sieht auch gut aus. Da hat Dir doch Hansi geholfen oder? Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Atmosphäre von der kleinen Kamera so gut eingefangen werden könnte. Ebenfalls Danke an den Spender! Ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch. Bis nächstes Jahr, jetzt sind erstmal die Skier dran!


Moin,

ne - ne, mit den Bildern hab ich nix zu tun gehabt. Ich find sie auch echt cool und stimmungsvoll 
Ich bin zur Zeit am Rodeln im Holter Berg und im Januar geht's endlich wieder auf die Ski
Wünsche auch allen Frohe Weihnachten, einen Guten Rutsch und freu mich auf ein Wiedersehen im neuen Jahr


----------



## Kalles (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Wenn jemand fahren möchte, am 1.Weihnachtstag um 14Uhr, bitte hier melden.
Ich würde dann gerne mit euch mitfahren. Start Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles

Ich wünsch Euch allen ein "Frohes Weihnachtsfest", viele schöne Stunden u. Geschenke.


----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2010)

Ho Ho

Wie es aussieht wird es morgen nicht gehen   bei den Schneeverwehungen  , es sei denn wir ziehen Wanderschuhe an und schultern das Rad.
Huskys und Kufen unter den Rädern würde auch gehen, wäre mal ne super Nummer. 
Ich werde trotzdem zu 14Uhr hier sein, falls sich jemand verirrt hat. 
Ich kann ja hier einen Rundkurs  freimachen.   Dann bis morgen!!!!

Ein "Frohes Fest" wünscht euch Karl-Heinz


----------



## KILLtheHILL (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Start in ein sportliches Jahr 2011
wünschen Euch

Lutz


----------



## Kronni (25. Dezember 2010)

Sch*** Schnee ... Naja, dann beim nächsten Treffen 

Schöne Feiertage wünsche ich euch noch! 

lg
Kroni


----------



## Kalles (27. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Bei diesem Wetter fahren sieht immer sehr schön aus, ist aber sehr kraftraubend.
 Man muß auch positiv denken, über das öfter Absteigen u. sich im Schnee wälzen einfach nur lachen, dann macht es auch im Schnee Spaß.
Wer hat morgen Lust? Bitte hier melden, dann bin ich auch da.
Wenn, dann wie immer 14Uhr.

Ich wünsch Euch allen einen Guten "Rutsch" u. ein fröhliches Neues!!!!

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## klausklein (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo
frohes neues jahr euch allen alles gute für 2011.

Kalle ich rutsche dann um 14uhr in Hilter vorbei.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Kalles (4. Januar 2011)

Moin 

Euch allen ein frohes u. gesundes 2011, natürlich auch viel Spaß beim Radeln.
Samstag, also Neujahr waren wir mit 4 Mann unterwegs. Richtung Wellingholzhausen durch die Auheide, über den Paradiesweg zur Noller Schluchtu. dann über verschiedene Wirtschaftswege wieder zurück.
Klar, das es nicht immer ganz einfach ist durch den Schnee, aber es trainiert, vor allem das Gleichgewicht.
Eine kleine Plätzchenpause war in der Tour natürlich auch enthalten.

Bis die Tage
Gruß kalles


----------



## Kalles (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Morgen 14Uhr, wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Mit etwas Glück fahren wir bei Sonnenschein los  u. Temperatur für (fast) kurze Klamotten.
Bis Morgen dann also!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. Januar 2011)

Lichtblicke
                                    Moin

Gestern sind uns fast sommerliche Gefühle aufgekommen.
Bis kurz vor Hankenberge mußten wir noch abundzu vom Rad wegen Eis u. Schnee, dann aber war es fast wie Frühjahr, kaum noch was weißes u. viel Wasser.
Ich mußte leider ungewollt in der Düte absteigen, Wassertiefe ungefähr 80cm, konnte mich mit dem rechten Bein dann aber ans Ufer retten. Wegen der heutzutage guten Klamotten u. Schuhüberzieher habe ich kaum nasse Füße bekommen u. bin anders auch kaum nass geworden.
Wir waren mit 10 Mann, die alle gut drauf waren was ihr ab Dienstag sehen könnt, in den Videos.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (11. Januar 2011)

Das Video vom letzten  Samstag: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwJlA7wQJ_I"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour vom 08.01.2011[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (15. Januar 2011)

Moin

Wetter gut, alles gut, dann man los, 14Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (17. Januar 2011)

Tourbilder:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47pXGBDQxW0"]YouTube        - Kalles Bikertreff vom 15.01.2011[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Kurze Ansage zu morgen, 14Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bis dann
               Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2011)

Moin

Samstag waren wir mit 5 Mann Richtung Noller Schlucht unterwegs. Eine Schlammschlacht, bei der alle fahrtechnisch u. auch designerisch gut aussahen. Aus Delmenhorst fuhr ein Anfänger mit, der fürs erste mal auch ganz gut aussah, weiteres bringt die Übung mit sich.
Rolf mußte sich wegen Kettenblattzerschrotung ab Noller Schlucht auf den Nachhauseweg machen.
Unter dem Laub lauern bei dem nassen Wetter viele Fallen, wodurch einige Rutschpartien entstanden.
Gestern war Max u. ich auf einer Scottschulung, wo wir das Scale u. Genius LT durchgenommen haben. Das sind MTB`s, die meiner Meinung kaum noch zu toppen sind.
Das LT habe ich in M als Tester, in L ab mitte Februar.
Bis Samstag 14Uhr

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincents (26. Januar 2011)

Hi Kalle,
Keine Fotos? War die Kamera bei dem unfreiwilligen Bad in Schlamm und Laub unbrauchbar geworden?
Grüße!


----------



## Kalles (28. Januar 2011)

Moin

Ein kleines Vidio kommt Montag, wenn meine Mitarbeiterin wieder hier ist.
Ich freu mich schon auf morgen, Sonne und bestimmt ein gut zu befahrender Untergrund.
Ein bischen warm anziehen. 
Um 14Uhr geht es los, wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kronni (28. Januar 2011)

Juhu!
Ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei. Freu mich schon auf ne tolle Tour

Bis denn,
Kroni


----------



## Kalles (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Ich hoffe euch hat die Tour letzten Samstag gefallen, die ich nach 2,5 Std.frühzeitig verlassen habe. Ich liege seit dem mit Fieber im Bett u. sehe zu, das ich die Grippe los werde. Ich hätte Holger das Ruder eher übergeben sollen u. danke das du u. Rolf die Gruppe zurück geführt habt.
Ich gebe noch Info, wer die Tour kommenden Samstag führt. 
Mit mir werdet ihr wohl noch nicht rechnen können.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kronni (1. Februar 2011)

Oh mann, dann wünsch ich mal von hier eine gute Besserung! Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine... 

Kleiner Trost am Rande: Ja, die Tour hat mir wieder einmal sehr viel Freude bereitet! 
Also dann kurrier dich weiterhin gut aus. 


MfG
Kroni


----------



## Kalles (5. Februar 2011)

Moin

Mir geht es schon wieder besser, sehe nur die Englein kreisen, wenn ich mich etwas mehr bewege.
Führen kann euch heute Holger.
Das Wetter ist ja im Moment super, fast sommerliche Temperaturen. Ich bin um 14Uhr auch in Hilter und heul euch nach!!!

Bis gleich
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6p2q0T8170"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour vvom 29.01.2011[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f-3ycPIE6s"]YouTube        - Kalles Bikertreff vom 22.01.2011[/nomedia]

Moin

Hier noch zwei Kurzfilme vom 22. u. 29 Januar.
Vorgestern war Holger mit 4 Mann Richtung Bad Iburg unterwegs.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Die Grippe hält sich dieses Jahr ganz schön fest. Ich hoffe, das es weiter bergauf geht u.ich Samstag wieder mitfahren kann.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kronni (10. Februar 2011)

weiterhin gute besserung! hoffentlich dann bis samstag, ich werde auf jeden fall wieder mitfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin wieder gut drauf, habe nur keine Oberschenkel mehr.
Wird Zeit mich wieder aufzubauen, dann also bis Samstag.

Ich habe jetzt auch ein Enduro EVO als Tester im Haus, Gr. L 
Wer möchte mal nen Kick?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. Februar 2011)

Moin

Bei super Wetter sind wir gestern mit 16 Mann Richtug Bad Iburg unterwegs gewesen.
Filme könnt ihr kommende Woche sehen.
Ein Anfänger, 12 Jahre alt, hat uns begleitet und gut durchgehalten. Er hat von Mitfahrern unterwegs mehrere Tips bekommen und hat viel dazu gelernt.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Februar 2011)

Moin,

Filmmaterial vom Samstag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A55xcuEjCw"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour vom 19.02.2011[/nomedia]

Lg


----------



## Kalles (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Wenn es so trocken bleibt, wird es morgen ein schöner Ausritt.
Wir könnten dann mal wieder den Ahornweg in Richtung Noller Schlucht fahren.

Bis morgen dann,
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

bewegte Bilder von Samstag:  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzF4B2xYEek"]YouTube        - Kalles Biketreff am 26.02.11[/nomedia]

Bis denne


----------



## Kronni (28. Februar 2011)

war eine tolle Tour und vorallem sehr aufschlussreich für mich 

mfg
kroni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (1. März 2011)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bewegte Bilder von Samstag:
> 
> ...


 
mal wieder eine SUPER flowige Tour von / mit Kalle.


----------



## Kalles (1. März 2011)

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. März 2011)

Moin

Wie es aussieht wird uns mal wieder die Sonne am Samstag begleiten.
Ich habe vor die Dörfertour über den Musenberg anzufahren. In der Tour ist alles drin, Anstiege :kotz:, Abhänge  , Technik   und natürlich eine super schöne Gegend. 

Wer ein Testrad benötigt, sie stehen hier parat:Scott Genius LT 20, Specialized Enduro 
Evo, Epic, Epic 29er, Stumpjumper, Stumpi 29er, Lapierre X-Control, Spicy 216, Scott 
Ransom 20.
Also, wer Bock hat Samstag bei 6-8 Grad und Sonnenschein, sattelt die Hufe, 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. März 2011)

Moin

Kleine Erinnerung, 14 Uhr ab Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. März 2011)

Moin,

so schön war es am Samstag:   

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRYJa1VD7Lc"]YouTube        - MTB FrÃ¼hling[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (15. März 2011)

Hallo

Samstag sind wir vom SONNENSCHEIN begleitet worden. Bilder kommen heute.

Gruß kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. März 2011)

Moin,

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23yq_5ViS1w"]YouTube        - Mit Kalle im Teuto vom 12.03.2011[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (17. März 2011)

Hallo

Wie es aussieht haben wir Samstag wieder glück mit dem Wetter.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich habe schon mehrere Anmeldungen, unter anderem drei 29er.

Bis dann,
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. März 2011)

Moin,

bewegte Bilder vom Samstag: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fZfWixn8w0"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour vom 19.03.2011[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (27. März 2011)

Hallo

Nach der Zeitumstellung fahren wir auch wieder Mittwochs.
Es müssen aber Meldungen vorliegen, damit ich mich nicht vergebens vorbereite.
Meldet euch bitte hier an, danke.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (28. März 2011)

Moin, so viel Spaß hatten wir Samstag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11lIDNOa9Rc"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour am 26.03.11[/nomedia]



Und, wir haben uns erneuert: www.radsport-schriewer.de

Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. März 2011)

Hallo

Vier Mann haben sich zur ersten Mittwochstour persönlich angemeldet.
Denkt an Beleuchtung und Startzeit 18Uhr45.
Das Wetter bringe ich mit: Höchsttemperatur 17Grad, 90% Sonne, Nachttemperatur 21Uhr 10 Grad, 0% Niederschlagsrisiko,  ist das Nichts??????

Für die Alfseeveranstaltung benötige ich noch zwei Mann. Wer Interesse hat, bitte bei mir melden.

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kronni (30. März 2011)

In 3-4 Wochen ist hoffentlich mein Handgelenk wieder fit... Wann ist die Veranstaltung am Alfsee und wofür brauchst du genau zwei leute? 

Zum Mitfahren? Da hätte ich interesse 
Ich komm die Tage dann mal vorbei....

LG
Michi


----------



## tonig. (30. März 2011)

hallo an alle !!!
hat jemandd lust beim 24h rennen am alfsee mit zu machen? wir wollen in einem 8er team starten und leider fehlen uns noch 2 biker.

wer bock hat kann sich ja bitte bei mir melden.
denkt ma drüber nach!!! wird bestimmt spaßig! und das steht auch für uns an erster stelle.


----------



## tonig. (30. März 2011)

oh ha. kalle hab erst gelesen nachdem ich meinen beitrag geschrieben hab... will dir hier ja nich die leute abwerben. 
falls das bei uns nix wird meld ich mich bei dir. falls du dann immer noch leute suchst.


----------



## -Hansi- (31. März 2011)

Moin zusammen,

wir haben uns auch beim Alfsee andemeldet.
4er "Team-HEFEWEIZEN"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und ich hab gehört aus B-Iburg kommt auch noch'n starkes 8er "Team-ÜBERHOLVERBOT"

Dann kann das ja nur'n super Wochenende werden 

Gruß Hansi


----------



## Kalles (1. April 2011)

Der Teuto "by night" 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XSotLbuurs"]YouTube        - Der Teuto im Dunkeln[/nomedia]


Mit richtiger Beleuchtung kein Problem. Den Unterschied kann man bei den beiden wohl deutlich erkennen. 

LG Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. April 2011)

Morgen um 14 Uhr

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kalles (3. April 2011)

Moin

Bei schönstem Wetter sind wir gestern über Umwege zur Wassertretstelle in Bad Iburg, zum Musenberg und wieder zurück gefahren. 
Ein Wetterchen an das man sich gewöhnen kann. 
Denkt dran, Mittwochs nur, wenn ihr euch anmeldet. Ich bin noch am Umbauen und habe wenig Zeit.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wild_Kroete (3. April 2011)

Hallo Kalle,

Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass du nicht die ganze Tour dabei warst? Ich hatte ja nen mechanischen Schaden. Was ist deine Ausrede? 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Kalles (3. April 2011)

Hi

Ohne dich macht es keinen Spaß, es gibt sonst keine Herausforderung. 
Außerdem ist das Scott 29er HT so schnell gewesen, das ich Bergrunter Angstzustände bekommen habe. 

Das Scott ist übrigens für 2 Wochen zum Testen hier, also wer Interesse hat kann vorbei kommen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Wild_Kroete (3. April 2011)

Hallo Kalle,

das nehm ich mal als Kompliment. Leider kann ich beim nächsten mal nicht dabei sein, um dich zu motivieren. Hoffentlich wird das dann nicht zur Gewohnheit, sonst könnte man schon fast von Frühjahrsmüdigkeit reden 

Ich hatte da schon andere Theorien, aber die hast du ja nun widerlegt. 

In diesem Sinne Kette rechts und Hände weg von der Bremse.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Kalles (5. April 2011)

Moin,

Bewegtes vom Samstag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph6vRlXetw8"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour vom 02.04.2011[/nomedia]


 Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (5. April 2011)

Hallo Kalle,

ich bin Mittwoch mit dabei.

Habe noch einen *Startplatz* für den *SKS Marathon* am 30.04.11 in Sundern/Sauerland abzugeben.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Zeckenporsche (7. April 2011)

@kalle
Wenns klappt bin ich am Samstag zum ersten mal dabei.
Kann man eure Runde auch mit dem cyclocrosser fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (8. April 2011)

Hi

Man kann. Wir sehen uns dann Samstag 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyqhPaEEeps"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour am 09.042011[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (15. April 2011)

Hi

Habt ihr Lust auf ne Dörferrunde mit super Highlight`s? 
Wenn, dann sehen wir uns morgen. 14 Uhr Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Testräder stehen genügend zur Verfügung. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. April 2011)

Moin,

bewegtes vom Samstag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2q8AykjwZw"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour vom 16.04.2011[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (22. April 2011)

Moin

Wer Lust hat kann sich morgen der Tour um 14 Uhr anschließen.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bis dann, Gruß Kalle


----------



## KaijserChief (22. April 2011)

Moin kalle ich habbe meine pitch pro zu hause!
So ich fahre bald wieder mit!


----------



## KaijserChief (22. April 2011)

Und für heute einen gute Fahrt


----------



## -Hansi- (23. April 2011)

Das war ne gute Fahrt heute 
Bei staubigen 26 Grad und abgesägten Bäumen waren es dann doch noch 780 hm und 29 km 
Dann werden wir heut Abend den Staub runterspülen 
Na dann Frohe Ostern und viele dicke - bunte Eier !!!

Hansi


----------



## Kalles (25. April 2011)

Moin

Allen noch ein Frohes Osterfest und ein schönen Ostermontag.
Wir treffen uns heute um 10 uhr bei Hansi ( Husmann Jürgen ) in Wellingholzhausen für ne 2,5Std. Tour etwas gemütlicher und zum Ausklang zur Eisdiehle in Welling. Wer mit will muß jetzt schnell sein.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## -Hansi- (26. April 2011)

Hier noch etwas bewegendes von letzten Samstag - 
780 hm / 29 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (27. April 2011)

Und noch'n paar Bilder vom Ostermontag.

http://youtu.be/yJusrKactvU

hm: 580
km: 28
und super Wetter !!!


----------



## mille_plateaux (1. Mai 2011)

Yo, dat war ja 'ne nette runde gestern, die zudem für mich - nach wahrscheinlich fast 'nem jahr hilter-abstinenz - 'ne echte novität mit sich brachte: es geht in hilter ja doch auch in ganz gemütlich! lag's an der reife der mitfahrenden, an Kalles martialischer einstandsdrohung ('wenn einer meint, den hermann geben zu müssen .... dann mach' ich euch kaputt!') oder daran, dass so viele stammgäste einfach nicht am start waren...?
Kalles phantastische ortskenntnise (in 17,5 metern dann die 92 grad kurve...) führten jedenfalls zu einem bei der eher übersichtlichen höhenmeterzahl erstaunlich hohen trailanteil....wär' schwer, so was in BI zu fahren. also: nochmals vielen dank (ich hoff', ich schaff's dieses jahr häufiger in's osnabrücker land) ... und allen ein schönes (rest-)wochenend! 
man sieht sich....


----------



## Kalles (3. Mai 2011)

Hier was bewegtes von uns:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeEPCoh37VQ"]YouTube        - Kalles Biketreff vom 30.04.11[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo miteinander

Der Umbau der 1. Etage zur Specialized Lounge (über 200m²) raubt mir viel Zeit, darum melde ich mich selten.
Samstag bin ich aber wieder am Start, um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de



Gruß kalle


----------



## -Hansi- (12. Mai 2011)

Und Sonntag nicht vergessen...
www.wiehen-cross.de  auf der Venner Mühleninsel.

Gruß
Hansi


----------



## ohropax (13. Mai 2011)

Jupp, an den Wiehencross wollte ich auch gerade erinnern. Wer ist denn noch dabei? Wetter wird ja für etwas sparsam - so im Vergleich...


----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auch beim www.wiehencross.de,
leider nur zum Ausstellen .
Ich habe auch den 29er HT Carbon Stumpi dabei, natürlich auch zur Probefahrt.
Von Cannondale und Scott sind auch einige Spitzenmodelle dabei.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hier bewegtes vom Samstag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfFZIWI4-iQ"]YouTube        - Kalles Teutotour vom 14.05.2011[/nomedia]


Gruß Kalle


----------



## GTshoxx (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo
An dieser Stelle muss ich nochmal die Werbetrommel für die Mittwochsrunde rühren. Kalles Biketreff fährt JEDEN Mittwoch, auch wenn wie gestern nur ein Besucher=ich an der Runde teilnimmt. Tourguide war diesmal Lutz der mit excellenten Ortskenntnissen mich 2 Stunden durch die Hilter Berge nach dem Motto KillTheHill geführt hatte. Trails ohne Wanderer, knackige Anstiege, Waldautobahnen, freilaufende Dachse...standen auf dem Programm. Danke an Lutz für die 180 Puls. Danke an Kalle für Ersatzteile.
Bis zum nächsten Mal. Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLtheHILL (20. Mai 2011)

GTshoxx schrieb:


> Hallo
> An dieser Stelle muss ich nochmal die Werbetrommel für die Mittwochsrunde rühren. Kalles Biketreff fährt JEDEN Mittwoch, auch wenn wie gestern nur ein Besucher=ich an der Runde teilnimmt. Tourguide war diesmal Lutz der mit excellenten Ortskenntnissen mich 2 Stunden durch die Hilter Berge nach dem Motto KillTheHill geführt hatte. Trails ohne Wanderer, knackige Anstiege, Waldautobahnen, freilaufende Dachse...standen auf dem Programm. Danke an Lutz für die 180 Puls. Danke an Kalle für Ersatzteile.
> Bis zum nächsten Mal. Michael


 
Hallo Michael,

schön das dir die Tour gefallen hat, der Dachs gehört sonst nicht zum Programm... aber öfter mal etwas neues. Aus Bielefeld fahren sonst noch andere Biker mit, vielleicht könnt ihr mal zusammen anreisen.

Gruß Lutz 
Nächsten Mittwoch wieder 18:45 Uhr bei Kalle am Specialized Superstore


----------



## Kalles (24. Mai 2011)

hallo

Schön das es Mittwoch so gut geklappt hat, Gruß an Lutz!!!
Die Samstagrunde war auch nicht ohne, haben zudem den Rekord gebrochen mit 29 Teilnehmern. Kurz vorm Musenberg haben wir uns in Zwei Gruppen getrennt. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hier das Video der großen  Runde:

http://youtu.be/hxLvw4IvXgk


LG Kalle


----------



## ohropax (26. Mai 2011)

Wie ist eigentlich die Planung für Samstag? Alle in Alfhausen als Aussteller/Fahrer/Zuschauer und soll die Samstagsrunde trotzdem stattfinden?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Renato (26. Mai 2011)

Mountainbiken im flachen wird total überbewertet.
Natürlich fahren nicht alle nach Alfhausen.
Von den 29 Bikern (letzen Samstag) werden doch wohl genug für eine schöne Runde übrigbleiben.

Bis Samstag


----------



## Kalles (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin Freitag unvorhergesehen in Alfhausen geblieben, bis Sonntag und
 konnte euch somit nicht mehr benachrichtigen.
Ich sorge aber immer für Ersatz, damit die Tour nicht ausfällt.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaijserChief (31. Mai 2011)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin Freitag unvorhergesehen in Alfhausen geblieben, bis Sonntag und
> konnte euch somit nicht mehr benachrichtigen.
> ...


 

Moin Kalle,

Ich wurde Samtag auch mit fahren,
und du, bis du Samtag auch dabei ?

Gruß Gerwin (Aus der Niederlande), Gelbe Reiter


----------



## KaijserChief (31. Mai 2011)

Ist das bikepark in hilter frei zum besuchen?
Oder ist das privat?

Gruß Gerwin


----------



## ohropax (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo Gerwin,

das Treffen am Samstag um 14:00 ist kostenlos, normalerweise führt Kalle die Tour. Das ist kein Bikepark mit Seilbahn/Shuttle sondern einfach ein regelmässiger Termin.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## KaijserChief (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Marcus / allen 

Dis wurde mien 3e Tour mit Kalle, ist immer schon!
Aber ich habe mal ein kleines Park gesehn bei ein gosse Parkplatz ist Das privat?

Ich wurde da mal mein Technik trainieren (Sontag)

Ich bin Samstag um 14:00 bei schreiwer

Bis Dan 
Gruß


----------



## Kalles (1. Juni 2011)

KaijserChief schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus / allen
> 
> Dis wurde mien 3e Tour mit Kalle, ist immer schon!
> Aber ich habe mal ein kleines Park gesehn bei ein gosse Parkplatz ist Das privat?
> ...



Hallo,

hier: http://www.radsport-schriewer.de/events.asp

sind noch ein paar Infos (ganz runter scrollen)

lg


----------



## KaijserChief (1. Juni 2011)

Oké dank für die Info!
Bis Samstag! 

Gruß Gerwin (pitch pro 2011 Black-Green)


----------



## Kalles (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Samstag Um 14 Uhr Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wie es aussieht, wird uns gutes Wetter begleiten.

Bis dann
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. Juni 2011)

Bewegtes aus Alfhausen vom 24 Stunden Rennen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjTSlosP3RU"]YouTube        - âªAlfsee 24 Stunden MTB Rennenâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (4. Juni 2011)

Moin

Heute bei schönstem Wetter überm Dörenberg war ne coole Nummer.
24 Mann waren heute am Start u. alle gut drauf, hat Spaß gemacht mit euch.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## -Hansi- (4. Juni 2011)

Und wer sich für Zahlen interessiert:

hm: 540 / km: 30 / Temp: 29 Grad  
Na dann schönen Sonntag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hansi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubaner56 (4. Juni 2011)

Ja prima, klasse Tour, zwar "nur" 30km, aber die hatten es in sich  
...bis zum nächstem mal(der mit dem Simplon)


----------



## Area51 (4. Juni 2011)

Jop war ne schöne Tour, war ja zum erstenmal da.
Nur das Verhältniss Fahrzeit / Standzeit könnte noch besser sein  aber da war man ja zum teil auch Machtlos (techn. defekte).
Bin bestimmt noch mal irgendwann dabei,
gruß Julian


----------



## Phantomias (4. Juni 2011)

24 Leute


----------



## finflo (5. Juni 2011)

war ne coole tour...mit vielen neuen Trailanregungen

Ich bin dafür das Stand-/Fahrzeit-Verhältnis beizubehalten aber dafür einen Grill und eine mobile Theke mitzunehmen 

@Hansi: dake für den Videolink...sieht echt cool aus...da freue ich mich schon drauf...

Bis die Tage
Florian

PS: Ist am Mittwoch was geplant???


----------



## Kalles (6. Juni 2011)

Moin

Wir fahren auch Mittwoch.
Abfahrt 18Uhr 45

Gruß Kalle


----------



## finflo (7. Juni 2011)

Klasse!!!

ich hoffe, dass das wetter passt...und wir nicht zu flash gorden werden


----------



## Phantomias (7. Juni 2011)

Ich, bzw. wir, sind diesen Mittwoch auch dabei.


----------



## Kalles (8. Juni 2011)

Moin,

hier die Tour vom letzten Samstag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGCf2KD4xUE"]YouTube        - âªKalles Teutotour vom 04.06.11â¬â[/nomedia]


Kalle


----------



## Kronni (9. Juni 2011)

Da ich`s Handgelenk wieder ein wenig belasten kann, werde ich am Samstag auch mal wieder mitfahren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. Juni 2011)

Moin, bis morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## finflo (15. Juni 2011)

gehts heut wieder los???


----------



## Phantomias (15. Juni 2011)

Wer macht denn die Tour heute?
Ich wäre wohl dabei


----------



## Bike Fan (16. Juni 2011)

Samstag wieder die Tour ?? 
Wäre gerne dabei , wenn das möglich wäre.
Brauche dann noch nen Termin im Laden kurz vorher, wäre das ok ? 
Wie lange wird die Tour ca gehen ? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## -Hansi- (16. Juni 2011)

Samstag 14:00 - ca. 17:30
und wie ich Kalle kenne: Termin im Laden geht immer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Na dann bis Samstag





Bike Fan schrieb:


> Samstag wieder die Tour ??
> Wäre gerne dabei , wenn das möglich wäre.
> Brauche dann noch nen Termin im Laden kurz vorher, wäre das ok ?
> Wie lange wird die Tour ca gehen ?
> ...


----------



## Bike Fan (17. Juni 2011)

Muss dann mal schauen , ob ich schon vorher fahren kann, 
habe nicht ganz soviel Zeit  
Mit Kalle wird schon, rufe da heute mal an 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Sonntag soll es regnen, morgen strahlt uns die Sonne an. 
Wollen wir dann die Strahlen genießen, müßt ihr wohl mitfahren.
Start wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich habe noch eine wichtige Mitteilung.
Sehr viel Zeit und Arbeit können jetzt Früchte tragen.
Der Umbau ist ist fast fertig,   somit lade ich euch alle zur Specialized Lounge Eröffnung ein.
Sie ist am 25. 06 von 9 bis 18Uhr und am 26.06.2011 von 11 bis 16Uhr.
Lasst euch überraschen von einem Verkaufs u. Ausstellungsraum, der seines gleichen sucht. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Juni 2011)

Moin

Gestern sind wir übern Musenberg , Wassertretstelle, Natrup Hilter und dann wieder nach Hilter gefahren.
Ich hatte mein Rad gerade abgespritzt, da fing es an zu Hageln u. ein Sturm kam auf, das wir  alle ins Haus flüchten mußten. Zum glück waren wir früh genug zurück u. haben den Umweg übern Spannbring nicht mehr grmacht, was wir erst vorhatten.

Denkt ans nächste Wochenende

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo, hier meine Einladung

http://www.augenmerk.de/front_neu.jpg

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Bike Fan (22. Juni 2011)

Werde mal vorbei schauen


----------



## Kronni (22. Juni 2011)

ich auch, leider aber erst sonntag! habe doch keine zeit für die samstagsrunde und somit auch nicht für die Lounge


----------



## madglobal (22. Juni 2011)

Alles Gute für die Eröffnung!!!

Kann leider nicht kommen, da ich das Stumpi zum Gardasee und in die Dolomiten ausführe....

LG

Martin


----------



## Marathommi (22. Juni 2011)

Bin Samstag ein bisschen eher am Start, ..
Gratulation zum geglückten Umbau


----------



## Kalles (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo,


so: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUemPUtWVHQ&NR=1"]YouTube        - âªSpecialized Lounge ErÃÂ¶ffnungâ¬â[/nomedia]


sieht unsere Specialized Lounge aus.


----------



## Kronni (29. Juni 2011)

Aufgrund der überaus bescheidenen Wetterverhältnisse komm ich heute Abend doch nicht ... 

Bis Samstag dann!


----------



## KILLtheHILL (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

heute findet in Hesselteich ein Einzelzeitfahren über 21km statt (leider auf der Straße) hier steht alles beschrieben. *http://www.spvg-hesselteich.de/index.php?page=radsport/index*

Kalle ist auch mit einem Stand vertreten...

Gruß Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Morgen 14 Uhr Dörferrunde vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. Juli 2011)

Moin Jungs

Morgen Lust?
18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Samstag waren die Mitfahrer super drauf u. gut zufrieden, so das sie nach der Tour alle nach Hause gefahren sind!!!!!!
( Kaputt wohl WA??? )
Ich habe mir noch ne Auszeit auf Hansi`s Geburtstag genommen u. anschließend auf Manni`s.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kronni (6. Juli 2011)

Pünktlich Feierabend gemacht... Bin heute dabei! 

Also bis gleich...
Michi


----------



## madglobal (7. Juli 2011)

Moin,

wer noch kein Ziel für den anstehenden Urlaub hat hier mal ein heisser Tipp:

http://www.sellarondahero.com/deu/tour.htm

habe die tour gestern gemacht, ein echtes Highlight, sicher > 20 km reine technische Trails....

LG Martin


----------



## Kalles (8. Juli 2011)

```

```


----------



## Kalles (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo

 Mit 11 Teilnehmer haben wir heute über Umwege die Dörfertour hinter uns gebracht.
Zum Schluß konnte man auch wieder eine Lampe einsetzen, die Tage werden schon wieder kürzer. 
Bis Samstag

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Phantomias (13. Juli 2011)

Ich seh das mla anders. Endlich kommt wieder die Zeit der Night Rides


----------



## Kronni (13. Juli 2011)

"... und hier gehts jetzt ziemlich flowig bergauf!"

Ja nee is klar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






War ne schöne Tour. Ein wenig traurig bin ich jedoch wirklich, die Tage werden spürbar kürzer! 

Bis Samstag, dann vielleicht mit Anhang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kroni


----------



## beha (15. Juli 2011)

hallo,
würde am Samstag 14:00 h gerne mitfahren.
Wie lange wird die Tour gehen?
Habe Abends nämlich wichtigen Termin.
Danke,bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kronni (15. Juli 2011)

beha schrieb:


> hallo,
> würde am Samstag 14:00 h gerne mitfahren.
> Wie lange wird die Tour gehen?
> Habe Abends nämlich wichtigen Termin.
> Danke,bis Samstag




sind eigentlich immer zwischen 17:15 und 18:00 Uhr wieder am Startpunkt. Es gibt aber, je nachdem welche Tour Kalle fährt, vorzeitige Ausstiegspunkt mit Rückreise über den Radweg... 

MfG
Kroni


----------



## Kalles (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Gestern haben wir eine Berg-Dorf Tour gemacht. Einer meinte ,das er schon 10 Jahre hier rumfährt u. doch mal wieder viel neue Trails kennen gelernt hat.
Es war mal wieder ne nette Runde, obwohl 2 Mann den Boden geküsst haben.
Wir sehen uns Samstag.

gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUemPUtWVHQ&NR=1"]âªSpecialized Lounge ErÃÂ¶ffnungâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]



Ich habe mal was neues fÃ¼r euch geschaffen, nicht immer nur Trails, auch mal was zum Shoppen.

GruÃ Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Bei beschissenem Wetter, Regenwarscheinlichkeit 90%, wollten wir gestern starten.
Ganz anders ist es gekommen, warm, trocken u. Sonnenschein bis zum Schluß der Tour.
Also alles top verlaufen, trotz zweier Totalanfänger.

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht fahren, da ich zu der Präsentation Spezialized 2012 nach Östereich *muß*. Ich werde euch bestimmt viel neues mitbringen können.
Reinhold Schlierkamp u. Rolf begleiten euch Mittwoch.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

bin heile zurück.
War mal wieder ne coole Nr. in Kitzbühl. Es gibt viel Neues für 2012 von Specialized.
Morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Freier Treff für alle die Spaß haben wollen!!!!!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kronni (30. Juli 2011)

Aufgrund des spontanen Anflugs einer Erkältung muss ich leider heute einen sportfreien Tag einplanen! 

Viel Spaß bei der Schlammschlacht heute, wäre gern mitgeradelt... 

MfG
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (2. August 2011)

Hi,

hier bewegtes von den letzten Wochen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4GkBJDHB3I"]âªKalles Teutotour vom 09.07.2011â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNme5Bd_5_A"]âªKalles Teutotour vom 23.07.2011â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

LG
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. August 2011)

Jung`s u. Mädel`s........., wolln wir mal wieder ?

Morgen um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
3 bis 3,5 Std. super Laune, super Gefühle, bis Bauchkribbeln, natürlich auf einem Spezialized- Scott oder Cannondale. 
Testräder in vielen Varianten stehen euch zur Verfügung, Tour, all Mountain, Freeride oder DH.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. August 2011)

Moin,

anfahren am Berg :

http://youtu.be/oKh5a7Rjnlg




Kalle


----------



## ben-ms (9. August 2011)

hallo,
mir juckts kräftig in den beinen. der arzt sagte da hilft nur matsch und frische waldluft  wird mittwoch um 18.45 gefahren? 
mfg


----------



## Kalles (10. August 2011)

ben-ms schrieb:


> hallo,
> mir juckts kräftig in den beinen. der arzt sagte da hilft nur matsch und frische waldluft  wird mittwoch um 18.45 gefahren?
> mfg



Wenns der Arzt sagt!

Heute um 18.45 gibts die richtige Medizin:

Bikes
Matsch
Waldluft



Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (10. August 2011)

Moin,
bin heute auch wieder am Start...
Bis später,
Lutz


----------



## ben-ms (11. August 2011)

hallo,
war ne geile tour gestern. habe die anstiege zwar zwischendurch verflucht, oben angelang wurde man aber mit richtig schönen abfahrten belohnt  klasse!   vieleicht schaffe ich es samstag auch wieder dabei zu sein. 
gruss aus dem flachen münster


----------



## Kalles (11. August 2011)

Hallo

Gestern passte mal wieder alles, Wetter, flohige Trails, grantige Anstiege und super Trail`s bergab. Viel Spaß bei den Teilnehmern, was will man mehr?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. August 2011)

Hallo

Morgen wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Jetzt schon hier, Modelle von 2012, auch einige 29er.
Kommen, schauen, staunen. Ich freue mich auf euern Besuch.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kronni (12. August 2011)

wir sind auch wieder dabei! biss morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (19. August 2011)

Hallo

Zum Wochenende steht uns gutes Wetter in Aussicht.
Wir sehen uns morgen Mittag um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Zeckenporsche (20. August 2011)

Heute bin ich auch mal dabei, muss mich jetzt mal langsam auf den Weg machen, weil ichmit dem Rad "anreise".


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. August 2011)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Zum Wochenende steht uns gutes Wetter in Aussicht.
> Wir sehen uns morgen Mittag um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
> ...



Sach mal, hast du oder einer deiner Mitfahrer zufällig einen GPS Track des Wanderwegs X25 in eurer Region? Habe schon auf diversen GPS-Portalen gesucht, aber nichts gefunden


----------



## klausklein (21. August 2011)

Das haben die ohne Zeit verpasst


----------



## posmanet (21. August 2011)

klausklein schrieb:


> Das haben die ohne Zeit verpasst



*neid* - Leider haben wir momentan 0,0 Zeit zum Biken.  Wo ist das im Teuto?


----------



## klausklein (21. August 2011)

Ja im Teuto hier


----------



## Kalles (22. August 2011)

Hallo 

Tolle Aufnahmen, die wir Rolf zu verdanken haben u. dem abwechslungsreichen Teuto.
Die nächste Tour ist jetzt Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 45, wo auch wieder Testräder zur Verfügung stehen, auch für Damen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Vincents (22. August 2011)

Ist Rolf der bisher nicht bekannt gewordene wahre Vater von Steven Spielberg? Sensationelle Aufnahmen entstehen hier langsam. 

Aber die Geschwindigkeit -> für Rolf muss Angst ein Zustand sein, den er nicht kennt. Na gut im Ernst es fahren auf den Bildern ja immer Leute vor ihm, die ca. so schnell sind wie ich. Muss ich jetzt vor mir selbst Angst haben? Und wie wird es erst wenn Rolf vorne weg fährt?

Ich glaube bei den Touren mit Rolf werden noch so einige schöne Aufnahmen zustande kommen. Nightride Richtung Noller Schlucht, große Runde am Musenberg, da geht so einiges und vor allem Wintertouren (+Nightride)!

Des Weiteren bin ich dafür, dass Hansi und Rolf sich zu einer Produktionsgemeinschaft zusammen tun, Hansi macht Schnitt und Ton, Rolf die Stunts! Wir sind das Publikum!

Vielleicht schaffen wir es doch noch Rolf für die MTB Venture Carpathia zu gewinnen, die Aufnahmen wären schwer zu toppen. 

@Rolf: Danke, tolle Bilder!

Liebe Grüße, Holger


----------



## Snurb (27. August 2011)

Sagenhaft gefilmt!!! Wundere mich, dass es nicht als "Video des Tages" lief... Werde noch etwas üben müssen um fahr- und filmtechnisch annähernd mithalten zu können. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Weiter so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (28. August 2011)

Samstag gab es alles:
Matsch

Ab

fahrt

und 

mehr

Abfahrt!


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2011)

Hallo

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen zum Freien MTB Treff !!!

*Ein wichtiger Hinweis " TeutoTour " am Sonntag in Bad Iburg. Start 10-11 Uhr.
Einer der stärksten Touren in dieser Region, ein Muß für jeden MTB Begeisterten.*
Ich werde dort nicht ausstellen, ich fahre selber.

*Wer noch ein Testbike braucht, bitte melden, es sind noch einige frei.
Stumpi HT Carbon 29er in L, 29er Epic in L, Enduro Evo L, Enduro Comp L, Stumpi Elite in M,L u. XL.
 Das Damenmod Specialized Safire in M u. zwei Kinderräder 24" Scott Scale RC u. Jr. für die kleineren Teilnehmer.
 Außerdem Scott Genius LT Gr. M u. das Carbonmod. Gr. L u. andere.*
Die Tester bitte frühzeitig reservieren, ich kann die Bikes nicht alle mitnehmen.

Seit 14 Tage haben wir schon 2012er Modelle von Specialized auf Lager, Hardrock, auch 29er, Rockhopper, Carve 29er, Camber FSR 29er, Epic Comp 29er, P1 u. Rennräder.
Fast alle in mehreren Farben u. Ausstattung.




Gruß Kalle


----------



## ohropax (31. August 2011)

Kalles schrieb:


> *Ein wichtiger Hinweis " TeutoTour " am Sonntag in Bad Iburg. Start 10-11 Uhr.
> Einer der stärksten Touren in dieser Region, ein Muß für jeden MTB Begeisterten.*


 Au mann, kriegen die denn gar nichts mit!? Es ist doch Blasheimer Markt. Danach aufs Rad und dann auch noch ins Gelände ist Selbstmord...


----------



## ben-ms (31. August 2011)

wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, bin ich heute abend dabei.
gruss aus ms


----------



## Kalles (3. September 2011)

Hallo

Letzter Aufruf zur Teuto-Tour in Bad Iburg morgen .

Start 10-11 Uhr

Gruß Kalle


----------



## klausklein (4. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (5. September 2011)




----------



## Kalles (9. September 2011)

Moin

Morgen Bock auf ne prickelnde  Tour mit garantierten Sonnenstrahlen???  
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bis morgen dann
Gruß Kalle


----------



## criscross (9. September 2011)

auch moin,
wenn du morgen nicht wieder die Dörferrunde fährst,
würde ich gerne mitfahren.

Gruß aus Bi.


----------



## klausklein (11. September 2011)

ne prickelnde  Tour


----------



## ben-ms (14. September 2011)

moinsen,
war mal wieder eine klasse tour am samstag  sonne, matsch, schöne anstiege und geile abfahrten...samstag war alles dabei


----------



## Kalles (15. September 2011)

Hallo

Lust zur Samstagsrunde? 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wer Sonntag Zeit hat, oder die Nase nicht voll kriegen kann, wird auch am Sonntag auf seine Kosten kommen, nämlich beim
 WADENKNEIFER in ENGTER
Start von 10-11 Uhr. Drei Touren werden angeboten. Alles drumrum vom Feinsten, auch für das Leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt!!
Ich stell dort aus u. habe schon einige Modelle von 2012 vor Ort.
Natürlich steht die Testbikeflotte auch zur Verfügung: Epic, Stumpjumper, Camber, Enduro, Enduro Evo, Stumpjumper HT Carbon 29er, Epic 29er, Myka FSR (Damen MTB), 
Genius LT, Scale RC 24" für unseren Nachwuchs (2Stück).
Eine ganz schöne Aufstellung, die euch Spaß bereiten kann. Bei Bedarf bitte melden unter 01753726047.

Neuräder von Scott, Specialized u. Cannondale.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## klausklein (20. September 2011)

Samstagsrunde!


----------



## Kronni (20. September 2011)

Morgen bin ich auch mal wieder dabei 

Sonst noch wer Lust auf ne kleine Runde durch den dunklen Wald?


----------



## Phantomias (21. September 2011)

Ich werde heute mich im Raum Schölerberg/Hörner Bruch/ Piesberg auf halten. 
Bei Kalle mitzufahren wird mir heute etwas spät. Ich muss noch Klamotten für Thale packen und mein Bike wieder zusammen schrauben.


----------



## Kalles (23. September 2011)

Hallo

Wie immer, morgen um 14 Uhr Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die Filme mit der Go Pro hat Rolf gemacht. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hansi- (25. September 2011)

Moin,
"TEAM HEFEWEIZEN" ist auch wieder im Lande - und gutes Wetter hatten wir auch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://youtu.be/3ASTA3JitjQ

http://youtu.be/bIfiGoxF3RA

Wir sehen uns bei Kalle ! 
Ciao 
Hansi


----------



## klausklein (25. September 2011)

Hallo ,

schöne Ausfahrt bei Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. September 2011)

hallo

Hansi, du hast einen schönen Film reingesetzt, super Gegend, super Wetter, was will man mehr.
Sonntag u. Montag werde ich den Ruhrpottcross fahren.
Vieleicht kannst du mir auch son schönen Film zusammenschneiden. 

Wir sehen uns dann Samstag

Gruß Kalle


----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2011)

Hallo Kalle!

Ich wollte am Montag den Dirtpark ein wenig befahren, geht das soweit? 
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, muss ich bei der Tankstelle ein paar Euros abgeben, oder? 



Danke und liebe, sonnige, Büro-Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kalles (30. September 2011)

Hallo

Wenn nicht bei diesem Wetter, wann sonst?
Die Euro`s kannst du bei uns, oder an der Tankst. abgeben.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## JENSeits (1. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar! 
Was hat sich denn seit der Eröffnung getan?
Öffnungszeiten des Parks sind egal?



Danke und LG
Jens


----------



## Kalles (1. Oktober 2011)

Hi

Max hat sich den Arm gebrochen, darum ist nicht regelmäßig jemand da.
Im Moment kommt jeder wie er Zeit hat.
Vom TUS Hilter sind öfter Jungs da.

Gruß Kalle, auf dem Weg zum Ruhrpottcross.


----------



## Kalles (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Der Ruhrpottcross war Spitze, Super Trail`s u. toppp Wetter.
Bilder u. Filme folgen noch.

Samstag geht es bei uns dann wieder los, um 14 Uhr Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Mittwoch habe ich 13 nette Holländer durch den Teuto geführt. Die Begeisterung hing in ihren Gesichtern. Auch hier folgen noch Bilder.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKk9ES4tHL4"]Die NiederlÃ¤nder im Teutoburger Wald 05.10.2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (12. Oktober 2011)

fährt heut wer?


----------



## transalp03 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Wer hat Zeit und Lust am Sonntag vom Hermannsdenkmal in Detmold
 Richtung Iburg/OS zufahren.
Bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit. 
Abfahrt ist um 7:48 Uhr mit dem Zug vom OS-Hauptbahnhof nach Detmold 8:58 Uhr.
Streckenlänge ca. 80km 
Bei dem angesagten schönen Wetter bestimmt eine schöne Tour.
Bis dann Thomas


----------



## Tristero (15. Oktober 2011)

transalp03 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Wer hat Zeit und Lust am Sonntag vom Hermannsdenkmal in Detmold
> Richtung Iburg/OS zufahren.
> Bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit.
> ...



Schade, seh's erst jetzt. Hatte ähnliche Anfrage im OWL-Forum gestellt. Nun wird's knapp für mich. Was für einen Schnitt wollt Ihr fahren? Und wie hoch zum Hermann - Straße oder kennt Ihr da ne Alternative?

Ringe noch mit mir. Schaue später noch mal rein.


----------



## Tristero (17. Oktober 2011)

Schön, dass ich Euch doch noch getroffen habe. Habt Ihr den Trail noch gefunden? Oder muss nächstes Mal doch Kalle wieder mit? 

Laut meiner Karte liegt die Noller Schlucht übrigens auf der anderen Seite des Berges. 

Für war's leider allerhöchste Eisenbahn. Der letzte Trail kurz vor Holzhausen war schon ziemlich finster. 

Würde mich aber freuen, wenn sich vielleicht demnächst noch mal eine Runde zusammen ausginge.


----------



## transalp03 (18. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben den Trail noch gefunden.

Lt. Garmin sind wir vom Hermann bis zur Noller-Schlucht

80 km mit 2800 hm gefahren.

War eine schöne Tour mit viel Sonne und trockenen Trails.

Werden wir nächstes Jahr bestimmt nochmal angehen.

Bis dann Thomas


----------



## Tristero (19. Oktober 2011)

transalp03 schrieb:


> Wir haben den Trail noch gefunden.
> 
> Lt. Garmin sind wir vom Hermann bis zur Noller-Schlucht
> 
> ...



Cool, und Respekt vor Eurer Steigleistung. War der Trail da, wo wir gesucht haben? D.h., zweigt der von dem Forstweg ab? Würde ich dann nämlich gerne auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (21. Oktober 2011)

hallo

Zu Morgen haben sich schon einige angemeldet, kein Wunder bei dem angekündigtem Wetter.
Ich kämpfe schon seit Tagen gegen einen Grippevirus, hoffe aber das ihr auf mich nicht verzichten müsst.
Start ist um 14 Uhr Vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. Oktober 2011)

Sonne, Wald, Bikes was braucht man mehr 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1DCdC9HhKw"]Goldener Oktober im Teutoburger Wald      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 

Wer hat morgen Lust, um 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir los.
Diese Trockenheit sollten wir noch mal nutzen und uns den Teuto im Lichttunnel ansehen.
Wir starten vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bringt so eine gute Laune mit, wie letzten Samstag, dann kann nichts schief gehen. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Deleted 175627 (29. Oktober 2011)

Kalles schrieb:


> Die NiederlÃ¤nder im Teutoburger Wald 05.10.2011      - YouTube



moin,
 niederländer im teuto?auf dem viedeohab keinen wohnwagen gesehen!
schöne ausfahrt für heute


----------



## klausklein (30. Oktober 2011)

Biken im Teuto am Samstag.


----------



## Kalles (2. November 2011)

Hallo

Wir fahren heute Abend um 18 Uhr 45 .
Start Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. November 2011)

Hallo

Das goldene Novemberwetter läd uns morgen wieder zur Tour ein.
Um 14 Uhr geht es wieder los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Samstag waren wir im Dörenberg u. Mittwoch sind wir von Wellendorf aus die Dörferrunde gefahren.Es hat mal wieder viel Spaß mit euch gemacht!!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. November 2011)

Hi,

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve53Foklwxw"]Kalles Teutotour vom 05.11.2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]



bißchen bewegtes vom Samstag


----------



## klausklein (8. November 2011)

Jau Samstag,

goldener November.


----------



## Kalles (8. November 2011)

Hallo

Ich höre gerade Foreigner - Juke box hero / Whole lotta love (live), einfach nur genial.
Das gefühl einer super Abfahrt kam in mir hoch, aber das kennt ihr ja.
Wer hat morgen Lust mit zu fahren um 18 Uhr 44!!!?
Bitte melden, denn dann geht es los vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Beleuchtung ist natürlich ein "Muss" und natürlich gute Laune!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (11. November 2011)

Hallo

Morgen 14 Uhr wie immer.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## criscross (11. November 2011)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Morgen 14 Uhr wie immer.
> 
> Gruß Kalle


 
dann denk morgen am besten an Startnummern .
Letzte Woche die Tour war ja ziemlich Race-Marathonlastig.

Schade eigentlich, denn dadurch kommt der Spaß für den normalen
Tourenfahrer viel zu kurz .


----------



## Kalles (12. November 2011)

allo

Du hast recht, darum werde ich darauf achten!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. November 2011)

Moin

Jungs, ich krieg n`Föhn, es fährt morgen jemand mit.
Bei der Kälte *muß* ich fahren.
 Kommt noch wer mit, damit es mir etwas wärmer ums Herz wird u. vieleicht einen Glühwein mitbringt?  (zum Aufwärmen ne`nette Sache, oder?)
Start ist um 18 Uhr 43 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## criscross (15. November 2011)

dann zieh dich mal schöööön warm an


----------



## maxibosse (18. November 2011)

Hallo, 

wird morgen gefahren? Wie immer 14 Uhr?

Bis wann wird denn ca. gefahren? Ich habe kein Licht!

Gruß

Maxi


----------



## Kalles (18. November 2011)

Hallo

Wir fahren morgen.
Fahrzeit etwa 3 Std.
Beleuchtung nehme ich mit, es wird doch schon ein wenig knapp. Auch eine zusätzliche Lampe werde ich einpacken, man weiß ja nie.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 13 Uhr 59.
Wenn jemand noch Probleme hat, bitte frühzeitig kommen. Die Werkstatt ist nur bis 13 Uhr besetzt.

Gruß an alle
Kalle


----------



## klausklein (20. November 2011)

Herrliche Herbst-runde 

http://youtu.be/kgcrFPKhbiA

http://youtu.be/TxVEsNc7aiY


----------



## Kalles (21. November 2011)

Moin 

Schöne Aufnahmen Rolf

wir haben auch noch was: 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRhI1K9cxMo"]Kalles Teutotour vom 19.11.2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (21. November 2011)

Ganz vergessen anzukündigen,

Mittwoch fahren wir um 18 Uhr 44 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Über mitzubringende Beleuchtung brauchen wir nicht mehr zu sprechen.
Wer keine hat, wir haben auch einige Testbeleuchtungen, die reserviert werden sollten.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Phantomias (23. November 2011)

Ich bin wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr dabei.
Muss mich mit Sport etwas zurückhalten :-/


----------



## noam (24. November 2011)

Samstag? Wenn meine Regierung mitspielt darf ich Samstag mal mit euch mitfahren


----------



## Kalles (25. November 2011)

Moin

Bei diesem schönen Wetter natürlich auch morgen, um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz
www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ich dachte solche Umstände, wie Regierung, gäbe es nur in der Politik.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## noam (25. November 2011)

du kennst doch meine cheffin  aber ich darf morgen mit euch spielen gehen  hoffentlich komm ich früh genug ausm bett

ps: achso hättest du nen 29er fully (xc oder am) für mich zum testen da?


----------



## Kalles (28. November 2011)

Moin

Ich bin zwar ein bischen spät mit der Antwort, aber 29er habe ich in reichlicher Auswahl als  Tester.
Samstag war ne schöne Runde mit euch. Meinetwegen könnte das Wetter weiterhin von Trockenheit gesegnet sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (28. November 2011)

Hallo

Mittwoch fahren wir um 18 Uhr 40.Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt.
Beleuchtung kann ich zur Verfügung stellen und das Wetter soll auch noch mitspielen.
Wer kommt noch mit ? Bitte pünktlich um 18 Uhr 40 hier auf dem Parkplatz sein.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. November 2011)

Hi,

wir bieten unsere Cannondale MTBs mit 20% an: http://www.radsport-schriewer.de/CartCategories.asp?frmOpgID=253&frmCacID=9167

zb: Jekyll 4 in L

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. November 2011)

Wir verkaufen Testräder u. a. Specialized Epic Expert Gr. L  und Epic 29er L, weiß/schw., beide im Guten Zustand.
Ich habe auch noch einige gute Angebote 2011er Modelle, einfach mal reinschauen.



Preise auf Anfrage  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. Dezember 2011)

Moin

Jetzt wird es ernst, nur die Harten werden das, positiv denkend, schöne Wetter genießen.
Um 14 Uhr dann also. Wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Zieht euch warm an 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. Dezember 2011)

Ein Besuch in unserer Specialized Elite Lounge lohnt sich immer,besonders kurz vor Weihnachten


----------



## Kalles (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Mittwoch kann ich nicht fahren.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden, denn einen Mitfahrer hätte ich schon.

Gruß kalle


----------



## Phantomias (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es nicht regnet, würde ich ne "einfache" Tour mitfahren.


----------



## Kalles (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Ich fahre morgen, auch wenn es regnet.
Um 14 Uhr geht es los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Agrarwetter sagt ab Mittag Sonnenschein an. 
Trotzdem sind Überschuhe, Steckbleche  u. Beleuchtung angesagt.(Bel. auch leihweise erhältlich)
Ich habe noch mehrere Test- u. Gebrauchte MTB im Abverkauf.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Junior_VEC (10. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin,

interessant! Ich komme zwar aus Vechta aber suche mal was Neues! Habe 4 jahre in Rothenfelde gewohnt. Kenne mich bei euch aber nur auf dem Renner aus nicht im Gelände... 

LG SEBI


----------



## Kalles (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Du kannst Samstag ja mal mitfahren.
Morgen muß ich beim Umbau helfen u. kann somit nicht die Mittwochtour begleiten.
Wenn jemand fahren möchte, bitte hier melden u. verabreden.
Samstag waren wir mit 10 Mann und haben eine tolle Tour auf die Beine gestellt, Dank an alle,
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (15. Dezember 2011)

Moin

Das Agrarwetter sagt uns Samstag "GUTES" Wetter voraus, aber nur 1 Grad   , also dicke Socken anziehen.
Ich glaube wir haben mal wieder ein bischen Glück.
Beleuchtung wäre für die letzte halbe Std. auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Kalles (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre heute Abend, sorry ein wenig spät. (18 Uhr 45)

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Auch jetzt Samstag, am Heilig Abend werde ich fahren.
 Meine Regierung hat zugestimmt!!!
Allerdings um 13 Uhr, wie gewohnt vom Parkplatz
www.radsport-schriewer.de
Fahrzeit 2-2,5 Std., damit wir pünktlich zur Bescherung fertig auf der Matte stehen.
Gegen Glühwein u. ein paar Plätzchen ist nichts einzuwenden, also Rucksäcke 
voll geschenk machen.
Das Wetter wird "Gut".

Denen, die ich nicht mehr antreffe, wünsch ich ein "Frohes Weihnachtsfest"

Gruß Kalle


----------



## madglobal (23. Dezember 2011)

Habe die Banditen der Verwandschaft im Haus... werde also nicht dabei sein!

Schöne Weihnachten allerseits!!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Kalles (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Wer bringt Plätzchen oder Glühwein mit?

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Die weihnachtliche Ausfahrt am Samstag war sehr köstlich. Neue Wege, schöne Plätzchen, heißer Glühwein.



Morgen fahren wir. Start 18 Uhr 44, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Die Tage werden länger, wollen wir also anfangen sie zu genießen!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Samstag fahren wir um 13 Uhr, wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Die Tour heute war, auch dank der Mitfahrer mal wieder eine gelungene Sache.
Dank dem trockenem Wetter waren wir gut besetzt.
Samstag möchte ich gern vor 16 Uhr zurück sein.

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. Dezember 2011)

Samstag 13 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Kalle und alle Bikerinnen und Biker komm gut ins neue Jahr.
 2012 weiter so tolle  Ausfahrten und aufs Schaltwerk  achten.

Gruß Rolf
http://youtu.be/Wv5RF1pK6Tg


----------



## Kronni (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues! 

Ich hoffe ihr seid gut ins neue Jahr gekommen! 
Da scheint der Server hier wohl ein kleines Problem mit der Konvertierung des Videos zu haben... Dabei war ich schon so gespannt was ich mir da wohl wieder fürn scheiß zurechtgefahren hab


----------



## Ex-Quadfahrer (1. Januar 2012)

@Kalle

Vielen Dank für die Beratung am Samstag.
Melde mich zeitnah, wenn ich Samstag nicht arbeiten muß und Euch dann begleiten kann zum Testen des Bikes

mfG
Klaus.


----------



## Kalles (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo Jung`s u. leider noch zu wenige Damen

Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen, mit euren Partnern u. alles was dazu gehört.
*Ich wünsche allen ein super schönes, erfolgreiches u. vor allem ein gesundes Jahr 2012*.

Zu meiner Person, bin super reingekommen, nach der Tour Samstag, wo ich auf dem Rückweg schieben durfte ( Schaltwerk abgerissen ) u. dem Saunaaufendhalt.
Durchgehalten dank einer Wiskyflasche und Tanzversuche bis 5 Uhr, ab ins Bett, aufgestanden heute morgen mit Grippe in den Knochen. 

Darum ist diese Mittwochstour für mich gestrichen, leider.
Ich hoffe, das es Samstag wieder geht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Vincents (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo Kalle, das wünsche ich gleichfalls + eine unfallfreie Saison (bei Dir weiss man nie), viel Spaß auf dem Bike und eine gutes Geschäftsjahr 
... 1 flasche whiskey ... bis 5 uhr morgens ... was nicht alles noch so möglich ist in dem alter! Zu meiner Person: wegen Karaoke Singen am nächsten Morgen eine Stimme wie ein Reibeisen, habe es aber noch geschafft mit dem Rad loszufahren, um meinen Wagen zu holen. Ich hoffe auf Samstag !
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Kalles (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Samstag, wenn ich noch nicht fit sein sollte, habe ich für einen guten Vertreter gesorgt.
Also fahren wir auf alle Fälle um 14 Uhr, wie fast immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Alles TOP
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. Januar 2012)

Moin

Morgen fahren wir, 18 Uhr 44 , Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung habe ich auch leihweise, bitte reservieren lassen. (Tel., E-mail, oder sonst wie )

Gruß Kalle

Ich habe im Moment mehrere gebr. MTB`s auf Lager.


----------



## Kalles (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Wie`s aussieht haben wir morgen die Sonne auf unserer Seite. Wer Lust hat, kann sie mit mir genießen, auf den schönsten Trails des Teutos.
Wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die Tour letzten Mittwoch sind wir bei dem etwas feuchterem Wetter mit 7 Mann gefahren, wobei einer mit seinen 11 Jahren super mitgehalten hat.
Ich muß bemerken, das es auch bei Nässe viel spaß machen kann.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## klausklein (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Morgen bei Sonne da werd ich mal die Linse putzen.
Wie immer 14Uhr15 

http://youtu.be/YNwweuzTegI
http://youtu.be/__jZOWEwGSg
http://youtu.be/8N0zavJQ6dk


----------



## Phantomias (13. Januar 2012)

Jetzt schon 14:15 Uhr


----------



## Kalles (17. Januar 2012)

Ne, 13 Uhr 59

Mittwoch mÃ¶chte ich gern Rolf Richtung Norden begleiten, damit er im Dunklen nicht allein durch den Busch muÃ.
Hat jemand Lust uns zu begleiten?
Abfahrt 18 Uhr 44, pÃ¼nktlich vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung nicht vergessen, sonst kann ich euch eine leihen, oder verkaufen. Ich hab gerade welche im Angebot: Fast 1000 Lumen, Helm u. Lenkerhalterung, Akku, LadegerÃ¤t, also Komplettset fÃ¼r 99,95 â¬. Solange Vorrat reicht!!!!

GruÃ Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Gestern war es eine tolle Nassfahrt. Rolf war pünktlich Daheim (Arbeit) und wir Zuhause, durchnässt natürlich, aber auch glücklich.
Samstag wird es wärmer sein, aber auch nass. Trotzdem 14 Uhr ab unserem Parkplatz.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. Januar 2012)

Von oben wars trocken 


http://youtu.be/X_gMxAamxlE


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Es hat sich noch keiner gemeldet der morgen fahren möchte, deshalb werde ich es zugunsten meines Eigenheimes ausfallen lassen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2012)

Moin

Es wird heute doch gefahren, also wer noch mit möchte, um 18 Uhr 44 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Georg u. Hannes lassen nicht locker, evtl. kommt Michi auch.
Das Wetter sieht bis morgen Mittag sehr gut aus. (Bauernvorhersage)

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Wir gehen in ein trockenes Wochenende, Zeit die Räder mal wieder rauszuholen.
Start pünktlich um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warm und dicht anziehen, vieleicht kommt ja mal wieder ein kleines Gewässer.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (31. Januar 2012)

Hi

Morgen fahren wir vom Parkplatz Bahnhof Wellendorf in die Dörferrunde. Um 19 Uhr starten jetzt schon 3 Teilnehmer in die eisige Kälte. 
Ich fahre 18 Uhr 45 von Hilter zum Wellendorfer Bahnhof.
Testbeleuchtung ist auf Anfrage auch vorhanden.
Warm anziehen ist angesagt, vielleicht auch ein Glühwein?

Ihr könnt natürlich auch direkt dort hin fahren.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. Februar 2012)

Hi

Seid ihr alle im Winterurlaub? 
Kaum einer der schreibt, wenig Fahrer unterwegs, keine gute Kleidung? 
Wir können euch helfen, die Winterbekleidung  ist noch nicht ausverkauft.

Morgen geht es im schönsten Sonnenschein  wieder los, um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Last euch aber nicht täuschen, kalt  ist es trotzdem.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kronni (3. Februar 2012)

watt watt watt??? 

jeden tag unterwegs...  
mal schauen wann ich hier heute nacht bei der arbeit nach haus komme. wenns nich zu spät is und ich wach werde komm ich ganz evtl rum! 
wenn nicht, dann bin ich für mich allein unterwegs und falls ihr rtg dörenberg kommt sieht man sich vielleicht noch!  

in dem sinne schönes fahren!


----------



## Kalles (7. Februar 2012)

Hi

Der Dörenberg war mir zu hoch und zu kalt, wir sind im Musenberg hängen geblieben.

Morgen werde ich nicht fahren, habe ein wenig die Schnüffelpest.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. Februar 2012)

Wer heute fahren möchte soll sich bitte melden.
Michael König will, sucht aber noch Mitfahrer.
Möglichst bis 17 Uhr melden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. Februar 2012)

Morgen um 14 Uhr

Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de bei 100% Sonne.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Ich bin immer noch nicht fit, wenn aber einer fahren möchte könnt ihr euch hier organisieren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (17. Februar 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin immer noch nicht fit, wenn aber einer fahren möchte könnt ihr euch hier organisieren.
> 
> Gruß Kalle


 

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

Samstag wird gefahren, ab 14 Uhr am Laden.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (21. Februar 2012)

Habt ihr Lust morgen?

Das Wetter soll sehr gut werden, Sonne u. Trockenheit ist angesagt.
Bitte um Meldung, damit ich euch pünktlich u. umgezogen begrüßen kann und ich mich nicht umsonst umziehe.
Start 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (22. Februar 2012)

Die Tour heute Abend klappt.

Michael und Georg haben sich angemeldet.

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo

*SAMSTAG* 25.02.2012
Niederschlagsrisiko Samstag 5%. Tagsüber trocken und etwas Sonne, Temperatur ca.6-8°.
Jetzt Samstag bieten wir auch eine Tour für Anfänger an, die von Manni geführt wird.
Frauen sind natürlich auch gern gesehen.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr 15, auch hier vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die übliche Tour ist wie immer um 14 Uhr.

Letztes Wochenende war ich in Holland zur Schulung bei Specialized in Zeddam.
Ich war überrascht von den MTB Strecken die sie dort fahren. Schöne Singleterails von ca. 30km Länge.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Februar 2012)

Auch in Holland kann man MTB fahren

Das war auf eine ca. 30 km Strecke in Zeddam, die von Specialized betreut wird.
Eine nette Strecke auf der man richtig Gas geben kann. Sie zu befahren war das Bonbon während einer Schulung bei Specialized.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Februar 2012)

Die Tour vom letzten Samstag

Auf der Tour Samstag hatte ich den Hermannsweg mit einem Teil der Dörfertour verbunden

Gruß an alle


----------



## Ex-Quadfahrer (27. Februar 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> bieten wir auch eine Tour für Anfänger an, die von Manni geführt wird.



Klingt doch gut. Dann könnte ich auch mal mit


----------



## Phantomias (28. Februar 2012)

Das klingt wirklich gut.
Noch bin ich diese Woche ausser Gefecht gesetzt.
Aber werde dann ab nächste Woche mich dann mal, nach 4 Monaten Pause, der Anfängertruppe anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Bislang hat sich hier noch keiner gemeldet der heute fahren möchte. Dann sehen wir uns an dem sonnengekrönten Samstag.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. März 2012)

Moin

Frühlingswetter wird uns am Samstag beschert, 14° u. trocken.
Natürlich in Hilter. 
Tourstart wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Manni fährt Samstag nicht die Anfängertour, er ist dann am Bodensee.

Ich freue mich schon, Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. März 2012)

Moin

Das Wetter war gestern nicht wie angesagt, da hat mich das Agrarwetter wohl mal ein wenig beschissen.
Trocken war es u. zum Radeln war es in Ordnung.
 Es war mal wieder ne nette Sache mit euch. Ich fand auch die Rücksicht auf den 11 Jährigen Begleiter toll.

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. März 2012)

Hallo

Rüstet euch schon mal für Samstag.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. März 2012)

So wars am Samstag:

http://youtu.be/gMPDgboRaEI


Die meisten haben keine nassen Füße bekommen


----------



## Kalles (13. März 2012)

Morgen fahren wir die Mittwochsrunde. Freier MTB Treff

Start um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Samstag waren die Teilnehmer alle sehr gut drauf. Es klappte alles sehr gut (bis auf die Bachdurchquerung). Die Tour war abwechslungsreich und hatte einige schöne technische Herausforderungen. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. März 2012)

Kalles Tour vom 17.03.

Dem Unfallfahrer wünschen wir gute Besserung.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. März 2012)

Moin

Morgen wärmer und nur Sonne
Wenn ihr Lust habt, morgen 18 Uhr 44 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wenn Rolf kommt, dürfen wir ihn bis Musenberg begleiten, damit er den Weg zur Arbeit findet.
Wäre schön wenn ihr euch kurz meldet, danke!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kronni (20. März 2012)

ich schaffs aufgrund von arbeit nicht... viel spaß!


----------



## Kalles (23. März 2012)

Hallo

Morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wer will kann mich morgen begleiten, ich glaube es werden ein paar schöne Stunden.
Das Wetter wird überdurchschnittlich gut.
Wir könnten ja mal wieder den Dörenberg besuchen, Bock?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kronni (25. März 2012)

Moin, ich hab euch gestern gar nich so schnell erkannt... 

Habs nur unten von den anderen gehört, dass du das mit der Truppe warst die an der Wegquerung standen 

Hoffe ihr hattet soviel Trailspaß wie wir 


MfG
Michi


----------



## Deleted 175627 (25. März 2012)

hallo,kann nur von mir sprechen war lange nicht mehr vor ort.

mir hat es aber mal so richtig gut gefallen 

danke für die schöne tour


----------



## kris. (25. März 2012)

Tach auch!
Seid ihr am Ostersamstag auch unterwegs? Gerne auch ne Anfänger-Tour wo Mädels mitkönnen. Meine bessere Häfte ist noch nicht wieder fit. 
Besteht auch die Möglichkeit nen Speci Enduro zu testen?

Grüße,
kris.


----------



## Kalles (27. März 2012)

Hallo

Wir fahren auch am Ostersamstag.
Ein Enduro Tester habe ich in L.
Deine Dame bring man mit, das kriegen wir schon geregelt.

Morgen fahren wir auch. Jens Matthies von der Firma Raleigh Univega ist auch dabei.
Die Tour führt Lutz, ich bin in Valecia, Freitag wieder hier.
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen. Start wie immer 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Phantomias (27. März 2012)

Fährt zufällig diesen Samstag die Anfängertruppe?
Nach 6-monatiger Tourpause bin ich heute mal zum Hüggel gefahren. Da hatte ich heute echt zu tun. Daher werd ich mich erstmal bei den Anfängern wieder fit machen, sofern diese Samstag fahren.


----------



## kris. (29. März 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wir fahren auch am Ostersamstag.
> Ein Enduro Tester habe ich in L.
> ...


 
Super. Dann muss jetzt ja nur noch das Wetter passen und mein Dämpfer aus dem Service zurückkommen.


----------



## Kalles (29. März 2012)

Kalles Tour vom 24.03.


----------



## Phantomias (29. März 2012)

Also ich würde gerne, idealerweise schon zu 13 Uhr, eine kleine entspannte Runde ab Kalles drehen. Ist noch wer mit dabei?
Mit entspannt meine ich wirklich entspannt ca. 2 - 2,5h durch den Teuto zu cruisen ...


----------



## Kalles (30. März 2012)

Jung`s u. Mädel`s........., wolln wir mal wieder ?

Morgen um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
ca.3 Std. super Laune, super Gefühle, bis Bauchkribbeln, natürlich auf`n Spezialized- Scott oder Cannondale.
Testräder in vielen Varianten stehen euch zur Verfügung, Tour, all Mountain, Freeride oder DH.

*Eine leichtere Variante* , auch nicht ganz so lang, steht euch morgen auch zur Verfügung.
Allerdings schon um 13 Uhr mit Frank.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (30. März 2012)

Aufgrund von Nachfragen passt 13 Uhr leider nicht. 
Daher wie gehabt 14:15 Uhr ab Radsport Schriewer.


----------



## ben-ms (1. April 2012)

war ne nette tour gestern. 840hm verpackt in 25km . es gab einiges zu entdecken und der ein oder andere konnte sogar ein nettes souvenir für zu hause ergattern. besonders gut haben mir die 2 spezialanstiege gefallen


----------



## Kalles (5. April 2012)

Da wollen wir mal sehen, das wir Ostersamstag auch ne nette Tour hinlegen.
Start wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Freakky_Freddy (6. April 2012)

Ich würde mich am Samstag gerne anschließen 

Allerdings hat ds Auto meines Fahrers nee Panne :/
Somit frage ich, wer könte mich am Samstag mitnehmen ß


Mit dem MTB von Osnabrück nach Hilter ist schon nicht schlecht^^

wäre toll wenn sich nee mitfahrgelegenheit finden würde


----------



## Kalles (6. April 2012)

Du kannnst auch mit dem Zug fahren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. April 2012)

Hallo

Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir eine lockere Runde.
Hat noch jemand Lust? ( 8° und trocken )
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Samstag war wieder ne tolle Tour mit Euch, Wetter, Temperatur, Laune, alles passte.   

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (11. April 2012)

Moin
Wie versprochen, Wetter u. alles andere passte heute Abend.
Samstag soll das Wetter auch mitspielen, freu mich schon drauf.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (13. April 2012)

Also morgen 14 Uhr, pünktlich vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (17. April 2012)

Morgen Abend

18 Uhr 45 Start,  Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. April 2012)

Tour vom 14.04.12

Nachwuchsförderung am Sonntag


----------



## Kalles (19. April 2012)

Hi

Samstag fahr ich durch die Bärlauchfelder Richtung Osten.
Wer Lust hat den Bärlauchduft zu inhalieren sollte sich anschließen. 
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wettermäßig kann ich euch keine Angaben machen, warscheinlich wechselhaft.

Gestern Abend waren wir bis hinterm Musenberg.

Gruß Kalle




Noch einen schönen Film von einem Mitfahrer könnt ihr bei Norddeutschland Standard AW: Teuto Tour, Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.t.W. www.radsport-schriewer.de sehen,
von

sp00n
Mitglied

Registriert seit: Jun 2006
Ort: Bad Iburg
Bike: Specialized Stumpjumper Comp EVO 2012


Tach,

hab die Videos von Samstag, bis ich dann ausgestiegen bin mal zusammengeschnitten...

Kalles TeutoTour 2012-04-14 - YouTube
Grüße 

Standard AW: Standard AW: Teuto Tour, Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter a.t.W. www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Xeleux (20. April 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Samstag fahr ich durch die Bärlauchfelder Richtung Osten.
> Wer Lust hat den Bärlauchduft zu inhalieren sollte sich anschließen.


 
hallo kalle,
würd mich mit nem freund dir gern anschließen ... was erwartet uns denn außer bärlauchduft ?!


----------



## Kalles (20. April 2012)

Ne schöne Tour, bei der euch Pipi vor Freude in die Augen schießt.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## spurty (24. April 2012)

Hmmm...... warum hat sich denn hier noch keiner zu der Tour vom letzten Samstag geäußert?  War doch ne richtig schöne, wenn auch sehr matschige, Runde. Hatte auf jeden Fall meinen Spaß!  Möchte nich wissen, was sich die Wanderer gedacht haben, so verschlammt, wie wir ausgesehen haben.


----------



## Kalles (25. April 2012)

Hallo

Ich glaube das wir uns Samstag auf eine warme Schlammschlacht gefasst machen müssen.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ich finde , das die Feuchtigkeit keine große Rolle spielt, der letzte Samstag bestätigt es.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ben-ms (26. April 2012)

spurty schrieb:


> Hmmm...... warum hat sich denn hier noch keiner zu der Tour vom letzten Samstag geäußert?  War doch ne richtig schöne, wenn auch sehr matschige, Runde. Hatte auf jeden Fall meinen Spaß!  Möchte nich wissen, was sich die Wanderer gedacht haben, so verschlammt, wie wir ausgesehen haben.



@spurty: kann ich dir sagen, weil die Leute immernoch dabei sind den Schlamm vom Drahtesel zu meisseln ;-). War wirklich ne witzige Tour. Wäre Samstag gerne wieder dabei. Da Sonntag aber in Essen die ruhrpott-mounty-tour ist, werde ich mir die Kräfte für Sonntag aufsparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (27. April 2012)

Moin

Morgen ist es nach neusten Meldungen trocken, warm u. die Sonne scheint, das alles zu unserer Tourzeit.  

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. Mai 2012)

Na alle wieder nüchtern? 

Hier die Tour vom Samstag:

sonnig


----------



## Kalles (3. Mai 2012)

Wir haben noch eins in XL

Specialized S-Works Epic Carbon 29er  







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kalles (4. Mai 2012)

Möin

Morgen sieht der ganze Tag naß aus, das hält uns aber nicht davon ab um 14 Uhr zu starten.
Wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Dann laß uns mal ins Wochenende rutschen, Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Morgen Abend fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wir werden ca. 21 Uhr zurück sein u. können die Beleuchtung zu Hause lassen.

Bis morgen dann, Gruß Kalle


----------



## ThorPrez (9. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe, Ihr seid keine Schönwetterfahrer, da es heute abend regnen soll .. würde mich gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## Kalles (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Die Mittwochsrunde war sehr gelungen, Regen blieb uns bis auf ein 2-3 min. Schauer erspart.
Um die Frage oben zu Beantworten, wir fahren bei jedem Wetter.

Wie es aussieht wird der Samstag einigermaßen trocken verlaufen.
Um 14 Uhr Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (14. Mai 2012)

Hi

Samstag waren wir über Umwege zur Wassertretstelle Bad Iburg u. dann übern Fuß des Musenberges retur.
Wenn sich Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 45 wer anschließen möchte sollte pünktlich hier sein.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

da Kalle heute verhindert ist werde ich die Tour führen. Die steilen Rampen würde ich heute gerne auslassen, da morgen noch eine CTF in Osnabrück Venne ist. Info's dazu gibt es unter *www.wiehen-cross.de*. Kalle ist mit seinem Messestand und den Testrädern auch da. 
Wer testen möchte sollte vorher telefonisch reservieren!

Bis später, Gruß Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Samstag hatten wir eine sehr gemischte Gruppe. Das Alter der 18 Mitfahrer fing bei 6 Jahre an, dann 8, 9, 11, bis über 50. Sie kamen nach Aussage des Führers, Lutz, alle sehr gut mit. Eine Frau war auch wieder dabei. 
Die Mitfahrer waren alle ganz erstaunt über die Leistung der Jungens, vor allem die Schnelligkeit bergrunter.  
Sie waren zur Noller Schlucht u. dann Wellingholzhausen unterwegs.

Mittwoch fahren wir, Lutz u. Hauke evtl. Rolf sind schon dabei.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Die Tour heute machte mir sehr viel Spaß  , tolle Mittfahrer, tolles Wetter.  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. Mai 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Tour heute machte mir sehr viel Spaß  , tolle Mittfahrer, tolles Wetter.
> 
> Gruß Kalle



Ja, fand ich auch super. Dafür, dass es heute nicht soviel Höhenmeter werden sollten, waren es aber auch nicht gerade wenige Höhenmeter


----------



## ThorPrez (26. Mai 2012)

Ich war nach der allerersten Mitfahrt auch überrascht, wie viele Höhenmeter man im Teuto schaffen kann.


----------



## DerBergschreck (27. Mai 2012)

ThorPrez schrieb:


> Ich war nach der allerersten Mitfahrt auch überrascht, wie viele Höhenmeter man im Teuto schaffen kann.



Mein Tamagochi hat hinterher 720 Höhenmeter auf 27 km angezeigt. Das ist im Grunde ein im Teuto recht normales Verhältnis. Wenn man ne saftige Trailrunde mit mehrfacher Kammüberquerung fährt, kann man auch in der Bielefelder Gegend auf 25 km über 1.000 Höhenmeter schaffen. Aber wer will das schon...


----------



## ThorPrez (27. Mai 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Mein Tamagochi hat hinterher 720 Höhenmeter auf 27 km angezeigt. Das ist im Grunde ein im Teuto recht normales Verhältnis. Wenn man ne saftige Trailrunde mit mehrfacher Kammüberquerung fährt, kann man auch in der Bielefelder Gegend auf 25 km über 1.000 Höhenmeter schaffen. Aber wer will das schon...



Jetzt halt Dich fest .. bei der von mir mitgefahrenen Tour Mittwochabends waren es 1480m hoch und das Gleiche auch wieder runter in 24km.
Da war meine Lunge zweimal ganz schön am pfeiffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (30. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL4a5KOXSKc&list=UUvPIEzfC-6K7v4iH4x4bS2Q&index=1&feature=plcp"]Pfingsten mit Kalle im Teuto      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## WaveRebel (1. Juni 2012)

ThorPrez schrieb:


> Jetzt halt Dich fest .. bei der von mir mitgefahrenen Tour Mittwochabends waren es 1480m hoch und das Gleiche auch wieder runter in 24km.


 
Bist Du die Mittwochsrunde mit Kalle gefahren oder allein? Respektable Leistung - wo bist Du denn gefahren um soviele hm in 24km zu sammeln? Viel Flachland war da wohl nicht mehr zwischen...


----------



## ThorPrez (1. Juni 2012)

nee, besonders flach war es nicht. Kann Dir die gpx-Datei ja mal zukommen lassen.
Ich selber weiss nicht, wo wir da lang gefahren sind .. bin einfach nur Kalle gefolgt.


----------



## Kalles (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Wer fahren möchte heute Abend, bitte melden. 
Ich bin heute verhindert.
Ich werde es hier angeben, wenn sich jemand tel. anmeldet und die Tour dann auch ohne mich stattfindet. Ich bin bis 1 Uhr in der Firma.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Wer morgen in der Sonne baden möchte muß sich an der Tour um 14 Uhr beteiligen.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Auf grund des Fußballs fahre ich morgen bis vor den Fernseher und guck mir die Holländer an. 
Wenn jemand morgen trotz des Spieles fahren möchte, muß er triftige Gründe angeben um mich mit zu bekommen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. Juni 2012)

moin

Wer morgen nicht nach Willingen fährt kann seinen Spaß auch hier im Teuto haben.
14 Uhr starten wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Super Touren für alle die Bock auf schöne Trails, Natur u. Abwechselung haben in dem besten Teil des Teuto.
Genug geschwafelt, bis morgen dann.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Es war mal wieder ne feine Nummer gewesen Samstag, über schöne Trails trocken durchgekommen.
Übermorgen, also Mittwoch alter ich mal wieder, habe, wenn wer kommt natürlich auch Gäste. Ich möchte dann natürlich auch persönlich anwesend sein u. werde deshalb nicht fahren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Morgen wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Letzten Dienstag bin ich auf einem Radweg (Testfahrt) gestürzt. Rad heile, ich kaputt.
Wegen einer Knochenabsplitterung am rechten Handgelenk muß ich ein bischen vorsichtig sein. 
Letzten Samstag war es Lutz der ausgeholfen hat, nochmals Danke!
Wer morgen abend fahren möchte muß sich hier melden, vieleicht sind noch mehr Interessenten da.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Ein Mitfahrer hat sich angemeldet für morgen Abend, wer kommt noch mit?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Morgen soll das Wetter sehr schön werden. Daniel Decker wird euch durch den Wald führen.
Ich muß mein Handgelenk noch schonen.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## DerBergschreck (29. Juni 2012)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> Letzten Dienstag bin ich auf einem Radweg (Testfahrt) gestürzt.



Du und 'n Radweg? Das ist doch nichts für dich - du gehörst in den Wald!
Gute Besserung - du must hoffentlich nicht bei diesem Treibhauswetter so 'ne Gipsattrappe tragen?


----------



## Kalles (30. Juni 2012)

Nur eine abnehmbare Unterarmschiene, die bei dem Wetter angenehmer ist, als Gips.

Die Tour zum Dörenberg ist dank Daniel super gelaufen, dann auch noch bei dem schönen Wetter.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Mit meinem Handgelenk dauert es noch ein wenig.
Wer heute fahren möchte sollte sich hier melden, dann kann ich vieleicht noh einiges arangieren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Wer ist dabei? 
Um 14 Uhr geht es wieder los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

am Samstag waren 13 Biker am Start, die Tour ging Richtung Bad Iburg über den Spannbrink, Freeden, Musenberg. 28 Kilometer, 750 Höhenmeter zurück waren wir gegen 17:30 Uhr.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Samstag gibt es eine undichte Wolkendecke.
Wen das nicht interessiert ist herzlich eingeladen zur Tour um 14 Uhr.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThorPrez (13. Juli 2012)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren. Nach 4 Wochen Zwangspause wäre mir Kalles Tempo etwas zu viel. Bin heute bei starkem Regen schon 30km gefahren.


----------



## Kalles (13. Juli 2012)

Bei uns mitfahren ist kein Problem, man muß nur sein Tempo fahren, dann passen wir uns an.
Bis morgen dann.

Gruß an alle,
 Kalle


----------



## PeterTheo (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
hat jemand am Samstag den 14.07. die Strecke als gpx aufgezeichnet? 

War ne schöne Runde bei "fast" trockenem Wetter, nochmals Danke an Lutz!


----------



## KILLtheHILL (17. Juli 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand am Samstag den 14.07. die Strecke als gpx aufgezeichnet?
> 
> War ne schöne Runde bei "fast" trockenem Wetter, nochmals Danke an Lutz!


 
Hallo, 

leider habe ich die gpx Datei schon gelöscht. Wir können die Strecke aber gerne nochmal fahren.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## PeterTheo (18. Juli 2012)

Schade, sonst hätte ich meine Runde dort mit deinen Strecken Elementen kombiniert, nach dem Motto Bergauf Forstweg, bergab trails, ...., 

Wenn mal wieder die Sonne scheint versuch ichs hinzukriegen.

Sollte ich Samstag dabei sein, bitte mehr Richtung Westen .... da kenn ich mich gar nicht aus. 

Gruss Christian

P.s. natürlich geht die Runde auch gerne nochmals


----------



## markus89 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
wollte mal fragen, ob jemand im Nettetal ab und zu fährt oder mal Lust hat mitzufahren? 
Ich wohne jetzt in der Dodesheide und bin quasi 5min vom Nettetal entfernt. 
Habe da an eine kleine oder auch längere Tour gedacht. Kenne mich da auch noch nicht so gut aus. 
Bei Knollmeyers könnte man ja zwischendurch ne kleine Pause auf ein Bier einlegen, wenn man Lust hat. 

MfG, Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLtheHILL (20. Juli 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Schade, sonst hätte ich meine Runde dort mit deinen Strecken Elementen kombiniert, nach dem Motto Bergauf Forstweg, bergab trails, ....,
> 
> Wenn mal wieder die Sonne scheint versuch ichs hinzukriegen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

am Samstag geht die Tour go West, also Richtung Bad Iburg.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo 
Wie Lutz schon sagte, morgen wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

am Samstag waren 13 Biker am Start, gefahren wurden 26 Km und 670 Hm.

Am Mittwoch 25.07.12 wird auch gefahren, wir wollen das gute Wetter nutzen...
Start ab 18:45 Uhr www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß Lutz


----------



## OPTIMUS-P (25. Juli 2012)

Hallöchen-werde mit einem Bf-3 Zocker aus meinem Clan,;wehn es interressiert- German Death Fighter-mal wieder mitfahren ----kleiner Film    [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWedNrSs5vE"]GERMAN DEATH FIGHTER      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (27. Juli 2012)

hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## PeterTheo (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo, wo geht's denn heute lang?


----------



## KILLtheHILL (28. Juli 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Hallo, wo geht's denn heute lang?


 
Hallo,

geplant habe ich heute über die Dörfer zu fahren.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Phantomias (30. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre am Mittwoch mal wieder am Start und hätte mal wieder Lust auf die Noller Runde 
Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Kalles (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Es haben sich zu morgen noch vier Mann angemeldet.
Dann geht es wieder los, um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kronni (31. Juli 2012)

Moin! 

Jenachdem wie anstrengend mein Arbeitstag morgen wird komm ich ggfs auch noch vorbei! Warten müsst ihr jedoch nicht auf mich falls ich nicht zur o.g. Zeit anwesend bin  

MfG
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLtheHILL (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich werde morgen auch da sein.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## OPTIMUS-P (1. August 2012)

hey Stephan hier komme auch 18.45 -kummpel hatte eine lungenfellendzündung


----------



## Phantomias (1. August 2012)

ich bin bis 18:30 Uhr leider noch im Termin. Fahre dann aber direkt aus OS los.
Könnte also sein, das ich ein paar min später komme.


----------



## OPTIMUS-P (2. August 2012)

hallöchen -gestern war seit 2009 das erste mal mein rad mit mir im berg--puh -aber lustig wars -ein paar bilder kommen noch -gruß Stephan


----------



## Kalles (3. August 2012)

Moin

Morgen 14 Uhr geht es wieder los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (5. August 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

am Samstag waren 11 Biker am Start, die Tour ging Richtung Wellingholzhausen.

Am Mittwoch 08.08.12 wird auch gefahren...
Start ab 18:45 Uhr www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (7. August 2012)

hallo

Morgen um 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wir sollten die Zeit noch nutzen, in der wir noch ohne Beleuchtung fahren können.
Montag geht es ab nach München, Testride u. Präsentation Genius 2013, welches komplett überarbeitet nur noch in 650B u. als 29er kommt.

Bis bald, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. August 2012)

Hallo

Wie immer Samstags startet der Freie Treff TUS Hilter wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ich versuche es auch mal wieder.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. August 2012)

Moin

Samstag waren wir Richtung Musenberg unterwegs. Zum Schluß gab es strahlende Gesichter u. schön warm war es auch.
Gestern waren wir in Höxter, auch ne schöne Ecke zum Fahren, man muß nur wissen wo, da hatten wir aber einen Ortskundigen Guide. Tolle Strecken, zum Beispiel das Schleifental.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (21. August 2012)

Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de in Richtung Teuto.
Bei uns startet jetzt der Restpostenabverkauf einiger Modelle von Scott u. Spec alized.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. August 2012)

Hallo

Morgen um 14 Uhr starten wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. August 2012)

Hallo

Wenn jemand den Teuto kennenlernen möchte, dann sollte er hier öfter mal mitfahren.
Es ist ein Freier Treff an dem jeder teilnehmen kann.
Von der Qualität der Tour kann man sich selber ein Bild machen.
Dei Touren laufen unter der Schirmherrschaft des Tus Hilter und jeder ist für sich selber Verantwortlich.
Wir fahren pünktlich um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wenn jemand ein Testbike möchte, sollte er sich kurz nach 13 Uhr bei der Firma Schriewer melden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. August 2012)

Ein Regenschauer hat uns Samstag überascht, ansonsten war es ein gelungenes Ding.
Über Umwege ging es bis Dissener Turm, am Südhang weitre nach Osten u. dann über Schöne Trails zurück.

Wir sehen uns dann wieder Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 44, Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. August 2012)

Heute Abend 

um 18 Uhr 44 geht es wieder auf Tour. Treff u. Abfahrt wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sonntag ist wie jedes Jahr die Teutotour Bad Iburg. Schon viele Jahre ist das Event von mehreren Hundert Fahrern von jung bis alt bezwungen worden.
Ich bin am Sonntag auch da u. werde das neue Scott Genius mit dem Reifenmaß 650B fahren, welches ihr dann auch testen könnt.
Wer noch ein Leih-oder Testrad braucht kann sich bei uns melden, ich bringe sie dann Sonntag mit.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## mtbedu (29. August 2012)

Dann viel Spaß und Erfolg!
Gruß, Eduard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (31. August 2012)

Hallo Kalle,

wird morgen, Samstag, trotz der Teutotour bei euch gefahren ?

Gruss aus Bi.


----------



## Kalles (31. August 2012)

Hallo

Das Wetter soll morgen wieder top sein, laut Agrarwetter de.
Wenn ihr bock habt,
wir fahren wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sonntag ist das Genius 650b auf der Teutotour zu sehen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## klausklein (2. September 2012)

Ja Wetter war gut und Mitfahrer Top.
hier ein paar bewegtbilder

http://youtu.be/5sQRgMXELWU 
http://youtu.be/CSHbzChZ9KQ
http://youtu.be/y3AqIRoWWco


----------



## Kalles (5. September 2012)

Ein bischen spät, heute abend fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45


----------



## Kalles (6. September 2012)

Samstag, 100% Sonne.

Was ist schöner als eine Sonnentour am Samstagnachmittag?
Wer Lust hat kann sich uns anschließen, zum Freien Treff für Jedermann .
Abfahrt wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Das Genius 730 in Größe L habe ich dieses Wochenende auch noch hier, wer es testen möchte muß sich melden.
Es ist ein 2013ner Modell mit der Reifengröße 650B. Meiner Meinung nach, auch wegen der letzten Touren mit dem Bike, eine Größe die es wert ist sich durchzusetzen.
Leicht, steif, schnell u. wendig kommt es mir vor.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## klausklein (8. September 2012)

*STUMPJUMPER  auf der Abfahrt.
*
http://youtu.be/cf-m1ut_Vi0


----------



## Kalles (11. September 2012)

Hallo

Zu Morgen haben sich Fahrer angemeldet.
18 Uhr 44 geht es los vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## DakineVester (13. September 2012)

Hallo,

bin gestern das erste mal mitgefahren und hat echt super viel Spaß gemacht! Werde am Samstag wohl auch wieder dabei sein!

Und herzlichen Dank nochmal für das geliehen Licht (ohne das es wahrscheinlich nicht so gut geklappt hätte) und den Windbreaker.

Grüße,
Hendrik


----------



## Rotwild69 (18. September 2012)

Bin am Samstag zum dritten Mal mitgefahren und es war 

Wenn die Zeit es hergibt, jederzeit wieder.

Gruß Frank


----------



## andgrot (18. September 2012)

Bald bin ich auch dabei, wenn ich in Osnabrück eine WG gefunden habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (18. September 2012)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 44 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. September 2012)

Hallo

Mittwoch den 03.10.2012 Könnt ihr euch Hauke anschließen. 
Er fährt um 10 Uhr hier vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de los.
Wer noch Lust hat bitte hier melden.

Vom 26.09. bis 16.10.2012 bin ich in Spanien u. mach das wozu ich am meisten Bock habe, nämlich Radeln. In Catagena u. im Sierra Espuna.

An den Samstagen habe ich Vertretungen, die Touren laufen weiter.

Die Touren am Mittwoch müßt ihr selber organisieren. Es wäre schön, wenn ihr es über diese Seite macht, damit sie alle Bescheid wissen. Am 03.10. läuft es ja schon, weil Feiertag ist halt schon um 10 Uhr.

Gruß Kalle

Jetzt Samstag sehen wir uns noch mal, wer will. Start um 14 Uhr , wie immer.


----------



## Kalles (24. September 2012)

Hi,

hier was vom Samstag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9-PIeh8LIM&feature=g-upl"]Kalles Teutotour vom 22.09.2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Haluk (27. September 2012)

Hallo,
verfolge die Beiträge schon seit ein paar Wochen. Würde mich gerne mal am Mittwoch anschliessen. Komme aus Wellingholzhausen und suche noch mtb Anschluss.


----------



## KILLtheHILL (28. September 2012)

Haluk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> verfolge die Beiträge schon seit ein paar Wochen. Würde mich gerne mal am Mittwoch anschliessen. Komme aus Wellingholzhausen und suche noch mtb Anschluss.


 
Hallo Haluk,

am Mittwoch 03.10.12 wird ab 10 Uhr gefahren.
Treffpunkt ist wie immer am Geschäft.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## KILLtheHILL (28. September 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

am Samstag starten wir wie sonst auch um 14 Uhr ab Hilter.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## KILLtheHILL (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Mittwoch den 03.10.2012 könnt ihr euch Hauke anschließen. 
Er fährt um 10 Uhr hier vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de los.
Wer noch Lust hat bitte hier melden.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Phantomias (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte wohl Lust am Samstag zur Abwechslung mal zum Dörenberg zu fahren.
Wie siehts mit Euch aus?


----------



## Pivy (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe heute eine Bikebrille gefunden. Da hier jede Menge Biker aus dem Raum OS mit lesen, verlinke ich das Thema auch hier noch mal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=602410http://

Gruß
Pivy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich habe lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen, bin seit dem 26.09. in Spanien.
Mit Eduard bin ich in den Bergen von Cartagena gewesen (Filme folgen noch, ab übernächste Woche). In der Finca von Eduard u. Hanne habe ich mich eine Woche eingenistet.
Die letzten beiden Samstage war ich in der Sierra Espuña, einem Gebirge mit Trails vom Feinsten. Von 106 auf 1200m über steinige u. verwurzelte Serpentinen hochgeklettert.
Was dann kam, könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen. Verblockte Trails wie ich sie vorher noch nirgendwo gesehen habe, schmal, naturbelassen, so lang das mir unterwegs die Körner ausgingen.
Ich hätte statt dem Stumpi besser das Enduro Evo mitnehmen sollen, vielleicht klappt es im nächsten Jahr. 
Auch aus dieser Gegend könnt ihr bald Bildmaterial sehen.
Die Temperaturen waren für Oktober sehr gut, mitte 20 bis 34º.
Einen guten Campingplatz gibt es in der Nähe von Cartagena und einen weiteren mit Blockhütten in der Sierra Espuña (El Berro, auf 600 m Höhe).
Ein Arbeitskollege meines Bruders in Spanien hat die Touren geführt. Insgesamt waren es 4 Spanier, darunter auch der Sohn des Campingplatzbesitzers.
Vielleicht können wir nächstes Jahr eine Woche Spanien organisieren.

Wir sehen uns nächste Woche, Gruss Kalle


----------



## andgrot (16. Oktober 2012)

Wo tauchen eiegntlich die Fotos von euch auf, die ihr beim Biken macht?


----------



## Kalles (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Morgen bin ich wieder dabei.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Hier in Hilter ist morgen der Herbstmarkt mit sehr vielen Angeboten, natürlich auch für Kinder die ihr in der Zeit unserer Tour mit der Mutter hier lassen könnt.
Trödelmarkt, Karussells, Ponyreiten, RC_Car Offroadshow, Vierer-Trampolins-Jumper, natürlich vieles gegen den Hunger, auch Kuchen bei uns und vieles mehr.

Ich möchte mich hiermit bedanken für die Vertretung an den 3 Samstagen an denen ich in Urlaub war, top und dankeschön.

Von Spanien kann ich euch einiges berichten.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruss Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Samstag fahren wir um 14 Uhr .
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Laut Agrarwetter wird es kühler, aber trocken u. Sonne, wie auch Sonntag.

Am Sonntag fahre ich mit einer Anfängergruppe um 14 Uhr 30 eine leichtere Tour, mit ein paar technische Einlagen, halt ein wenig Technikschulung.
Wer sich anschliessen möchte kann mich anrufen. Geschäftszeit 9-18 Uhr die Nr.05424 39063 oder Händy 01753726047.
Abfahrt ist auf der Brannenheide 7, 49124 Georgsmarienhütte.
Wenn jemand ein Testrad braucht, ich habe genug, bei Bedarf bitte melden.

Gruss Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. Oktober 2012)

Morgen 14 Uhr, siehe oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (29. Oktober 2012)

Unsere Anfängergruppe vom Sonntag 

Goldener Oktober im Teuto


----------



## WaveRebel (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja, da hat sich Eure Gruppe wirklich nochmal feinstes Wetter ausgesucht. 

Und gibt es jetzt wieder ein paar mehr MTB Fans mehr in unseren Gefilden?


----------



## Kalles (30. Oktober 2012)

Da geh ich mal von aus.

Hannes will morgen fahren, dann also um 18 Uhr 44 Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle

Beleuchtung nicht vergessen


----------



## Kalles (2. November 2012)

Hallo

Morgen sieht das Wetter nicht berauschend aus, aber nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.
Also dann mal wieder um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung brauchen wir noch nicht, ich hoffe die Sonne läßt uns nicht ganz im Stich.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. November 2012)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir, zwei Zusagen sind schon da.
Wir starten vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 18 Uhr 44.
Beleuchtung nicht vergessen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. November 2012)

Wer nicht mit war, hat was verpaßt, kann ich euch sagen!
Trocken und super zu Fahren.
Mit dem Bulli nach Wellendorf, dann den direkten Einstieg in die Dörfertour ca. 2 Std.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. November 2012)

morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle

Wetter wird schei.....!!!!, aber warm, 10-11°.


----------



## Kalles (10. November 2012)

Das Wetter war ja wohl total daneben, kein Regen u. wärmer als angesagt.
Eine schöne Tour war das mit Euch. Ca. 600 hm und 18,7 km

Bis Mittwoch dann, Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. November 2012)

Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 geht es wieder los in die Abendrunde.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ohne Beleuchtung geht nichts, bitte bei Bedarf einer Testlampe bei mir bis 15 Uhr melden.
Wetter wird GUT !!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## zadoc (14. November 2012)

Hoffe ihr habt eine gute Tour.

Denke das ich am Samstag mal vorbei schaue, mal sehen ob die Kinder mich lassen.
Melde mich dann vorher noch bei Kalle.

Grüße aus Versmold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. November 2012)

Bei dem Wetter, die positiven Mitfahrer, Strecken vom Feinsten, müßte bei allen der Speichel fließen, wenn ihr was von der Tour hört.

Spaß? Morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter sieht gut aus.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. November 2012)

Hallo

Morgen sind wir schon mit vier Personen.
Abfahrt ist um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird Ã¤hnlich wie heute, zu der Zeit natÃ¼rlich dunkel, also das Licht nicht vergessen.
FÃ¼r 99,95 habe ich hier auch 1000 Lumen am Start u. 2200Lumen fÃ¼r 198,-â¬.

GruÃ Kalle

Es sind noch einige sehr interessante MTB`s von 2012 mit Rabatt zu haben.


----------



## Kalles (22. November 2012)

Was bewegtes vom Samstag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htWXACHXPQw&list=UUvPIEzfC-6K7v4iH4x4bS2Q&index=1&feature=plcp"]Kalles Teutotour im November - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (23. November 2012)

Hallo

Wer morgen eine feuchtwarme Tour fahren möchte, kann sich uns um 14 Uhr anschließen.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. November 2012)

Von feucht war keine Spur am Samstag, glÃ¼ck gehabt, mal wieder ne tolle Runde mit euch.
Bei dem angesagten Wetter habe ich nicht mit 14 Mann gerechnet. 

Morgen um 18 Uhr 45 kÃ¶nnen wir noch eine trockene Runde drehen. Ich glaube es wird die letzte dieses Jahr sein, das Wetter wird sich schon Donnerstag negativ verÃ¤ndern. 

Ich freue mich schon auf euch. 

GruÃ Kalle

Ich habe noch hyper SchnÃ¤ppchen fÃ¼r euch, z.B. Epic, Stampjamper Evo, Enduro, Camber, Genius, Genius LT, HT 29er u.s.w.
Bekleidung in reichlicher Auswahl.                           
Beleuchtung bis 2200 Lumen von 99,95 bis 198,-â¬


----------



## Kalles (27. November 2012)

Die Beleuchtung ist auch zum Testen für morgen erhältlich.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. Dezember 2012)

Bislang ist es noch trocken, ich glaube wir kommen heute auch trocken durch.
Start ist wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www. radsport-schriewer.de

Beleuchtung!!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## klausklein (2. Dezember 2012)

Hei,

Samstag im wald.

http://youtu.be/DmaSiyr1F3o


----------



## Kalles (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin

Heute fahren wir nicht.
Samstag wird ein Sonnentag, aber mit -4 bis -6°.
Bei so einem schönen Wetter fahren wir natürlich, wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung mitbringen, oder hier kaufen. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (10. Dezember 2012)

Jo,
-4 Grad kommt hin war aber klasse.

http://youtu.be/gcjoiJC-DRw


----------



## Kalles (11. Dezember 2012)

Schöner Film.

Wie es aussieht fahren wir morgen nicht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (14. Dezember 2012)

Agrarwetter morgen: 90% Sonne!!!: cool: 
          5% Regenwarscheinlichkeit
            4° +
was wollen wir mehr?
Um 14 Uhr geht es los, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. Dezember 2012)

Morgen geht es nicht, Weihnachtsstress.
Vorteil-Fahrräder bleiben sauber.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## klausklein (19. Dezember 2012)

Also Sofa   

http://youtu.be/9N4YjJLtfmA


----------



## Kalles (21. Dezember 2012)

Morgen bei 4°, dunkele Wolken, aber trocken geht es wieder in den Teuto.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLtheHILL (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Sportsfeunde,

wer am zweiten Weihnachtstag noch nichts vor hat, kann sich uns anschließen und eine Tour von Bielefeld/Sparrenburg zum Hermannsdenkmal und zurück mitfahren.
Treffpunkt 9:30 Uhr Sparrenburg (26.12.12) Streckenlänge ca.60Km 
Tempo so wie bei Kalles Touren...

Frohes Fest!

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Ich u. mein Teem wünschen euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.

Wir sehen uns dann Samstag wie gewohnt.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Dezember 2012)

Das Wetter spricht Samstag für uns, 7-9° u. Regenwarscheinlichkeit unter 10%.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Trotz des Wetter`s wird es abends noch früh dunkel, darum Beleuchtung nicht vergessen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## PeterTheo (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, wo fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## Kalles (28. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, es kommt auf die Teilnehmer an.
Warscheinlich Richt. Norden, Musenberg, Limberg.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## PeterTheo (28. Dezember 2012)

Na dann komme ich mal rum. Solange ein paar 
Trails dabei sind.  Danke.


----------



## Renato (28. Dezember 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Na dann komme ich mal rum. Solange ein paar
> Trails dabei sind.  Danke.




Jawas denn sonst?


----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Ich wünsch euch allen einen Guten Rutsch u. alles Gute im Neuen Jahr. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Januar 2013)

hi

Morgen, Start 14 Uhr, Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird gut, das Niederschlagsrisiko ist von 15 auf 10% gesunken. 
Beleuchtung wäre nicht schlecht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## PeterTheo (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo, wir kommen  mit, aber ich bräuchte eine Leuchte für meine Frau. Habt ihr noch welche? Bitte eine für uns reservieren. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (4. Januar 2013)

Ja dann Sonne wie letzten Samstag  

http://youtu.be/Q7qg6KJPr9o


----------



## PeterTheo (4. Januar 2013)

warum stehe ich da so untätig am rand? Ja die sonne war noch schön, der matsch im dunkeln eher nicht.


----------



## Kalles (5. Januar 2013)

Mit der Beleuchtung kann ich wohl dienen.

Bis heut Mittag dann


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2013)

Kalles schrieb:


> Mit der Beleuchtung kann ich wohl dienen.
> 
> Bis heut Mittag dann



Hi Kalle,

Wie ist das Wetter bei Euch? Vielleicht komme ich nachher auch vorbei.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kalles (5. Januar 2013)

Top Wetter

Gruß Kalle


----------



## bikingbob (6. Januar 2013)

*Übersetz mit "Google Translate" entschuldigung *

Gute Fahreigenschaften mit euch allen auf der gestrigen, sehr abenteuerlich und viel mehr technische als ich erwartet hatte.
Das Scott Genius 730 ist ein exclellent bike und empfehlen eine größere Radgröße, obwohl ich warten kann, um einen 29er in der Zukunft versuchen, bevor ich zum Kauf entscheiden. 
Auch dafür, dass ich die Lichter zu leihen, danke. Sehr hell und kann meinen nächsten Einkauf vor dem nächsten Winter.
Ich hoffe, wieder reiten, bald mit Ihnen, sicher zu sein und reiten schwer 
*James*

Excellent riding with you all on yesterday, very adventurous and much more technical than I expected.
The Scott Genius 730 is an exclellent bike and recommend a larger wheelsize, although I may wait to try a 29er in the future before I decide to buy. 
Also thankyou for allowing me to borrow the lights, very bright and may be my next purchase before next winter.
Hope to ride again with you soon, be safe and ride hard 
*James*


----------



## Kalles (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo James
und danke für den positiven Bericht.

Morgen fahren wir mal wieder am Mittwoch Abend um 18 Uhr 45.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB12 (8. Januar 2013)

Moin Kalle,
 ich bins Jan Peistrup.
Ich würde morgen wohl mitkommen. Fährst Du Richtung Kloster Oesede? Dann würde ich mich von da verabschieden und nach Hause fahren
Gruß Jan


----------



## Kalles (9. Januar 2013)

Das Wetter hat sich komplett gewandelt, deshalb fahren wir heute nicht.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo

Samstag, Sonne-Trocken-Kalt, beste voraussetzungen für eine Tour.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## klausklein (13. Januar 2013)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> warum stehe ich da so untätig am rand? Ja die sonne war noch schön, der matsch im dunkeln eher nicht.



So jetzt setz du dich auch in gewegung  

http://youtu.be/0C9XykpJLnU


----------



## PeterTheo (13. Januar 2013)

klausklein schrieb:


> So jetzt setz du dich auch in gewegung
> 
> http://youtu.be/0C9XykpJLnU




ah, da ist Sie ja die Sonne und in wir in Bewegung! Schöne Aufnahmen.

Hast du die Aufnahmen auch in grosser Auflösung?


----------



## klausklein (13. Januar 2013)

Ja ungeschnitten kann ich dir das auf CD kopieren.


----------



## PeterTheo (14. Januar 2013)

nein das muss nicht sein. per Youtube ? min 2.3 bis Ende?


----------



## DakineVester (14. Januar 2013)

Ist am Mittwoch wieder eine Tour geplant? Würde gern' mal wieder mitfahren.

Ich hoffe das man ausser Beleuchtung und passender Kleidung keine Besonderheiten für's Biken im Schnee benötigt.

Schöne Grüße,
Hendrik Bielefeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn  du Lust hast, gerne.
Das Wetter soll sehr gut werden, trotz 90% Sonnenschein gibt es -5 bis -7°. 
Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## OlliXT (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo Kalle,
wir sind morgen Abend auch dabei. - Also Christian, Marcus und ich.
Viele Grüße, Oliver


----------



## Preritrv (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
wird morgen gefahren? Wie immer 14 Uhr?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bis wann wird denn ca. gefahren? Ich habe kein Licht!
Gruß


----------



## Kalles (16. Januar 2013)

Wir fahren gut 2 Std.
Licht ist auch leihweise zu haben.

Das Wetter ist umgeschlagen, also nichts mit Sonne heute, was uns heute Abend eh nicht genutzt hätte. Es bleibt trotzdem bei 18 Uhr 45.
Es sind warscheinlich schon 7 Mann am Start.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Weepie (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin erst vor Kurzem mit dem Mountainbiken gestartet.
Wohne in der Nähe von Nordhorn in der Grafschaft Bentheim, also etwa ne Stunde vom Teuto entfernt.
Möchte gerne intensiver in den Sport einsteigen und entsprechend auch mal in die Höhe oder Tiefe fahren.
Hier ist leider nur Flachland.

Fahrt ihr zu regelmäßigen Zeiten am Wochenende?
Ist man als Anfänger überhaupt richtig bei euch?

Grüße,
Kathrin


----------



## Kalles (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo Kathrin

Wenn du nicht ganz unsportlich bist sehe ich da kein Problem.
Ich richte die Touren nach Leistung der Mitfahrer aus.
Wir fahren jeden Samstag um 14 Uhr hier vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de los.
Zeit, gut 3 Std.
Andere Termine werden hier bekannt gegeben.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Weepie (16. Januar 2013)

Super...
Ich würde mich als relativ sportlich ansehen. 
Also dann bis bald an einem Samstag.


----------



## MTB12 (16. Januar 2013)

moin ich bin auch dabei heute
Gruß Jan


----------



## Kalles (17. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK8zCmfl6UY"]Kalles Teutotour im Schnee - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvRRSTgh9gg"]Kalles Teutotour vom 05.01.2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## klausklein (24. Januar 2013)

Schnee im Teuto  

http://youtu.be/22u_o3T80Hc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaveRebel (24. Januar 2013)

Schönes Video und endlich auch mal länger als 2 Minuten...

Nur schade das Youtube die Qualität immer so runterschraubt.


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2013)

Hi

Morgen wird es nachmittags nicht ganz so kalt sein, aber dafür schneit es. 
Um 14 Uhr geht es wieder los, Start ist wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich freu mich schon auf euch u. vieleicht sollten wir einen Schlitten mitnehmen. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## -Hansi- (26. Januar 2013)

Buongiorno....

war heute, bei dem tollen Wetter, auch noch schnell ne Runde drehen ....

VG Hansi  

http://youtu.be/-Am-w698FC8


----------



## zadoc (27. Januar 2013)

Auch nach Verlust der Gruppenspitze gut durch und nach Hause gekommen.

Bis zur nächsten Runde.


----------



## KILLtheHILL (29. Januar 2013)

zadoc schrieb:


> Auch nach Verlust der Gruppenspitze gut durch und nach Hause gekommen.
> 
> Bis zur nächsten Runde.


 
Hi Zadoc, 

wir hatten noch einen Suchtrupp losgeschickt, der war leider erfolglos!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aber schön dass ihr noch zurück gefunden habt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo

Wer morgen Lust hat kann um 18 Uhr45 mitfahren.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Laut Agrarwetter von 15-21 Uhr 0% Regenwarscheinlichkeit. Die , wir werden ja sehen!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. Februar 2013)

Moin

Bei dem Wetter morgen können wir viel Spaß haben. Ihr müßt nur um 14 Uhr fertig auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de abfahrfertig stehen (warten  ).

Gruß Kalle


----------



## zadoc (4. Februar 2013)

Moin,

gibt es eigentlich auch InteressentInnen, die sich auch mal spontan einen Sonntag oder weiteren Feierabendtrail vorstellen können?

Grüße
Zadoc


----------



## WaveRebel (4. Februar 2013)

Jep, grundsätzlich schon. Nur momentan komme ich gerade nicht viel zum biken, da mit etwas die Zeit fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (5. Februar 2013)

Morgen am 6.02. kann ich leider nicht fahren. Wir bauen die Werkstatt um und müssen da dringend weiter kommen. Natürlich könnt Ihr euch hier treffen wenn Ihr alleine fahren wollt. Bei dem Wetter ist die Motivation auch eher nach Indoor Aktivität! Sonst wie immer Samstag 14.00Uhr!


----------



## Kalles (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Wir fahren heute doch.
Start 18 Uhr 45 Vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Februar 2013)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1305630]
	
[/URL]

Specialized Enduro S-Works


----------



## Kalles (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Morgen starten wir wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Es wird um 0° sein, wenn Niederschlag, dann wenig.
Die Voraussetzungen für eine schöne Tour sind gegeben!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## zadoc (9. Februar 2013)

Leider heute nicht dabei, Kinder haben ein Spiel.

Evtl. hat ja morgen (So.) noch jemand Lust auf eine Runde, am Nachmittag, 
im kl. Berg?

Gruß
Zadoc


----------



## KILLtheHILL (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo Sportfreunde,

hier der Link zu dem Gabelschutzblech.
http://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Marke/MarshGuard/

Gruß Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo
von Samstag Bewegtbilder

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPLLPgch5qE&sns=em"]02092013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kalles (12. Februar 2013)




----------



## Kalles (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Mittwoch kann ich nicht mitfahren.
Ihr könnt euch hier aber verabreden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MarvinTodd (13. Februar 2013)

Licht könnte eventuell nicht schaden.


----------



## Kalles (14. Februar 2013)

Hi

Wei`s aussieht haben wir Samstag Plusgrade u. sonnigen Nebel.
Bei dem super Wetter wolle mir mal wieder ne akorate Tour hinlegen. 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wärmepats an den Zehen, dicke Handschuhe u. Wollmütze sind nicht nötig, nur gute Laune. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Viel Spaß dabei!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kalles (15. Februar 2013)

Besuch du man den Heiratsmarkt, wir machen uns eine schöne Runde!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Kalles schrieb:


> Besuch du man den Heiratsmarkt, wir machen uns eine schöne Runde!
> 
> Gruß Kalle



Der ist erst Ende August, hier geht's morgen für Kohltour!


----------



## Kalles (19. Februar 2013)

Hi

Morgen abend fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mit dem Auto fahren wir nach Wellendorf u. dann geht es direkt in die Dörferrunde.
Es ist eine Runde mit technischem Anspruch u. viel Spaß.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Wie angekündigt lief es gestern sehr gut, außer dem starken, kalten Nordostwind.
Samstag bei ca. 5° geht es wieder los.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 14 Uhr.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (22. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube ich habe mich mit dem Samstag vertan, die 5° werden -2 bis -5°. 
Warme Socken anziehen, dann wird es auch gehen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## PeterTheo (23. Februar 2013)

Hey Kalle, schöne Tour heut, mit unbekannten Wegen )  Danke!


----------



## Kalles (24. Februar 2013)

Herzlichen Dank für die Lorbeeren.

Dank auch dem Wetter, welches durch den geringen Frost für einen super befahrbaren Trail sorgte. Gut 25 km u. 640 hm waren drin.

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. Februar 2013)

Morgen fahren wir nicht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (2. März 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

Samstag geht es wieder um 14 Uhr los.

Gruß Lutz

Bilder von unseren Touren könnt Ihr Euch hier anschauen.
Wir fahren jeden Samstag 14 Uhr ab Hilter.
Mittwochs nach Absprache ab 18:45 Uhrwww.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (5. März 2013)

Hat wer Lust morgen ?
Wenn ja, bitte melden.
Abfahrt wäre um 18 Uhr 45.

Ein Freier Treff des Tus Hilter.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. März 2013)

Es hat sich schon jemand gemeldet, also fahren wir.

Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (9. März 2013)

Heute 14 Uhr auf`s neue.

Start, auch bei Dauerregen vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Alles unter der Schirmherrschaft des Tus Hilter.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## OlliXT (12. März 2013)

Hallo Kalle,

findet morgen Abend eine Tour statt?
Oder ist es wohl zu kalt?

Im Zweifel wäre ich dabei.

Viele Grüße, Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (12. März 2013)

OlliXT schrieb:


> Hallo Kalle,
> 
> findet morgen Abend eine Tour statt?
> Oder ist es wohl zu kalt?
> ...



ich auch Olli


----------



## Kalles (12. März 2013)

Wenn ihr bock habt fahr ich natürlich auch, also 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. März 2013)

Hallo

Morgen, Samstag 16.03.13 ist wieder der freie Treff vom Tus Hilter.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mitfahren kann jeder, der sich auf einem MTB sportlich betätigen und in der freien Natur etwas Spaß haben möchte.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. März 2013)

Ab morgen Mittag wird es laut Agrarwetter Schnee geben, deshalb werden wir morgen nicht fahren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. März 2013)

Hallo

Die Nächste Tour des TUS Hilter ist morgen, Samstag den 23.03.2013.
Start ist wie fast immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. März 2013)

Hallo

Auf Grund eines Schnupfens fahre ich erst wieder Samstag.
Wer trotzdem fahren möchte muß sich hier melden, dann kann ich euch schreiben wer u. ob noch jemand mit will.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (2. April 2013)

Hallo

Die Samstagausfahrt, fast 4 Std., war etwas länger als sonst, aber auch sehr erfolgreich.
Viel Spaß u. gutes Wetter halfen dabei.
Mittwoch klappt es nicht mit mir, Manni hat noch Urlaub. Wenn ihr wollt, bitte hier melden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. April 2013)

Hi

Morgen wieder um 14 Uhr Abfahrt der Tus Hilter Tour .
Treffpunkt Parkplatz ww.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. April 2013)

Hallo

Die nächste Ausfahrt ist Samstag. Der Tus Hilter läd ein, Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mittwoch klappt es mit mir nicht, wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr euch hier verabreden.
Ein Mitfahrer u. Freund , Jens Matthies ist mit 41 Jahren letzte Woche verstorben. Er war hier im Forum auch sehr aktiv.
Herzliches Beileid an seine Angehörigen u. Freunde, vor allem seine Frau.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (16. April 2013)

Hallo

Auf Grund eines grippalen Infektes kann ich morgen nicht fahren.
Ich hoffe sehr, das es Samstag wieder geht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. April 2013)

Hallo

Morgen, Mittwoch  fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45. Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (24. April 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

am Mittwoch sind wir mit vier Bikern über die Dörfer gefahren.
2Std. 25Km 415Hm

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (26. April 2013)

Hi

Der Freie Treff vom Tus Hilter läd ein.
Morgen fahren wir wie gewohnt um 14 Uhr.
Start wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## mawe (30. April 2013)

Hallo,

wie sieht das morgen (1. Mai) aus?
Fahrt ihr dann auch um 18:45?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Kalles (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Ich habe mich leider letzten Samstag ins AUS geschossen, die Grippe war wohl doch nicht ganz weg.
Mittwoch war deshalb unmöglich u. heute auch. 
Wir fahren aber trotzdem unter der Führung von Rainer.
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo                                                                       VERANSTALTUNG Fahrtechniktraining

Die Samstagsrunde ist mit 14 Mann u. Damenbegleitung gut verlaufen. Ein Dank an Reinhold.

Am Donnerstag den 09.05.2013 veranstaltet der Tus Hilter hier ein Fahrtechniktraining , woran Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene teilnehmen können.
Ausrüstung: Helm, MTB und Flat Pedale.
Unser Trainer kommt aus der Trail Szene.
Wir hatten uns 10 Uhr gedacht, dann hat man Nachmittag`s noch Zeit für andere Dinge. Los geht es vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Anmeldung hier bei RADSPORT Schriewer oder Handy: 0175 3726047
Eine Teilnehmerin hat sich schon gemeldet, also auch Frauen sind willkommen.

Mittwoch werde ich die Tour noch nicht fahren, vieleicht bin ich Samstag wieder fitt.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (14. Mai 2013)




----------



## Lu_is (14. Mai 2013)

Hi Kalle,

ich hatte Samstag leider Besuch und konnte daher nicht mitfahren. Das Stumpi ist übrigens der Hammer  

Seid Ihr morgen auch unterwegs?

Gruß aus Osnabrück
Nicolai


----------



## Kalles (15. Mai 2013)

Heute leider nicht, die Auftragslage drückt mich auf den Arbeitsplatz.

Ihr könnt euch über diesen Account zu unserem Treff vom Tus Hilter verabreden u. ich werde helfen ,damit jemand hier ist der sich auskennt.

Samstag dann also wieder um 14 Uhr.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo Sportsfeunde,

heute Mittwoch den 22.05.13 wird wieder gefahren!
Treffpunkt 18:45 Uhr am Geschäft

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (23. Mai 2013)

Der Tus Hilter läd ein,

Samstag 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Mai 2013)

Am Samstag bietet der Tus Hilter wieder ein Fahrtechniktraining an.
Beginn 10 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mitzubringen sind: Fahrrad, Helm, Flat Pedale u. gute Laune.
Teilnahme nur mit Anmeldung, entweder hier, oder die Fa. Schriewer Tel.05424 39063.
Parkplätze bitte gegenüber der Fa. Mehrzweckstreifen.

Dann noch viel Spaß
Gruß Kalle, Jan u. Alexander


----------



## Kalles (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Der Samstagstreff Tus Hilter ist morgen wieder angesagt.
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich möchte nochmals auf den Fahrtechnik Kurs morgen um 10 Uhr hinweisen.
Anmeldung u.s.w. siehe Thread 1483, also ein höher.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## jaegerosna (3. Juni 2013)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Der Samstagstreff Tus Hilter ist morgen wieder angesagt.
> Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
> ...



Techniktraining war super! Nur zu empfehlen!
Sattelstützenproblem ist aus der Welt dank "Eis-Rostlöser"!
Gruß aus Ibbenbüren


----------



## Kalles (4. Juni 2013)

Das freut uns !!!

Wer hat morgen Lust?
Wenn, wie immer 18 Uhr 45. Bitte unbedingt melden, nur so kann die Tour stattfinden.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (5. Juni 2013)

Zwei Mann haben sich gemeldet, dann bis heute Abend.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Juni 2013)

Bei dem Wetter freue ich mich schon auf morgen.
Start der Tus Hilter Tour ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Grüße an alle


----------



## Kalles (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Mittwoch fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Grüße von Kalle u. dem Tus Hilter


----------



## Kalles (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Wer Mitwoch fahren will bitte melden.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Wild_Kroete (20. Juni 2013)

Ich bin seit langem mal wieder dabei. Hoffe das Wetter wird gut und die Tour gemütlich. Kalle, hoffe du hast ein paar schöne Trails für mich


----------



## Kalles (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Der Freie MTB Treff, an dem jeder teilnehmen kann der Lust zum Biken hat startet morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (24. Juni 2013)

Der Samstagstreff war gut besucht.
Sie waren bis hinter dem Dörenberg. Zwei Mann aus Osnabrück und Tecklenburg sind Samstag voraus gefahren. Top gemacht, "Danke" von Allen.

Gruß an alle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

die Samstagsrunde startet wie immer um 14 Uhr am Geschäft.

Viele Grüße

Lutz


----------



## Kalles (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer.


----------



## Kalles (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Wer heute noch mit will muß sich beeilen, 18 Uhr 45 ist abfahrt

Gruß MTBler


----------



## Kalles (12. Juli 2013)

Treff Hilter

Morgen fahren wir wieder.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß MTBler


----------



## Lu_is (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

Samstag war super! Wie sieht's mit morgen Abend aus? 

Lg Nicolai


----------



## Wild_Kroete (17. Juli 2013)

Halli Hallo,

Ich bin heute um 18:30 bei Kalle. Wenn jemand Bock hat, mich zu begleiten, einfach vorbeischauen.

Da schon die ersten Fragen kamen, ich bin eher für ne gemütliche Sommernachtsrunde.

Bis später


----------



## Wild_Kroete (18. Juli 2013)

Tachen, 
wie schauts am Samstag aus? Wer ist denn so dabei?

Ich wollte wohl auch vorbeikommen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## DerBergschreck (19. Juli 2013)

+kingsize+ schrieb:


> Tachen,
> wie schauts am Samstag aus? Wer ist denn so dabei?
> 
> Ich wollte wohl auch vorbeikommen.
> ...



Ich würde mit zwei Leuten aus Bielefeld kommen.


----------



## Wild_Kroete (19. Juli 2013)

Cool, bringt ein bissel Zeit mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddybiker (20. Juli 2013)

Wie geil war das denn heute ?? Sicherlich lag es auch am Wetter und an den Leuten. Auch die Trails waren anspruchsvoll. Gruß Christian


----------



## Kalles (24. Juli 2013)

Wer heute fahren möchte bitte hier melden.

Ich habe ne Sperre bekommen vom Arzt u. wenn ich fahre, dann locker.


----------



## koen (24. Juli 2013)

Ich mochte heute gerne mitfahren wie spat fahren sie?


----------



## flo_1980 (24. Juli 2013)

Wäre dabei Standart Zeit? 18:45


----------



## Kalles (24. Juli 2013)

Start 18 Uhr 45


----------



## Wild_Kroete (27. Juli 2013)

Heute sind mal wieder beste Voraussetzungen für eine großartige Tour. Bin gespannt wer sich alles traut.


----------



## flo_1980 (30. Juli 2013)

Wie ist es mit morgen mit fahren?


----------



## Wild_Kroete (31. Juli 2013)

Ich werde auch kommen. Wird bestimmt witzig.


----------



## Kalles (1. August 2013)

Hallo

Samstag wird es mit Sicherheit warm.14 Uhr Freier Treff . Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wer Lust auf Fahrtechniktraining hat bitte bei uns melden. Zeitpunkt 10 u. 17.08.2013
um 9 Uhr 45. Teilnehmeranzahl begrenzt. Treff ist bei Schriewer.

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (6. August 2013)

Hallo

Zu Mittwoch hat sich jemand gemeldet, möchte noch wer mitfahren?
Kalle kann nicht er muß zur Polterei.
Bitte melden.


----------



## flo_1980 (7. August 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Kalles (7. August 2013)

Was ist mit Techniktraining jetzt Samstag?

Bitte Melden


----------



## Marathommi (9. August 2013)

Hi Kalle,

bin um 09:45h da, schicke dir gleich noch eine SMS. Hauke und Nils aus Ledde wollten auch teilnehmen.
Gruß
Thomas (jetzt ohne Sonnenbrille, hat wohl keiner gefunden)


----------



## 6foot6 (9. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich nehme auch gerne teil, bin dann um 09:45 Uhr vor Ort.
Habe mein neues Bike erst seit drei Wochen, nach 6 Jahren bikepause ist ein Fahrtechniktraining sicherlich sinnvoll... 

Gehen Klickies oder sollte ich Flats montieren?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## flo_1980 (9. August 2013)

Ist morgen für das Fahrtrainingsplatz noch nen Platz frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (9. August 2013)

Geht noch, für son Flo(h) ist immer Platz.

14 Uhr wieder der Freie Treff, wer will, der kann. Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Wild_Kroete (15. August 2013)

Auch wenn Kalle mindestens die nächsten 2 Wochen ausfällt findet die Tour am Samstag wie gewohnt statt. 

Also um 14:00 Uhr Start vom Bikeladen. Mal schauen wo es hin geht. Wünsche werden gerne entgegengenommen.


----------



## Kalles (19. August 2013)

Hallo,

auch wenn Kalle noch im Krankenhaus liegt findet am 01.092013 wie jedes Jahr die Teutotour in Bad Iburg statt. 

http://www.teutotour.de/

Wer Lust hat mitzufahren und mal nen anderes Bike ausprobieren will, einfach  melden unter  05424-39063.

Wir kriegen diese Woche neue Tester von Specialized:

Stumpjumper 29 Elite Carbon M+L+XL
Epic 29 Expert Carbon L+XL
Camber 29 Comp Carbon L+XL
Rumor 29 comp M
Enduro 29 comp Carbon

weitere Tester 

Stumpjumper Expert 
Scott Genius 30  L
Specialized Myka
Scott Spark 940  29
Stumpjumper Elite
Specialized Camber L
Stumpjumper Expert Evo M
Epic Comp

Also wer eins von den Bikes probieren möchte, bei uns melden wir bringen Sie dann am 01.09. direkt mit zur Teutotour.


----------



## Kalles (23. August 2013)

Hallo Jungs u. Mädels

Ich bin ein paar Wochen, also mind. 3 Monate nicht ganz Einsatzbereit.
Grund ist mein Herz, welches die Schüchtermann Klinik in Bad Rothenfelde voll im Griff hat.
Die kleine Herzklappe ist rekonstruiert worden, deshalb muß ich mich langsam wieder hocharbeiten. 
Einige sehr gute Team`s u. ne Top Ausstattung machen so etwas möglich.
Dank an die KLINIK.
Ich bin jetzt noch in der Reha in der Schüchtermann Klinik.

sAMSTAG ZUM fREIEN tREFF steht euch Reinhold zur Verfügung, also wie immer Start um 14 Uhr. Treff Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß dreistdherzlungenmaschinenkalle^


----------



## noam (23. August 2013)

Alles Gute Kalle! Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine


----------



## Kalles (24. August 2013)

Ich werde mir mühe geben!!!!!


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2013)

Hallo

Ich möchte hiermit nochmals auf die TEUTO TOUR am 01.09.2013. hinweisen.http://www.teutotour.de/
Wenn hier in der Schüchtermann Klinik alles klappt bin ich auch anwesend, natürlich darf ich noch nicht fahren.
Wir haben noch einiges aus der Testbikeflotte anzubieten. Wenn ihr Räder testen möchtet, hier ist Gelegenheit sich zu Melden. Ihr könnt die MTB`s dort von unserem Lkw abholen.
Wichtig ist die Größe, das Gewicht von euch u. welche Pedalen ihr benötigt.
Ihr könnt auch eine SMS schicken an 01753726047


Scott Genius 30 L
Scott Spark 940 29 in L u. XL
Stumpjumper 29 in M u.L
Stumpjumper Expert Evo M, Stumpjumper Expert L
Enduro 29 comp L 2014 ner Mod.
Epic Comp
Specialized Camber L, 29 in M
Damenbike:Specialized Myka, Rumor 29 comp M, 2014 ner Modell

Der Rest kommt morgen
Ihr seht, ich komme wieder. Es dauert halt noch einige Wochen bis zur kompl. Genesung.
Im Moment komm ich nicht einmal die Treppen von 2 Etagen hoch.

Gruß Kalle

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2013)

Ich möchte hiermit nochmals auf die TEUTO TOUR am 01.09.2013. hinweisen.http://www.teutotour.de/


----------



## Kalles (29. August 2013)

Samstag findet wieder ein Fahrtechniktraining statt.

Treff
ist auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 9 Uhr 45
Interesse? Dann bitte melden 01753726047
Der Kurs ist auf Trailbasis aufgebaut, macht sehr viel Spaß u. ist sehr lehrreich.

Der Freie Treff ist natürlich auch, wie immer um 14 Uhr.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (29. August 2013)

Hallo

Jezt am Wochenende ist bei uns gut was los.
Samstag 9 Uhr 45 Fahrtechniktraining. Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wer noch was dazulernen und ein bischen Spaß haben möchte, siehe oben #1526 

14 Uhr dann der Freie Treff u. Sonntag die http://www.teutotour.de/

Viel Spaß dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (31. August 2013)

Ich möchte hiermit nochmals auf die TEUTO TOUR am 01.09.2013. hinweisen.

Fahrtechnik Kurs heute 9 Uhr 45

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (31. August 2013)

morgen früh

Start 10-11 Uhr http://www.teutotour.de/
Eine alteingesessenes Tourenangebot mit ca. 800 Teilnehmern u. super organisiert, für das leibliche Wohl ist auch gesorgt. Angebot 20 oder 4o km Strecke.

Testräder sind auch noch verfügbar. (01753726047)

Gruß


----------



## Kalles (4. September 2013)

Lutz fährt heute Abend. Also wer Lust hat, Treffpunkt wie immer

www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## KILLtheHILL (4. September 2013)

Hallo Sportfreunde, bitte die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen. Gruß Lutz


----------



## kordesh (4. September 2013)

Hi,
ich würde auch gerne mal dazu stoßen. Ich bin mir nur über das Niveau der Tour nicht ganz im klaren. Wird 3h Vollgas durchgeballert oder ist es eher eine Feierabendrunde? Für ersteres wäre ich wohl zu untrainiert. Außerdem bin ich nicht gerade mit massig Federweg  (29er HT mit auf 90mm getravelter Gabel) und Fahrkönnen ausgestattet, sodasss der ein oder andere Trail wohl zu heftig für Mensch und Maschine werden würde ;-)

Naja, ich kann ja immer noch umdrehen oder nen anderen Weg "zurückhumpeln", wenn es nicht passt.  

Teilnehmerzahl ist egal? Nicht, dass ich mich hier jetzt selbst einlade und die Gruppe eigentlich schon zu groß ist. 

Grüße,
Kordesh


----------



## KILLtheHILL (4. September 2013)

Hi Kordesh, das wird eine Feierabendrunde. Dein HT ist völlig ausreichend für unsere Tour. Bitte die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen oder im Geschäft eine ausleihen. Bis spätestens 21 Uhr sind wir zurück am Geschäft. Gruß Lutz


----------



## kordesh (4. September 2013)

Super! Danke für die schnelle Info! Meine Beleuchtung lädt schon seit heute Mittag ;-) 21Uhr klingt auch super! 
Bis heute Abend dann! Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Kalles (5. September 2013)

Moin

Dank Lutz scheint es allen gefallen zu haben. Sylvia hat mich angerufen u. war mit den 2200 Lumen (Testlampe) sehr gut zufrieden.
Lutz ist mit meinem neuen Tester Specialized Enduro 29 gefahren. Ich bin gespannt was er zu sagen hat. Samstag treffen wir uns wieder, vor der Tour um 14 Uhr.
Start wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Zur Begrüßung werde ich auch da sein.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. September 2013)

Hallo

Es gab ja doch zehn geisteskranke die Samstag um 14 Uhr bei Dauerregen losfuhren u. siehe da, es wurde nach knapp 1Std. mit Trockenheit belohnt. Stephan war sogar der Meinung, das die Luft sehr viel reiner u. angenehmer war als bei dem warmen Wetter.
Alles in allem hat es mal wieder gut geklappt.

Mittwoch fährt Lutz, also starten sie um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildschreck (10. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich würde morgen Abend gerne mal mitfahren. Bin mir aber bei der Wahl des "Gerätes" bei diesem SUPER Wetter nicht ganz sicher. Instinktiv würde ich mein Fulli mit dem gröberen Profil vorziehen!?! Oder ist Hardtail mit CC-Reifen bei dem Wetter auch gut fahrbar?
Gruß Christian


----------



## KILLtheHILL (10. September 2013)

Wildschreck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde morgen Abend gerne mal mitfahren. Bin mir aber bei der Wahl des "Gerätes" bei diesem SUPER Wetter nicht ganz sicher. Instinktiv würde ich mein Fulli mit dem gröberen Profil vorziehen!?! Oder ist Hardtail mit CC-Reifen bei dem Wetter auch gut fahrbar?
> Gruß Christian


 
Hallo Christian,

ich würde das Fulli nehmen. Bitte die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen oder im Geschäft eine Lampe ausleihen. Der Gartenschlauch für den Bikewash liegt auch bereit. 

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Wildschreck (10. September 2013)

Danke.
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, ist das Bike zu Hause sauber. Auch ohne Gartenschlauch... weil Radel aufs Dach und nen Stück A33. ;-)
Dann bis morgen.
Christian


----------



## kordesh (10. September 2013)

wenn meine Lager für mein Hinterrad pünktlich da sind, bin ich auch wieder dabei! Wenn nicht, dann nächste Woche wieder?!


----------



## KILLtheHILL (10. September 2013)

kordesh schrieb:


> wenn meine Lager für mein Hinterrad pünktlich da sind, bin ich auch wieder dabei! Wenn nicht, dann nächste Woche wieder?!


Hallo Kordesh,

an einem fehlenden Lager soll es nicht liegen... Kalle hat einige Testbikes da.
Einfach anrufen und fragen. Tel.05424/39063

Gruß Lutz


----------



## kordesh (10. September 2013)

> Kalle hat einige Testbikes da.
> Einfach anrufen und fragen. Tel.05424/39063



Cool! Da rufe ich morgen an! Nicht, dass ich meine Möhre dann nicht mehr fahren will, wenn ich ein Testbike bekommen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (11. September 2013)

Ich bin krank  Das mit dem Testbike hat sich also leider auch erledigt


----------



## Kalles (11. September 2013)

Schade, aber die Testbikes laufen (bzw. fahren ja nicht weg) 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Wildschreck (11. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich kann leider heute auch nicht mehr.
Vielleicht klappt es ja nächse Woche Samstag.
Viel Spaß
Christian


----------



## KILLtheHILL (12. September 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

am Samstag starten wir wie gewohnt um 14 Uhr.
Geplant ist eine Flachetappe... die Anstiege werden kurz sein.

Am Sonntag findet in Engter die Wadenkneifer CTF statt.
Angeboten werden drei Strecken von ca. 75 Km, 48 Km bzw. 30 Km Länge. Start von 10-11 Uhr 
Info's dazu gibt es hier www.*wadenkneifer*.de 

Radsport Schriewer ist in Engter wieder mit einem Stand vertreten.
Testräder sollten vorher reserviert werden. Tel. 05424/39063

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (13. September 2013)

Hallo

Das ist meine Lieblingsrunde morgen, wenn ich könnte würde ich euch begleiten. 
8 Wochen werde ich noch den Ball flach halten müssen.

Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## kordesh (14. September 2013)

Hey Kalle, 
bei uns in der Zeitung ist ne ca 10- seitige Beigabe zum 100. jährigen Bestehen der Schüchtermannklink. Falls du die Beigabe nicht selber bekommen hast und aus gegeben Anlass Interesse daran hast, kann ich dir das bei der nächsten Tour, an der ich teilnehme, mitbringen.
Grüße


----------



## Kalles (17. September 2013)

Hallo
Bring mal mit, danke.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (17. September 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

am Mittwoch 17.09.13 findet wieder um 18:45 Uhr die Feierabendrunde statt.
Bitte die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen, oder im Geschäft eine ausleihen.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Fehrnet (17. September 2013)

Moin zusammen ! Stell mich kurz vor, ich heisse Dirk , komme aus Glane und bin seit gut 1 1/2 Wochen glücklicher Besitzer eines 29ner Cubes und hab seit der neuen Errungenschaft den halben Freeden umgepflückt , leider bisher alleine , Klasse das Ihr Mittwochs auch Feierabendtouren anbietet so wie ich hier lese. Lass mich morgen gern mal Blicken um mit Euch nen feines Ründchen zu drehen und um natürlich was den MTB Sport betrifft dazu zu lernen. Grüße aus Glane , freue mich auf morgen Abend !


----------



## Wildschreck (21. September 2013)

Hallo,
war ´ne super Runde heute.  Ich werde gerne mal wieder mitkommen.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (21. September 2013)

Jep....war ne nette Runde


----------



## Kalles (24. September 2013)

Hallo

Morgen, bei schönem Wetter fahren wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45.
Treffpunkt parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mit zu bringen sind Beleuchtung und gute Laune. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (25. September 2013)

Hallo Sportfreunde, 
heute findet wieder unsere Feierabendrunde statt. Start 18:45 Uhr am Geschäft. Bitte die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen! 

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Wild_Kroete (25. September 2013)

Moin Lutz,

ich bin heute nicht dabei. wie siehts eigentlich mit Samstag aus? Ist schon was geplant?
Wetter solle ja super werden.

Man sieht sich dann Samstag.
Beste Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Kalles (25. September 2013)

Hi Daniel

Samstag wie immer.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (27. September 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

Samstag starten wir wieder gegen 14 Uhr in Hilter. Die Tour wird uns an einigen Quellen vorbeiführen... Hier noch ein Tipp: Bei Kalle werden jetzt diverse Testbikes der letzten Saison günstiger verkauft.

Bis Samstag 
Lutz


----------



## KILLtheHILL (30. September 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

am Mittwoch findet wieder die Feierabendrunde statt.
Treffpunkt 18:45 Uhr www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bitte die Beleuchtung mitnehmen oder im Geschäft eine Lampe ausleihen.

Hier noch weitere Termine:

12.10.13 CTF "Durch den Stemweder Berg" Info's gibt es hier http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei...13/5.-ctf-durch-den-stemweder-berg;39943.html

19.10.13 Fahrtechnik Kurs (Trailtechnik) mit Jan,Treffpunkt 9:45Uhr am Geschäft.
Begrenzte Teilnehmeranzahl, daher vorher unter 05424/39063 anmelden.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Meine Tester sind zum Verkauf freigegeben. Wer Interesse hat bitte melden.
Scott Genius 27,5 u. 29er - Spark - Rennrad CR1 56cm. MTB`s in mehreren Rahmenh.
Specialiezd Epic L, Enduro Expert L u. Comp in L.
Neuräder von 2012 u. 13 locken mit satten Rabatten.  

Bis morgen in die Feierabend Runde vorm Feiertag.
18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Meine Tester sind zum Verkauf freigegeben. Wer Interesse hat bitte melden.
Scott Genius 27,5 u. 29er - Spark - Rennrad CR1 56cm. MTB`s in mehreren Rahmenh.
Specialiezd Epic L, Enduro Expert L u. Comp in L.
Neuräder von 2012 u. 13 locken mit satten Rabatten.


Morgen 14 Uhr startet der Freie Treff wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Begleiten wird euch Daniel. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (9. Oktober 2013)

Um 18 Uhr 45 geht es los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

 Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

am Samstag geht's wieder gegen 14 Uhr von Hilter los.

Hier noch weitere Termine:

12.10.13 CTF "Durch den Stemweder Berg" Info's gibt es hier http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breit...erg;39943.html

19.10.13 *Fahrtechnik Kurs* (Trailtechnik) mit Jan,Treffpunkt 9:45 Uhr am Geschäft.
*Begrenzte Teilnehmeranzahl*, daher vorher unter 05424/39063 anmelden.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Meine Tester sind zum Verkauf freigegeben. Wer Interesse hat bitte melden.
Scott Genius 27,5 u. 29er - Spark - Rennrad CR1 56cm. MTB`s in mehreren Rahmenh.
Specialiezd Epic L, Enduro Expert L u. Comp in L.
Neuräder von 2012 u. 13 locken mit satten Rabatten.


Morgen 14 Uhr startet der Freie Treff wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Begleiten wird euch Daniel.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

am Mittwoch findet die Feierabendrunde nur bei annehmbaren Wetterbedingungen statt. Bitte vorher im Geschäft oder hier anmelden! Start 18:45 Uhr 

19.10.13 Samstag *Fahrtechnik Kurs* (Trailtechnik) mit Jan,Treffpunkt 9:45 Uhr am Geschäft.
*Begrenzte Teilnehmeranzahl*, daher vorher unter 05424/39063 anmelden.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (15. Oktober 2013)

Das Wetter bleibt morgen trocken, laut Agrarwetter 5-10% Niederschlagsrisiko.
Hauke, sein Sohn, Lutz kommt ja auch, also könnt ihr starten.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

gestern waren auf der Feierabendrunde sieben Personen unterwegs. 22Km und 450Hm wurden in zwei Stunden gefahren.

Samstag *Fahrtechnik Kurs* (Trailtechnik) mit Jan,Treffpunkt 9:45 Uhr am Geschäft.
Es gibt noch *wenige "Restplätze"* also schnell anmelden unter 05424/39063

Samstag startet der Treff wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Am Wochenende findet in Hilter auch der Ockermarkt statt Sonntag ist VERKAUFSOFFENER SONNTAG. http://www.hilter-vereint.de/?page_id=826

Gruß Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi

Leider fällt der Fahrtechnik Kurs morgen aus, Jan muß zu einem Sondereinsatz.
Er wird am 26.10 13 nachgeholt.
Dann bis morgen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

heute gibt es die letzte Möglichkeit vor Winterpause an der Feierabendrunde teilzunehmen. 
Start 18:45 Uhr am Geschäft. Bitte vorher anmelden! 

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich bin heute ein bischen spät dran, sorry!!!
Natürlich ist der Treff heute auch wieder um 14 Uhr.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die Führung wird Jens heute übernehmen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. November 2013)

Hallo

Morgen wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. November 2013)

.Moin

Samstag waren wir mit 9Mann u. eine Frau. Ein Wasserschlauch nach der Tour war auch nötig.
"Dank" an Daniel, der mal wieder alles gemanagt hat.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. November 2013)

Trailschleicher schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> Auf diesem Weg möchten Hauke und ich uns bei Kalle für seine unkomplizierte Hilfe bei Problemen mit unseren Bikes bedanken.
> ...



Danke Jens, immer wieder gerne


----------



## Kalles (8. November 2013)

Hallo

Morgen um 14 Uhr geht es wieder los.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bis denne, Kalle


----------



## Wild_Kroete (11. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

von einigen wurde mal eine andere Lokation gewünscht. Ich würde daher einfach mal einen Termin für eine Tour in Damme reinstellen. Die Dammer Berge eignen sich hervorragend fürs MTB und bieten besonders Anfängern viel Spaß.

Treffpunkt ist das Hallenbad in 49401 Damme. Da gibt es einen großen Parkplatz und wer am Anschluss lust auf Schwimmen hat, kann da sicherlich noch ein paar Bahnen ziehen.

Start ist 11:00 Uhr, Dauer und Länge wie man es von den Kalletouren gewöhnt ist. wir sind als gegen 15:00 Uhr fertig. 

Als Tag würde ich den 24.11.2013 vorschlagen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Wetter super wird.

Wer mitfahren möchte, meldet sich am besten kurz bei mir. Eben die Emailadresse und vielleicht den Wohnort da lassen, dann kann ich Fahrgemeinschaften vermitteln.

Bis dahin gute Fahrt und keine Stürze.


----------



## criscross (11. November 2013)

+kingsize+ schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> von einigen wurde mal eine andere Lokation gewünscht. Ich würde daher einfach mal einen Termin für eine Tour in Damme reinstellen. Die Dammer Berge eignen sich hervorragend fürs MTB und bieten besonders Anfängern viel Spaß.
> 
> ...



Moin,

was heißt denn " spaß für Anfänger " ?
gibts da nur Forstautobahn rollerei ?


----------



## Wild_Kroete (11. November 2013)

Die Dammerberge sind vom Höhenprofil relativ angenehm. Wenig lange Steigungen, aber dafür, wenn man will, knackig und kurz. 

Sehr flowig Trails.
Verglichen mit den Trails am Dörenberg sind es halt eher Anfängerwege.

Wir werde so gut wie keine Forstautobahn nehmen müssen. Außer du kannst nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (11. November 2013)

+kingsize+ schrieb:


> Die Dammerberge sind vom Höhenprofil relativ angenehm. Wenig lange Steigungen, aber dafür, wenn man will, knackig und kurz.
> 
> Sehr flowig Trails.
> Verglichen mit den Trails am Dörenberg sind es halt eher Anfängerwege.
> ...




Wenn das so flowig ist wie in dem Video, komme ich sofort mit 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31622?qc=sd


----------



## Wild_Kroete (12. November 2013)

Den Flow kriegen wir hin! Allerdings werden die Trails nicht so steil sein.

Also, wer Bock hat am 24.11 um 11:00 Uhr ne geile Tour in den Dammerbergen zu machen, einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## Phantomias (12. November 2013)

Klingt gut.
Machen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft, +Kingsize+?


----------



## Kalles (14. November 2013)

Hallo

Samstag wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Dennis32 (14. November 2013)

Wie lang ist die Tour h/km ?
Licht mitnehmen?


----------



## criscross (14. November 2013)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Wie lang ist die Tour h/km ?
> Licht mitnehmen?



letztes WE waren es 32km und  ca.750hm

Licht auf jeden fall !


----------



## Dennis32 (14. November 2013)

32 km ist schon ne Hausnummer. Will ja nicht den Bremsklotz machen :-/


----------



## criscross (14. November 2013)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> 32 km ist schon ne Hausnummer. Will ja nicht den Bremsklotz machen :-/



ach......das schaftst du schon


----------



## Kalles (15. November 2013)

Wir haben noch keinen sitzen lassen, bis morgen dann!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wild_Kroete (18. November 2013)

Halli Hallo,

hier noch mal zur Erinngerung:

am 24.11 und 11:00 Uhr starten wir ne Tour durch die Dammer Berge.
Startpunkt ist das Hallenbad in Damme.

Bis jetzt sind wir schon mit 5 Leuten! Wer Lust hat mitzukommen, kann mich einfach anschreiben.


----------



## criscross (18. November 2013)

Für mich leider nen bissle aus der Richtung....110km Anfahrt 
ansonsten gerne....


----------



## WaveRebel (18. November 2013)

Gute Idee, in die Dammer Berge wollte ich auch schon seit längerem mal.
Nur leider kann ich an dem WE nicht. 

Also wünsch ich Euch viel Spaß & passendes Wetter!


----------



## Kalles (19. November 2013)

Ich kann leider für die Mittwochstour keine organisatorischen Aufgaben übernehmen, muß zur Schulung.
Samstag wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (22. November 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

Samstag starten wir um 14 Uhr.
Bitte die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen oder im Geschäft eine ausleihen.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (28. November 2013)

Hallo

Samstag geht es wieder los.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Laut Agrarwetter ohne Niederschlag bei ca. 5 Grad. 

Wer kann Samstag die Führung übernehmen? Bitte um Rückmeldung.

Ich habe Sonntag Markumar abgesetzt, es geht bergauf. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wild_Kroete (28. November 2013)

Hi Kalle,

ich bin Samstag nicht dabei. Wir haben das letzte Punktspiel der Hinserie. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und tolles Wetter.

Beste Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Kalles (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Daniel, ich hoffe ihr habt euer Ziel erreicht und könnt gut ins neue Jahr starten.

Samstag war Rolf als Führender dabei, von hinten. Vorne hatte Lutz das Sagen.
6 Personen sind am Start gewesen, einschließlich Sylvia, die durch häufige Teilnahme
mittlerweile  sehr gut drauf ist.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Samstag wird Reinhold Schlierkamp euch zeigen wo es lang geht.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 14 Uhr.
Das Wetter bleibt trocken.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Wild_Kroete (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Freund,

leider kann ich morgen noch nicht wieder dabei sein. Eine häßliche Erkrankung die mit Antibiotikern behandelt werden musste, hat mich etwas zurückgeworfen. Naja, ich werde wohl am WE anfangen mich langsam zu bewegen und bin dann für nächste Woche Einsatzbereit. 
Wie war denn eigentlich die Tour bei Jens? 
Haben wir schon ein nächstes, neues Ziel in Planung? 

Ich könnte auch mal ne Tour von Minden aus auf dem Wittekindsweg anbieten! Morgens mit dem Zug nach Porta und dann mit dem Rad zurück nach Osna. 

Mal schauen was so an Feedback kommt.


----------



## Kalles (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo u. "Gute Besserung" Daniel

Morgen bei kühlem trockenen Wetter starten wir wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Wild_Kroete (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin Samstag endlich wieder dabei. Ich freu mich schon mit euch durch den Wald zu düsen.


----------



## Kalles (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Es ist nett das du Samstag hier bist, dann plane ich dich ein, wenn du Lust hast.
Das Wetter sagt Trockenheit aus, aber nur von oben.
Start wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Wild_Kroete (19. Dezember 2013)

Jau Kalle,

plan mich mal ein. Das wird sicher lustig im Wald. Mal schauen wie viele Verrückte sich finden.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Kalles (19. Dezember 2013)

Top Daniel

Noch was süßes für euch,
 bis Mitte Januar habe ich noch ein Genius LT 2014 als Tester hier stehen wer es testen möchte kann sich hier melden, oder in der Firma.
Es stehen noch 20 andere Tester zur Verfügung.

Gruß Kalle, bis morgen dann.


----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Die Tour Samstag fällt wohl ins Wasser, Regenwarscheinlichkeit 80%. Das Gute ist die Sonne die sich blicken lässt u. das sich die Niederschlagsmenge auf 0,6 mm begrenzt. Der Sonntag wird dagegen schön.
Start am Samstag 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich wünsche euch allen ein "Frohes Weihnachtsfest"

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddybiker (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Gruesse von den Philippinen, mache fast taeglich meine Strandlaeufe und gehe ins Fitnessstudio.
Frohes Fest und Frohes Neues Jahr an alle ... !

Gute Besserung an Dich, Kalle.

Bis naechstes Jahr,

Christian


----------



## Trailschleicher (30. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm gute Besserung, der war am Samstag schon wieder drauf und dran mich abzuhängen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trailschleicher (30. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, viel Gesundheit und immerwährend gute Laune, natürlich auch beim Biken!!!!!!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Morgen der 1. Ritt 2014
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wettermäßig sieht es ganz gut aus.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo																																												08.01.2014

Samstag seid ihr in Guten Händen, Lutz wird euch zeigen wo`s lang geht. 
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Letzten Samstag sind wir durch Natrup hoch zum Hermannsweg, Georgshütte, Lustige Wittwe, Hankenberge, Kl.-Oesede, Ebbendorf, Borgloh, Eppendorf, Hankenberge und dann zurück nach Hilter gefahren. Ne nette Tour, die wir bei dem feuchten Untergrund bis auf kleine Ausnahmen gut befahren konnten.
Ich habe noch einige Auslaufmodelle, vielleicht ist für euch was dabei?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Samstag scheint es der Wettergott gut mit uns zu meinen.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Lutz kann Samstag nicht, wer kann die Führung übernehmen?
Wenn Meine Schulter es zulässt komme ich auch mit.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## klausklein (20. Januar 2014)

Schöne Runde Samstag






Rolf


----------



## Trailschleicher (20. Januar 2014)

Sehr cooles Video...

Gruß Jens

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo Rolfi

Schönes Video, ich wundere mich das du auf dem Rad geblieben bist. So wie es aussieht glaube ich das du mit den 29er Ballongreifen und deinem Gewicht auch über Wasser fahren könntest.
Samstag soll das Wetter wieder zu uns halten.  Begleiten kann ich euch warscheinlich nicht  , darum brauchen wir eine Führungsperson.
Bitte bei mir melden, damit ich beruhigt schlafen kann.
Abfahrt Samstag wieder 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## loocs (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
tolles Video. Verfolge diesen Thread hier schon seit längerem. Wollte auch schon lange mal mitgefahren sein. Leider muss ich Samstags immer arbeiten.  Aber ab nächsten Samstag nur noch bis 12:00 Uhr. Nur weiß ich nicht ob ich danach noch eine Tour durchhalte.  
Wie viel km und Höhenmeter haben denn Eure Touren so im Schnitt?

Gruß loocs


----------



## KILLtheHILL (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
wir fahren 20-25KM und maximal 800 HM. Bitte die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen. Zurück am Geschäft sind wir gegen 17:30 Uhr.
Gruß Lutz


----------



## Trailschleicher (23. Januar 2014)

Nabend

Lutz machst du am Samstag die Tour??

Gruß Jens

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KILLtheHILL (24. Januar 2014)

Moin Jens, 
ich werde die Tour führen.
Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Wir brauchen noch jemand der morgen die Tour führt, bitte melden, wer Zeit hat.( Hier oder Tel. 01753726047)
Start 14 Uhr, Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo
Samstag wird Daniel die Führung übernehmen.
Start wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird ähnlich wie letzten Samstag.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Wild_Kroete (8. Februar 2014)

Moin Jungs,

für alle, die sich überlegen zu kneifen: Lasst es und kommt zum Biken! Gegen 12:00 erwarten wir noch etwas Regen. Bis 14.00-!4:30 wird der aber vorbeiziehen und wir fahren im Trockenen. Also keine faulen Ausreden und raus an die frische Luft. 

Wir werden heute auch endlich wieder kein Licht brauchen. Bis 17:15 ist es noch fahrbar. Da wir spätestens um 17:15/30 Uhr wieder am Laden sind, ist es also kein Problem. Es werden so 20 bis max 25km werden und ca. 734 hm 

Ich freu mich auf alle Bekloppten!


----------



## Kalles (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo Jungs u. Mädel`s

Ich bin Samstag in Cuxhaven.
Es wäre schön wenn sich jemand meldet der den Mitfahrern zeigt wo es lang geht.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Start 14 Uhr, bei Sonne oder Regen. 
Letzten Samstag war Daniel der Führende, danke an alle die sich die Zeit dafür nehmen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Das Wetter wird Samstag wieder durchwachsen sein, trotzdem starten wir wieder um 14 Uhr.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wie es letzten Samstag gelaufen ist kann ich euch nicht sagen, da ich ein paar Tage an der Nordsee war.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Februar 2014)

Moin

Daniel ist heiß, er wird euch heute zeigen wo es lang geht, super Nummer. 
Dann bis kurz vor zwei.

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Trailschleicher (22. Februar 2014)

Daniel ist immer heiß, das liegt in der Natur der Dinge. 

Ich hoffe das ich nächsten Samstag endlich mal wieder mit kann.

Viel Spaß euch allen.
Gruß Jens

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trailschleicher (28. Februar 2014)

Moin Kalle

Bin morgen endlich mal wieder dabei.

Gruß Jens

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kalles (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Morgen sind schon mehrere am Start, kommen so allmählich auf den Gedanken das der Winter erst im Herbst kommt, weil er sich verpennt hat.
 Dunkles Wetter wird uns morgen begleiten, allerdings trocken laut Agrarwetter. 
Starten wollen wir um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Burnyboooom (5. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Wohne jetzt in der Nähe. Ich fahre nen Hardtail von Stevens.
Fahrt ihr heute Abend ne Runde?
Wie schaut's mit Samstag aus?


----------



## KILLtheHILL (5. März 2014)

Hallo Burnyboooom,
in der Wintersaison fahren wir nur Samstags. Nach der Zeitumstellung wird auch wieder regelmäßig Mittwochs gefahren. Gruß Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnyboooom (5. März 2014)

Danke für die Info. Bin noch im Umzugsstress aber ich werde versuchen am Samstag dazu zukommen.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kalles (7. März 2014)

Hallo
Selbstverständlich fahren wir auch bei Sonnenschein, so wie morgen um 14 Uhr.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mit euch fährt Jens und wenn ich die Vorbereitung für die Fahrrad-Messe in Osnabrück, die auf dem  AOK Gelände stattfindet, beendet habe, fahr ich auch mit.
Die Messe ist Sonntag von 11-17 Uhr.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Burnyboooom (7. März 2014)

Ich werde es morgen nicht schaffen. Meine alte Küche wird abgeholt und ich hab angefangen zu kränkeln... Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Hoffe das Wetter bleibt sooooo...


----------



## KILLtheHILL (10. März 2014)

Hallo Sportsfreunde, 
am Mittwoch starten wir um 18 Uhr zu einer Tour. Bitte vorher hier oder bei Kalle im Geschäft zur Tour anmelden und die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen! 
Gruß Lutz 
Start 18 Uhr!!! am Geschäft


----------



## Burnyboooom (11. März 2014)

Ich hab nur so kleine LED Funzeln eher um gesehen zu werden als um was zu sehen. Reicht sowas?


----------



## Muddybiker (11. März 2014)

Hallo,

baue diese Woche meinen Resturlaub von 2013 ab. Ich hab Zeit, Geburtstag und Lust. Fahr gerne mit.

Christian


----------



## KILLtheHILL (11. März 2014)

@Burnyboooom 
Du bekommst eine Testlampe von Kalle aus dem Geschäft. 
Gruß Lutz


----------



## Burnyboooom (11. März 2014)

Alles klar. Danke
Bin dabei


----------



## Kalles (14. März 2014)

Hallo

Morgen um 14 Uhr . Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (20. März 2014)

Hi

Samstag soll es trocken sein, ab 15 Uhr ein wenig Sonne u. Abends ca. 18 Uhr Regen.
Sieht also insgesamt ganz gut aus, so das wir beruhigt um 14 Uhr starten können.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wir freuen uns auf euch
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Trailschleicher (24. März 2014)

Moin 

War ne schöne Tour am Samstag. Ach Kalle, beim nächsten mal keine Äste fletschen lassen, hab jetzt nen netten blauen Fleck auf der Schulter. Die Wiedergutmachung werde ich bei Gelegenheit einfordern ;-)

Gruß Jens

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kalles (28. März 2014)

Hallo Jens,
so hält man sich die Verfolger auf Abstand, trotzdem gute Besserung. (Arnica hilft)

Morgen geht es auf Frühlingstour, sonnen u. temperaturmäßig.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. April 2014)

Am 08.04. habt Ihr die Möglichkeit bei uns im im Laden an einer umfangreiche Leistungsdiagnostik teilzunehmen, und euch hierauf basierend einen individuellen Trainingsplans erstellen zu lassen. Mehr Infos und Anmeldung hier: http://tour.staps-online.com/


----------



## Kalles (7. April 2014)

Hallo

Wegen Krankheit fällt der Termin morgen aus.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. April 2014)

Bei hoffentlich wieder 1a Frühlingswetter findet am kommenden Sonntag (13.04.14) der verkaufsoffene Sonntag in Hilter statt. Wir sind natürlich dabei,  mit einer Modenschau, Verlosung, (der 1. Preis ist ein E-Bike von Raleigh) und vielen attraktiven Angeboten u. a. Bekleidung bis zu 40% reduziert.  
 Also vorbeikommen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnyboooom (11. April 2014)

Morgen gehts wieder um 14 Uhr los?
Ich freue mich.


----------



## Kalles (11. April 2014)

Hallo

 Morgen bei Sonnenschein, wie immer 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (13. April 2014)

Hi, heute ist verkaufsoffener Sonntag in Hilter. Kalle hat von 13-18Uhr geöffnet.


----------



## Flummi_13 (14. April 2014)

Morgen Kalle,

war eine schöner Verkaufsoffener Sonntag bei dir. 
Da ich ja gestern so eine schöne neue  Lampe bei Dir gewonnen habe, bin ich gleich von Rolf für Mittwochabend verpflichtet worden.

Findet denn eine Tour statt? Ich hoffe. Ich bringe nämlich mindestens noch eine 1 evtl. 2 Bikeziegenmit und hoffe generell auf mehr nette Frauen
bei deinen Touren. 

Die sind nämlich auch was für euch Mädels. Die Männer sind echt immer alle super 
nett  Traut euch.

Also bis Mittwoch oder bald im Wald !!!
LG Silvia


----------



## spurty (15. April 2014)

Melde mich auch mal verbindlich für morgen an, sofern eine Tour stattfindet.


----------



## Kalles (16. April 2014)

Hallo

Hauke führt morgen die Tour.
Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Start 6 Uhr 45

Gruß Kalle


----------



## kathii71 (17. April 2014)

guten morgen,

vielen dank für die schöne tour,für mich wars ein abenteuer,sooooviele sachen die ich noch nie gemacht habe
toll erklärt,super geguidet ,danke an die,die mich motiviert haben nicht schon mittendrin zu kneifen und durchzuhalten!
und auch an die ,die immer geduldig gewartet haben .

wenn es mal wieder passt würde ich gern noch einmal mit euch fahren
gru kathi


----------



## Kalles (17. April 2014)

Hallo

Wenn du willst geht es schon Samstag, bei schönem Wetter.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich bin auch dabei, Gruß Kalle


----------



## kathii71 (18. April 2014)

samstags ist momentan noch lauftraining aber wenn das durch ist schau ich gern mal rein 
viele grüße und schöne ostertage


----------



## Burnyboooom (23. April 2014)

Wird heute wieder ne Runde gemacht? 18:45uhr ist Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spurty (23. April 2014)

Also ich fahr auf Verdacht mal hin.


----------



## Burnyboooom (23. April 2014)

Alles klar ich auch.


----------



## Stoffel26 (25. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
Wollten Samstag gern mal eine Runde mit euch fahren? Wie schätzt ihr das Wetter ein?

Gruß 
Christopher


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kalles (25. April 2014)

Hallo

Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 5-10% auf Agrarwetter, ich schätze es bleibt trocken. Regen erst ab 20-21 Uhr.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## PeterTheo (25. April 2014)

Welche Tour macht ihr morgen?


----------



## Stoffel26 (25. April 2014)

Hört sich super an! 

Dann sag ich mal bis Morgen. 




Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trailschleicher (26. April 2014)

Moin

Wir machen heute und morgen den Ruhrpott Cross...

Kleiner Scherz, ihr natürlich nicht,  obwohl Kalle gerne mit gewollt hätte.

Viel Spaß Euch
Gruß Jens

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kalles (26. April 2014)

Moin

Wenn ihr gut drauf seid könnten wir den Dören u. Musenberg besuchen.

Grüße an alle


----------



## Stoffel26 (26. April 2014)

Guten Morgen

Sorry, Ich muss für heute leider absagen! 
Wünsche trotzdem gute Fahrt.... 

Gruß 
Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fehrnet (29. April 2014)

sehr sehr geil !!!!Anhang anzeigen 289209


----------



## koen (29. April 2014)

Wollte morgen gerne eine runde mitfahren start ist an 18:45?

gruß Koen


----------



## Kalles (30. April 2014)

Hallo

Heute Start 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Niederschlag an 0 mm, Temp. 14° u. Sonnenschein, das erwartet uns morgen.  
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Wer Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 45 fahren möchte sollte sich hier melden, weil es sonst vorkommt das sie ausfällt. (keine Fahrer, keine Tour)
Samstag nach der Tour hatten einige Teilnehmer des Freien Treff`s das Schmunzeln im Gesicht, also gelungen?   

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Burnyboooom (6. Mai 2014)

Also ich wäre morgen gerne dabei.
Start bleibt aber 18:45uhr und nicht 19:45uhr oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mooeep (6. Mai 2014)

Hätte auch durchaus Lust, wenn kein Licht benötigt wird wär ich dabei


----------



## Mooeep (7. Mai 2014)

so wie ists denn mit heute abend? Zumindest in Osnabrück braucht man momentan jetzt schon Licht 

a so soll heißen: wenn Hilter kein Schönwetter-/ bzw Osnabrück ein Schlechtwetterloch ist bin ich für heute abend eher raus


----------



## Burnyboooom (7. Mai 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Lässt das Wetter fahren zu? Kommt ne Gruppe zusammen?


----------



## Kalles (7. Mai 2014)

Licht wird nicht benötigt.

Tour findet statt


----------



## Mooeep (7. Mai 2014)

ist jetzt natürlich zu spät, aber für die zukunft: 18.45 oder 19.45?


----------



## Kalles (8. Mai 2014)

18 Uhr 45 (das war der Fehlerteufel)

Samstag soll laut Wetterbericht der einzige trockene Tag werden, dann also mit guten Voraussetzungen zur Samstagsrunde. 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Wild_Kroete (12. Mai 2014)

Ich bin nächsten Samstag wieder dabei! Nach Fuerteventura und Gardasee wird es endlich wieder Zeit für richtiges Gelände.


----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2014)

http://youtu.be/m-xkFyDVlsY





Ist schon etwas älter, vom 05.04.


----------



## Burnyboooom (13. Mai 2014)

Schönes Video. Leider hab ich es nicht geschafft am 5. mitzufahren.


Steht morgen Abend ne kleine Runde an?


----------



## maix79 (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Wir kommen morgen zu dritt. Schon ein wenig vorgewärmt. Starten in Wellendorf um 18 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Morgen ist der Start um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruss Kalle


----------



## Burnyboooom (13. Mai 2014)

Yeah. Bin dabei!


----------



## Wild_Kroete (17. Mai 2014)

Ich bin leider doch raus. Ich muss mich heute noch schonen und einer Mandelentzündung Tribut zollen.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und tolles Wetter.


----------



## Kalles (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Zu morgen habe ich noch keine Meldung.
Bitte hier melden wer um 18 Uhr 45 fahren möchte.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Mai 2014)

Morgen geht es wieder um 14 Uhr ab auf Trailjagt. Starten wird der Freie Treff vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Ina_Adrenalina (24. Mai 2014)

Und es wird mindestens eine Frau dabei sein.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kalles (30. Mai 2014)

Hi

Morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß


----------



## Kalles (6. Juni 2014)




----------



## Kalles (7. Juni 2014)

Die Tour findet heute wie immer um 14.00 statt.
Reinhold Schlierkamp führt die Tour

www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Samstag hat Reiner die Tour geführt.
Ich war bei Udo Lindenberg, war super.
Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Mittwoch sind wir gefahren, der Wald liegt ganz schön voll mit Hindernissen, die uns öfter zum Aufräumen gezwungen haben.
Samstag dann wieder bei schönem Wetter, Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Burnyboooom (17. Juni 2014)

Wie schaut's denn mit morgen aus?
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Vasee (17. Juni 2014)

Bin morgen das erstmal dabei 

Absoluter neuling in der MTB Branche :-O


----------



## Kalles (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo

MORGEN um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruss Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo 

Samstag wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ein freier Treff auch für Anfänger die Lust auf`s Biken haben u. die Natur genießen möchten.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (20. Juni 2014)

Ab sofort mit neuem Fahrzeug im Busch unterwegs, mit dem Rollator Expert


----------



## criscross (20. Juni 2014)

Kalles schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 300521
> 
> 
> Ab sofort mit neuem Fahrzeug im Busch unterwegs, mit dem Rollator Expert


moin Kalle,
hattest du Geburtstag ?
dann alles Gute zum 60zigsten


----------



## Kalles (23. Juni 2014)

Ja, alles gut überstanden, hat auch gar nicht weh getan.
Ich wünsche euch allen, das ihr mit 60 so drauf seid wie ich im Moment, dann habt ihr noch viele km vor euch.
Diese Woche ist zu Bikezeiten leider Regen angesagt, vor allem Samstag.
Regenklamotten sind gefragt.  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Juni 2014)

MORGEN (25.6.) um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Morgen wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Mittwoch war super, Sonne u. ein Blütenmeer haben die Tour zu einem unvergesslichen Abend gemacht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Mein Mitarbeiter Manni wird Mittwoch 60 Jahre, darum kann ich nicht mitfahren.
Es wäre schön, wenn sich jemand meldet, der die Tour Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 45 führen kann.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Es hat sich jemand mit Ortskenntnissen gefunden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. Juli 2014)

Die Tour Heute Richt. Dissen war mal wieder top, hat allen viel Spaß gemacht.

Die nächste Ausfahrt ist am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 45

Gruß kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Ich war 3 Tage in der Schweiz, in Davos, wo die neuen 2015er Bikes getestet werden konnten.
Gefühlstechnisch war das der Hammer.  
Schönes Wetter u. Trails die kein Ende nahmen.

Samstag geht es hier wieder ab. Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter soll gut werden, Temperaturen um 23°

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (11. Juli 2014)

Wer möchte morgen noch am Fahrtechnik Training teilnehmen?
Um 9 Uhr 45 Treff auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Dauer gut 3 Std. Bitte heute noch melden Tel.05424 39063 oder 01753726047

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (15. Juli 2014)

Wer möchte morgen biken?
Meldet euch bitte hier.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## spurty (15. Juli 2014)

Ich heuchel mal Interesse vor.


----------



## spurty (16. Juli 2014)

Muss leider absagen.......... Sommergripperückfallgedöns. Sch.....!


----------



## Kalles (19. Juli 2014)

Moin,
die Tour heute findet heute wie immer um 14.00 Uhr statt.
Treffpunkt: www.radsport-schriewer.de

Reinhold macht heute die Tour, da Kalle in Österreich schon mal 
die 2015er Specialized Bikes testen darf. 

Am 02.08. um 9.45 findet wieder ein Fahrtechniktraining statt,
noch sind Plätze frei.


----------



## Burnyboooom (19. Juli 2014)

Bin heute dabei

Frage zum Techniktraining:
Wie lange geht es ungefähr?
Wie teuer ist die Teilnahme?
Start bei Kalle am Laden?
Wo und wie meldet man sich an?


----------



## Kalles (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

das Training geht bis ca 13 Uhr. Treffpunkt: Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Für weitere Infos bitte anrufen. Auskunft erteilt Kalle bei RAD-SPORT Schriewer O5424 39063


----------



## Burnyboooom (23. Juli 2014)

wenn heute abend gefahren wird bin ich dabei.


----------



## BIKEALX (23. Juli 2014)

...wir kommen heute Abend auch zu 2.!


----------



## Kalles (24. Juli 2014)

Hi

Samstag fahren wir am besten mit Badehose, 27° sollen nachmittags auf dem Tacho stehen.
Start ist 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ich war vom 19.-22.07. bei Specialized in Leogang u. habe mir das Programm 2015 angeschaut u. einige Räder getestet.
War schon ne super Nummer.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.733825343320487.1073741837.151362534900107&type=1

Bis Samstag
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKEALX (29. Juli 2014)

Wer fährt morgen Abend noch bei Kalle mit? ...wir kommen zu 2.!


----------



## Burnyboooom (30. Juli 2014)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei. 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß beim fahren

@ Kalle ich hole mein Bike morgen vormittag ab


----------



## Kalles (31. Juli 2014)

hallo

Wie es aussieht bekommen wir Samstag Badewetter, nicht von oben, sondern die Temperatur wird uns zu schaffen machen.
Kurzarmtrikot und Schweistuch sind angebracht.  
Gestern sind wir auf anspruchsvollen , brennesselbehafteten Trails bis hinter Dissen gewesen. 
Eine außergewöhnliche reizvolle Tour meinte eine Mitfahrerin, die lieber eine lange Hose angehabt hätte.  

Also bis Samstag dann, Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. August 2014)

Hat jemand Mittwoch Lust um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de ?


----------



## Burnyboooom (4. August 2014)

Ich hatte es vor. Steht was besonderes an?


----------



## Kalles (5. August 2014)

Ich muß zu einer Hausmesse u. bin nicht da.
Morgen wird das Wetter gut, ich gehe davon aus, das jemand von den Mitfahrern die Tour führt.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (6. August 2014)

Ein Tour Guide ist vorhanden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## KILLtheHILL (6. August 2014)

Hi Sportsfreunde, 
heute wird um 18 : 45 Uhr gefahren. 
Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kalles (8. August 2014)

Morgen mal wieder 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. August 2014)

Hallo

Freier Treff
Mittwoch 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wir fahren gut 2 Std., kein Rennen, überwiegend schöne Trails.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Burnyboooom (12. August 2014)

morgen dabei!


----------



## Pogo28 (16. August 2014)

Moin
fahrt ihr heute auch?


----------



## Kalles (16. August 2014)

Hallo 

Wir fahren heute auch, 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Pogo28 (16. August 2014)

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten hat mir viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Kalles (19. August 2014)

Hallo

Freier Treff
Mittwoch 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wir fahren gut 2 Std., kein Rennen, überwiegend schöne Trails.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## koen (19. August 2014)

Hammer! ich komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (22. August 2014)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. August 2014)

Spaß und Bewegung?

Mittwoch 27.08., schönes Wetter, fast 20°.
18Uhr 45 Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Burnyboooom (26. August 2014)

Wenns das Wetter zulässt bin ich dabei!


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2014)

Moin 

Heute um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wettertechnisch sieht es ganz gut aus.

Grüße an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. September 2014)

Hallo,

hier ist ein Freier Treff, an dem alle Interessierte teilnehmen können.
Neue Gesichter sind immer gern gesehen.

Morgen fahren wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45. Start, bitte pünktlichvom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung mitbringen.
Samstag war es Wettertechnisch wohl daneben, sorry 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## BIKEALX (2. September 2014)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist ein Freier Treff, an dem alle Interessierte teilnehmen können.
> Neue Gesichter sind immer gern gesehen.
> ...



Moin,
am Samstag war die Tour super und das Wetter Sch...egal!


----------



## Kalles (5. September 2014)

Hallo 

Morgen wieder um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## BIKEALX (10. September 2014)

Hallo!

Findet heute Tour satt ?! ....würden mit zwei Personen mitradeln!


----------



## Kalles (10. September 2014)

Heute um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung!!! ( Evtl. leihweise möglich)

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnyboooom (10. September 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## Kalles (12. September 2014)

Wir fahren morgen um 14 Uhr.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Reinki (13. September 2014)

Moin, bis wann gehen die Touren immer so?


----------



## Kalles (13. September 2014)

Gut 3 Std.

Morgen www.wadenkneifer.de , eine MUßveranstaltung für jeden MTB interessierten.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (16. September 2014)

Morgen um 19 Uhr 45, mit Beleuchtung, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Burnyboooom (17. September 2014)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailschleicher (17. September 2014)

19 45 ist nem bisschen so spät oder? ?


----------



## Burnyboooom (17. September 2014)

Bestimmt nen Tippfehler, oder?


----------



## Kalles (17. September 2014)

jawol !!!!!
18 Uhr 45


----------



## Kalles (19. September 2014)

Wir fahren morgen um 14 Uhr bei Trockenheit u. 23°
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (22. September 2014)

Samstag doch noch naß geworden, lag wohl an mir, hatte keinen Motor mit. 

Mittwoch werde ich wieder mit einer Gruppe Holländer fahren, weil die alle so dicke Oberschenkel haben werde ich Abends warscheinlich nicht an der Runde teilnehmen können.   

Wer doch fahren möchte sollte es hier kundgeben

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. September 2014)

Wir fahren auch Mittwoch, es steht dann hier im IBC.

Morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. September 2014)

Hi

Das Wetter ist morgen etwas durchzogen, Temperatur abend`s ca. 14°
Start ist 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Ohne Beleuchtung geht nichts mehr.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Morgen wieder 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Jannik-MTB (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich würde gerne auf meine Umfrage aufmerksam machen. (http://ww3.unipark.de/uc/MTBhueggeliburg/)
Wenn ihr am Dörenberg oder im Hüggel unterwegs seid, dann würde es mich freuen wenn ihr euch mal durchklickt.
Im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit versuche ich zusammen mit dem Landkreis ein Konzept zu erstellen, welches Konflikte verringern soll und Strecken ggf. legalisieren. In etwas mehr als einer Woche findet ein Treffen mit den angrenzenden Gemeinden statt und ich würde gerne zeigen, dass das Mountainbiken in diesem Gebiet ein wichtiger Faktor ist. 
Grüße
Jannik


----------



## Kalles (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Morgen kann ich noch nicht fahren,Samstag war ich auch nicht dabei. Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann er sich hier verabreden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. Oktober 2014)

Moin

Morgen 14 Uhr zum Treff.
Abfahrt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Die Vorbereitungen zum Ockermarkt zwingen mich morgen Abend zu arbeiten.
Reina möchte wohl, steht auf Teutotour Norddeutschland.
Wer noch fahren möchte, bitte hier melden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Freakky-Freddy (17. Oktober 2014)

Kann man sich auch nen Bike leihen ?
Würde gerne mal nee runde mitfahren


----------



## Trailschleicher (17. Oktober 2014)

Moin
Jo, bei Kalle z.b. kannst du dir auch ein bike leihen.  Am besten vorher kurz anrufen.


----------



## Kalles (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Morgen bei gutem Wetter geht es wieder los.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Reinki (17. Oktober 2014)

Das Wetter wird gut!


----------



## Burnyboooom (22. Oktober 2014)

Was ist denn mit heute Abend? Ich hätte wohl Bock auf Schlamm.


----------



## Kalles (22. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
Kalle ist heute und morgen nicht da, wer heute Abend Bock auf Schlamm hat  kann es hier kundtun 

Gruß Silke


----------



## Trailschleicher (22. Oktober 2014)

Hey Berny, wenn du Schlamm haben willst, einfach den Spannbrink rauf und runter,  dass sollte reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnyboooom (22. Oktober 2014)

das glaub ich. Das könnte man ja mit ner Tour kombinieren;-))


----------



## Kalles (24. Oktober 2014)

Morgen,

14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter sollte doch wohl einige aus dem Schlafzimmer locken. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. Oktober 2014)

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45, mit Beleuchtung natürlich.
Wer Bock hat kann mitfahren.
Abfahrt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (29. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, ich fahre heute nicht.


----------



## Flummi_13 (29. Oktober 2014)

Tagchen Kalle,

Jaja  das Wetter was??


----------



## Kalles (31. Oktober 2014)

War auch mitentscheidend 

Morgen kommt uns das Wetter nicht quer.
Auf alle Fälle starten wir um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Freu mich schon drauf, 
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (4. November 2014)

Hallo

Das nächste mal fahren wir Samstag, 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de, natürlich bei schönem Wetter.

Gruß an alle,
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. November 2014)

Der Wetterbericht hat diesmal recht behalten.   

Ich freue mich schon auf heute Mittag, um euch den Teuto von seinen schönsten Seiten zu zeigen.

Vom Freden bis Bad Iburg findet heute eine Jagd auf Wildschweine statt, darum würde ich empfehlen das Gebiet zu meiden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Flummi_13 (12. November 2014)

Nabend!!

Wer spontan bock auf nightride hat  .
Der Rolf, Bernhard und ich treffen uns gleich um 18.15 Uhr in Hitler bei Kalle Schriewer am Laden. Freuen uns über jeden Mitfahrer/in.

Bis gleich
LG Silvia


----------



## Flummi_13 (12. November 2014)

Nabend!!

Wer spontan bock auf nightride hat  .
Der Rolf, Bernhard und ich treffen uns gleich um 18.15 Uhr in Hitler bei Kalle Schriewer am Laden. Freuen uns über jeden Mitfahrer/in.

Bis gleich
LG Silvia


----------



## Kalles (12. November 2014)

Heute Start 18Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bischen spät heute, sorry

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (14. November 2014)

Hallo

Wer Lust hat an einer lockeren Tour durch den Teuto teilzunehmen, der muß Morgen den Freien Treff in Hilter besuchen.  
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Der Himmel wird teils bedeckt sein, aber überwiegend trocken.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2014)

" Fahrtechniktraining für Anfänger "

Jetzt Samstag den 22.11.14 um 9 Uhr 45. Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Wegen Teilnehmerbegrenzung nur mit Anmeldung. E-Mail [email protected]

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2014)

Wir fahren Mittwoch? Kam die Frage

Es soll bis 21 Uhr trocken bleiben, dann sag ich mal zu. 
Um 18 Uhr 44, natürlich nur mit Beleuchtung.(Testlampen sind geladen)

Noch Plätze frei:

Fahrtechniktraining: am 22.11. für Anfänger und am 13.12. für Fortgeschrittene. Beginn jeweils um 9:45.



Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (21. November 2014)

Wie es aussieht kommen wir morgen trocken zurück, Temperatur zweistellig.  
Zwei Gründe mehr, um sich morgen auf den Sattel zu schwingen.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Phantomias (25. November 2014)

Wird morgen Abend gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (26. November 2014)

Wir fahren,
Start 18 Uhr 44, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (26. November 2014)

Hier ist nach der Tour eine Lampe, Fenix BC 30 liegen geblieben.
Sie ist hier im Laden abzuholen.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Reinki (26. November 2014)

Hole ich zusammen mit dem Trek ab.... Danke


----------



## Kalles (28. November 2014)

Morgen bei eisiger Kälte------

Abfahrt um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Zieht euch man warm an


----------



## Kalles (2. Dezember 2014)

tige Ausfahrt

Morgen Abend 18 Uhr 44 starten wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Glühwein ist angesagt


----------



## Kalles (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo 

Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Mittwoch hatten wir schon Weihnachten auf dem Hermannsweg, auf den Ästen u. kleinen Zweigen lag dicker Raureif, sah aus wie Schnee auf Eis u. glitzerte im Scheinwerferlicht, das man glauben könnte wir fahren durch einen glitzernen Tunnel. 
Die Eindrücke kann man nicht beschreiben, man muß es erleben. Nicht gesehen? 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. Dezember 2014)

Mittwoch herscht Interesse zu Fahren, hat noch wer Interesse?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Mittwoch sind wir trocken durchgekommen.
Mit dem Bulli nach Wellendorf u. von dort nach Kl.-Oesede, Harderberg,Ebbendorf, dann Richt. Parkplatz.
Die so genannte Dörferrunde war mal wieder richtig kool. 

Morgen 14 Uhr geht es wieder auf zur Tour im Teuto u. Umgebung.
Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter 4°, kein oder geringer Niederschlag. Niederschlagsmenge 0 mm, keine Sonne.

Dann auf in die Matsche  
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Morgen 14 Uhr geht es wieder auf zur Tour im Teuto u. Umgebung.
Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter 5-6°, gleichmäßiger Niederschlag. Niederschlagsmenge 2,1 mm, wenig Sonne.
Lutz ist morgen auch mal wieder dabei.

  Nochmals auf in die Matsche 
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1201 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
bin seid ca. zwei Monaten auch Besitzer eines Mountainbikes und möchte mich eurer Gruppe gerne anschließen. 
Fahrt ihr zwischen den Feiertagen auch? Soll ja zum nächsten Wochenende hin besseres Wetter geben. 
Würde mich freuen von euch zu lernen und den Spaß welcher mir das Mountainbike fahren macht noch intensiver zu erleben.
Grüße aus Bad Essen
Stefan


----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Willkommen im Freien Treff

Ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest wünsch ich euch allen.
Samstag ist den ganzen Tag Schneeregen angesagt, wir fahren trotzdem. 
Wer mit möchte muß sich zu 14 Uhr hier auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de befinden.

Dann bis Samstag
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (29. Dezember 2014)

Moin

Mittwoch fahr ich nicht.
Nach der Schlammtour letzten Samstag können wir uns auf den ersten 2015ner Samstag freuen.  
Laut Agrarwetter soll er trocken sein, bis auf den Boden, der wohl nicht gefroren sein wird.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Januar 2015)

Heute abend u. Samstag kann ich wegen Grippe nicht mitfahren.
Samstag wird jemand anders die Tour führen müssen.

Gruss Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Januar 2015)

Es hat sich ein Mitfahrer für heute Abend gemeldet, er fährt aber nur wenn jemand mitfährt, darum bitte hier melden.
Ihr könnt mich auch tel. erreichen unter 01753726047.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. Januar 2015)

Zu heute Samstag 10.01.15 sind tatsächlich welche angereist die den Teuto besuchen wollen, Hut ab.
Ich hoffe das meine Gesundheit es zulässt nächste Woche wieder mitzufahren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (15. Januar 2015)

Samstag gibt es mal wieder Regen, Wahrscheinlichkeit 80%.
Temperatur 2-3°
Will jemand fahren?


----------



## Kalles (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Der Wetterbericht hat seine Aussage für morgen positiv verändert. 
Wir werden wahrscheinlich trocken durchkommen. 
Bis morgen 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Fahrtechniktraining am 24.01.2015 bei trockenem Wetter.
Bei Bedarf bitte melden.
Treffpunkt 9 Uhr 45 auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (21. Januar 2015)

Heute fahre ich nicht, muß Holz hacken.  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Fahrtechniktraining am 24.01.2015 bei trockenem Wetter.
Bei Bedarf bitte melden.
Treffpunkt 9 Uhr 45 auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wer Lust hat kann am Freien Treff teilnehmen.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de , vielleicht im Schnee? 

Gruß an alle
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Januar 2015)

Erinnerung: Fahrtechniktraining am 24.01.2015 bei trockenem Wetter, siehe oben.

  , bei trockenem Wetter,   vielleicht mit Schneebrille.


----------



## Kalles (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ich bin dabei die Scott Ausstellung neu zu gestalten, darum werde ich heute nicht fahren, das Wetter ist nicht schuld.  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. Januar 2015)

Morgen treffen wir uns wieder auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wir starten um 14 Uhr

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo


Ich bin dabei die Scott Ausstellung neu zu gestalten, darum werde ich morgen nicht fahren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo

Bei etwas wärmerem Wetter, trocken von oben, Frost im Boden, beginnt morgen der Freie Treff in Hilter.  
Der Treff ist für jeden der Lust auf`s Biken hat, auch für Jugendliche u. Frauen.
Ein wenig Kondition sollte allerdings vorhanden sein.
Abfahrt ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (13. Februar 2015)

Morgen um 14 Uhr fahren wir wieder. Abfahrt ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (17. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre morgen nicht, bin zu einer Schulung.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. Februar 2015)

Wir können kurzfristig zu Morgen noch Fahrtechniktraining anbieten.
Beginn 9 Uhr 45, Treffpunkt Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Mindestens 3-4 Teilnehmer sollten es sein, sonst lohnt es nicht.
Hier anmelden,oder telefonisch 01753726047 bis spätestens 21 Uhr 30 heute abend

DIE Tour startet wie immer um 14 Uhr

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Februar 2015)

Morgen fahren wir nicht, aber Samstag, der sehr schön werden soll.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Februar 2015)

Freier Treff Hilter
Ein MTB Treff für jeden der sich für ca. 3 Std. vom Alltag u. Stress verabschieden möchte.  
Ein Treff für Jedermann und Frau der/die Helm und "Gute" Laune mitbringt.

Wie angekündigt fahren wir morgen wieder die Samstags Tour.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Dann wollen wir mal das Frühlinghafte Wetter genießen.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (6. März 2015)

Wie angekündigt fahren wir morgen wieder die Samstags Tour.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. März 2015)

Fahrtechnik Training Samstag 14.03.15 um 9 Uhr 45 Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

noch 2 Plätze frei

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. März 2015)

Bitte melden wer morgen fahren möchte, denn einer hat schon zugesagt. 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird super.
Telefonisch oder WhatsApp 01753726047

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (11. März 2015)

Moin
Die Tour findet heute statt.
Start 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Fahrtechnik Samstag ist noch ein Platz frei !!!!!!  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (18. März 2015)

Hallo

So schön wie heute wird es Samstag nicht, aber trocken soll es sein.
Um 14 Uhr fahren wir wieder los. Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Samstag den 28.03. u. 04.04. bin ich in Spanien, besuche den Sierra Espuna, die Gegend um Catagena bis Mar de Cristall, wo wir uns einnisten.  , folgende lassen wir hier 
2 nette Fahrer/in kann ich noch mitnehmen, Interesse?  ( Es sollte MTB Erfahrung vorhanden sein )  
Wir fahren Samstag den 28.03 15 um 18 Uhr los u. kommen am 05.04.15 abends wieder.
Ich bin telefonisch zu erreichen unter 05424 39063 oder 01753726047

Gruß an alle
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. März 2015)

Samstag den 28.03. u. 04.04. bin ich in Spanien, besuche den Sierra Espuna, die Gegend um Catagena bis Mar de Cristall, wo wir uns einnisten. , folgende lassen wir hier 
2 nette Fahrer/in kann ich noch mitnehmen, Interesse? ( Es sollte MTB Erfahrung vorhanden sein ) 
Wir fahren Samstag den 28.03 15 um 18 Uhr los u. kommen am 05.04.15 abends wieder.
Ich bin telefonisch zu erreichen unter 05424 39063 oder 01753726047

Bis morgen um 14 Uhr


----------



## Kalles (25. März 2015)

Michael möchte heute Abend fahren, noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Kalles (27. März 2015)

Morgen um 14 Uhr startet mal wieder der Freie Treff vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. April 2015)

Hallo

Ich bin aus dem Bike Urlaub Spanien ( Cathagena, Sierra Espuna, La Manga u. Umgebung ) zurück.
Erlebnis Urlaub pur.  
Filme u. Bilder folgen.  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. April 2015)

Hallo
Morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter gut, alles gut

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (13. April 2015)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin aus dem Bike Urlaub Spanien ( Cathagena, Sierra Espuna, La Manga u. Umgebung ) zurück.
> Erlebnis Urlaub pur. Filme u. Bilder folgen.
> Gruß Kalle


Na dann bin ich auf die Aufnahmen gespannt.
Grüße auf diesem Wege an die 6 hartgesottenen Unerschrockenen.
Eduard


----------



## Kalles (17. April 2015)

Hallo

Hallo
Morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (21. April 2015)

Hallo
Wer morgen fahren möchte sollte sich hier melden. Evtl. kann ich Mitfahrer vermitteln.
Wegen dem verkaufsoffenem Sonntag am 26.4 15 bin ich wegen Vorbereitungen nicht dabei. 
Die Rampen für eine BMX Show ( 14 Uhr 30 am Rathaus ) müssen auch noch instand gesetzt werden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. April 2015)

hallo

Fahrtechniktraining am 25.04.2015
Treffpunkt ist Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 9 Uhr 30
Mindestens 4, höchstens 7 Teilnehmer. Nur mit Anmeldung, hier oder tel. bei Radsport Schriewer.

Samstag der Freie Treff um 14 Uhr, nicht vergessen.


----------



## Kalles (28. April 2015)

Hallo

Morgen um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www. radsport-schriewer.de
Bitte melden wer mit möchte, ich bin auch dabei.  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. April 2015)

Freier Treff Hilter
Ein MTB Treff für jeden der sich für ca. 3 Std. vom Alltag u. Stress verabschieden möchte. 
Ein Treff für Jedermann und Frau der/die Helm und "Gute" Laune mitbringt.

Wie angekündigt fahren wir Übermorgen wieder die Samstags Tour.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Dann wollen wir mal das Frühlinghafte Wetter genießen.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (5. Mai 2015)

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (7. Mai 2015)

*Vormerken!  * Am Sonntag 17.05.2015  8.Wiehen-Cross
*Radsport - Schriewer* ist auch mit dabei !


----------



## Kalles (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Regenwarscheinlichkeit Agrarwetter liegt bei 0 mm.

Daniel führt, ich möchte zur Hochzeit meiner Tochter.   

Gute Fahrt u. viel Spaß
Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter soll trocken bleiben. 
Denkt an den www.Wiehen-Cross.de Sonntag  

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwildmichi (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Kalle,

ich wollte heute wieder mal einen Versuch starten und Mittwoch fahren. Wie sieht es aus heute ???

Micha


----------



## Kalles (20. Mai 2015)

wir fahren heute um 18 Uhr 45


----------



## Kalles (20. Mai 2015)

Heute waren wir mit 4 Mann, Top Tour, auch das Wetter spielte mit, im Gegensatz zum Agrarwetter. 
Da kommen Emutionen auf. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Weepie (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo. 
Ich wohne in der Grafschaft Bentheim.... also eher im sehr flachen Gebiet. Ich würde ja gerne am Sonntag mal wieder eine Tour im Teuto fahren. Ist irgendwas geplant? Wie ist so die Geschwindigkeit bei euren Touren? Den Wiehencross letzten Sonntag habe ich immerhin überstanden.
Grüße, Kathrin


----------



## lambers (21. Mai 2015)

Jipie jemand aus der Grafschaft. Ich komm aus Nordhorn und fahre häufiger den hermannsweg. Meist ab feuchtem Dreieck. Vielleicht können wir ja in einer Gruppe fahren. Gruß Heiko  


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Kalles (22. Mai 2015)

Wir fahren morgen um 14 Uhr vomParkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Chrisundlinus (25. Mai 2015)

Moin, ist für dass kommende Wochenende schon was geplant? Komme aus Münster und wirklich gute Strecken gibt es hier nicht. 
Würde gerne mitfahren. Wie anspruchsvoll sind denn eure Touren? Freue mich über Feedback 
Grüße Chris


----------



## Rotwildmichi (27. Mai 2015)

Mittwochabend-Tour ??   wie sieht es heute aus ? Jemand Interresse?

Gruß

Michi


----------



## Kalles (27. Mai 2015)

Ich stehe heute wegen einer Erkältung nicht zur Verfügung, wegen meiner Pumpe muß ich vorsichtig sein.
Da die letzten male immer mehrere Teilnehmer Mittwochs hier waren, wird mit sicherheit einer dabei sein der sich hier auskennt.
Michi ist auch dabei, u. Rochus die Bergziege.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (27. Mai 2015)

Dann wirrt das ja ne schöne unmotorisierte Runde bis gleich


----------



## Flummi_13 (27. Mai 2015)

Bin auch ohne Motor  dabei.

Bis gleich
Silvia


----------



## Kalles (28. Mai 2015)

Ich bin noch nicht fit. Bei der Samstagsrunde ist aber immer ein ortskundiger dabei. Wünsche euch gute Fahrt.


----------



## Kalles (28. Mai 2015)

Ich bin noch nicht fit. Bei der Samstagsrunde ist aber immer ein ortskundiger dabei. Wünsche euch gute Fahrt.


----------



## Kalles (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Wenn der Genesungsvorgang so weiter geht kann ich Samstag wieder fahren, morgen noch nicht. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. Juni 2015)

Wetter ist gut, Hans Joachim ist auch dabei.

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Also Morgen geht`s dann wieder.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. Juni 2015)

Moin

Wer hat Lust morgen auf unsere Mittwochstour?
Start um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Außerdem ein besonderes Special:
Women`s Ride Day am Samstag 13.06.  bei Rad-Sport Schriewer
Der Juni steht bei uns ganz im Zeichen der Frauen, denn wir feiern den Specialized Women`Ride Month!
Sei dabei, triff gleichgesinnte Frauen und hab jede Menge Spaß auf einer gemeinsamen Radtour! 
Wir starten hier am Shop und heißen ausdrücklich alle Könnerstufen herzlich willkommen!
Wir lassen den Tag mit einem entspannten Get-Together ausklingen.
Wetter 
Für das leibliche Wohl wird selbstverständlich gesorgt. 

Bitte mitbringen: dein Fahrrad, Helm, Radbekleidung, ausreichend zu Trinken für die Tour.
Wer kein MTB hat, es sind auch Leihräder vorhanden (nur bei Anmeldung, wer zuerst kommt .....)

Anmeldung und weitere Infos im Shop.

Wir freuen uns auf dich!


----------



## Kalles (12. Juni 2015)

Wir fahren morgen um 14 Uhr vomParkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (19. Juni 2015)

Zum Fahrtechniktraining morgen sind noch Plätze frei.
Treff ist um 9 Uhr 45.
Fragen oder Anmeldung unter 01753726047

Gruß an alle

Morgen fahren wir wie gewohnt um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Wir waren heute mit 10 Personen, darunter eine Frau, die sich sehr gut geschlagen hat.
Die Resonanz war ein Geburtstagsgeschenk  für mich, danke an alle.
Es ist, wie nicht erwartet, trocken  geblieben. Das hat die Laune   natürlich sehr beeinflußt u. die super Trails im Teuto.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## BIKEALX (23. Juni 2015)

Moin Kalle,

ist morgen Abend (Mi, der 24.06.2015) die Bikerunde angesagt?

Wäre dabei!

VGAlx


----------



## Kalles (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45. 
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (1. Juli 2015)

Malzeit

Fragen tauchen auf ob heute gefahren wird, was ich bei dem Wetter natürlich mit JA beantworten muß.     

Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

GrußKalle


----------



## Kalles (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Morgen früh geht es per Flieger in die Schweizzum Scott Dealer Camp Davos. 
Vorstellung neuer Modelle, Technikschulung u.s.w. 
Das Beste: Ich darf die Räder alle Testen, auf Traumstrecken und das alles für Euch, mach ich natürlich gerne.

Wir sehen uns dann ittwoch 18 Uhr 45
Gruß an Alle


----------



## Kalles (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Heute werde ich zum Geburtstag meiner Mutter gehen, bin letzte Nacht erst aus der Schweiz Zurück.
War übrigens sehr interessant.
Die Touren mit dem E-Genius Plus waren unbeschreiblich. Plus steht für 2,8ter Pellen.
Bildtechnische Dinge werden nachgereicht.

Ich fahre heute also nicht
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (11. Juli 2015)

Hi

Morgen geht es nach Östereich, Vorstellung Bikes 2016 von Specialized.
Wir kommen erst Mittwoch spät wieder, deshalb müsst ihr euch hier melden u. euch verabreden, wenn ihr abends fahren wollt.  Ja Massa


----------



## dirkd (16. Juli 2015)

Moin, findet die Tour am Samstag statt?


----------



## Kalles (17. Juli 2015)

Jawoll, 14 Uhr wie immer,

bis morgen dann.


----------



## Kalles (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Heute Abend fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Los geht es vom Parkplatz www.radsport -schriewer.de

Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Ich muß mich morgen um meinen Spanienurlaub kümmern, Flug geht 8 Uhr von Bremen.
Mit sicherheit ist morgen einer dabei der sich auskennt.
Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (4. August 2015)

Hallo
Morgen Abend fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Los geht es vom Parkplatz www.radsport -schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (12. August 2015)

Hallo
heute Abend fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Kalle ist auch wieder dabei und sehr gut erholt 
Los geht es vom Parkplatz www.radsport -schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (12. August 2015)

Hallo,
Kalle hat im Spanien Urlaub ja nicht nur auf der Faulen Haut gelegen 
In den nächsten Tagen folgen weitere Clips!


----------



## Kalles (14. August 2015)

Hallo
Morgen auf Maria Himmelfahrt werd ich euch zeigen wo es lang geht.
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## mtbedu (16. August 2015)

Eine kleine Erinnerung aus den südlichen Gefilden.
Bis die Tage, Eduard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (18. August 2015)

Hallo
Kommenden Sonntag wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de Fahrtechniktraining angeboten.
Um 9 Uhr 45 kurze Besprechung, 10 Uhr geht es dann los.
Bis 6 Personen können daran teilnehmen, darum frühzeitig anmelden.
WhatsApp, SMS oder Tel. 01753726047. Auch im Shop ist es möglich unter 05424 39063, natürlich auch hier.
Das Wetter soll gut werden und Sonntag ist bestimmt schnell vergriffen, darum frühzeitig anmelden.  sonst  Mist
Jan freut sich schon euch was beibringen zu dürfen.

Der nächste Termin ist dann am Samstag den 12.09.2015

Bei schönem Wetter fahren wir morgen um 18 Uhr 45 in die Mittwochstour, freu mich schon.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. August 2015)

Hallo
Mittwoch fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die Samstagstour ist bei den Mitfahrern sehr gut angekommen, das Wetter war auch nicht ganz unschuldig,  Fahrtechniktraining gestern war auch nicht ganz ohne, hat viel gebracht u. Spaß gemacht. ( Teilnehmer 2 Da. u. 2 Männer )

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (25. August 2015)

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2015)

Malzeit
Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle

Möchte noch auf die Teutotour am 06.09.15 in Bad Iburg hinweisen


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2015)

Hallo

Fahrtechniktraining am 12.09.2015 bei trockenem Wetter.
Bei Bedarf bitte melden.
Bis 6 Personen können daran teilnehmen, darum frühzeitig anmelden.
WhatsApp, SMS oder Tel. 01753726047. Auch im Shop ist es möglich unter 05424 39063, natürlich auch hier.

Treffpunkt 9 Uhr 45 auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (31. August 2015)

Möchte noch auf die Teutotour am 06.09.15 in Bad Iburg hinweisen


----------



## Kalles (2. September 2015)

Hallo

Etwas spät, dennoch fahren wir heute Abend die Mittwochstour.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 18 uhr 45

Nochmals möchte ich auf die Teutotour am 06.09.15 in Bad Iburg hinweisen.


----------



## Kalles (8. September 2015)

Hallo
Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. September 2015)

Hallo,
wir haben noch ein paar sehr schöne Videos aus Spanien.
Anbei ein kleiner Vorgeschmack, auf das was noch kommt !


----------



## Kalles (9. September 2015)

Hallo
Kommenden Samstag den 12.09.15 wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de Fahrtechniktraining angeboten.
Um 9 Uhr 45 kurze Besprechung, 10 Uhr geht es dann los.
Bis 6 Personen können daran teilnehmen, darum frühzeitig anmelden.
WhatsApp, SMS oder Tel. 01753726047. Auch im Shop ist es möglich unter 05424 39063, natürlich auch hier.
Das Wetter soll gut werden, darum frühzeitig anmelden.    sonst   (Mist)
Jan freut sich schon auf euch.

Weiblich, männlich und auch Anfänger sind herzlich willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. September 2015)

Hallo,

leider fällt das Fahrtechniktraining am Samstag, den 12.09.15 aus.
Sobald ein neuer Termin steht, melden wir uns. 

Bis dahin noch eine schöne Restwoche und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Kalles (11. September 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir wieder um 14 Uhr.
Abfahrt ist vom Parkplatz
www.radsport-schriewer.de


  HINWEIS ZUM SONNTAG


----------



## Kalles (14. September 2015)

Hallo,

damit wir bei dem Regenwetter keine Depressionen bekommen, hier ein schönes Video


----------



## Kalles (18. September 2015)

Hallo
Es sieht Wettertechnisch nicht so gut aus, mit ein wenig Regen muß in der zweiten Nachmittagshälfte gerechnet werden. 
Trotzdem starten wir wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de  
Die 27,5 Plus Pelle ist bei diesem Wetter angesagt, ein Stumpjumper Gr. L ist schon als Tester fahrbereit. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. September 2015)

Hallo,

anbei ein Video, dass uns in Erinnerung schwelgen lässt.


----------



## Kalles (22. September 2015)

Hallo
Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird mit Sicherheit besser als letzte Woche. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (25. September 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (30. September 2015)

Hallo
Heute 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (30. September 2015)

Hallo,
endlich ist es wieder soweit, es findet wieder Fahrtechniktraining statt!
Am *11.10.15 & 25.10.15*, Treff Parkplatz von  www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Um 9 Uhr 45 kurze Besprechung, 10 Uhr geht es dann los.
Bis 6 Personen können daran teilnehmen, darum frühzeitig anmelden.
WhatsApp, SMS oder Tel. 01753726047. Auch im Shop ist es möglich unter 05424 39063, per Email an [email protected] und natürlich auch hier.
Jan freut sich schon euch was beibringen zu dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Morgen am Feiertag fahren wir wie immer um 14 Uhr.
Starten werden wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Freu mich schon, bis denne
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter soll trocken bleiben. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Morgen, Samstag, fahren wir wie immer um 14 Uhr.
Starten werden wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Der Wettergott ist morgen gnädig, also bis zum Treff.


----------



## Kalles (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Ich bin morgen auf einer Schulung.
Dieses mal müßt ihr euch selber organisieren, also wer fahren möchte bitte hier melden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Heute fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Don1900 (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo kalle. Ich komme aus bielefeld und würde gerne mal mit euch biken. Fahrt ihr diesen Samstag 31.10.15 ? Gruß stefan


----------



## Kalles (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
Ich bin morgen außerhalb des Teutos unterwegs.
Für morgen müsst ihr euch selber organisieren, also wer fahren möchte bitte hier melden.

@Don1900 am Samtag 31.10.15 fahren wir die TOUR und ich bin wieder dabei


----------



## jamz83 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Kalle!
Was ist denn der Unterschied von diesem Blog/Beitrag zu dem "Teuto Tour, Kalles Biketreff"???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalles (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (3. November 2015)

Hallo

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (6. November 2015)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (10. November 2015)

Hallo,
ich fahre morgen nicht mit. Ich bin im Urlaub 
Für morgen müsst ihr euch selber organisieren, also wer fahren möchte bitte hier melden.


----------



## Kalles (13. November 2015)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## DamianB (13. November 2015)

Hi,
wird das ne lange Runde?
Hab mir das Knie vor 2 Wochen etwas verdreht und muss es noch ein bisschen schonen. KAnn aber natürlich auch vorher abbrechen, wenn's zu viel wird

Gruss
Damian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (13. November 2015)

Hallo
~25 km, 3 Std.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (16. November 2015)

Hallo

Wir fahren Mittwoch den 18.11.2015 .
Start ist um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. November 2015)

Hi
Bin überrascht, kalt sollte es ja werden u. nass, nach dem Agrarwetterbericht wird`s trocken bleiben. 
Die Sonne lässt sich auch blicken , dann man zu, wollen wir mal wieder ne schöne Runde drehen. 
Beleuchtung wäre auch angebracht. Leihgeräte stehen auch zur Verfügung.

14 Uhr wie fast immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## -Hansi- (21. November 2015)

Hi Kalle du alte Felge.....ich lebe und kurbel noch
Sitze zwar die meiste Zeit im Bus, aber "Alpencross 8" habe ich noch hinbekommen.






Ihr müsst nur ein  ss  vor das Y von YouTube in die Browserleiste setzen, dann öffnet sich die Seite.
Oder den "YT-unblocker" installieren.
http://www.unblocker.yt/de/
Weil in unserem übergeregelten Deutschland, GEMA und YT sich seit 4 Jahren nicht über's Geld einigen können
Bald wird's ruhiger bei uns, dann schau ich mal rein.
Bis denne...und tut euch nich weh


----------



## -Hansi- (21. November 2015)

.....und hier noch etwas aus unserer schönen Region.....






...na dann einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. November 2015)

Hallo Hansi,
schönes, romantisierendes Video.
Hilter hat mehr zu bieten, z.B. wenn man den Hermannsweg oberhalb des Städtchens fährt. Da wüten die Waldbauern, das gesamte Stück von der Auffahrt von der Noller Schlucht bis Bad Iburg ist fahrtechnisch eine schöne Herausforderung. Gerade das Stück oberhalb des Ortes wird durch tiefe "Wühlspuren" von Fahrzeugen durchzogen, 50cm tiefe Pfützen, der Weg ist teilweise regelrecht umgegraben, Waldbesucher haben Ausweichspuren angelegt.
Für mich jedesmal Spass, Herausforderung, aber es verwundert mich doch, wie rücksichtslos dort mit dem Weg umgegangen wird und es kaum Pflege gibt.


----------



## -Hansi- (22. November 2015)

Moin,  
"Hilter hat mehr zu bieten" stimmt! Dieser Film bezieht sich natürlich nur auf den "Drei Tannen Weg."
Das Paradies liegt vor unserer Tür, egal ob man mit dem Rennrad oder MTB unterwegs ist.
Hier noch eine kleine Zeitreise: "Kalles Bikertreff" vor 6 Jahren 






C I A O


----------



## criscross (22. November 2015)

jaaaa........die guten alten Zeiten.....lang ist's her....


----------



## Kalles (24. November 2015)

Hallo

Lang, lang ist es her und wir fahren immer noch. Freier Treff.
Wir fahren Mittwoch den 25.11.2015 .
Start ist um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (27. November 2015)

Hallo

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Regen gibt es in den Morgenstd., dann kommt die Sonne. 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (1. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

Wir fahren morgen abend.
Start ist um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Was positives?  Morgen bleibt es trocken. (von oben) 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. Dezember 2015)

hi
Morgen Abend 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird sehr angenehm.   (Nachtsichtbrille nötig)

Keine Beleuchtung?  <Ich kann aushelfen, mit Bikes natürlich auch.
Eine Tour für Jedermann, oder Frau.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Regen gibt es nicht, wenn wir schnell genug sind. 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (15. Dezember 2015)

Moin
Morgen bei 11 Grad u. angesagten 11mm Niederschlag von 15-21 Uhr werde ich mich nochmals um 15 Uhr 30 hier melden ob ich fahre.
Vieleicht ändert sich noch was am Wetter.
Wer unbedingt Duschen möchte sollte sich hier, oder tel. unter 05424 39063 melden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. Dezember 2015)

Wir fahren heute.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Laut Barometer wird es warm und es bleibt trocken, was wollen wir mehr, vieleicht noch Wege und Trail`s die befahrbar sind. , wäre  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Dezember 2015)

hi
Morgen Abend 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird gut.

Keine Beleuchtung? <Ich kann aushelfen, mit Bikes natürlich auch.
Eine Tour für Jedermann, oder Frau.

Samstag kann ich nicht, wer fahren möchte, bitte hier melden. Vieleicht gibt es ein paar Interessenten.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (23. Dezember 2015)

HOO Hoo

Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest wünsch ich euch allen , auch denen die sich heute Abend nicht aufraffen können um mit uns mit zu fahren. 
Dann vieleicht bis heute Abend.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Muddybiker (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an alle,

Ich wollte mit meinen Benzinbike auf den Philippinen nach Angeles City. Von Papas Haus brauchte ich für den Hinweg 2 Tage für fast 500 Km. Ich blieb dann 9 Tage in einem gutem Einzelzimmer. Der Rückweg war dann 300 Km in 14 Std. Es war eine absolute Grenzerfahrung.  Dieselabgase, Weihnachtsverkehr und teilweise 30 Grad Subtropenwaerme . Ich hab jetzt eine Erkältung wegen der Anstrengung . Ich bin mit den IPhone 4 KartenNavigation gefahren.
Frohes neues noch,

Christian


----------



## Kalles (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

Mittwoch Abend 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird gut.

Keine Beleuchtung? <Ich kann aushelfen, mit Bikes natürlich auch.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2015)

Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch 

Wir sehen uns dann am 02.01.2016 um 14 Uhr beim Freien Treff.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo

Mittwoch Abend 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird gut. 

Keine Beleuchtung? <Ich kann aushelfen, mit Bikes natürlich auch.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Muddybiker (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo an alle alle, ein frohes neues Jahr . War 4 Tage in Puerto Galera, einem Touristen Strandort auf den Philippinen. Natürlich mit dem Motorrad.

Christian


----------



## Kalles (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr bei TOP WETTER   vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Anbei noch ein paar schöne Bilder von der Mittwochs-Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo
Morgen Abend 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Keine Beleuchtung? Ich kann aushelfen, mit Bikes natürlich auch.
Eine Tour für Jedermann, oder Frau.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr  vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Petrus schickt uns ein paar Flocken, leichter Schneefall ist angesagt.


----------



## Kalles (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo
Morgen Abend 18 Uhr 45 fahren wir wieder.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wer sich Frostbeulen holen möchte sollte unbedingt mitkommen.   

Keine Beleuchtung? Ich kann aushelfen, mit Bikes natürlich auch.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (22. Januar 2016)

Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr  vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich bin heute von einigen Jägern dazu angehalten worden, euch zu infomieren , das die Pirschwege nicht befahren werden sollen. Wäre schön wenn wir uns alle daran halten.

Gruß an alle.


----------



## jamz83 (22. Januar 2016)

Was sind denn Pirschwege??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalles (26. Januar 2016)

Pirschwege sind für das Wild angelegte Pfade ( Wildwechsel ).
Sie werden von den Jagdpächtern sauber gehalten u. gepflegt.
Das ist ihr Hobby, welches man genau so ernst nehmen sollte wie das MTB fahren.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (26. Januar 2016)

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de bei netter Temperatur.


----------



## ThomasDemo8 (27. Januar 2016)

Heute ist treffen?


----------



## Kalles (27. Januar 2016)

Hey,

wie oben geschrieben  , heute um 18 Uhr 45 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasDemo8 (27. Januar 2016)

Dann mal viel Spaß vllt bin ich das nächste mal dabei mit nem downhill


----------



## Kalles (29. Januar 2016)

Moin
Wenn es deine Oberschenkel mitmachen, spricht nichts dagegen.

Wetter egal hab ich immer gesagt. Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Klamotten.
Wenn ich dem Agrarwetter glauben darf beträgt die Niederschlagsmenge um 12 Uhr 8,2 mm, 15 Uhr 3,4 mm.
80 % Regenwarscheinlichkeit.
Natürlich werde ich um 14 Uhr hier abfahrbereit stehen, wie immer auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Wehe wenn jemand kommt  

Mich sinnlos umgezogen zu haben wäre auch schei-------

Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (2. Februar 2016)

Moin,

morgen wieder um 18 Uhr 45 , Treff ist auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Petrus meint es wieder gut mit uns. Laut Agrarwetter wird es morgen Abend keinen Niederschlag geben.

PS.: Vergangenen Samstag hat sich doch noch jemand hierhin verirrt , war trotz Regen eine Tolle Tour.


----------



## Kalles (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radspoprt-schriewer.de
Regen gibt es in den Morgenstd., dann kommt die Sonne. 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Wegen Todesfall kann ich morgen nicht.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Samstag wie gewohnt 14 Uhr.
Wetter soll gut werden, hoffe das die Ansage auch zutrifft.

Fahrtechniktraining Termine: 27.02 / 05.03 für Damen / 19.03 / 16.04 / 11.06 / 25.06
Anmeldung Tel. 05424 39063 oder [email protected]

Gruß an Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Bin morgen in Manheim, müßt ohne mich fahren.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ThomasDemo8 (16. Februar 2016)

Bin ich hier richtig was fährt ihr alle ?


----------



## Kalles (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Wenn du die Oberschenkel für das Demo hast, ca. 3 Std. 700 hm, 25-30 km.

Also wieder um 14 Uhr. Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Pralienig (21. Februar 2016)

Wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird, komm ich auch mal mit!
Muß mal wieder ins Training kommen...

Gruß aus OS


----------



## Kalles (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Fahrtechniktraining Termine: 27.02 / 05.03 für Damen / 19.03 / 16.04 / 11.06 / 25.06
Anmeldung Tel. 05424 39063 oder [email protected]
Jetzt Samstag sind noch Plätze frei, Wetter gut.
Bitte frühzeitig melden, auch die anderen Termine sind noch nicht voll besetzt.

Morgen fahren wir wie gewohnt um 18 Uhr 45.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Auch morgen ist das Wetter Ok. 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Samstag wie gewohnt 14 Uhr, Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport -schriewer.de
Wetter soll gut werden.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. März 2016)

Etwas spät, aber heute kann ich nicht, Messe bei Härtel in Osna. am Sonntag.
Für Fahrradfreunde ein Muß.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (3. März 2016)

Hallo
Ich muß den Stand schon Samstag aufbauen, kann jemand den Guide machen bei der Samstagtour? 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (8. März 2016)

Hallo,

am 19.03.16 findet erneut ein Fahrtechniktraining für Frauen statt.
Der Termin am 16.04.16 fällt leider aus!

Fahrtechniktraining Termine:  / 11.06 / 25.06
Anmeldung Tel. 05424 39063 oder [email protected]


----------



## Kalles (8. März 2016)

Hallo
Morgen bei schönem Wetter wieder um 18 Uhr 45. 
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver2505 (9. März 2016)

Moin! Wird am Samstag auch gefahren? 
LG Olli


----------



## Kalles (11. März 2016)

Hallo,

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (15. März 2016)

Morgen am 16.03. kann ich leider nicht fahren weil mich die böse Influenza in ihren Fängen hat. Wollte das Mädel zwar rauswerfen und fahren aber das ist misslungen! Achim wird da sein und freut sich auf euch!


----------



## Kalles (17. März 2016)

Hallo,

am 19.03.16 findet erneut ein Fahrtechniktraining für Frauen statt.
Der Termin am 16.04.16 fällt leider aus!

Fahrtechniktraining Termine: / 11.06 / 25.06
Anmeldung Tel. 05424 39063 oder [email protected]


----------



## Kalles (23. März 2016)

Hallo ,
heute wird wieder gefahren um 18 Uhr 45. 
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (24. März 2016)

Hi
Samstag fahren wir bei zugesagtem gutem Wetter um 14 Uhr.
Wir starten vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## nisemmok (25. März 2016)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hi
> Samstag fahren wir bei zugesagtem gutem Wetter um 14 Uhr.
> Wir starten vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de



Hallo Kalle, sind e-biker auch willkommen?


----------



## nisemmok (27. März 2016)

Super Runde am Ostersamstag


----------



## Kalles (30. März 2016)

Heute Abend 18 Uhr 45
Wer hat Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medon (30. März 2016)

Hallo,

Ich bin am Freitag den 01.04.16 vormittags beim Radsport Schriewer mit dem mtb zur Inspektion.
Im Anschluss habe ich eine Tour durch den Teuto geplant.
Da ich nicht ortskundig bin würde ich mich freuen wenn sich jemand anschlißen würde.

Gruß
Domenic


----------



## Kalles (1. April 2016)

Hallo,

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (6. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich kann heute leider nicht, Vorbereitungen für`s verkaufsoffene Wochenende u. der Sonder Verkauf vom 09.04 bis 16.04 zwingen mich dazu.
Über 300 Räder sind stark reduziert, MTB`s - Renn - Cross - Dirt Bikes, auch Trecking u. City, dazu E-MTB u. E-City!!!!!!  
Die kompl. vorrätige Radbekleidung gehört auch dazu.   

Wer heute abend fahren möchte sollte sich melden zwecks Verabredung.
Start ist um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. April 2016)

Hi
Samstag wieder um 14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Über 300 Räder sind stark reduziert, MTB`s - Renn - Cross - Dirt Bikes, auch Trecking u. City, dazu E-MTB u. E-City!!!!!! 
Die kompl. vorrätige Radbekleidung gehört auch dazu.


----------



## nisemmok (9. April 2016)

hier noch ein Video vom 2.April


----------



## Kalles (12. April 2016)

Hallo
Morgen bei schönem Wetter wieder um 18 Uhr 45. 
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (15. April 2016)

Gute Besserung von allen.

Morgen fahren wir, obwohl um 15 Uhr ein wenig Regen angesagt ist.
14 Uhr geht es los u. gestartet wird wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (19. April 2016)

Hi
Wir fahren wie es die Teilnehmer an diesem Treff zulassen.
Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr45 bei gutem Wetter.  
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de  ca.2Std., Samstags gut 3 Std.


----------



## Kalles (27. April 2016)

Moin
heute mal wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (30. April 2016)

Heute 14 Uhr


----------



## Kalles (3. Mai 2016)

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr45 bei gutem Wetter. 
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.deca.2Std., Samstags gut 3 Std.


----------



## Pralienig (3. Mai 2016)

Denke da bin ich zum ersten Mal dabei...


----------



## Kalles (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs. 
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de   bei bestem Wetter

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (10. Mai 2016)

Hi
Morgen fahren wir mal wieder um 18 Uhr45 bei gutem Wetter. 
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.deca.2Std.


----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2016)

Morgen fahren wir, obwohl um 15 Uhr ein wenig Regen angesagt ist.
14 Uhr geht es los u. gestartet wird wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (18. Mai 2016)

Malzeit,

heute Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen.
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Laut Barometer wird es warm und es bleibt trocken, was wollen wir mehr, vieleicht noch Wege und Trail`s die befahrbar sind. , wäre 

Der Wiehencross am Pfingstsonntag war eine gelungene Veranstaltung, vielleicht zwischendurch ein wenig kalt  mit Hagelschauer zum Schluß, aber viel besseres Wetter als die Wettervorhersage. Großen Dank an die Veranstalter!!"  Top gemacht.
Der jüngste Teilnehmer Jarne, 3 Jahre u.1 Monat alt, war mit einem leichten KU Bike 16" 2Gang Automatic Freilaufnabe von RAD-Sport Schriewer unterwegs. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo, morgen Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen.
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo, morgen Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen.
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de     man ruhig, ein wenig Sonne bekommen wir auch.


----------



## nisemmok (10. Juni 2016)

Schade...nächste Woche wieder...Urlaub geht vor


----------



## Kalles (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo, 
morgen Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen. 
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (17. Juni 2016)

Morgen fahren wir, obwohl um 15 Uhr ein wenig Regen angesagt ist.
14 Uhr geht es los u. gestartet wird wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

9 Uhr 45 ist noch ein Platz beim Fahrtechniktraining frei (Auskunft unter 05424 39063)


----------



## Kalles (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

leider fällt das Fahrtechniktraining wetterbedingt heute aus.


----------



## nisemmok (25. Juni 2016)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider fällt das Fahrtechniktraining wetterbedingt heute aus.


Die Tour aber nicht ?


----------



## Kalles (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo, 
morgen Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen. 
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, gut bis schön, gibt es eigentlich schlechtes Wetter?


----------



## Kalles (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Freier Treff Hilter
Bischen spät, aber doch noch früh genug, hoff ich.
Heute Abfahrt 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs. 
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de bei bestem Wetter

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo, morgen Abend könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen.
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (15. Juli 2016)

Morgen fahren wir, obwohl wir gutes Wetter haben!!!   
14 Uhr geht es los u. gestartet wird wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
morgen wird bei traumhaften Sommerwetter gefahren!  
Wir fahren um 18 Uhr 45 los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs.
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Petrus schickt uns ein paar Flocken, leichter Schneefall ist angesagt , vielleicht auch hitzebeständiges Wasser, Blitze u. Unwetter. 
Vielleicht auch nicht, Wettervorhersagen kann man eh knicken, darum lasst uns man fahren, denn ein wenig Sonne wird auch dabei sein.


----------



## Kalles (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Morgen ist der Start um 14 Uhr. Auf geht es vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## nisemmok (31. Juli 2016)

ein nettes Video von gestern...


----------



## Kalles (6. August 2016)

Heute wieder um 14 Uhr.
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.Radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (9. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Morgen fahren wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45".
Startplatz wie üblich.


----------



## Kalles (15. August 2016)

Hallo,
Mittwoch wieder um 18 Uhr 45".
Start ist vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Anstelle von Kalle fährt Maik.


----------



## Kalles (23. August 2016)

Hallo,
dieser Kettenstrebenschutz wurde am vergangenen Wochenende von gefunden.
Wurde wohl bei der Tour verloren.
Kann bei RAD-SPORT Schriewer abgeholt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (26. August 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## nisemmok (26. August 2016)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


Sorgen mal bitte  für kalte Getränke danach


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2016)

Morgen wie immer 18Uhr45. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (6. September 2016)

Morgen um 18 Uhr 45
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

An Beleuchtung denken!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalles (9. September 2016)

moin
morgen mal wieder bei Sonnenschein um 14 Uhr. 
Wir starten vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sonntag CTF www.wadenkneifer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (17. September 2016)

Heute 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (20. September 2016)

Morgen um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
An Beleuchtung  denken!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalles (23. September 2016)

Hallo, morgen könnt ihr euch dem freien Treff anschließen.
Wir fahren um 14 Uhr los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (27. September 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen 18 Uhr 45 mit Beleuchtung fahren wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de ne kleine Runde.
Wer BOCK hat kann sich anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen 18 Uhr 45 mit Beleuchtung fahren wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de ne kleine Runde.


----------



## Kalles (8. Oktober 2016)

Moin 
Heute bei "Gutem Wetter" Freier Treff um 14 Uhr ab Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen 18 Uhr 45 mit Beleuchtung fahren wir vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de ne kleine Runde.


----------



## Kalles (14. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs. 
Start ist um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de bei bestem Wetter

Gruß an alle


----------



## fabi.e (16. Oktober 2016)

Hallo liebe leut,

Ist heute auch was geplant? Würde mich sehr gerne anschließen. 
Grüße
Fabian


----------



## criscross (16. Oktober 2016)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hallo liebe leut,
> 
> Ist heute auch was geplant? Würde mich sehr gerne anschließen.
> Grüße
> Fabian


Sonntags müssen die doch ihre Akku's aufladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (16. Oktober 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> Sonntags müssen die doch ihre Akku's aufladen



Kennst du dich aus? Wenn ja könnten wir auch zusammen hin düsen  bei Schwierer ist ja auch heute offen und ein bisschen Programm, neue Modelle testen und so.


----------



## criscross (16. Oktober 2016)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Kennst du dich aus? Wenn ja könnten wir auch zusammen hin düsen  bei Schwierer ist ja auch heute offen und ein bisschen Programm, neue Modelle testen und so.


 
bin gleich schon mit den " Dackelschneidern " unterwegs


----------



## fabi.e (16. Oktober 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> bin gleich schon mit den " Dackelschneidern " unterwegs


Was ist das? Kann man das essen?


----------



## criscross (16. Oktober 2016)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Was ist das? Kann man das essen?


hm...kA.
habe noch keinen erlegt


----------



## Kalles (18. Oktober 2016)

Morgen 18Uhr 45 mit regen Klamotten und Beleuchtung
Start wie immer


----------



## Kalles (21. Oktober 2016)

Moin
Morgen bei leicht dunkelem, fast "Gutem Wetter" Freier Treff um 14 Uhr ab Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (28. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de






 so das Wetter morgen von 9-18 Uhr


----------



## Kalles (1. November 2016)

Morgen 18Uhr 45 mit Regenklamotten und Beleuchtung
Start wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (12. November 2016)

Moin
Frisch aus Spanien zurück Geht es heute in die Kalte Nachmittagsrunde. 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (15. November 2016)

Wenn jemand morgen fahren möchte, bitte melden, ansonsten fahren wir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. November 2016)

Hallo Stan
Heute am 16.11. vor 37 Jahren gebohren, möchtest heute deinem Hobby nachgehen, dann fahren wir natürlich. 
18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Glückwunsch von allen 
Gruß alle


----------



## Kalles (19. November 2016)

Heute 14 Uhr wie immer

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (22. November 2016)

Morgen um 18 Uhr 45


----------



## Kalles (25. November 2016)

Hallo
Morgen bei 5° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein und weniger Wind als heute. 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warme Kleidung ist empfehlenswert.
Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (30. November 2016)

Gleich 18 Uhr 45 .
Start vomParkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## xSophie (4. Dezember 2016)

Fährst du bei jeder Tour mit die du hier postest? 
Ich würde glaub nichtmal 2 in der Woche schaffen, ohne Muskelkater noch vom letzten mal zu haben


----------



## Kalles (6. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich gesundheitlich in der Lage bin, ja. 

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Beleuchtung und warme Klamotten sind angesagt.  Der wird wohl tauen morgen.


----------



## Kalles (9. Dezember 2016)

Wollen wir morgen mal wieder?  nein?    doch?   

Dann also 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Kann sein, das ihr zum Abend eine leichte Regenjacke mitnehmen müsst, Beleuchtung auch.

Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (13. Dezember 2016)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei ca. 5° und trocken (von oben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. Dezember 2016)

Hallo
Morgen bei 5° fahren wir wieder um14 Uhr los.
Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (20. Dezember 2016)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei ca. 2° und trocken (von oben).


----------



## Kalles (23. Dezember 2016)

Also,
ich darf morgen nicht , sonst gibt es Familienkrach.

Es gibt einige die wohl möchten, wer, bitte melden, dann ist es möglich die Tour übers Forum zu organisieren.

Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Schichie (24. Dezember 2016)

Frohes Fest und vielen Dank fürs tolle, regelmäßige Angebot!


----------



## Muddybiker (24. Dezember 2016)

Fröhliche Weihnachten aus den Philippinen. Und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Was will ich den mehr ?!








 

 
In Manila


----------



## Kalles (27. Dezember 2016)

Da kann man es wohl gut aushalten, nehme ich an, oder?

Kleine Leckerlies haben wir aber auch, unsere letzte Mittwochs Tour. 
18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bis Morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schichie (27. Dezember 2016)

Plant ihr am Samstag zu fahren?
Vielleicht würde es bei uns mal wieder klappen..!


----------



## Kalles (29. Dezember 2016)

Wir fahren Samstag, 
um 14 Uhr mal wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Für die Schlussphase sollte man Licht mitnehmen.

Ich hoffe ihr bringt für die Tour gute Laune mit, mit Sicherheit die letzte in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich wünsche euch
allen einen netten Abend und Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## jamz83 (3. Januar 2017)

Moin! 
Was geht morgen??
Wie lange, wie weit fahrt ihr so?
Was für ein Mountainbike ist zu empfehlen?
Gruß!


----------



## Kalles (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo
Samstags fahren wir 3 Std., Mittwoch 2 Std.
Geht alles, ich bevorzuge Plus Reifen bei diesem Schmuddelwetter.

Morgen fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45, trotz Niederschlag, der zu unserer Zeit gering ausfallen soll.
Wer sich also dazu gesellen möchte, wir sind pünktlich.   

Start vom Parkplatz www.Radsports schrie wer.de


----------



## nisemmok (10. Januar 2017)

Ich würde ein bereits schmutziges bIke empfehlen viel Spass...demnächst steig ich wieder ein


----------



## Kalles (13. Januar 2017)

Wir fahren morgen, 
um 14 Uhr mal wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Für die Schlussphase sollte man Licht mitnehmen.


----------



## Kalles (16. Januar 2017)

Mittwoch Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei ca. - 4° und trocken (von oben).


----------



## Kalles (20. Januar 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei 1° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein  
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warme Kleidung ist immer noch empfehlenswert.
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2017)

Heute Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei ca. -4° und trocken (von oben). 
Es ist ein Freier Treff, wer Lust hat kann mitfahren, ist immer ne schöne Runde.
Bei dem festen Untergrund lässt es sich gut fahren.
Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei ca.5° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (30. Januar 2017)

Mittwoch Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei ca. 5° und trocken (von oben).


----------



## Kalles (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo
Morgen, trocken, bei ca.4-7° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein  und Bewölkung
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ne nette Runde für Jedermann
Wer`s braucht, Testräder gibt es bei RAD-SPORT Schriewer


----------



## Kalles (7. Februar 2017)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei 3° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warme Kleidung ist immer noch empfehlenswert.
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (14. Februar 2017)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei ca. 3-4° und trocken (von oben).
Es ist noch kein Sommer, Beleuchtung nicht vergessen.(Gibt es auch leihweise)

Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei 6° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warme Kleidung ist nicht mehr empfehlenswert. 
Gruß an alle


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2017)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> Morgen bei 6° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein
> Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
> Warme Kleidung ist nicht mehr empfehlenswert.
> Gruß an alle


wird jetzt auch Freitags gefahren ?


----------



## Kalles (22. Februar 2017)

Moin
Hab lange genug gewartet, Regnet trotzdem heute Abend, fahren aber trotzdem. 
Start wie immer um 17 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Plastiktüte überziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (24. Februar 2017)

Moin 
Morgen, trocken, bei ca.4-7° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein  und Bewölkung
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (28. Februar 2017)

Wollt ihr Morgen?
Mit etwas Glück kommen wir trocken durch.  Wir werden ja sehen. 
18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Beleuchtung, gute Laune, evtl. Regenklamotten sind mitzubringen.
Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (3. März 2017)

Wollen wir morgen mal wieder?  nein?    doch?   

Dann also 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Zieht euch man nicht zu warm an, die Zwiebelschicht ist out.


----------



## Kalles (6. März 2017)

Hi
Mittwoch zwischen den Regengüssen um 18 Uhr 45 , Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an Alle


----------



## Kalles (10. März 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei vieleicht 14° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (24. März 2017)

Lust Morgen?
Blühender Sonnenschein ist in Aussicht. 
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (31. März 2017)

Morgen mal wieder. 
Abfahrt 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (7. April 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei ca.14° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (13. April 2017)

Gestern gefahren, fast trocken zurück 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ostersamstag fahren wir wie immer um 14 Uhr.
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Schönen, sorglosen K-Freitag wünsch ich euch.


----------



## Kalles (18. April 2017)

Hallo

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de
Es wird nicht warm sein, aber trocken.


----------



## Kalles (21. April 2017)

Hallo
Morgen bei ca.14° fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, bei Sonnenschein 
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MoritzBen (25. April 2017)

Hallo!
Muss mann sich irgendwie anmelden?


----------



## Whoptimus (25. April 2017)

Gutentag,

wann ist die nachtste Tour? Verleihen Sie Mountainbikes?


----------



## noam (25. April 2017)

Einfach pünktlich da sein, dann gehts los. Kalle hat in der Regel ein paar Tester da. Dann vielleicht mal vorher reinschauen und direkt besprechen


----------



## Whoptimus (25. April 2017)

(Ich bin ein Holländer, mein Deutsch ist nicht super, aber ich versuche es )

Am wochenende von 13 bis 14 Mai besuchen ich und mein Arbeitskollege Teutoburgerwald. Vielleicht können wir ein rundfahrt machen mit Kalles? Oder haben Sie gpx daten mit schönen trails?

p.s. Wir haben jetzt ein fahrrad verleiht in Holländ.


----------



## Kalles (27. April 2017)

Moin, am 13. könnt ihr die Samstags Tour mitfahren, um 14 Uhr.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Alles andere können wir hier im Laden besprechen. Wenn ihr es euch morgens auch schon geben wollt, kann ich kartenmäßig behilflich sein.
Dann bis Samstag 13.05, freu mich schon 

Jetzt Samstag fahren wir auch um 14 Uhr.
Start wie immer vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whoptimus (1. Mai 2017)

Kalles schrieb:


> Moin, am 13. könnt ihr die Samstags Tour mitfahren, um 14 Uhr.
> Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
> Alles andere können wir hier im Laden besprechen. Wenn ihr es euch morgens auch schon geben wollt, kann ich kartenmäßig behilflich sein.
> Dann bis Samstag 13.05, freu mich schon
> ...




Cool, wir freuen uns! Kannst du mir hilfen mit eines route in morgen richtung Hilter? Unsere start ort ist Teckelenburg.


----------



## Kalles (2. Mai 2017)

ich würde den Hermannsweg fahren, bis Hilter

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Whoptimus (2. Mai 2017)

Kalles schrieb:


> ich würde den Hermannsweg fahren, bis Hilter
> 
> Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de



ok, das steh


Kalles schrieb:


> ich würde den Hermannsweg fahren, bis Hilter
> 
> Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de



Ok dann sehen wir uns am 13!


----------



## Kalles (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo
Morgen  fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Whoptimus (15. Mai 2017)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> Morgen  fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
> Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de



Meine Entschuldigung, Hilter war zu weit von Tecklenburg. Meine Arbeitskollegen war müde halbwegs.

Aber es war unsere ersten mal in dieses schönes Regionen und we will be back !


----------



## Kalles (16. Mai 2017)

Moin
Ihr hättet bestimmt Spaß gehabt, dann bis später mal. 

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 geht es mal wieder bei Bullenhitze in den Forsten. 
Wasser und kurze Klamotten sind angesagt.  Mit E ? 
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bis denne

Denkt an den Wiehencross am Wochenende!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalles (19. Mai 2017)

Bei Sonnenschein starten wir morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www. radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (23. Mai 2017)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de

Warme Klamotten mitbringen, wird unter 20°


----------



## Kalles (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenofnine (28. Mai 2017)

Kalles schrieb:


> Hallo
> Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
> Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de



Moin Moin Kalle,
nachdem mein Pitch vor einiger Zeit verkauft worden ist ....
Hast Du irgendein ordentliches Fatbike was ich auf Deiner Runde mal Probefahrten kann ? Ich denke das kommende Bike wir ein Fat ...
VG Marco


----------



## Kalles (30. Mai 2017)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wegen dem Fatbike mußt du dich tel. bei mir melden. 05424 39063 / 9-18 Uhr


----------



## Kalles (2. Juni 2017)

Bei Regen und Gewitter, ein wenig Sonnenschein starten wir morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www. radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (13. Juni 2017)

Morgen wieder, wer Bock hat kann sich dazu gesellen.
18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Syntagma (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo, kann man auch mit einem E-MTB mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkd (20. Juni 2017)

Moin,
bin am letzten Samstag die Tour mitgefahren. Seitdem ist mein Tacho (VDO) verschwunden. Habt ihr es bei euch auf dem Hof gefunden?
Gruß
dirkd


----------



## Kalles (27. Juni 2017)

Fahr seid 5 Jahren mit E, also herzlich willkommen.
(Zugelassen im Wald bis 25 km/h)

Morgen Abend starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz Fahrradladen www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter wird mittelmäßig, mit Wasser u. Sonne

Grußan alle


----------



## Kalles (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, mit Lutz
Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, mit Lutz
Gestartet wird vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. Juli 2017)

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 geht es mal wieder bei Bullenhitze in den Forsten. 
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (25. Juli 2017)

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. August 2017)

Heute Abend 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.Radsport nach dieser.de


----------



## Kalles (3. August 2017)

Fahrtechniktraining!
Am 12.08.17 bieten wir Fahrtechniktraining an. 
Wir haben noch freie Plätze!
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz von RAD-SPORT Schriewer
Start um 9 Uhr 45 mit einer kurzen Besprechung, 
um 10 Uhr geht es dann los.
Anmelden könnt ihr euch hier, bei uns im Laden oder 
unter der 05424 39063.


----------



## Kalles (4. August 2017)

Hallo
Morgen fahren wir um 14 Uhr los.
Gestartet wird auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (8. September 2017)

Morgen mal wieder
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter,	  könnte besser sein, aber auch schlechter

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (12. September 2017)

Unser Freie Treff läd ein, zum 13.09. um 18 Uhr 45.
Start also morgen, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (15. September 2017)

Morgen mal wieder
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, vom Feinsten  

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (22. September 2017)

Morgen mal wieder
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei 17-19°  

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (29. September 2017)

Morgen
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter zum 

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (2. Oktober 2017)

Mittwoch Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (7. Oktober 2017)

Wer möchte gern baden? Heute ist Gelegenheit auf unserer Tour.  

 Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (13. Oktober 2017)

Super Wetter, super Tour, wir starten morgen um 14 Uhr  
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (24. Oktober 2017)

Unser Freie Treff läd ein, zum 13.09. um 18 Uhr 45.
Start also morgen, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter ?  Geht so

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (3. November 2017)

Super Wetter, super Tour, wir starten morgen um 14 Uhr   
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (10. November 2017)

hallo
Wer morgen Lust hat kann sich gerne dem Freien Treff morgen anschließen. 
Das Wetter wird sich nach Mittag beruhigen, also ist nur mit Bodennässe zu rechnen,     Wetten? 
Evtl. Regenschirm mitbringen 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (14. November 2017)

Hi
Unser Freie Treff läd ein, zum 15.11. um 18 Uhr 45.
Start also morgen, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter hält zu uns, also von oben trocken.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (17. November 2017)

Morgen
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter zum   

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (21. November 2017)

Hi
Unser Freie Treff läd ein, zum 22.11. um 18 Uhr 45.
Start also morgen, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Das Wetter hält zu uns, also von oben trocken.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (24. November 2017)

Hi
Morgen um 14 Uhr
Start vom Parkplatz www.Radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (28. November 2017)

Hallo
Unser Freie Treff läd ein, zum 29.11. um 18 Uhr 45.
Start also morgen, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Etwas kalt, aber trocken   

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (2. Dezember 2017)

Moin
Heute mal wieder trocken von oben, aber etwas kälter.  
Letzten Mittwoch hatten wir schon Glitzerblätter auf dem Hermann, das könnte heute in den späteren Nachmittagsstunden auch passieren.
Warme Kleidung ist angesagt, wer empfindlich ist braucht auch Hand und Fußwärmer. (Bei uns erhältlich, auch vor der Tour) Durchkühlte Glieder braucht keiner. 
Gute griffige Bereifung wäre auch nicht verkehrt, zB. der Buttcher von Specialized, oder Minion Von Maxxis, der allerdings ca. 20€ teurer ist.

Wer dann Lust hat kann um 14 Uhr an dem Freien Treff teilnehmen, der von dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de startet.  

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. Dezember 2017)

Hallo
Unser Freie Treff läd ein, zum 06.12.17 um 18 Uhr 45.
Start also heute, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (9. Dezember 2017)

Hallo
Habe Margen Darm, bin heute nicht dabei. 
Auf den Anhöhen wird es kälter und sehr gut aussehen bei dem Schnee.
Wenn es nicht Regnet, kommt Achim.
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (20. Dezember 2017)

Heute Abend um 18 Uhr 45 bei schööööönem Mieselregen geht es zur Mittwochstour. Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Regenklamotten und Beleuchtung sind angesagt.


----------



## Kalles (22. Dezember 2017)

Hi
Morgen um 14 Uhr,trotz des bedeckten Wetter`s  ganz so schlimm wird es nicht und warm ist es auch.
Hauptsache wir machen was und sind zu Weihnachten fit. 
Start vom Parkplatz www.Radsport-schriewer.de

Ein frohes Fest wünsch ich euch allen.  
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Dezember 2017)

Heute Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (29. Dezember 2017)

Hi
Morgen um 14 Uhr,trotz des bedeckten Wetter`s  ganz so schlimm wird es nicht und warm ist es auch.   
Hauptsache wir machen was und sind zu Silvester fit.  
Start vom Parkplatz www.Radsport-schriewer.de

Einen "Guten Rutsch" Euch allen
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (2. Januar 2018)

Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (6. Januar 2018)

Heute mal wieder
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, vom Feinsten    (kein Regen)

Gruss an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (12. Januar 2018)

Morgen mal wieder 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, wird gut, könnte schlechter sein. 

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo
Morgen mal wieder 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warm anziehen.


----------



## Kalles (23. Januar 2018)

Wer Bock hat, bei warmen Wetter,

morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de 

Zieht euch man kalt an ,lieber schwitze ich.


----------



## Kalles (26. Januar 2018)

Morgen mal wieder
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, vom Feinsten  (kein Regen)

Gruss an alle


----------



## Freakky-Freddy (29. Januar 2018)

Hallo Kalle 

Kann man man bei euch für die Samstagstour auch nen Bike ausleihen ?

lg. Fredy


----------



## Kalles (9. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Das Kann man wohl. 
Morgen um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (16. Februar 2018)

Morgen um
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, wird gut.

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (20. Februar 2018)

Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (23. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Morgen
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Warm anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (27. Februar 2018)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht, habe die Handwerker im Haus.


----------



## Kalles (9. März 2018)

Morgen
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (16. März 2018)

Morgen 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, wird gut, nur ein wenig kalt 

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (23. März 2018)

Morgen 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, wird gut. 
Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (29. März 2018)

Karsamstag, wie gewohnt
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, vom Feinsten  (kein Regen)

Gruss an alle und einen geruhsamen Karfreitag


----------



## Kalles (3. April 2018)

Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de
Super Wetter ist angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (10. April 2018)

Wieder mal morgen Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (13. April 2018)

Morgen 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Deleted 213630 (15. April 2018)

Hallo Kalle,
ich möchte mich hier für euren tollen Service im Laden bedanken.
Am Samstag war meine Sattelstütze gebrochen und ihr habt mir äußerst kulant und schnell geholfen.
So konnte ich meine Tour fortsetzen und habe einen wirklich guten Ersatz am Rad.
Einfach super.


----------



## Kalles (20. April 2018)

So was hört man gerne 

Moin
Morgen 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (25. April 2018)

Heute Abend um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (4. Mai 2018)

Bei dem Wetter?
Morgen könnt ihr das schönste Hobby ausüben, beim Freien Treff in Hilter.
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Bringt Kumpels, Freunde und Schwitzwasser mit. 
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (1. Juni 2018)

Morgen mal wieder 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter, wird gut, könnte schlechter sein. 

Gruss an alle


----------



## Kalles (6. Juli 2018)

Morgen 
14 Uhr, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wetter   vom feinsten
Gruss an alle


----------



## Schichie (12. August 2018)

Moin zusammen,
seid ihr am Mittwoch unterwegs? Nach langer Abstinenz könnte es bei uns mal wieder klappen!
Gruß, Markus


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2018)

hi
Mittwoch`s sind wir die letzten Monate ohne Unterbrechung gefahren.
Samstag sind wir auch unterwegs, starten um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (7. September 2018)

Wer hat Lust?
Auch Morgen sind wir wieder um 14 Uhr unterwegs. 
Sonntag beim
*www.wadenkneifer-tusengter.de*
dabei?   Rad-Sport Schriewer ist auch wieder vor Ort.

Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (10. September 2018)

Moin
Mittwoch Abend den 12.09.18 um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de
Beleuchtung ist angesagt.
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (29. September 2018)

Start wie immer um 14:00 Uhr 
Parkplatz RAD-SPORT Schriewer


----------



## Kalles (22. Oktober 2018)

Neu
Hallo
Wir fahren in der Regel jeden Mittwoch 18 Uhr 45 bis 21 Uhr und Samstag 14 - 17 Uhr.
Spaßtouren könnte man sagen, alles drin.
Es ist ein Freier Treff, in dem jeder willkommen ist.
Ich war in Kroatien, zum Biken der Hammer. In Labin, Rabac und Umgebung. 
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (27. Oktober 2018)

Moin
Heute bei gutem Wetter um 14 Uhr mal wieder Spaß anne Backe.
Wer hat Bock auf ne geile Tour?  
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (9. November 2018)

Morgen 14 Uhr,ohne Sonne, aber mit Spaß, Biken vom Feinsten.


----------



## Kalles (19. November 2018)

Hallo
Jetzt Mittwoch den 21.11 18, bei trockenem Wetter u. 3 Grad fahren wir um 18 Uhr 45 los.
Von wo? 
Parkplatz www,radsport-schriewer.de
Wer was sehen möchte, sollte sich Beleuchtung mitbringen. Wer keine hat, dem kann ich aushelfen.
Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. November 2018)

Hallo
Heute um 18 Uhr 45, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
An Beleuchtung denken.


----------



## Kalles (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo
Bin jetzt 14 Tage nicht dabei, aber wieder einigermaßen fit.
Pumpenmäßig ist mir das Fahren morgen noch nicht erlaubt.
Es sind bestimmt einige dabei die sich auskennen.
Also, wer will soll kommen.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (21. Dezember 2018)

Hallo
Morgen startet die letzte Tour vor Weihnachten.
Agrarwetteraussichten, ab 14 Uhr niederschlagsfrei, wäre schön , wenn es klappt. 
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Drei Wochen mußte ich wegen Krankheit aussetzen, freue mich schon. 

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2018)

Hallo
Ein Frohes Weihnachten wünsche ich Euch allen. 
Am 26.12.18 muß ich meine Verwandschaft unterhalten und kann nicht fahren. 

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (28. Dezember 2018)

Hallo
Morgen startet die letzte Tour in diesem Jahr 
Agrarwetteraussichten, ab 14 Uhr niederschlagsfrei, wäre schön , wenn es klappt. 
Letzte Woche hat es hin gehauen, sind trocken zurück gewesen.
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß Kalle und einen Guten Rutsch


----------



## Kalles (4. Januar 2019)

hi
Morgen dann die erste Samstagstour in 2019.
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Es soll nach dem Agrarwetter Nachmittags relativ trocken bleiben.

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (12. Januar 2019)

Heute Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Es soll nach dem Agrarwetter Nachmittags relativ trocken bleiben.   

Gruß an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo
Morgen mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Sonnenbrille nicht vergessen, aber auch die Hand u. Fußwärmer nicht vergessen.  

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo
Morgen um 18 Uhr 45, Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
An Beleuchtung denken und warm anziehen.  , dafür aber super Wetter. 

Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2019)

Hi, wer möchte morgen gern in der Matsche rumwühlen? 
Wer so drauf ist, kann sich uns zugesellen.  
Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (1. Februar 2019)

Hallo
Start wie immer um 14:00 Uhr 
Parkplatz RAD-SPORT Schriewer
Niederschlag, kaum Regenswert.  

Grüße an alle, Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. Februar 2019)

Natürlich fahren wir heute, wer das hier liest, ist zu spät.  

Start 18 Uhr 45


----------



## Kalles (1. März 2019)

Hallo
Morgen mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (8. März 2019)

Hallo
Morgen fährt Achim mit. Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. März 2019)

moin,
gleich geht es los.
Um 14 Uhr, ab in den Teuto. 
Maik ist heute vorne.


----------



## Kalles (27. März 2019)

Natürlich fahren wir heute, wie immer, 
Start 18 Uhr 45


----------



## Kalles (29. März 2019)

Hallo
Morgen mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (12. April 2019)

Hallo Jung`s und Mädel`s
Morgen mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Schneekufen? ne, Winterreifenpflicht  
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (16. April 2019)

Moin
Mittwoch Abend den 17.04.19 um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de
Beleuchtung ist noch angesagt.
Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (18. April 2019)

Hallo Jung`s und Mädel`s
Morgen mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Schneekufen? ne, Winterreifenpflicht ? ne , das schönste Wetter steht uns bevor 
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (26. April 2019)

Hallo
Morgen radeln? Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wer nicht kommt, hat selber Schuld.


----------



## Kalles (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo
Gleich um 18/45 Uhr Treff in Hilter. Auf zur Tour.
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Denkt an den
wiehen-cross.de
am Sonntag. Viel Spaß noch  

*Datum* *02.06.2019*
Sonntag *03.06.2019*
Montag *04.06.2019*
Dienstag













morgens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















tagsüber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















abends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















nachts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















0 Uhr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















3 Uhr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















6 Uhr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















                                                      Sonntag nur Sonne
9 Uhr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















12 Uhr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















15 Uhr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















18 Uhr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















21 Uhr


----------



## Kalles (31. Mai 2019)

Morgen 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de  
Sonntag www.wiehen-cross.de  zieht euch warm an 
Ich stelle dort aus.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Morgen radeln? Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wer nicht kommt, hat selber Schuld.


----------



## Kalles (14. Juni 2019)

Morgen, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Morgen mal wieder bei Sonnenschein, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Lu_is (26. Juni 2019)

Moin Kalle. Fahrt ihr heute Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (28. Juni 2019)

Morgen, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (20. August 2019)

Moin
Mittwoch Abend den 21.08.19 um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport- schriewer.de
Beleuchtung ist  angesagt.    
Gruß an alle


----------



## hama687 (3. November 2019)

Moin ich frag mal in die Runde ob der Treff noch aktuell genutzt wird? Und Wiedereinsteiger auch dabei sein dürfen


----------



## flo_1980 (3. November 2019)

Ja ist aktuell und jeder ist willkommen


----------



## Kalles (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo
Der Freie Treff findet immer noch regelmäßig statt.
Jetzt Samstag treffen wir uns wieder um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2020)

Morgen, Samstag treffen wir uns wieder um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Laut Agrarwetter schönes Wetter 
Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (8. Februar 2020)

Heute, Samstag treffen wir uns wieder um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (6. März 2020)

Hallo
Morgen mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Bei herlichem Wetter.   

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. März 2020)

Hallo
Morgen, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Super Wetter.


----------



## Kalles (21. März 2020)

Hi
Ich muß meine Beteiligung an den Touren bis auf weiteres absagen, wegen Corona. 
Viele scheinen noch nicht verstanden zu haben , was Zurückhaltung heißt, wodurch wir alle leiden müssen. 
Da bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als alleine zu fahren , und das nur zum trainieren um nicht die Krankenhäuser noch mehr zu stressen, also locker. 

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo
Wird Zeit, das wir uns wieder bewegen.
 Werde beim Ordnungsamt anfragen und wenn nichts dagegen spricht am nächsten Samstag wieder fahren.
Ich melde mich hier am Dienstag.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Sloop (25. Mai 2020)

Junior_VEC schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> interessant! Ich komme zwar aus Vechta aber suche mal was Neues! Habe 4 jahre in Rothenfelde gewohnt. Kenne mich bei euch aber nur auf dem Renner aus nicht im Gelände...
> 
> LG SEBI


Hi. Wohnst du noch in Vechta. Wohne aktuell auch noch hier und suche noch Leute, mit denen man zum Feierabend fahren kann um Kondition auf zu bauen. Am besten welche, die sich hier auskennen.


----------



## Kalles (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo
Aussage Ordnungsamt Landkreis.
Es Gilt bis zum 10.06. noch die 2 Haushaltsregelung. Am 08.06. wird neu beschlossen wie es weiter geht.
Wenn wir die Abstandsregelung einhalten ,dazu konnte er nichts sagen, was uns vom Fahren abhält.
Wir fahren eh mit 3-5 m Abstand.
Wenn mehr als 5 Personen kommen, dann machen wir 2 Gruppen.

Dann bis Samstag, Treff Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Schnüffeltücher nicht vergessen.


----------



## Buggi1005 (12. Juni 2020)

Fahrt ihr morgen 13.06.?


----------



## Kalles (13. Juni 2020)

Jup, um 14 Uhr Treff Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (19. Juni 2020)

HI, BOCK MORGEN EINE TOUR MIT ZU RADELN ?
Mit 66 fängt das Leben erst an, ab morgen geht es nur noch Berg auf.
14 Uhr vom Parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buggi1005 (19. Juni 2020)

bin dabei, aber echt lieber runter


----------



## Kalles (20. Juni 2020)

Ich fahre sehr gerne Hoch"
damit ich lieber runter kann.
Den Lift habe ich im Tretlager


----------



## Kalles (11. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Heute mal wieder, Start um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Eine Tour für für Jeden , der Spaß am Radeln hat.
 Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Heute Start um 19 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Kalles (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Morgen Start um 19 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de bei schönem Wetter natürlich.  

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo Biker
Morgen bei schönem, warmen Gewitterwetter (26°)geht es in die Blüsen.  
Wer "Bock" hat, kann sich uns anschließen.  ?
Treff 14 Uhr  vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 
Bis denne


----------



## Kalles (18. September 2020)

Hallo
Morgen kann ich nicht mit, bin bei der Taufe meiner Enkeltochter.
Treff ist trotzdem um 14 Uhr. Start vom Parkplatz wwwradsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (27. November 2020)

Hallo
Wenn ihr Bock habt den Teuto von Bad Iburg bis Dissen kennen zu lernen, dann könnt ihr auch mal nach Hilter kommen.
Wir fahren jeden Samstag um 14 Uhr los, bis ca 17 Uhr, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bei Interesse wäre es gut, wenn ihr euch hier meldet, dann kann man besser Planen.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Kalles (4. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, kommt jemand mit morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo, der Freie Treff für Jedermann
Wir fahren wieder Mittwochs 19 Uhr u. Samstags 14 Uhr
Start jeweils vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß an alle, die Bock zum Mountainbiken haben oder möchten.


----------



## Kalles (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, der Freie Treff für Jedermann
Mittwoch 27.10.21 um 19 Uhr
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (13. November 2021)

Hallo
Samstags um 14 Uhr
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Bitte hier melden wenn jemand mit möchte.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo
Die Teilnehmer der Samstagstour bitte ich sich tel. oder hier im IBC anzumelden.
Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist erforderlich.
Wer das Levo, oder Levo SL testen möchte  während der Ausfahrt, bitte melden.
Das Scott Strike ist auch als Tester vorhanden.
Tel. 01753726047

Gruß an Alle


----------



## Kalles (20. Dezember 2021)

Moin
Samstag den 25.12. werde ich nicht fahren, wegen Familienfeier.
Ich wünsche Euch allen ein gemütliches Weihnachtsfest.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (31. Dezember 2021)

Einen Guten Rutsch an Alle,  Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo
Wer hat Bock auf eine nette Tour?
Wie immer fahren wir um 14 Uhr los, vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Dauer ca. 2,5 bis 3 std.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (1. Dezember 2022)

Hi, wer Lust hat an Teuto Tour en teil zu nehmen, bitte hier melden.
Wir fahren Samstags ab 14 Uhr.

Gruß Kalle


----------

